# Post a picture of your current job.



## Joasis

Since probably every contractor has a digital camera, I think it would be interesting if we pick Friday, for instance, and everyone (even the plumbers) take a picture of what you are doing, or project, and post them on Saturday or Sunday. My camera is in my truck with 2 months worth of pictures on it....and I need to download and sort anyway. 

So how about it? Let's all post a picture by this weekend of a project.


----------



## wackman

I'm in.


----------



## Magnettica

Tomorrow I have to move these 2 vanity light wires to where they need to go now that the homeowners have chosen their mirrors and they're finally on sight. That's marble and the GC has assured me that his tile guy will be there to make the cutout for the gem boxes. After that I will wire and install both of the lights.










After that I have to wire and mount a chandelier to a light-lift.


----------



## Magnettica

_*and post them on Saturday or Sunday*_



D'oh!


----------



## Cdat

I'll post this weekend. If I could only find that friggin' camera!


----------



## Chris G

So to confirm.........The picture gets taken on Friday, right?


----------



## Roundtable

Posted some in an album this past weedend.
Great Idea


----------



## wizendwizard

This is what my guy's were doing Friday!
8'x16' full gut bathroom remodel.

Thats a 1974 Kohler steel tub he is demo'ing. only took 3 hours and 4 guys to get it in the dump.

I've never been one to follow the rules so I will just post when i can. lol 










This is what I hope we can tun the bathroom into. Or it's what I sold the customer with anyway.


----------



## Joasis

I am a day early, but hurricane Ike may have us wet tomorrow. This is a steel project, a 40x80 with a 30x50 canopy projection and we were hurrying to get the roof down. This is the building that has the bomb shelter under it, when denick was here in May, he saw the hole in the ground.


----------



## Big Sky General

must be nice to have a job to post, this ecom sucks.


----------



## Mike Finley

Well, here is the before - we are in the process of turning it into a double headed shower. Even after breaking that cast iron jetted tub into 2 pieces it took 3 of us to struggle it out of the place. :no:


----------



## lawndart

Kitchen Remodel Started on Monday, The last picture was taken today without granite, tile, and paint.

Before:








After:


----------



## BuiltByMAC

Deck rebuild - she wanted access to backyard during the build (for the dogs), so I built the deck in two phases.
This shows West end (16'x16') framed, decked and temp handrailed and East end (10' x 29') framed and loaded w/ decking.

Mac


----------



## neolitic

Mac,
It looks like that's only 6 or 8 feet high
at the most.
Are you sure that's your job? :laughing:


----------



## BuiltByMAC

Ha!

I've only rented scaffolding ONCE this year, go figure...

Mac


----------



## dkillianjr

Heres what I was doing. Pouring some piers for a garage I'm doing. I ended up mixing it all in that mixer, all 4 yards of it! I believe it was about 167 80lb bags. I had to much anziety about setting all the anchor bolts dead on for the trusses:laughing: I figured this way I could work at my own pace.


----------



## slowsol

*A little more boring than field work.*


----------



## wizendwizard

Thats a nice one Finley, Lets see who gets a hernia first. 
All the tile the two of us will be installing soon should boost the economy!


----------



## neolitic

dkillianjr said:


> Heres what I was doing. Pouring some piers for a garage I'm doing. I ended up mixing it all in that mixer, all 4 yards of it! I believe it was about 167 80lb bags. I had to much anziety about setting all the anchor bolts dead on for the trusses:laughing: I figured this way I could work at my own pace.


More explanation of "trusses" please?
Floor truss in a garage?
What did I miss?


----------



## dkillianjr

neolitic said:


> More explanation of "trusses" please?
> Floor truss in a garage?
> What did I miss?


Hey neo, The building is a miracle truss steel building, the trusses are a four piece design they sit on the concrete slab and are bolted down. The 6" slab sits on the piers. Heres their site.
http://www.miracletruss.com/construction.html


Dave


----------



## neolitic

dkillianjr said:


> Hey neo, The building is a miracle truss steel building, the trusses are a four piece design they sit on the concrete slab and are bolted down. The 6" slab sits on the piers. Heres their site.
> http://www.miracletruss.com/construction.html
> 
> 
> Dave


Ahah, Steel would have come 
to mind sooner if you were
Joasis. :laughing:


----------



## dkillianjr

neolitic said:


> Ahah, Steel would have come
> to mind sooner if you were
> Joasis. :laughing:



Yup this is a first for me, hopefully I won't need a "miracle" to get it done:laughing:


Dave


----------



## Chris G

Ipe porch. Belly balusters, (or swan, or pregnant or whatever you want to call them).


----------



## dkillianjr

Very nice Chris:thumbup: I really like that rail design!


Dave


----------



## Leo G

Most of the woodwork comes out of my shop, doors, cabinets, wainscoting, panels, casings, moldings. Most of the woodworking other than the windows and floors.















































The right hand panel near the door is a hidden cabinet. Click on this link to see it in operation.
http://fototime.com/02B8D0396F56AD3/orig.avi


----------



## neolitic

Chris G said:


> Ipe porch. Belly balusters, (or swan, or pregnant or whatever you want to call them).


Nice!
Cedar balusters?
Custom?


----------



## neolitic

Leo G said:


> Most of the woodwork comes out of my shop, doors, cabinets, wainscoting, panels, casings, moldings. Most of the woodworking other than the windows and floors.
> 
> 
> 
> The right hand panel near the door is a hidden cabinet. Click on this link to see it in operation.
> http://fototime.com/02B8D0396F56AD3/orig.avi


Very pretty work Leo! :clap:
As usual.


----------



## rbsremodeling

Leo G said:


> Most of the woodwork comes out of my shop, doors, cabinets, wainscoting, panels, casings, moldings. Most of the woodworking other than the windows and floors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right hand panel near the door is a hidden cabinet. Click on this link to see it in operation.
> http://fototime.com/02B8D0396F56AD3/orig.avi



what's with all the open tool boxes and garbage can in the pictures?? do you have no pride in your work man??:w00t:


----------



## Leo G

Nope, no pride what-so-ever. Do you just throw your trash out the window or something? :w00t:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Leo G said:


> Nope, no pride what-so-ever. Do you just throw your trash out the window or something? :w00t:



Humor????? Maybe was the point?

And by the way Leo..................WOW! Never mind Craftsmanship. Artistry! Apparently it is true what they say about you!


----------



## dkillianjr

Yes very nice Leo! :thumbup:


----------



## Leo G

MALCO.New.York said:


> Humor????? Maybe was the point?
> 
> And by the way Leo..................WOW! Never mind Craftsmanship. Artistry!


 
I could only assume by the emoticon that he was having a little fun with me so I just did the same back. These were just quick snapshots of the jobsite. I really wasn't taking presentation pictures. I would never take a presentation picture without a full cleanup.


----------



## rbsremodeling

Leo G said:


> Nope, no pride what-so-ever. Do you just throw your trash out the window or something? :w00t:


Just teasing. I have been messing with the plumbers all day. so I need a new subject for abuse, Beautiful work.:thumbsup:

I own a dump truck so its out the window and in the back of the truck:whistling


----------



## Leo G

MALCO.New.York said:


> And by the way Leo..................WOW! Never mind Craftsmanship. Artistry! Apparently it is true what they say about you!


 
Dammit, have they been talking about me again :blink:

What have they been saying about me......this time....:wallbash:


----------



## dlcj

Yep thats very nice trim and cabinet work allright but in the first picture all i can look at is the floor. I love it.


----------



## Snow Man

wont accept pixels


----------



## Leo G

dlcj said:


> Yep thats very nice trim and cabinet work allright but in the first picture all i can look at is the floor. I love it.


 
If I told you it was a reclaimed lumber oak floor set up in a herringbone pattern and they got it at the dirt cheap price of $40K  would you still love it?:laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling

Leo G said:


> If I told you it was a reclaimed lumber oak floor set up in a herringbone pattern and they got it at the dirt cheap price of $40K  would you still love it?:laughing:


After trying to make good. I find out your reusing old wood in your jobs. What a hack. Can't you afford new lumber man:w00t::clap:


----------



## Cdat

Leo G said:


> If I told you it was a reclaimed lumber oak floor set up in a herringbone pattern and they got it at the dirt cheap price of $40K  would you still love it?:laughing:


How many square feet? I just bought 2000 square feet of Bolivian Rosewood for no reason other then it was a great deal. Who does the floors?


----------



## Leo G

If you noticed, I did say I didn't of the floors or windows. :shutup: The window and door casings I did do.


----------



## BuiltByMAC

I turn my back and this thread explodes! Must be night of the Living G's...

Chris G, nice freakin' balusters, man!! Sets off the nice porch you did!

Leo G - wow! That's excellent craftsmanship - that's just beautiful to see.

This thread has me crackin' up - ya'll are some funny bastards!

Mac






PUI


----------



## Snow Man

Front full view storm and fiberglass entry with stain...worst part about it was the wife made me do it.

It's the same door I use to go to and from , how ironic.
Warning: The topics covered on this site include activities in which there exists the potential for serious injury or death. ContractorTalk.com DOES NOT guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Always ASK WIFE before attempting any construction or remodeling task!


----------



## nick's

what program you use for design?


----------



## Leo G

nick's said:


> what program you use for design?


 
Who ya talking to Nick?


----------



## Snow Man

exterior shot:whistling


----------



## Snow Man

woops ...thar she blows


----------



## Leo G

So this is what it looks like for you after she kicks you out of the house?:w00t:


Looks good SM


----------



## bujaly

800 sq. ft. laminate job in a new barber shop..


----------



## bujaly

*Weekend projects at my house..*

Building steps and a fence at my place. Here's the new pad, hadn't poured cement or laid re bar yet..


----------



## neolitic

bujaly said:


> Building steps and a fence at my place. Here's the new pad, hadn't poured cement or laid re bar yet..


And is the "F U" a message for us? :laughing:


----------



## bujaly

neolitic said:


> And is the "F U" a message for us? :laughing:


LOL!!! I forgot about that..
No, it was for my lazy ass roommate who just kept watching and commenting on everything. Lazy muther-effer!!


----------



## j_builder

Finally found the right mason to finish the pool/spa brick coping, its been a PITA trying to find some skilled brick layers with this project after telling the others "Is that your best work" Geezus you need to spend more time sharpening your trade skills:no:...Oh well its done to 'my standards' now.


----------



## Chris G

neolitic said:


> Nice!
> Cedar balusters?
> Custom?


Thanks guys. They're Pine actually. Made from scratch by a neighbour who is a Marketing Manager for Levis, but grew up in a woodworking family and has a pretty nice bandsaw. He sculpts in his spare time. I was waiting for the right project to come along to ask him about doing some work, and he did a great job. Quicker and easier to deal with than most of the local woodworkers. Hobbyists pay a lot of attention to detail!

The top and bottom rail already existed, (with plywood for ballusters). I beveled the bottom rail at 15 degrees, and the bottom of the balusters were cut with a matching 15 degree mouth. Then the ends were sealed with BIN. The bevel and notching keep them from twisting but most importantly it helps them shed water after a rainfall. Properly primed and painted, they should last a good long time.

There were matching side rails too. 

Beveling a curved rail with a circular saw wasn't quite as dicy as I thought it be:clap:

Here's another pic:


----------



## wolffhomerepair

14x17 master bedroom addition. Would have started framing if rain would of held off Friday.


----------



## dkillianjr

Hey wolf, that looks like a nice project:thumbup: How are you gonna do the roof on it?


Dave


----------



## plazaman

Commercial Building in NYC

Residential Conversion with new addition


----------



## wackman

Just finished this shower. It was just a fiberfab tub shower. Now we're just waiting on the door. 

The house on the right was a complete gut remodel, the only thing still existing is some sections of the exterior wall, beefed up rafters, beefed up joists. That's a picture of it not too long ago.

The house on the left is brand new.


----------



## Snow Man

Leo G said:


> So this is what it looks like for you after she kicks you out of the house?:w00t:
> 
> 
> Looks good SM


if she only knew:thumbsup:


----------



## sivak

This is my main job I have going,20,000 sq ft ranch home that sits on 
a 4,000 acre ranch.Were just about to get her dried in.


----------



## Chris G

That is super sweet! Love the design.


----------



## neolitic

AtlanticWBConst said:


> There's copper in PT?


That's what all of that green stuff is.


----------



## Jason Whipple

atlanticwbconst said:


> there's copper in pt?


*acq*​


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

Since when?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I still seperate mine from touching the PT.


----------



## rbsremodeling

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Since when?



You have two choice here regular pt or acq.

If you had acq the lumber, your yard would have told you by now. Very few yards here carry the acq


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

What is ACQ?


----------



## rbsremodeling

AtlanticWBConst said:


> What is ACQ?


*Why is CCA lumber no longer being sold?*
In early 2004, Sutherlands, along with most other retail lumber dealers in the United States, began phasing in *ACQ* (Alkaline Copper Quaternary) lumber to replace CCA & Wolmanized® treated lumber, which are no longer being manufactured for residential use. The Preservative manufacturers are voluntarily taking this action based on negative public perception of CCA, media coverage and growing consumer interest in using an alternate wood preservative.
*What is ACQ Lumber?*
ACQ is a copper based preservative system that is the most cost-effective alternative to CCA. ACQ has been researched and tested since the late 1980's. It was introduced commercially in 1992. ACQ provides dependable performance and is building code compliant ( NER 628). It treats a wider range softwood lumber species, and is quality assured by a third party (TPI or SPIB). Like CCA, it is treated against decay and insect damage.
*What is ACQ lumber approved for?*
ACQ is ideal for structural uses, sill plates, outdoor furniture, playground equipment, patios, decks, garden edging and landscaping structures. The preservatives in ACQ products meet American Wood Preservers Association standards.
*Are there different grades of ACQ lumber?*
Yes. The same formula used for CCA lumber applies to ACQ treated lumber for the following applications:


Above Ground (.25)
Ground Contact (.40)
Fresh Water Contact (.40)
 *Can I use the same metal fasteners used for CCA lumber?*
The chemicals used in ACQ will corrode ordinary galvanized fasteners, therefore special consideration must be taken when working with ACQ lumber. *Hot dipped or stainless steel fasteners MUST be used with ACQ*.
The two most important things to remember when selecting deck fasteners, framing nails, decking nails or screws are: (1) holding capacity, and (2) resistance to corrosion. Using the wrong fasteners can compromise the appearance, longevity, and safety of an outdoor project.
Many fasteners traditionally used with treated lumber are no longer recommended for this application. Dacrotized, electroplated, brass, and aluminum fasteners should not be used in treated lumber when the appearance of rust or the likelihood of corrosion is unacceptable.

*Hot Dipped Galvanized* - Fasteners galvanized to meet ASTM A 153 class D are acceptable for use with treated lumber. It is important to point out that galvanized fasteners are rust-resistant and not rustproof; there is no guarantee that these fasteners will remain rust-free.

*PrimeGuard +10-Coated* – This is a patented coating that carries a 10-year guarantee against rust and corrosion when used with treated lumber. For maximum performance we suggest PrimeGuard Plus Stainless Steel or PrimeGuard Plus coated fasteners. PrimeGuard Plus Exterior Fasteners are a complete line of premium fasteners for all outdoor projects, and available at most Sutherlands retail locations. All PrimeGuard Plus fasteners are guaranteed not to rust or corrode.


----------



## neolitic

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Since when?


As long as it has been green.
Micronized* copper*
A*C*Q
C*C*A
*Penta*procathenol
In this part of the world...
since the late 60's, early 70's.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

Wow, thanks guys. This is my first Deck ever.


----------



## genecarp

This is the dental office/ residential job, one of the jobs we have going, just getting roofed today, always feels good when your dry!!!!!!

http://


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

FWIW: I could string you guys along all night.....:laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling

AtlanticWBConst said:


> FWIW: I could string you guys along all night.....:laughing:



you basteed:furious: I fell for it


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

rbsremodeling said:


> you basteed:furious: I fell for it


FWIW: You were very helpful. :thumbsup:

*A+* for effort


----------



## rbsremodeling

AtlanticWBConst said:


> FWIW: You were very helpful. :thumbsup:
> 
> *A+* for effort


Yeah thanks but I wasted 2 min of my time that could have been spent replying to a how much does this cost thread:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Got us a bunch of jokers here, with alot of really good knowledge!!!!

I would post a pic of what I have been working on but it is not too glamerous, just uncovering 80 years of coverups and just doing one cover the right way. The world needs ditch diggers too!!


----------



## neolitic

AtlanticWBConst said:


> FWIW: I could string you guys along all night.....:laughing:


Geeze...all that wasted civility!
Did you notice, no one insulted 
your intelligence even once? :laughing:

...Next poor bastard....:no:


----------



## dlcj

started this project monday and just figured out how to post a picture. We built this house 6 years ago and now the owner wants a roof over the back deck. We have it dried in now already but just wanted to see what you guys ideas would have been on how to do it. 
A little info- the deck is 12x40 and centered with house. It is 8'-8" from deck floor to bottom of sofit and about 12' to bottom of upper window. Main house roof is 12/12 and lower part 4/12 pitch.


----------



## dlcj

cant make picture smaller so one at a time right now. Here's another. forgot to take a dried in picture yesterday. Will take one monday and post it. hopefully finnish next friday.


----------



## dlcj

Ok i guess you guys need to see some construction before the comments fly :laughing: This was this monday morn. Spent all day today hunting down and getting shingles that were discontinued 2 years ago


----------



## neolitic

Looks like it was always there. :thumbsup:


----------



## genecarp

Nice, looks great


----------



## Mike Finley

Before and almost after.


----------



## Kent Whitten

wow Mike. Nice!


----------



## Leo G

I don't see any difference. :blink:


Looks great Mike :thumbup:


----------



## Cole

Showoff! :whistling


----------



## Chris G

Looks nice! 

Is that lower shelf meant for an arse?


----------



## neolitic

Chris G said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> Is that lower shelf meant for an arse?


My guess?
A feminine request.
Leg-shaving-foot-rest.
Have had the same request 
pretty often.


----------



## Cole

neolitic said:


> My guess?
> A feminine request.
> Leg-shaving-foot-rest.
> Have had the same request
> pretty often.


x2!


----------



## Meetre

*just drawings today*

but I think this will be fun!!:thumbsup:


----------



## screening

Thanks for the option


----------



## bujaly

Meetre said:


> but I think this will be fun!!:thumbsup:


WTF is that gonna be?
I'm guessing a audio/receiver/dvd/etc.. stand?


----------



## wizendwizard

That looks fantastic Mike, Hope mine turns out as good!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

Wow Mike, that's really nice work. 

Thanks for the pic, it's gonna look great on my business flyer.


----------



## Meetre

bujaly said:


> WTF is that gonna be?
> I'm guessing a audio/receiver/dvd/etc.. stand?


It's a display stand for a baker at the local co-op. 4' dia. 7'1" tall. I'll post pics as it gets done


----------



## Cole

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Wow Mike, that's really nice work.
> 
> Thanks for the pic, it's gonna look great on my business flyer.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## kjung

Excellent work, Mike. :thumbup:


----------



## dlcj

neolitic said:


> Looks like it was always there. :thumbsup:


Yeh it does. Thanks. Shingled it today and will start the vinyle sofit and ceiling tomorrow. The owner today said he probably should have done it when built the house. Told him we probably would have done it exactly the same. Maybe made the upper window shorter to get a little more pitch on the porch roof.
He is leaving railing off and pouring a small slab in front. I talked him into doing a brick skirt and step to match house so it should look great. Someone else is doing the slab and brick so ill have to come back by later to get finnal pic.


----------



## texasconcrete

*stamped concrete*










just finished


----------



## Meetre

very nice tex


----------



## dlcj

yeh tex i like that crete. Matches the gazibo perfectly. Wish i could afford to have you come pour and stamp my drive. I hate plain concrete.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

.................


----------



## mattp

122' to the top


----------



## MALCO.New.York

I have a Church in my Neighborhood as well but I am not working on it. Are you working on this one????????

(and yes! I have seen your other thread.)


----------



## enforcer

"NOW YOUZ CAN'T LEAVE "

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovm34SgK8HQ


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Sabout where I grew up. AS I know you did.


----------



## CaliDesigns

*pool rehab*

before & after


----------



## enforcer

yo Malco,you from little italy or china town with all this bruce lee stuff. 
my wife made gravy today its sunday. by the way,gotta go square up with everyone tomorrow,they took a hit on all the games today.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

enforcer said:


> yo Malco,you from little italy or china town with all this bruce lee stuff.
> my wife made gravy today its sunday. by the way,gotta go square up with everyone tomorrow,they took a hit on all the games today.



Actually I was raised in one of the two places where we all lived who conducted business in those parts. Westchester.

My Family is NOT Famiglia but it is a LARGE part of my upbringing.

Anyway.....Thats for another thread........


----------



## MALCO.New.York

enforcer said:


> my wife made gravy today its sunday.


PLEASE! Tell me more.


----------



## daystoshort

this is a post and beam addition,im glad this home is done


----------



## Cole

CaliDesigns said:


> before & after


Great before and after results!


----------



## wizendwizard

Cole said:


> Great before and after results!


 Yeah, but I'd hate to slip on those pavers and go tumbling down that hill!


----------



## bonnie0715

so interesting!


----------



## bonnie0715

I dont't have my office photos.


----------



## bonnie0715

I will take photos next time.


----------



## dlcj

can anybody guess what i was working on last week?


----------



## RCPainting

Going Hunting?


----------



## dlcj

i wish. cant get the guy who im building these for to ask me though.
heres some more


----------



## Leo G

cell phone tower :laughing:


----------



## GregS

Are they for an evil plan?


----------



## MALCO.New.York

BuildingHomes said:


> Are they for an evil plan?


Game Hunting stands.


----------



## dkillianjr

Deffinetly not a glorious job:laughing: I did this yesterday. Nothing like working in the city, I must have had 5 crackheads ask if they could have the aluminum siding! The top cap blew off the siding 2 years ago, suprisingly the wood framing wasn't as bad as I thought. I took the siding down until the wood was solid, reframed, ran the siding back up and bent a new cap. My camera died after the first picture I took.


----------



## dlcj

yeah, there deer hunting stands. We joked about it going to look like and oil drilling field.:laughing: Going on a 4000 acre farm, building 6 this year but will probably do more later.
He had one of his full time employes build the prototype and sent it to a welding shop to build 5 more (the top part you see in the last pic).Maybe he'll let me design them next time. I can do better and probably cheaper too.
Im finnishing them out and doing the legs on site cause too big to haul down the road. Overall 13' square at bottom and 18' tall. He wanted the legs to be wood 2x8 to save money but i explained that the amout of framing it would take to keep them straight would end up costing as much as steel and it would be hard to keepem together over the years and while moving. 
The 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" legs and rebar bracing did cost a little more than the wood but its all welded together and will never need rebuilding.


----------



## WisePainter

dkillianjr said:


> Deffinetly not a glorious job:laughing: I did this yesterday. Nothing like working in the city, I must have had 5 crackheads ask if they could have the aluminum siding! The top cap blew off the siding 2 years ago, suprisingly the wood framing wasn't as bad as I thought. I took the siding down until the wood was solid, reframed, ran the siding back up and bent a new cap. My camera died after the first picture I took.


Woah! The angle of the picture looks like you have 1 ladder on the inside and 1 ladder on the outside of the pique.
lol.
I looked closer and I can see the other yellow ladder back there.

:laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering

Here is a couple of kitchens we did this summer. The GC's for these jobs run a good show, that makes it a whole lot easier. 
Isn't it fun when it all comes together and everybody is happy? :thumbup:


----------



## Cole

Wow, beautiful work!


----------



## orson

Unfortunately not my job, I have been subbed to do the job supervision.

I guess you could say it's my job without the financial bennys 



















Here's the view from this morning, the picture doesn't do it justice:


----------



## Winchester

love those ceilings :thumbup:


----------



## rbsremodeling

I have looked at th0se pics 30 times the kitchens are gorgeous, but that white 30 dollar microwave in the cabinet is driving me crazy I almost want to photoshop it out.

Ok I am better now. Like I said beautiful work


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

Gus Dering said:


> Here is a couple of kitchens we did this summer. The GC's for these jobs run a good show, that makes it a whole lot easier.
> Isn't it fun when it all comes together and everybody is happy? :thumbup:


Gus, great pics, very, very nice craftsmanship. Thanks for sharing.

The GC's that you deal with, and you, are part of the "overall team", that deliver such a nice product. 
Good teams, are not just "in-house", they can be various independent contractors, that work together regularly, to deliver high quality work, like you guys do (like your team does) = :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Getting close to the end of phase I on the forever job. This is the wainscoting and staircase paneling I made. There is also a 3 panel wall under the staircase, the center panel is a door and swings out on SOSS hinges and is held closed with a touch latch. It wasn't installed when I took the progress pics. There is also a molding covering the joint between the wainscoting and the staircase panel.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

Leo,

Looks great. Forever jobs can be a good thing, when they pay right.


----------



## Gus Dering

Thanks to all for your kind comments. 
It is amazing what time, money, and talent can do.
I have surrounded myself with great people that still love what they do. I am just proud to show off the results.

The microwave in question would be a steal for $30, but I totally understand. I waved the red flag during the design phase that it was too high but had to pipe down as I saw I was not going to win that battle. Oh well, what are ya going to do?

I like the wainscoting in the photos above. Very nice.
Was that done on site?


----------



## Leo G

All the woodwork was made [by me] in my shop. 2500LF interior molding, 1500LF exterior molding, 24 Poplar Man doors, 3 Mahogany Man doors, All casings [doors and windows], M Bed cabinets and paneling, small bath library, Sapelle' bar room, wainscoting and paneling. A lot more that I didn't mention. I handed it off to the GC and his trim guy did a great job of installing the woodwork. Even I was pleased. Most of the work was primed but some needed to be handed off before priming because of time constraints. The Sapelle' cabinets, trim was delivered raw.

I made their kitchen, library and meeting room cabinets and trim 10 years ago.

Phase II will be coming soon, I expect to be busy.:thumbup:


----------



## GregS

Here's what I got to do today.. 

I retrofitted 5 Stealth Acoustics speakers in a family room of a new-construction home for a theatre application.

They are designed to fit within 16"oc, but all the interior walls of this place were done in 24" so I had to structure them out a bit. And there was a bunch of duct work and plumbing to fit around too.

Stealth speakers are designed to sit flush with the drywall. They get mudded around the edges, sanded, and then you just paint right over them so they look like the wall surrounding them. 'Invisible'

I love doing these things and are easy sales in high end homes for the Wife Acceptance Factor.


----------



## MSS Contracting

Gus Dering said:


> Here is a couple of kitchens we did this summer. The GC's for these jobs run a good show, that makes it a whole lot easier.
> Isn't it fun when it all comes together and everybody is happy? :thumbup:


Indeed. And when you have work like that to reflect upon when you are finished, even better.


----------



## JumboJack

Kitchen remodel we just started.Can lights and counter outlets in.After inspection we will finish drywall on Thursday.Cabinets are coming on Halloween.


----------



## Gus Dering

Leo G said:


> All the woodwork was made [by me] in my shop. 2500LF interior molding, 1500LF exterior molding, 24 Poplar Man doors, 3 Mahogany Man doors, All casings [doors and windows], M Bed cabinets and paneling, small bath library, Sapelle' bar room, wainscoting and paneling. A lot more that I didn't mention. I handed it off to the GC and his trim guy did a great job of installing the woodwork. Even I was pleased. Most of the work was primed but some needed to be handed off before priming because of time constraints. The Sapelle' cabinets, trim was delivered raw.
> 
> I made their kitchen, library and meeting room cabinets and trim 10 years ago.
> 
> Phase II will be coming soon, I expect to be busy.:thumbup:


Hey Leo, 
I see now what you are doing with that Kreg Foreman pocket cutter :thumbup:
Good stuff man!


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Leo G said:


> Getting close to the end of phase I on the forever job. This is the wainscoting and staircase paninling I made. There is also a 3 panel wall under the staircase, the center panel is a door and swings out on SOSS hinges and is held closed with a touch latch. It wasn't installed when I took the progress pics. There is also a molding covering the joint between the wainscoting and the staircase panel.


:laughing:I still hate you!!!!!!! Even more now!!!!!:laughing:

Bah Humbug!


----------



## Leo G

Hey Gus, I even used it on the wainscoting. I don't need to, but it makes it clamp free assy. The Sapelle' stuff at the beginning of the thread (pg 1) I only use it on the face frames. That is mostly what I use it for, FF's. But the angled paneling is what I really enjoy using it on. It use to be such a pain to figure out how to clamp it up. Now I just pocket screw it and don't think about it. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Leo G

MALCO.New.York said:


> :laughing:I still hate you!!!!!!! Even more now!!!!!:laughing:
> 
> Bah Humbug!


 










Thanks for the compliment. :blink::w00t:


----------



## Meetre

*anyone got a clamp I can borrow?*

I seem to be running out on this project :w00t:


----------



## wizendwizard

Great work everyone.









My final from last week. 554 sq ft 16" x 16"


----------



## JumboJack

Almost ready for cabinets.


----------



## Bodger

*The Albatross*









View attachment 12409








Some pics of my never ending "design as we go" project.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Bodger said:


> Some pics of my never ending "design as we go" project.



Shiiiit!!!! When can I move in!!!!?????


----------



## JumboJack

Cabinets going in with the help of the one and only Send_it_all 









And little 'ol me


----------



## Bodger

MALCO.New.York said:


> Shiiiit!!!! When can I move in!!!!?????


 Well, right now you'd be sharing space with a family of raccoons who have been having a hell of a party every night when everybody is gone. I three of them one morning hihg-tailing out the back door when I arrived. BIG bastards too! I think they are getting fat from all the half-eaten enchiladas lying around. it is after all, Southern California. Or "People's Republic of Kalifornia" as it is referred to by gun enthisiasts. Myself included.


----------



## Bodger

A few more pics of the stress pit


----------



## Leo G

What is that channel in the ceiling for? In the green area.


----------



## Cole

The architect:


----------



## neolitic

Where the architect lands his 
flights of fancy? :laughing:


----------



## Bodger

Leo G said:


> What is that channel in the ceiling for? In the green area.


 I think it is for helping the architect feel special about himself. It's a slot in that soffit and a hi-tech light fixture will hang in there and illuminate the glorious trench in the ceiling.
Personally, I would have preferred to have constructed a nice Craftsman bungalow. But, it's not my house, not my money and I suppose I should appreciate that I have work.


----------



## Bodger

Cole said:


> The architect:


 I think the graphic above best describes how the architect must pick his colors. Pea soup on a soffit. YUK says I.


----------



## Leo G

In that case I think it looks like crap. I thought maybe it was for something special, cabinets, glass shelving or something interesting. Looks kind of stupid. That's what you get when you give people the right to design something with no designing skills.:blink:

But you did a great job of making it.


----------



## JamesNLA

JumboJack said:


> Cabinets going in with the help of the one and only Send_it_all
> 
> 
> And little 'ol me


 
Holy Christ, is that two white people on the same job in Southern California?

The picture will last longer!!:clap:


----------



## skyhook

*JF's custom kitchen*

Finished last week.


----------



## Bodger

JamesNLA said:


> Holy Christ, is that two white people on the same job in Southern California?
> That made me laugh like hell! Better save that picture, it's one for the history books. I'm pretty sure it's not politically correct to allow two white people on a construction job at the same time in So Cal anymore.


----------



## Bodger

Leo G said:


> In that case I think it looks like crap. I thought maybe it was for something special, cabinets, glass shelving or something interesting. Looks kind of stupid. That's what you get when you give people the right to design something with no designing skills.:blink:
> 
> But you did a great job of making it.


Thanks. It wouldn't be my first choice for a ceiling soffit either, and this archy drove me and my guys nuts when we were framing it. I had to tear it open a couple of times and re-frame for the can light positions he kept changing his mind about, and the depth of that slot got changed a couple of times. I should have taken a picture of the framing of that thing, looked like a pick-up-sticks game by the time I got finished executing the changes. This archy is an interior decorator with a state issued wet stamp as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## send_it_all

JamesNLA said:


> Holy Christ, is that two white people on the same job in Southern California?
> 
> The picture will last longer!!:clap:


It's ok. We worked it out with the building dept. They said we could do it if I called him "Jefe" and I ride to work in the back of his truck.


----------



## Bodger

...
Beam me up Scotty...that's a hell of a lot of pipes and valves and guages just to have hot water in tubes running through the floor isn't it?
And the architect told the client: "It will just require a small overhead cabinet area above the washer / dryer"
NOT.


----------



## Justbuilding

Those are a lot of nice, pretty pictures of awesome jobs.......







here's my job.


----------



## Bodger

Justbuilding said:


> Those are a lot of nice, pretty pictures of awesome jobs.......
> How much higher will you go with this?


----------



## denick

It will be Friday in an hour and 50 minutes.

We are almost finished this job


----------



## Bodger

denick said:


> It will be Friday in an hour and 50 minutes.
> 
> We are almost finished this job


Beautiful!
What's left to do, move all those rocks out of the front yard?
Looks like nice work. Great looking house.


----------



## Justbuilding

That's about as tall as it goes, tops out at 65 ft, but there's another 200 ft of building to erect


----------



## genecarp

Windows in, plugging along

http://


----------



## genecarp

http://


----------



## AbsoluteBaumer

ensuite shower was finished earlier this week. Tile accent transfer around the room thru backsplash to tub deck. Friday off!:thumbup::w00t:


----------



## Winchester

AbsoluteBaumer said:


> ensuite shower was finished earlier this week. Tile accent transfer around the room thru backsplash to tub deck. Friday off!:thumbup::w00t:


Not often you see crown in a shower. Or a chandelier in a bathroom over the vanity...:laughing:


----------



## dlcj

genecarp said:


> Windows in, plugging along
> 
> http://


I see one post but what the hell is holding up the corner of that pourch?
cantalever maybe?


----------



## genecarp

dlcj said:


> I see one post but what the hell is holding up the corner of that pourch?
> cantalever maybe?


 
Yes main supports go 6' back into building, posts will be added after i get wheel chair lift in place on left porch corner. it is without posts, just for now. G


----------



## PA woodbutcher

Deck that I'm working on. Seems like like I've been there forever working around the weather. 1,400 square ft overall. 12 x 43 on the end with herringbone was a reskin including adding the ladders for the herringbone ad picture frame. Left side of deck was to add 8 x 56' with a 4 x 16' kicker around the end of the house and the right side added a 9 x 32'. All done in Correct Deck. Will probably use Certainteed's premire railing. She about to make that decision rather she like sit or not.


----------



## genecarp

PA woodbutcher said:


> Deck that I'm working on. Seems like like I've been there forever working around the weather. 1,400 square ft overall. 12 x 43 on the end with herringbone was a reskin including adding the ladders for the herringbone ad picture frame. Left side of deck was to add 8 x 56' with a 4 x 16' kicker around the end of the house and the right side added a 9 x 32'. All done in Correct Deck. Will probably use Certainteed's premire railing. She about to make that decision rather she like sit or not.


 
looks good, nice private setting...


----------



## PA woodbutcher

genecarp said:


> looks good, nice private setting...


4 mile dirt road with 4 permanent houses and a couple of cabins on it. Very secluded. Customer has to drive 3/4 mile to get her mail.


----------



## Bodger

PA woodbutcher said:


> 4 mile dirt road with 4 permanent houses and a couple of cabins on it. Very secluded. Customer has to drive 3/4 mile to get her mail.


 Very nice work. I did some herringbone work last year on an Ipe deck. A bit nerve racking at first, until you start to see that you're ending up exactly where you wanted to. 
Looks like a nice place to live. Have you ever done any work around the Gettysburg/Adams County area?


----------



## MALCO.New.York

My kinda living space!!!

In the mood for a REALLY big Fire in your yard??? NO PROBLEM!!!

Wanna blow sumpin' up???? NO PROBLEM!


----------



## Bodger

MALCO.New.York said:


> My kinda living space!!!
> 
> In the mood for a REALLY big Fire in your yard??? NO PROBLEM!!!
> 
> Wanna blow sumpin' up???? NO PROBLEM!


Wanna take a few practice shots off the front porch with that AR-15 Bushmaster with the new Leupold scope? YEAH BABY!!
(insert dueling banjos music from DELIVERANCE here)


----------



## PA woodbutcher

We saw turkey from the deck everyday until the season opened, sometimes in the yard or in the driveway. Guy that lives up the road tells me "there is no closed season":whistling. Saw 2 whitetail bucks last week, 1 of them I could see the rack at 450-500 yards with naked eye. I think I'm subconsciously milking it until deer season opens.


----------



## dayspring

rbsremodeling said:


> what's with all the open tool boxes and garbage can in the pictures?? do you have no pride in your work man??:w00t:


Leo, You do very good work, I like it.:clap:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

joasis said:


> I don't know if Lulls were always orange, but when I got this one several years ago, it was an off white, what paint it had....I paint all my equipment construction yellow. :thumbup:
> 
> I bought it from an eBay auction for $2000....and it has served me well...if I was to buy a teleboom, I would keep the old girl anyway...it has never failed me yet.


Nice. 

I am all about saving money on decent older equipment (in good shape)
cleaning them up and keeping them clean, and well maintained = saving money.

I was able to pick up this plow truck from my mechanic, all equiped for $500.00 (to do my own driveway) + a tailgate spreader $200.00. I Cleaned and painted them both :


----------



## Joasis

MALCO.New.York said:


> Apparently always have been........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dirconstruction.net/Dad's Forklift 002.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Just never get here!!!


The one in the picture is several years newer....and it has the same slider that mine has. :thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Nice.
> 
> I am all about saving money on decent older equipment (in good shape)
> cleaning them up and keeping them clean, and well maintained = saving money.
> 
> I was able to pick up this plow truck from my mechanic, all equiped for $500.00 (to do my own driveway) + a tailgate spreader $200.00. I Cleaned and painted them both :



SAY WHAT????? Holy Shiiiiit! Sweet set up! You can make that back in a few hours if you needed to!!!

I will give you $1500.00 for it RIGHT now and Fly Up TONIGHT to pick it up.:clap:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

joasis said:


> The one in the picture is several years newer....and it has the same slider that mine has. :thumbsup:



According to the post, it is a 1964. Google "1964 lull" under "Google Images". It is the only one.


----------



## rservices

It may not be the most satisfying but it's what we do


----------



## Winchester

rservices said:


> It may not be the most satisfying but it's what we do


That brings back memories of my very first job I had in high school... :shutup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

rservices said:


> It may not be the most satisfying but it's what we do



Please tell me the name of that Product.


----------



## Joasis

MALCO.New.York said:


> According to the post, it is a 1964. Google "1964 lull" under "Google Images". It is the only one.


No date on this one, but it is 1 year newer then mine: http://cgi.ebay.com/LULL-MASONRY-HI...ryZ97123QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I don't know where the serial number reference is now, but I know it is '64.

Here is a Lull 400, which is probably what the one you found is, and it shows to be 1970...they built this model until after 1980. http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/find/listing/1970-LULL-400-93757511


----------



## MALCO.New.York

joasis said:


> No date on this one, but it is 1 year newer then mine: http://cgi.ebay.com/LULL-MASONRY-HI...ryZ97123QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I don't know where the serial number reference is now, but I know it is '64.
> 
> Here is a Lull 400, which is probably what the one you found is, and it shows to be 1970...they built this model until after 1980. http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/find/listing/1970-LULL-400-93757511



Here is the main link that I URL'ed the Jpg from:

http://images.google.com/imgres?img.../images?q=1964+lull&gbv=2&hl=en&safe=off&sa=G


----------



## MALCO.New.York

I bet you like Trains and Bridges as well!

You seem to really "dig" REAL machinery!


----------



## Joasis

I was actually dumb enough to try and get a parts manual for the lift....and found out a lot more then I needed to know. No manuals available, and Lull was bought out by someone else.


----------



## Winchester

joasis said:


> Here are a few from this week. Beautiful weather here.


Maybe you shouldn't post that first picture if that is you or someone who works for you _in_, or should I say _using,_ that lift.


----------



## Joasis

Winchester said:


> Maybe you shouldn't post that first picture if that is you or someone who works for you _in_, or should I say _using,_ that lift.


My son, and partner. No OSHA violation. :laughing: I can't get him over doing dumb things. :whistling


----------



## Winchester

joasis said:


> My son, and partner. No OSHA violation. :laughing: I can't get him over doing dumb things. :whistling


:laughing:


Well, he would get over it pretty quick when you start shopping for a wheelchair accessable lift :whistling

I know a guy who used to do stuff like that who now gets around on one of these


----------



## rservices

The stuff in the dish room ia 
FRP (fiberglass reinforced panels), but it goes by many names dimple board, milk house board, Glass steel.

I use it a lot in the older restaurants, the newer ones already have it installed.


----------



## Winchester

*Fitness Club Reno*

My latest job: Turning what was once a video store into a fitness club.










Looking in the entrance: All the tiles are being replaced. Carpet is staying for now. will be hardwood next year.









A new 10x10 office is going in the corner in the front.









This room will be split in two: Men and women's changerooms with a shower stall. Tile everywhere.









This hallway will lose the door, and an arch in it's place, and duplicated on the other side for the other changeroom. All tiles replaced, nice paint over the whole club.









Plus another office and storage room in the back. Our goal is to be done by the new year. As long as the city hurries up with the permits it should go ahead of our goal.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Going to be a Nice Place!!! But I bet they find it to not be big enough real soon!! Unless of course, it is one of those "Specialized, Yoga, Pilates, New Age facilities".

Keep us posted with the progression. I especially would like to hear of the difficulties and obstacles and how and WHAT you did to overcome these, if any, barriers.

This is how _I_ learn.

Knowing what NOT to do in a given situation via other peoples experiences.


----------



## Winchester

MALCO.New.York said:


> Going to be a Nice Place!!! But I bet they find it to not be big enough real soon!! Unless of course, it is one of those "Specialized, Yoga, Pilates, New Age facilities".
> 
> Keep us posted with the progression. I especially would like to hear of the difficulties and obstacles and how and WHAT you did to overcome these, if any, barriers.
> 
> This is how _I_ learn.
> 
> Knowing what NOT to do in a given situation via other peoples experiences.


I agree, and one of the reasons I keep coming back to ContractorTalk :thumbup:

I've added a lot of good clauses to my contracts thanks to the posters here.


----------



## Bodger

Winchester said:


> I agree, and one of the reasons I keep coming back to ContractorTalk :thumbup:
> 
> I've added a lot of good clauses to my contracts thanks to the posters here.


 Would you share what you feel is one of the best clauses you've added to your contracts?
I'm always looking for the next exclusion, mine generally come from my own hard knocks.
Thanks
-Bodger


----------



## Winchester

Bodger said:


> Would you share what you feel is one of the best clauses you've added to your contracts?
> I'm always looking for the next exclusion, mine generally come from my own hard knocks.
> Thanks
> -Bodger


Mostly anything to do with late payments or non-payment.

I stop work without breaching the contract, and the customer owes 2% per month (24% per year). After payment I return to work as soon as my now revised schedule allows.

Also the payment schedule. I take deposits now. it was in 1/3's but I like what someone on here posted about 10% on signing and 40% on the first day of work... I'm considering modifying mine to be similar to this, except probably something like 30% on the first day of work.

I was way too trusting before.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Rule number ONE of Commerce.............

Buyers ARE Liars. Build your Contract with that in mind and you will be OK!


----------



## Gus Dering

A few times in our life we get to do something for ourselves.
This is my wife's hair cutting solon in our back yard. This is was built in my "spare" time this summer. 
But we got her out of the station rental racket in the tune of 9 grand a year.
She loves it, clients love it, I love the $9000 a year.
All in all it was fun. But then again I hired out more stuff than ever before in my life. :thumbup:


----------



## Bodger

Gus Dering said:


> A few times in our life we get to do something for ourselves.
> This is my wife's hair cutting solon in our back yard. This is was built in my "spare" time this summer.
> But we got her out of the station rental racket in the tune of 9 grand a year.
> She loves it, clients love it, I love the $9000 a year.
> All in all it was fun. But then again I hired out more stuff than ever before in my life. :thumbup:
> View attachment 12828
> 
> 
> View attachment 12829


 That's really a nice looking space. Peaceful back yard there too.


----------



## JamesNLA

I have done a few of those as I have hair dressers (or whatever they call themselves these days) in my family too. I see she offers Alterna - there is good money to be made in product. Make another showcase for shampoo and conditioners, they sell the fastest and are a bloody fourtune with good markup!! Looks real nice!


----------



## MALCO.New.York

JamesNLA said:


> I have done a few of those as I have hair dressers (or whatever they call themselves these days) in my family too. I see she offers Alterna - there is good money to be made in product. Make another showcase for shampoo and conditioners, they sell the fastest and are a bloody fourtune with good markup!! Looks real nice!


You certainly know A LOT about Product!!! Although the "Showcase" was probably the first thing that I saw in the interior shots!:laughing:


I am all about sales!!!


----------



## JamesNLA

My wife used to own a salon. I remodeled that place 3 times. Once was from a family friend when she first got into it, than again when she sold it to my wife, than again to the lady she sold it to a few years later.

Alterna is popular, but real high end salons hardly stock that. THey have stuff that is 3 times the price. The markup is insane on that high dollar stuff. $150 for a 16oz bottle of shampoo. Conditioner is usually 35% more for the same amount. This reminds me, I gotta go get a hair cut!!


----------



## Magnettica

I've been doing work here and there on this cupola. It's mostly going to be used for new 3rd floor heating and air conditioning, you know, for mechanical stuff. I think it's the coolest thing ever because when you're up there there's a little terrace u can walk out onto and you're above most of the trees in the neighborhood and u can see for miles. This pic is from a few weeks ago.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Magnettica said:


> I've been doing work here and there on this cupola. It's mostly going to be used for new 3rd floor heating and air conditioning, you know, for mechanical stuff. I think it's the coolest thing ever because when you're up there there's a little terrace u can walk out onto and you're above most of the trees in the neighborhood and u can see for miles. This pic is from a few weeks ago.


Interesting Zodiacal Cross!


----------



## Gus Dering

Well I never thought in a million years I would post a couple of pictures of a small building on a contractor forum and the thing that gets the attention is the brand of hair product in the pine cabinet. Go figure:huh:
I thought that the gate or the brick walk might raise an eye brow. Maybe the cabinets or the trim detail might spark a comment given the audience.
But nooo. You guys want to chat it up about hair product. There must be a forum for that somewhere. 
That is down right hilarious! :laughing:
If you let me know what kind of hair spray you guys like I'll see if my wife will cut you a deal. :laughing:


----------



## orson

Magnettica said:


> I've been doing work here and there on this cupola. It's mostly going to be used for new 3rd floor heating and air conditioning, you know, for mechanical stuff. I think it's the coolest thing ever because when you're up there there's a little terrace u can walk out onto and you're above most of the trees in the neighborhood and u can see for miles. This pic is from a few weeks ago.


Not trying to be nit-picky here, just curious, I always thought a cupola referred to a round roofed structure, usually projecting off the corner of a building.

I have always referred to what's in your pic as a "belvedere" or a "widow's walk"

Can anyone clarify on that?


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Whoring...........


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cupola

Actually, I am Slutting. Whores get paid and you Biatches have not paid me a Dime as of yet!


----------



## Gus Dering

orson said:


> Not trying to be nit-picky here, just curious, I always thought a cupola referred to a round roofed structure, usually projecting off the corner of a building.
> 
> I have always referred to what's in your pic as a "belvedere" or a "widow's walk"
> 
> Can anyone clarify on that?


I think you are referring to a turret with the round roof.
Not sure what a proper definition of a cupola is but I always thought it had a cock spinning around on top of it:laughing:
Reminds me of a joke but not gonna go there


----------



## j_builder

http://www.cupola.com/whatscu1.htm


----------



## JamesNLA

Gus Dering said:


> If you let me know what kind of hair spray you guys like I'll see if my wife will cut you a deal. :laughing:


 
humph Shaper by Sebastian of course. I can shape with control:laughing:

I actually did like the brickwork and I typically hate brick. What's more important, is that you kept your sanity while doing a salon. Those of us who have been around salons long enough know what I speak of.


----------



## Winchester

Gus Dering said:


> A few times in our life we get to do something for ourselves.
> This is my wife's hair cutting solon in our back yard. This is was built in my "spare" time this summer.
> But we got her out of the station rental racket in the tune of 9 grand a year.
> She loves it, clients love it, I love the $9000 a year.
> All in all it was fun. But then again I hired out more stuff than ever before in my life. :thumbup:
> View attachment 12828
> 
> 
> View attachment 12829


I was about to comment on the paver walkway. I really like it. Fence looks real nice too, though I'd prefer a little bigger and beefier gate. Hard to tell what it really looks like on my computer screen though.

All in all, excellent work!


----------



## Gus Dering

JamesNLA said:


> humph Shaper by Sebastian of course. I can shape with control:laughing:
> 
> I actually did like the brickwork and I typically hate brick. What's more important, is that you kept your sanity while doing a salon. Those of us who have been around salons long enough know what I speak of.


My wife says that is in the case in the picture. Be glad to send a can.
How did that slip by you?:no:

Thanks for the kind words. It's all good


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I thought that a Widows Walk was the flat roof on the very peak of the old farm houses. It was like 8x8 with a metal rail around it, and I think the lady of the house used it to see what was going on out in the fields and for yellin' at the Farmer!!!


----------



## Gus Dering

Winchester said:


> I was about to comment on the paver walkway. I really like it. Fence looks real nice too, though I'd prefer a little bigger and beefier gate. Hard to tell what it really looks like on my computer screen though.
> 
> All in all, excellent work!


I was only kidding around about the details, really.
My cabinet shop has built some pretty beefy gates in the last year or so. I like using 3x western red cedar for the styles and rails. 
I just didn't want to cough up the coin :no:


----------



## send_it_all

It's nice to see posts from JamesinLA and J builder today. Believe it or not, I was thinking about both of you the last couple of days. I think you both live NEAR the fire damages areas if I'm not mistaken....Glad you both still have a place to post from.

Sorry bout the hijack....Back to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I thought that a Widows Walk was the flat roof on the very peak of the old farm houses. It was like 8x8 with a metal rail around it, and I think the lady of the house used it to see what was going on out in the fields and for yellin' at the Farmer!!!


Actually it was for watching the "Owned Help". 

Originally it was for the Wives of Mariners. 

The Tragedies at Sea, which were so common, is the reason behind the name. For a Wife whose Mariner Husband did not arrive in Port at the appropriate time had a way of watching for the "Pilot Light" of a retuning vessel in the hopes that it was the one which her Loved One was upon.


----------



## RTRCon

Cole said:


> I love it as well, please post more photos.


Thanks for the compliments.. I havent been back there with my camara yet


----------



## mckellarman

*Current Job*

It's not facy but pays the bills. This is a cash advance place we are just finishing up.


----------



## mckellarman

*more*

more


----------



## Joasis

Here are a few of a rustic pergola my son and I did yesterday....nothing really fancy, but it looks pretty nice. All rough western cedar.


----------



## Cole

Great job there, Jay.

Did you mill it as well?


----------



## CJKarl

Took these today.


----------



## Leo G

That is a heck of a 3D puzzle ya got going there. Nice job.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

What is there to say!!!!


----------



## Winchester

CJKarl, you should move here! I will contract you tomorrow


----------



## Joasis

Cole said:


> Great job there, Jay.
> 
> Did you mill it as well?


Nope...$1300 of material in that job for a 9 wide x 20 long pergola:blink:

I should have had a picture of the one it replaced....PT treated 4x4's, 2x6's, and lattice.....

It was kind of fun to go out and di a simple job, since this was a "break" from a larger job. More of these coming I bet.


----------



## platinumLLC

That is an amazing stone wall cjkarl. I am amazed everytime i see stone fit together that tight.


----------



## Ultimate Dom

A couple of project we completed


----------



## Cole

Wow, thats nice! More photos?


----------



## Ultimate Dom

*more*

More


----------



## MALCO.New.York

That almost looks like a "Cold Plunge" tub.

Welcome to ContractorTalk.com from Brookl*Y*n, New York!!!!


Nice work, Design and Customers taste!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magnettica

Nice looking woodwork, Dom!


Joasis - nice looking pergola too!


----------



## bigjot

Nice Pics


----------



## SNC

joasis said:


> Since probably every contractor has a digital camera, I think it would be interesting if we pick Friday, for instance, and everyone (even the plumbers) take a picture of what you are doing, or project, and post them on Saturday or Sunday. My camera is in my truck with 2 months worth of pictures on it....and I need to download and sort anyway.
> 
> So how about it? Let's all post a picture by this weekend of a project.


 How do you post pics ? i cant find any info here on it. Do you need to use a hosting site like photobucket ?


----------



## wakespere

*I don't know, let me try for the first time*



SNC said:


> How do you post pics ? i cant find any info here on it. Do you need to use a hosting site like photobucket ?


 
Scroll down a little when you reply and select manage attachments.


----------



## wakespere

*OK, that worked...now the partially repaired photos*

I don't even want to know what kind of braniac it takes to leave all of the beam breaks in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## BreyerConstruct

Before & After of a remodel we just wrapped up...


----------



## neolitic

Shoulda been that way all along! :thumbsup::clap:


----------



## j_builder

Really a nice transformation...like the exterior paint,much more of a softer color with the brick entryway. Hey where's the existing gable vent now?


----------



## MALCO.New.York

BreyerConstruct said:


> Before & After of a remodel we just wrapped up...





neolitic said:


> Shoulda been that way all along! :thumbsup::clap:


Hell YES!!!!


----------



## Bodger

BreyerConstruct said:


> Before & After of a remodel we just wrapped up...


 Beauty! The "after" makes you want to walk right in. Nice job.


----------



## Bodger

buildpinnacle said:


> Thanks for the comments, guys. My client is a toolpusher off of the Eastern coast of Africa and is gone 28 days at at time. Since the house originally had no soffits or eave overhangs, the few days he was there at the start he only got to see rough lumber work. Needless to say, when he got home, he was surprised at the transformation.
> 
> I know how everyone here feels about giving away freebies and I try not to do it often, but I couln't resist building him a custom mailbox with leftover materials. It cost me $200 in labor, but paid off much more than that with the client.


Yeah, but those are the freebies to give if you're going down that road. Something freestanding, by itself, without the potential to end up being more involved than it seemed when offered. 
Beautiful work.


----------



## BreyerConstruct

j_builder said:


> Really a nice transformation...like the exterior paint,much more of a softer color with the brick entryway. Hey where's the existing gable vent now?


J, if you were referencing our job: It's actually now sporting Tyvek and insulated siding from Crane.

THe vent was actually non-functioning, and they decided to forgo any additional faux trim pieces.

This was one of those houses that was built as cheaply as possible, with out regard for quality, so it was nice to finally make something of it. I showed them the before/afters this afternoon & the HO was like "wow" and kept saying it.  It was a "feel good" for us.
LOL

~Matt


----------



## Winchester

buildpinnacle said:


> Another addition that has wrapped up. Regarding the interior pic...the hvac registers in the ceiling are where the original outside wall was. We double boxed the ceiling in the new addition to build a 'twin area', built a custom fireplace, and the entertainment built-in


Seems nice, but the furniture looks like they got it from a Salvation Army thrift store


----------



## dlcj

Winchester said:


> Seems nice, but the furniture looks like they got it from a Salvation Army thrift store


After pinnacle got threw with them thats all they could afford:laughing: Just kidding. But seriously that dont look bad. My sofas dont even match.


----------



## j_builder

*J, if you were referencing our job: It's actually now sporting Tyvek and insulated siding from Crane.
*

Matt-Much better ideal way to solve the air infiltration and ventilating instead of that birds nest anyway:laughing:


----------



## neolitic

buildpinnacle said:


> Exterior Renovations


Always hated that "shed/pile" look.
You have turned that into something
I really like! :clap::notworthy:clap:


----------



## plazaman

NYC

Abandon house, converted from 1 to 2 family . 

Entire gut job, every thing brand new, plumbing , electrical, sprinkler, etc… with new addition in rear, new garage, stucco, sidewalks, etc... the works


----------



## plazaman

few more


----------



## MALCO.New.York

^^^^ You did this???? ^^^^

You da man!!!!!!!!!!

Gentrification at its best!!!


----------



## plazaman

last set .


----------



## plazaman

MALCO.New.York said:


> ^^^^ You did this???? ^^^^
> 
> You da man!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gentrification at its best!!!


Yes! I cant take all the credit though, dad guides us through it, and we act on it.


----------



## buildpinnacle

Winchester said:


> Seems nice, but the furniture looks like they got it from a Salvation Army thrift store


 
Are you saying I have no future in 'staging' :laughing:


----------



## buildpinnacle

I'll hit 2 birds with one stone..

Great work to both Plaza and Breyer. I love transformation work.


----------



## JAC123456789

my jobsite


----------



## JAC123456789

jobsite


----------



## buildpinnacle

Ahh, the framing...my favorite part of the job. Can't help but notice the snow, JAC...man am I glad to ba a Texas this month :laughing:

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## wakespere

Sgt.Grumpy said:


> *Hey wakespere! Near Charlotte? Is that Lake Norman in the Photos? I have property north of Charlotte, looking foward to moving there in the future.*


 
No, this is Moss Lake....Southwest from Charlotte. I came from Michigan (nice place to visit) and love it down here.


----------



## world llc

closet built in with tandem hardware


----------



## boydsdodge

*Here's some*

of the basement reno that we're almost done with.
My guys have moved on to the next job and I have finish up with some plumbing and sealing of slate floors.


----------



## boydsdodge

*Only load one at a time it seems*

Here is another. I have a few but at this rate I'll forgo the rest.


----------



## rpellerin87

*Winnipeg Greyhound Terminal Facility*

Winnipeg Greyhound Terminal Facility
To be completed June 2009
(current temp. -41, with wind chill)


----------



## rpellerin87

Winnipeg Greyhound Terminal Facility


----------



## wizendwizard

Last Project of 2008. Shower only replacement. Previous tile guy cut floor joist to install drain. Drain has now sunk 8"s.










Customer refuses to do the entire bathroom so it's going to be a bit tricky to transition at the door.


----------



## shanekw1

Small soffit and fascia job


----------



## wizendwizard

*Anyone have some Tylanol?*










Yes we need vapor barrier!










The pan liner should go over the stepover!










HMMMM It rotted out?










We support drains with 2x4's now!

Justt wait till I post what we build stepovers out of!


----------



## wizendwizard

Wait for it!










Yep M R Bricks!










OK the frustration is gone, but I still havethe headache!


----------



## orson

orson said:


> Unfortunately not my job, I have been subbed to do the job supervision.
> 
> I guess you could say it's my job without the financial bennys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the view from this morning, the picture doesn't do it justice:


Onward and Upward:


----------



## JumboJack

All done...I call it "Oak-a-palooza"..It was what the client wanted.She was not interested in any design tips at all.I think it looks ok....Just kinda...plain.They where very nice to work for and this job made a nice Christmas possible.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

I do believe the "Oak-A-Palooza" would look better WITH handles. It would break up to Monotony a bit.

Some nice Brushed Chrome handles to match Appliances.

At the same level on the doors as your typical handle cabinets, but centered.


----------



## Deadhead Derek

Here is what I am working on...Two 3"=1'.0" White oak scale medieval thrones, carved and all mortise and tenon. Yes they are for a client.


----------



## JumboJack

MALCO.New.York said:


> I do believe the "Oak-A-Palooza" would look better WITH handles. It would break up to Monotony a bit.
> 
> Some nice Brushed Chrome handles to match Appliances.
> 
> At the same level on the doors as your typical handle cabinets, but centered.


 That was one of my many ideas that they poopooed...C'est la vie.


----------



## precisionbuild

GM dealership showroom. It was -20 windchill today.


----------



## precisionbuild

More.


----------



## precisionbuild

Wheelchair lift I did a few weeks ago. This is all the pictures I have of it. All are unfinished pics.


----------



## Leo G

You gonna get paid from the government?


----------



## precisionbuild

Leo G said:


> You gonna get paid from the government?



For the lift? Yes.


For the showroom? Probably in a round about way.:thumbdown


----------



## Leo G

I find it pretty funny you are building something for a company that should be going out of business. Hope they don't, my truck is a GMC.


----------



## precisionbuild

I'm baffled too...:001_huh:


----------



## neolitic

Deadhead Derek said:


> Here is what I am working on...Two 3"=1'.0" White oak scale medieval thrones, carved and all mortise and tenon. Yes they are for a client.
> View attachment 13563


Didn't know the Leprechauns 
lived in Oregon. :clap::laughing:


----------



## Deadhead Derek

neolitic said:


> Didn't know the Leprechauns
> lived in Oregon. :clap::laughing:


 Just to let you in on the secret, they do, frolicking in the many green fields, but the thrones are for a client in LA...
Furniture is furniture..... just damn tiny mortises.........


----------



## Mike(VA)

We entered the competition, didn't win, but at least we got our pics in the online Washington Spaces magazine under "Classics". Unfortunately, our name wasn't included. Enjoy a few kitchen pics. Since I can't yet post a link, please add the 3dub in front.

washingtonspaces.com/competitions.2008/kitchen-spaces/classic-entrant.php?id=511


----------



## Mike(VA)

Well, sorry. It looks like the link has expired. I will try to figure out how to send a few pics here without blowing out the page. I guess this is one way to get to my 15th post.:shifty:


----------



## Mike(VA)

One more try now that I fudged my way to 15 posts. If this doesn't work, I'm taking my marbles and going home. :sad:

http://www.washingtonspaces.com/competitions/2008/kitchen-spaces/classic-entrant.php?id=511


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Looks Fantastic!!! I like the Columns but they do COMPLETELY destroy the visual flow of any chair occupant.

Consider Jane is sitting at the counter while Tammy, her best friend, is hustling and bustling around the kitchen preparing a Great Meal for a Great Occasion. While all this hustling and bustling is going on, Jane and Tammy are gossiping about Charlene and how she has gotten fat and how she has been seeking companionship in "all the wrong places". What a Slut! Anyhow, as Tammy walks to-and-fro, from Stove to Fridge to Microwave, they are unable to transmit those "as only a Woman can do" eye communications without moving to see around those Beautiful, although misplaced, Columns. Talk about a "Conversation Killer"!

Tammy, on occasion, laments, "Why do I have to walk all the way across the Kitchen to get to the Microwave? Such a pain. Damn that Designer!!". Then she realizes.....Freezer. Frozen Foods. Microwave. One Step Away. Hurray. It is a good place for the Microwave........Most of the time!

All-in-All Beautiful. As for the work. Stupendous!


----------



## BreyerConstruct

Nice shots Mike!


----------



## Mike(VA)

Is MALCO short for MALCOntent? :laughing: Seriously, the client originally wanted no columns. You can see in the pics we blew out the back of the house 16'x21'. Since we have to pay serious attention to wind bracing here, we had to construct a steel portal frame. One of the coulmns hides a 4x6 steel column and the other is a complimentary column to keep from having an orphan column off-center. Floor joists above are nested in an I beam welded to the columns with moment connections. 

Lot of work, 3 months to complete all.


----------



## precisionbuild

Mike(VA) said:


> One more try now that I fudged my way to 15 posts. If this doesn't work, I'm taking my marbles and going home. :sad:
> 
> http://www.washingtonspaces.com/competitions/2008/kitchen-spaces/classic-entrant.php?id=511



Nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## SCCTrim

great pics of your work guys..


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Mike(VA) said:


> Is MALCO short for MALCOntent? :laughing: Seriously, the client originally wanted no columns. You can see in the pics we blew out the back of the house 16'x21'. Since we have to pay serious attention to wind bracing here, we had to construct a steel portal frame. One of the coulmns hides a 4x6 steel column and the other is a complimentary column to keep from having an orphan column off-center. Floor joists above are nested in an I beam welded to the columns with moment connections.
> 
> Lot of work, 3 months to complete all.


Hey....You put it out there and I gave you My opinion. I did say that I liked the look. A LOT....But it does disrupt. I gathered that there was a structural reason behind this feature.


----------



## zombiepornstar

This ain't real fancy but it's a job
Well see how it turns out


----------



## SCCTrim

Guess I am legal to post pics now..this isn't current but here's a couple of a Kitchen I did earlier in the year.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

So how does a NOOB with 7 posts post Pictures???????

Post # 475.


----------



## Dan_Watson

He posted it as an attachment if that means anything.


----------



## Jason Whipple

Looks good no matter how it got up there. Nice work. The lay out was well thought out. I like how the crown finishes to the outside of the corner in the adjoining wall in your first pic:thumbsup:

A+ for attention to detail.


----------



## Sgt.Grumpy

MALCO.New.York said:


> So how does a NOOB with 7 posts post Pictures???????
> 
> Post # 475.


 
'Cause he's a "ZombiePornstar"???


----------



## Bodger

*My Current Job*

My Current Job is hunting Jacklegs....:whistling


----------



## Schmidt & Co

Is that a "fixed" magazine?


----------



## Bodger

Schmidt & Co said:


> Is that a "fixed" magazine?


 Unfortunately yes. That is the PRK legal version of the AR-15 Bushmaster, with a fixed 10 shot mag that loads one round at a time from the top.
Retarded, but legal.

Moderators may now feel free to move this to the appropriate sector, if there is one. :laughing:


----------



## Schmidt & Co

Man that sucks! I have an SKS for plinking & its a good shooter for what it is. I'd love to get an AR, just have to find a way to get it past the wife! :notworthy


----------



## Gus Dering

Bodger said:


> My Current Job is hunting Jacklegs....:whistling


Are you showing off your pee shooter or those bitchin boots of yours?:laughing:


----------



## Joasis

Don't take this thread to far off track guys....back to job site pictures please.


----------



## Mr. Mike

Remove popcorn texture, paint everything trim and all.


----------



## WisePainter

Mr. Mike said:


> View attachment 14370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remove popcorn texture, paint everything trim and all.



I hate brown board drywall from the old days. It shreds too easily when any amount of friction is applied, as you already know.


----------



## Gus Dering

Here is a rift cut white oak job that the finishing touches are going on.
This job was not "low hanging fruit". I worked all my charm and salesman skills to bring this one under our roof. But as it turns out I'm so glad I jumped through all the hoops. :clap:
There are over 50 rollouts and drawers in this thing. This is the first time we used the Blum Tandembox style of drawers. Nice system.


----------



## Bodger

Nice job Gus. Really looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Winchester

Never removed the popcorn ceiling. Can you do it without making dust go all over the place? My house is all popcorn and I hate it.


----------



## precisionbuild

Winchester said:


> Never removed the popcorn ceiling. Can you do it without making dust go all over the place? My house is all popcorn and I hate it.


I sand em with my Porter Cable drywall sander.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Gus Dering said:


> Here is a rift cut white oak job that the finishing touches are going on.
> This job was not "low hanging fruit". I worked all my charm and salesman skills to bring this one under our roof. But as it turns out I'm so glad I jumped through all the hoops. :clap:
> There are over 50 rollouts and drawers in this thing. This is the first time we used the Blum Tandembox style of drawers. Nice system.



Quite Stunning!!! That is one KICKASS System!

Is that a Bosch D/W??


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Since I NEVER show what it is that I do..........

Here is a Taste of the Crap I deal with.



My latest "Fix what the 'Tenants Fouled Up' " gig:









http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/x Flatlands/DSC01166.jpg











http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/x Flatlands/DSC01165.jpg











http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/x Flatlands/DSC01164.jpg




The View From The Top!!!









http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/x Flatlands/DSC01172.jpg






Another "Copper Theft" situation!









http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/x Howard Beach/05-27-08_1047.jpg











http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/x Howard Beach/05-27-08_1049.jpg


----------



## barnbuilder1

Yucky, but that's life in the big apple. Is that what you call non-penatrating mounts? It was 77 degrees F here yesterday- wish I'd have felt like working on a project.


----------



## JumboJack

Here is my current job..It's called being Mr.Mom


----------



## precisionbuild

Now there's 2 beautiful projects.:thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter

JumboJack said:


> Here is my current job..It's called being Mr.Mom



Man, I did that for a little over a year when the MI. market crashed. If you have ever seen "*Mr. Mom*" with Michael Keaton I can say that I never became proficient at it as he did in the end.
I wonder how my Wife does it.


----------



## world llc

*bath reno*

small job this week in a cramped bath... i'll follow up with a pic next week when it's grouted


----------



## D.Foster

Why are the tiles not centered on the grout lines? Design? That would drive me nuts.


----------



## Brock

I see the pattern. It takes the eye too long to notice it and the room is to small for that pattern IMO


----------



## MALCO.New.York

D.Foster said:


> Why are the tiles not centered on the grout lines? Design? That would drive me nuts.






Yup!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## world llc

D.Foster said:


> Why are the tiles not centered on the grout lines? Design? That would drive me nuts.


it's got 3 lines...it's broken into 3'rds.


----------



## D.Foster

Oh ok, great work btw, didnt mean to nitpick.:w00t:


----------



## precisionbuild

I like that pattern, but I agree with brock. I think it's too small of a room for it. If it was a bigger area, it would be easier to see the pattern.


----------



## Leo G

Did the client like it??

Did you get paid???

Then it looks fantastic!!!!

I saw the pattern right away. I thought it looked good. And don't think it needs a bigger room to pull it off.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Leo G said:


> Did the client like it??
> 
> Did you get paid???
> 
> Then it looks fantastic!!!!
> 
> I saw the pattern right away. I thought it looked good. And don't think it needs a bigger room to pull it off.


^^^^This is coming from a Craftsman who knows EVERYTHING about Symmetry and Pattern Building.^^^^

The work 'Taint so bad at all.

Would I require Symmetry???

EXACT, Micrometer Measured Symmetry, or NONE at all.


----------



## Leo G

You starting on me again Malco? :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Leo G said:


> You starting on me again Malco? :laughing:


Aw Hell!!! Leo.................


----------



## Leo G

Because it made me laugh. That's why.


And you also find out interesting things when you have sons, like...
1.) A king size water bed holds enough water to fill a 2000 sq. ft. house 4 inches deep.

2! .) If you spray hair spray on dust bunnies and run over them with roller blades, they can ignite.

3.) A 3-year old Boy's voice is louder than 200 adults in a crowded restaurant.

4.) If you hook a dog leash over a ceiling fan, the motor is not strong enough to rotate a 42 pound Boy wearing Batman underwear and a Superman cape. It is strong enough, however, if tied to a paint can, to spread paint on all four walls of a 20x20 ft. room.

5.) You should not throw baseballs up when the ceiling fan is on. When using a ceiling fan as a bat, you have to throw the ball up a few times before you get a hit. A ceiling fan can hit a baseball a long way.

6.) The glass in windows (even double-pane) doesn't stop a baseball hit by a ceiling fan.

7.) When you hear the toilet flush and the words 'uh oh', it's already too late.

8.) Brake fluid mixed with Clorox makes smoke, and lots of it.

9.) A six-year old Boy can start a fire with a flint rock even though a 36- year old Man says they can only do it in the movies.

10.) Certain Lego's will pass through the digestive tract of a 4-year old Boy.

11.) Play dough and microwave should not be used in the same sentence.

12.) Super glue is forever.

13.) No matter how much Jell-O you put in a swimming pool you still can't walk on water.

14.) Pool filters do not like Jell-O.

15.) VCR's do not eject 'PB & J' sandwiches even though TV commercials show they do.

16.) Garbage bags do not make good parachutes.

17.) Marbles in gas tanks make lots of noise when driving.

18.) You probably DO NOT want to know what that odor is.

19.) Always look in the oven before you turn it on; plastic toys do not like ovens.

20.) The fire department in Austin, TX has a 5-minute response time.

21.) The spin cycle on the washing machine does not make earthworms dizzy.

22.) It will, however, make cats dizzy.

23.) Cats throw up twice their body weight when dizzy.

24.) 80% of Women will pass this on to almost all of their friends, with or without kids.

25.) 80% of Men who read this will try mixing the Clorox and brake fluid


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Leo G said:


> 25.) 80% of Men who read this will try mixing the Clorox and brake fluid



Damn Right I will!


----------



## world llc

Leo G said:


> Because it made me laugh. That's why.
> 
> 
> 25.) 80% of Men who read this will try mixing the Clorox and brake fluid


:clap::w00t: i was just thinking to go outside when i was done reading this to see if i had a can of break fluid :clap:


----------



## dlcj

Leo G said:


> 25.) 80% of Men who read this will try mixing the Clorox and brake fluid


 Its funny thats very true.

Been there done that years ago in my dumber days. Except to get a real bang out of it, get a 12oz glass MD bottle with plastic cap (it only worked with the plastic cap not metal one). Make damn sure the bottle is dry and add about 2oz of granulated pool chlorine then carefully add about a tbl spoon of brake fluid and you have between 5 and 10 seconds (depending on temp) to get the top on tight and throw it. Nice hand granade glass shrapnel everywhere and loud bang.

Dont try this at home kids :whistling
dont think they make those bottles anymore anyway.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

dlcj said:


> Its funny thats very true.
> 
> Been there done that years ago in my dumber days. Except to get a real bang out of it, get a 12oz glass MD bottle with plastic cap (it only worked with the plastic cap not metal one). Make damn sure the bottle is dry and add about 2oz of granulated pool chlorine then carefully add about a tbl spoon of brake fluid and you have between 5 and 10 seconds (depending on temp) to get the top on tight and throw it. Nice hand granade glass shrapnel everywhere and loud bang.
> 
> Dont try this at home kids :whistling
> dont think they make those bottles anymore anyway.


Yeah!!!!!!!

I LOVE incendiary Devices!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo G

I made an interesting railing. Hard maple railings and wrought iron balusters. 
I also made some railings for the stairs. They are having the whole house 
tiled and we were both working on the stairs while I was installing this. 
I used my square chisel mortise, 1/2", to punch the holes for the balusters. 
They claim to be 1/2", but are really 0.465". I used small wedges to stabilize 
the balusters, worked great. Here is a picture, I used a flash and it had bad 
shadows, I took the liberty to photo edit them out of the picture.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Today::::










http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/x Ridgewood/Ridgewood Day 1/DSC01205.jpg









http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/x Ridgewood/Ridgewood Day 1/DSC01213.jpg









http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/x Ridgewood/Ridgewood Day 1/DSC01215.jpg


In the end OF TODAY............Now I gotta fix the Grid!












http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/x Ridgewood/Ridgewood Day 1/DSC01274.jpg









This is what was occuring around me as I did what I do.........How bouts this for OSHA compliant!!!!











http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/...idgewood Day 1/Ridgewood Non ATT/DSC01281.jpg











http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/...idgewood Day 1/Ridgewood Non ATT/DSC01291.jpg


Whilst "setting right what damage the Construction Crews had done", I was nearly struck by some Aluminum Channel that some IDIOT decided to drop through a 3 inch hole in the floor above the AT&T "Clean Room" as an "Express Route" of disposal.










http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/x Ridgewood/Ridgewood Day 1/DSC01232.jpg


This sort of Construction Conduct is S.O.P. in N.Y.C............EVERYDAY!


----------



## dubz




----------



## WarnerConstInc.

That place is cool.

Malco- That is a lot of freaking wires.


----------



## Bodger

Damn fine cabin Dubz, you built that ? Is is yours?


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Talk about "High-Line Middle of the Woods Livin' "!!!!

I could live there 365!


----------



## kycontractor

*Not very spectacular*

Not as fancy as some jobs but hey it's my job and it's money. Ten 1200sqft carports. Sheetrock on the ceilings was installed with 8 nails around the perimeter of each sheet NONE, ZERO, ZIP, ZILCH, NADA in the field!! Oh yeah trusses spaced anywhere from 16oc to 30 oc not any real pattern. Anyways: remove sheetrock, a little framing (to have something to nail to), install vinyl soffit. Also a quick question, sheetrock outside?? Is this a common practice?? It's not greenboard or anything special, just plain old 1/2 in sheetrock. This is before pic. After pic when I'm done.


----------



## Cdat

It's Kentucky. What did you expect?:whistling


----------



## kycontractor

Cdat said:


> It's Kentucky. What did you expect?:whistling


Good point...


----------



## Brock

Not a good idea no matter how many screws, and no not a common practice.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Sheetrock....................................................................................


Outdoors?


----------



## kycontractor

That's what I said! But I thought I might have missed that day in class:001_unsure: 

Whatever, the guy that did it just made me some pretty good money. Guess this could go in the best hack thread.


----------



## precisionbuild

Brown board would be best in this situation.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Current job...installing graphics in a corporate HQ


----------



## Leo G

Looking good TK/PWG. Hope you're keeping busy enough.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Leo G said:


> Looking good TK/PWG. Hope you're keeping busy enough.


_Just _busy enough.


----------



## Leo G

I am coming out of famine and jumping right into feast. Why can't it every be nice smooth sailing?


----------



## LNG24

I'm working with a bunch of guys on this job:


----------



## Leo G

Lucky you, I am self employed, I couldn't join the reindeer fun even if I wanted. Hope you find something soon.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

ProWallGuy said:


> Current job...installing graphics



What??????


No pictures of Beth (I think that is her name)?????????


----------



## GregS

MALCO.New.York said:


> No pictures of Beth (I think that is her name)?????????


First thing I thought of too.. Where's the girl??


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Brock said:


> Not a good idea no matter how many screws, and no not a common practice.





MALCO.New.York said:


> Sheetrock....................................................................................
> 
> 
> Outdoors?





precisionbuild said:


> Brown board would be best in this situation.


Where I am..... it is common practice. Yes it is brown board. Any where there is a porch with a ceiling it gets brown rock or soffit board.


----------



## Brock

CrpntrFrk said:


> Where I am..... it is common practice. Yes it is brown board. Any where there is a porch with a ceiling it gets brown rock or soffit board.


One more reason to love Arizona.


----------



## ESLandscaping

*Landscaping*

hey everyone,

posting pictures!! i can do that!

Now i know this isnt an advertising place but i just wanted to share with everyone, after to moving to canada, i started up a


HTML:


landscaping company in kelowna

 and this is what we do over here!

Wow, do they ever go all out over here, its amazing, crazy designs and unique installations, its all going on.

essentiallystone.com

so take a second to have a browse of my site

take care


----------



## VBuilt

*My last full build*

Before
Orig house.JPG
After
Dennis.jpg
IMAG0009.jpg


----------



## precisionbuild

VBuilt said:


> Before
> Orig house.JPG
> After
> Dennis.jpg
> IMAG0009.jpg


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sunrisesafety

Well, seeing as I'm new to the group, I thought I'd post a pic of the current project I'm the multi-hatted First Aid/Safety/assistant supervisor on in West Kelowna, BC, Canada


----------



## Winchester

Looks like a big job. You got some extra windows there, too :thumbup:


----------



## Gary H

This a gym I built last year.


----------



## Gary H

220 squares of siding.


----------



## Gary H

The pool room


----------



## Gary H

The pool room


----------



## Gary H

Under the porch.


----------



## Gary H

Front of the gym inside.


----------



## Gary H

Got some more pictures but they won't load. Is there a limit on the amount of pictures that can be uploaded?


----------



## sideing

nice job


----------



## Gary H

Thanks. I will try again to get the counter picture posted.


----------



## Gary H

Looking towards the front door.


----------



## wireless

1mancrew said:


> Last 2 pics: Homeowner has need doors ordered and will install and also paint.


All that remodeling and no GFI?


----------



## Gary H

The two sided fireplace. The door leads to the pool and hot tub.


----------



## 1mancrew

Wireless, whole house is ungrounded circuits out of a seriously overloaded 100amp service. There is also still some old knob and tube wiring.


----------



## Leo G

Starting up a Cherry kitchen, some assembly required


----------



## Staging

Gary H that is some nice work. Good job.


----------



## Schmidt & Co

They don't want a sink? arty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Schmidt & Co said:


> They don't want a sink? arty:


Dang someone else was a quicker wise guy than me.

Just use some big nails Leo it will be fine!!!


----------



## Leo G

Ya, there's a sink. It is not in this version of the drawing. This is about 3 renderings before what was decided on. The details go in last, and a sink is not that important to me when visualizing. It goes in front of the window, but you all knew that anyway.arty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

TempestV- Cody Wyoming huh? My parents have good friends that live just outside of Cody. They used to run a outfitter service and I went out there a few times and helped pack everything in and out. 
That is some different country around Cody.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

neolitic said:


> Why carpenters usually place at least
> one or two other words before
> the word plumber......:whistling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently awaiting the 4th generation
> of plumbers to contribute here. :clap:
> First one was here @ 1907.


 
Hey, when did you sneak into my house and take pictures of the plumbing?

At least there is only 2 different kinds there, galvi and copper.

Is the knob and tube still working?

That middle joist looks like abstract art.

Did you get a digital camera, or did the HO take that for you again?

I want to see what that looks like when you are done!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TempestV

WarnerConstInc. said:


> TempestV- Cody Wyoming huh? My parents have good friends that live just outside of Cody. They used to run a outfitter service and I went out there a few times and helped pack everything in and out.
> That is some different country around Cody.


Yea, that is some wild country out there. I'd like to spend some time in the back country around there and see more than you can from town. 
The building is over on the west side of town, near old trail town, and unfortunately the sulfur springs that make the air smell like a sewer treatment plant every morning


----------



## Warren

*Dome ceiling*

Framing a 16000 sq ft house. Check out our dome ceiling in 2 story foyer


----------



## Warren

*Dome Continued*

More pics


----------



## Warren

*Dome Final*

Last pics


----------



## TempestV

Wow!!! Nice job!
I like the scaffolding too.


----------



## loneframer

Looks fantastic. Great series of photos, looks like temp. scaffs. I build to frame the octagonal cones. Now I have to find a job with a dome dammit. I wanna try one. What method was used to cut your arched ribs?:thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

loneframer said:


> Looks fantastic. Great series of photos, looks like temp. scaffs. I build to frame the octagonal cones. Now I have to find a job with a dome dammit. I wanna try one. What method was used to cut your arched ribs?:thumbsup:


Not "Fantastic"..............................STUNNING!!!


----------



## Warren

Arched ribs/rafters cut from 2x12 using a skilsaw. Radius was about 82 inches so it cut that pretty well. In my experience I find that you can cut up to about a 6 ft radius in 2x material using a skilsaw. It seems to go faster and turn out nicer than using a jig saw. Total time for dome including setup and tear down was 2 guys 2 1/2 days. Dome diamater was 12 feet and soffit diamater was 10 ft leaving a 12 inch lip under the dome.


----------



## loneframer

Warren said:


> Arched ribs/rafters cut from 2x12 using a skilsaw. Radius was about 82 inches so it cut that pretty well. In my experience I find that you can cut up to about a 6 ft radius in 2x material using a skilsaw. It seems to go faster and turn out nicer than using a jig saw. Total time for dome including setup and tear down was 2 guys 2 1/2 days. Dome diamater was 12 feet and soffit diamater was 10 ft leaving a 12 inch lip under the dome.


 Indirect lighting going in?
Nice job on the cuts, I was looking for blade burn, thought maybe you used a router. I never would attempt a jigsaw on something like that. Circ. saw does a way more consistant arc when you get the feel for it. Any special blade? I usually use a 24 tooth thin kerf Marathon or DeWalt. Sometimes I'll use a disk sander/grinder to take out large flaws in the cuts if one gets away from me.:whistling


----------



## Warren

They will use rope lighting inside the soffit to shine up onto the dome indirectly. Because its the foyer there will surely be some big honkin fixture hangin sown from the peak of the dome. We just use an ordinary 24 tooth dewalt or cheapy ryobi,firestorm whatever. The cheaper blades are usually thinner and once you get them heated a little they cut great.


----------



## loneframer

We did a job in Stone Harbor one time where the HO refurbished an antique carousel horse complete with brass pole and hung it in the foyer.:blink: Might look interesting in a dome.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten

Love workmanship like that. It's mesmerizing to framers.


----------



## Resta

Wow. Brilliant.:thumbsup:


----------



## shanekw1

Excuse me while I pick my chin up off the floor.


----------



## Mellison

Wow! Very, very impresive.


----------



## SLSTech

[email protected] :notworthy

Very Nice Job - any way of getting some final finish pics?


----------



## Warren

Finish pics probably wont be availabe for some time. I will try to get some though. Did one of these 12 years ago and didnt get any pics at all. Hope this wont be my last one, these are such fun!


----------



## j_builder

framerman said:


> Love workmanship like that. *It's mesmerizing* *to framers*.


I think framerman nailed it with his comment.:notworthy 
Great framing Warren:thumbup:


----------



## stp57

Wow!!!!!
How did you ever find that many clear 2x12's?
Steve


----------



## Gus Dering

Great work Warren:thumbup:
This is that dome you mentioned a while back. I had it in my head you were doing a barrel ceiling. Or I'm confused, easy to guess that right.
I love this stuff.:clap:
I'm so close to talking about cutting with a cnc but you have proved Loneframers point, Circular saw, circular cut.

So cool:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer

Gus Dering said:


> Great work Warren:thumbup:
> This is that dome you mentioned a while back. I had it in my head you were doing a barrel ceiling. Or I'm confused, easy to guess that right.
> I love this stuff.:clap:
> I'm so close to talking about cutting with a cnc but you have proved Loneframers point, Circular saw, circular cut.
> 
> So cool:thumbsup:


 Gus, we both seem to have earned a mutual respect for each other, I inquired about the cutting method assuming a cnc. Framers will be framers Gus.:laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering

Ah but you said router not cnc router. You threw me off the scent with that. Plus you spent a whole day telling me how great it has been cutting things like that with a hand held router.
Glad to see I have expanded your horizons a little.


----------



## Warren

. Framers will be framers 

Not exactly my favorite term of endearment but I know what you mean. I gotta give some credit to a young talent who works for me. I did the design/engineering and most of the assembly but nearly all the cuts were done by my man B-Dub.


----------



## loneframer

Warren said:


> . Framers will be framers
> 
> Not exactly my favorite term of endearment but I know what you mean. I gotta give some credit to a young talent who works for me. I did the design/engineering and most of the assembly but nearly all the cuts were done by my man B-Dub.


 No offense should be taken with that comment Warren. I simply meant to imply that framers are capable of producing surprisingly beautiful results with the tools of there trade, who don't own an elaborate machine that is roboticly guided through each cut by a computer program, which is one of the tools of Gus' trade. I guess I'm equating us to the guy who creates amazing ice sculptures with a chainsaw. B-Dub is obviously a great asset to you and a craftsman in his own right. Framer should never be taken as offensive, especially if you are one.:thumbsup:


----------



## greg24k

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Hey, when did you sneak into my house and take pictures of the plumbing?
> 
> At least there is only 2 different kinds there, galvi and copper.
> 
> Is the knob and tube still working?
> 
> That middle joist looks like abstract art.
> 
> Did you get a digital camera, or did the HO take that for you again?
> 
> I want to see what that looks like when you are done!!!:thumbup:


I came across something like this quiet a few times in older, even in a newer homes. Who ever did this or still doing work using such methods, they should be :2guns:


----------



## neolitic

Warren said:


> More pics
> http://www.contractortalk.com/attac...t-picture-your-current-job-job-photos-010.jpg


Way cool! :clap::notworthy
Do you have round barns
out your way?
I love looking at that framing.


----------



## neolitic

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Hey, when did you sneak into my house and take pictures of the plumbing?
> 
> At least there is only 2 different kinds there, galvi and copper.


This one is in Wisconsin, and 
not so fast, there's also PVC,
cast iron, copper, and brass
in the waste! :laughing:
Ooops,almost forgot some of
the original lead drains too! :thumbsup:
Posted a pic of the full wiped joint 
in plumbing the other night.



WarnerConstInc. said:


> Is the knob and tube still working?


Of course, and lots more too.
See the two poking out of the
wall here?
You can leave 'em hot, if you
wrap them in yellow kleenex
and bury 'em with plaster of paris! :shifty: 










WarnerConstInc. said:


> That middle joist looks like abstract art.
> 
> Did you get a digital camera, or did the HO take that for you again?
> 
> I want to see what that looks like when you are done!!!:thumbup:


This is Middle Sis' house, her camera.

Plumber is here now, will have 
pix for plumbers *and* carpenters
to rip me on tonite.  :laughing:


----------



## ProWallGuy

Recently finished up a mural for Adidas at a D1ck's Sporting Goods store up in Portland, OR:


----------



## Warren

neolitic said:


> Way cool! :clap::notworthy
> Do you have round barns
> out your way?
> I love looking at that framing.


Round barns?? Never seen one but that would be a nice challenge.


----------



## TempestV

How exactly did you get a job 2000 miles from home?


----------



## ProWallGuy

TempestV said:


> How exactly did you get a job 2000 miles from home?


Because I'm just that freakin' good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

TempestV said:


> How exactly did you get a job 2000 miles from home?





ProWallGuy said:


> Because I'm just that freakin' good. :thumbsup:


And there's no work around his place :whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl

TempestV said:


> How exactly did you get a job 2000 miles from home?





ProWallGuy said:


> Because I'm just that freakin' good. :thumbsup:





Leo G said:


> And there's no work around his place :whistling


Or he ran away from home because there's just too much work around his place--according to SWMBO. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Tinstaafl said:


> Or he ran away from home because there's just too much work around his place--according to SWMBO. :laughing:


Or his wife has been a little too attentive to him lately


----------



## dakzaag

Some work I did in January.











Gotta lil chimney work left, froze out in Jan. waiting for better ground conditions to finish it.

Long story bout that arch, someone is lucky to still have a job on that deal.









Garage on the front of home  (pet peeve)










Octagon window with limestone accents turned out ok. Why would you want your windows so close to the eaves?


----------



## Tinstaafl

dakzaag said:


> Why would you want your windows so close to the eaves?


Not a clue. I'm still working on why you'd have a keystone in a straight horizontal run.

Looks nice! :thumbup:


----------



## loneframer

I don't think anybody wanted the windows burried in the soffit, this looks like a stick framed roof, the rafter tails drop below the plateline into the header so to speak. Truss roofs tend to finish out a little higher up the wall in my experience. The pitch of the roof also affects where it will finish on the wall. 6" more overhang and you'd have no reveal over the window.
Solution; taller walls or lower windows.:sad:


----------



## world llc

*i hate drywall*

well here is an update on the job i'v been on the last 3 weeks... i wish i shot before pics when the original ceiling was up or the original crap wall paneling in the basement...
here is after the framing


----------



## shanekw1

Here's a mobile I've been on for a couple weeks. Crap OSB siding was rotting along the bottom of the walls, and a few other places. Replaced the roof and building a carport.

before









roof half finished.









Some of the 'other' rot









fixed up









Snow pile in the way









After the attack, I was bored waiting for materials and permit approval









Footing holes









Awesome digging, these holes averaged 2 hrs a piece!









Of course you find one of these









How it looks so far


----------



## loneframer

How would you like to spend a few days cutting in A/C diffusers? Like around 140 or so.:no::blink::shutup::sad:


----------



## Leo G

Should be easy enough. 1 router with a straight bit and a collet and 2 templates.


Easy, but no where near fun.


----------



## Jason Whipple

Here's what we're up to......


----------



## Tom Struble

awesome Jason looks like fun:thumbup:gotta love that old lite fixture over the door nice work


----------



## loneframer

Leo G said:


> Should be easy enough. 1 router with a straight bit and a collet and 2 templates.
> 
> 
> Easy, but no where near fun.


Exactly,
I have a 2.5" rabbeting bit in a 3 horse router for the big plow. That thing will wear you down after 7 or 8 hours, trust me.:thumbsup:


----------



## stp57

I like the your work Resta. I didn't care much for the molding in the first photo (kinda boring), but the rest is really nice!
Steve


----------



## Gus Dering

loneframer said:


> How would you like to spend a few days cutting in A/C diffusers? Like around 140 or so.:no::blink::shutup::sad:


Hand held cnc:thumbsup:

You're getting there:thumbup:

I'll give you 4 more years, then we'll see.:whistling


----------



## loneframer

Gus Dering said:


> Hand held cnc:thumbsup:
> 
> You're getting there:thumbup:
> 
> I'll give you 4 more years, then we'll see.:whistling


 I have six years or so of raising kids, then I'm coming your way to hang out with you and your bro-in-law:laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering

loneframer said:


> I have six years or so of raising kids, then I'm coming your way to hang out with you and your bro-in-law:laughing:


I'll let you in my shop and show you a couple things but not so sure the bro in-law will do the same.:laughing:

sorry guys closely guarded secret info in play

damn you framers:furious:


----------



## mmike032

this is my first attempt at building a cabinet. I figured if Leo can do than it cant be that hard:whistling
Got the request from an in-law. She had an old table that belonged to her great grandmother and wanted me to use the top for the new cabinet. I enjoyed doing something besides just trim so I'm looking for ideas for my next project.
Built with Popular ply and 1xs.


----------



## mmike032

and heres some pics of the last house I trimmed.


----------



## Leo G

Ya, Mike, I saw it over there. Looks good, as Dave said, you like those pocket screws eh?? All that counts is ---> Is the little lady happy with it? Good. You did fine. Now who's gonna finish it?


----------



## mmike032

Leo G said:


> Ya, Mike, I saw it over there. Looks good, as Dave said, you like those pocket screws eh?? All that counts is ---> Is the little lady happy with it? Good. You did fine. Now who's gonna finish it?


 She was happy with it, shes going to whitewash it when she does the rest of her cabinets.


----------



## mikezap

Finished


----------



## world llc

nice work mmike!


----------



## world llc

finally finished and installed room for home show. i have more pics in my profile gallery.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Here are some pics of a powder room I did last week. 

Before:


----------



## ProWallGuy

And after:


----------



## shanekw1

Here's the trailer with carport nearly finished. Maybe they should have leveled it first.:shutup:


----------



## Gus Dering

Well if it's all about space saving then why not use 1 1/4" through out?


----------



## Leo G

Jason W said:


> The few I have done have been done by me and hand applied with brushes. I do a five coat system, lots of work(sanding between coats), but not enough jobs to go to the next level yet.


I've done a few of those.










This one has a base of red stain, then a coat of shellac, then a coat of the green paint and then a glaze and a tinted coat of polyurethane. What a pain.


----------



## Leo G

Gus Dering said:


> Well if it's all about space saving then why not use 1 1/4" through out?


Cause that's the way I roll :jester:


----------



## Gus Dering

Leo G said:


> Cause that's the way I roll :jester:


Well that is an answer all right.:laughing::laughing:

It's all good, nobody but an anal ass like myself even picks up on something like that.

Do you cut those bottom rails out of a solid piece or are you adding the gusset to the corner?


----------



## Deadhead Derek

This a pic of the 1/4 sawn white oak, walnut and purple heart Time capsule with walnut burl and Cedar of Lebanon inlay I am working on. there are quite a few details left to go, but it is a fun one.


----------



## Jason Whipple

I most likely won't realize what a pita hand applying finishes is until I get the sprayer. For now it's just the way it is.


----------



## Jason Whipple

Nice Derek,

Are the sides inlayed or is it a glue up?


----------



## Leo G

Gus Dering said:


> Well that is an answer all right.:laughing::laughing:
> 
> It's all good, nobody but an anal ass like myself even picks up on something like that.
> 
> Do you cut those bottom rails out of a solid piece or are you adding the gusset to the corner?



I am the same way. The main reason it is done because I build my dovetail drawers in 1" increments. 4 1/4", 5 1/4", 6 1/4.... by taking that 3/4" out of the rail I was able to get the next size drawer in there. And I have been doing it ever since. Plus the Blum drawer slides take up more space than the Accuride full extension slides. So this is the real reason.

The toekick is a solid pc, no gusset. What kind of a guy do you think I am??:shifty:


----------



## Leo G

It's a time capsule in more ways than one. I bet it took a good deal of time to make something that nice. Any idea what amount of time you have in it so far, just being nosy. Nice job.


----------



## Leo G

Gus Dering said:


> Well if it's all about space saving then why not use 1 1/4" through out?


Cause that would look like crap.:whistling


----------



## Gus Dering

Leo G said:


> I am the same way. The main reason it is done because I build my dovetail drawers in 1" increments. 4 1/4", 5 1/4", 6 1/4.... by taking that 3/4" out of the rail I was able to get the next size drawer in there. And I have been doing it ever since. Plus the Blum drawer slides take up more space than the Accuride full extension slides. So this is the real reason.
> 
> The toekick is a solid pc, no gusset. What kind of a guy do you think I am??:shifty:


First of all, when you call in your drawer order they don't care one bit how tall you ask for.:laughing:

Next thing, do you really want an answer to that?:laughing:


----------



## Deadhead Derek

inlayed walnut strips in a 3,5, and 7 ( masonic stuff) 
here is the "tiled " Floor and the handmade roughed in hinges in a forget me not patt














ern.


----------



## Deadhead Derek

Leo G said:


> It's a time capsule in more ways than one. I bet it took a good deal of time to make something that nice. Any idea what amount of time you have in it so far, just being nosy. Nice job.


I only work on it when i'm "off" work... it is a freebie for the lodge, but I couldn't help my self. I have 3 weeks of an hour here, a few hours there.


----------



## Jason Whipple

Crap! wood hinges and all! :notworthy


----------



## Deadhead Derek

detail of the top, but since this was taken, I have cut in the numbers and scraped it down. No camera today though.


----------



## Leo G

Gus Dering said:


> First of all, when you call in your drawer order they don't care one bit how tall you ask for.:laughing:
> 
> Next thing, do you really want an answer to that?:laughing:


Thats right, you use cheater drawers.:laughing: I Still take pride in making the kitchen from scratch, and get paid for it too.

Sure I want an answer. Lets see how brave you are from across the country :whistling:laughing:


----------



## Jason Whipple

Leo G said:


> Sure I want an answer. Lets see how brave you are from across the country :whistling:laughing:


I find most people from Cali are in there own little world and hardly give a damn what they think anyways


----------



## Gus Dering

Leo G said:


> Thats right, you use cheater drawers.:laughing: I Still take pride in making the kitchen from scratch, and get paid for it too.
> 
> Sure I want an answer. Lets see how brave you are from across the country :whistling:laughing:


Oh boy, Leo is callin me out huh?

As far as the drawers go, I give my clients a very good solid maple dovetailed box for an average cost of about $45 a drawer. 
I won't say you can't do the same building them yourself but I know for sure I cannot. I'm really ok with it too.

As far as what kinda guy I think you are, You are a *really good guy *with so much *pride* that it gets in the way of your profitability. I could be wrong though, and I am willing to be wrong about that too.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Gus Dering said:


> As far as what kinda guy I think you are, You are a *really good guy *with so much *pride* that it gets in the way of your profitability. I could be wrong though, and I am willing to be wrong about that too.


I know of some of Leos past posts............He AIN"T INEXPENSIVE nor is he CHEAP.


----------



## rbsremodeling

I have been working on this 2 Sundays in a row. So far so good. It seems to give me problems on Monday mornings but I am working on smoothing out the kinks.

I should have it done in about 2 weeks


----------



## genecarp

They look good, and your new profession allows you to have clean hands:thumbsup:


----------



## Walker1

Here is a small kitchen we just finished up...


----------



## OCRS

Nice job. Grout joints a little larger than I like, but good job.


----------



## Walker1

OCRS said:


> Nice job. Grout joints a little larger than I like, but good job.


The tile was rough. I used a 1/8 inch spacer but the grout followed the cut on the tile.


----------



## ChrWright

Nice work Walker.


----------



## stp57

Great job Walker! That ceiling is too cool! How did you get that effect?
Steve


----------



## Resta

Last week I did work in the brownstone. HO wanted to have that same style moldings in the hallway like they have in the other rooms.
Old, original one.


----------



## Resta

New in the hallway.


----------



## genecarp

Resta said:


> New in the hallway.


 
Nice crown, what are you doing with those outside corners? (sheetrock)


----------



## Resta

I am only plaster moulding person. Other things are GC headache. I already heard more than 100 times, that my business is to do my job, not to worry, not to think, not to care....and I try :shutup:


----------



## genecarp

Resta said:


> I am only plaster moulding person. Other things are GC headache. I already heard more than 100 times, that my business is to do my job, not to worry, not to think, not to care....and I try :shutup:


 
Well your work looks AWESOME. I think the GC should have dealt with those outside corners before letting you do your AWESOME THING. G


----------



## Resta

Agree with you, GC must put corner bead or tape it first, but he 'll do that later. If crown get chipped I'll go to fix...for some extra..


----------



## Resta

Actually there are to crowns. Tracery embellishments goes separately on the first profile.


----------



## Magnettica

I love the old plaster crown and light medallions. They preserved a lot of that old plaster crown and trim on the recent season of TOH on the Brooklyn house. Nice work.


Walker, don't take this the wrong way, but could those recessed lights have been a little closer and more in line for lighting over the countertops? That's where I'd have liked to seen them. I totally understand if there was an old steam pipe or whatever in the way or the HO changed cabinet sizes or whatever.


----------



## wallmaxx

*Helped my bro-in-law start his new fence.*

And I thought I was an OVER BUILDER.


----------



## Walker1

stp57 said:


> Great job Walker! That ceiling is too cool! How did you get that effect?
> Steve


The ceilings are the original the effect is old age...lol We only had to patch above the sink where we took down the old soffit.





Magnettica said:


> Walker, don't take this the wrong way, but could those recessed lights have been a little closer and more in line for lighting over the countertops? That's where I'd have liked to seen them. I totally understand if there was an old steam pipe or whatever in the way or the HO changed cabinet sizes or whatever.


No offense taken at all. We did install under cabinet lights for the customer. Looking at it now we probably should of put more in. The customer wasn't even sure they wanted the recess lights. 
How far apart do you place them? 
At the time it seemed like an overkill if we put more in since there is a center light and a hanging light above the sink.


----------



## Deadhead Derek

This is one of three 2.8 x 4.6 mahogany casements 9 lites 
I am doing in a single jambset








The obligatory progress shot on my time capsule


----------



## ChrWright

Deadhead Derek said:


> View attachment 17789
> 
> This is one of three 2.8 x 4.6 mahogany casements 9 lites
> I am doing in a single jambset
> 
> View attachment 17790
> 
> The obligatory progress shot on my time capsule


Cool stuff.

When/Where is the time capsule going?


----------



## Deadhead Derek

Masonic lodge here in Bend on May 16th.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Yesterday's gig...
I installed a mural at InBev/AB in their corporate head quarters. In at 9:30am, at home eating lunch by 12:30pm. :clap:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

God this sounds like a dumb question but, why does everyone always install cabinets without any primer or paint on the walls?

I at least like to have the walls primed, it is just so much more work to cut everything in.

I know you are going to say something about dents, dings and gouges in the sheetrock. 

It just doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me.

By the way, that is a butt ton of cabinets there!!


----------



## rbsremodeling

WarnerConstInc. said:


> *God this sounds like a dumb question but, why does everyone always install cabinets without any primer or paint on the walls?
> *
> I at least like to have the walls primed, it is just so much more work to cut everything in.
> 
> I know you are going to say something about dents, dings and gouges in the sheetrock.
> 
> It just doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me.
> 
> By the way, that is a butt ton of cabinets there!!


I just asked the same question It drives me crazy. We prime and paint then ad a final coat after everything is set


----------



## loneframer

Starting siding on my house tomorrow, replacement windows are in as well as some cosmetic bodywork.


----------



## ChrWright

rbsremodeling said:


> Prime the walls, prime the walls. Were are the company uniforms were are the company uniforms.
> 
> Nice JOB Chris:thumbsup::thumbsup:


I know I know I know... :whistling

Guilty as charged.


----------



## dubz

This is an attic to bedroom conversion with a couple dormers I helped another contractor on. I installed the cabs yesterday and today that I had built last week. The view from this house is pretty sweet.


----------



## dubz

couple more


----------



## Jason Whipple

Looks like a nice job to be working on dubz. Great job on the cabinets.


----------



## rbsremodeling

Nice job Brian. Looks really well done:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrWright

Beautiful work... nice view... :thumbsup:


----------



## Gus Dering

Nice work carving those dormers into that roof line. :thumbsup:

Great looking margins on the flush inset drawer banks too, very nice work all around young man:thumbup::thumbup:

It is so nice to see good work. Thanks for posting that.:notworthy


----------



## rbsremodeling

loneframer said:


> Starting siding on my house tomorrow, replacement windows are in as well as some cosmetic bodywork.


So you live in the N.J projects :shifty:


----------



## Leo G

My client sent me a photo of the installed vanity that I posted here a while back.










You'll remember it from this:


----------



## ChrWright

Ummmm.... The VANITY looks nice... :whistling


----------



## TimelessQuality

Leo G said:


> My client sent me a photo of the isntalled vanity that I posted here a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll remember it from this:


Nice Vanity...Is that the tile, or did they just have a fire?


----------



## Leo G

Hey, she likes it. And she paid for it. Looks great from here.


I just hope the plumber didn't have to hack anything on the inside. It was so purdy on the inside.


----------



## Leo G

I think it's the tile. I had to enhance the photo to bring out the background so the it is a little contrasty.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Leo G said:


> Hey, she likes it. And she paid for it. Looks great from here.


That's all that matters:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Next is the high gloss white kitchen. ugh.


----------



## rbsremodeling

Leo G said:


> My client sent me a photo of the installed vanity that I posted here a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll remember it from this:


Holy what the hell is that on the wall Batman? :laughing:


----------



## ChrWright

Seriously though... That sucker is very well made... Pro fessional... :thumbsup:

Is that white lacquer or just a high gloss paint?


----------



## Leo G

Plaster molding or fiberglass? I suspect plaster on the curved stuff. Nice.


----------



## Resta

Few more.


----------



## Resta

Plaster. Burlap for armature and run with knife on the table.


----------



## genecarp

NICE WORK:thumbsup:


----------



## Resta

Leo G said:


> Just a few wraps of molding on that. Looks great. You going to be able to get shots of it after paint? Please tell me it isn't going to be white on white. That would be a shame to have all that molding work just blend in with the walls.


You are almost right. It will be antique white on white.


----------



## Leo G

Resta said:


> You are almost right. It will be antique white on white.


Boooooo Boring....:laughing:

I told you not to tell me that :blink:arty:


----------



## Resta

genecarp said:


> NICE WORK:thumbsup:


Thank you. I know.


----------



## Leo G

Are you making the plaster molding too? That would be too cool......


----------



## Resta

Leo, you are the wizard, you predicting a color only seeing the photos


----------



## Resta

Yes, I do moldings and mould too. And models. Everything. It is more dirty work then fun.


----------



## Leo G

Resta said:


> Yes, I do moldings and mould too. And models. Everything. It is more dirty work then fun.


You have any photos of you striking out some molding. I saw an episode of TOH and the guy was producing a simple plaster cove. It was pretty neat.


----------



## Resta

Next day. ok.


----------



## Leo G

:thumbup:


----------



## Ashcon

*Addition*

Here are some interior shots from about a week ago, working on a coffered ceiling on the same job I will try to post those pics next week.


----------



## Magnettica

Resta, that's awesome looking crown/ troffer ceiling work. Nice job brother. 


Ashcon, that room on the lake has an awesome view. Nice work.


----------



## Resta

Shame on me, but looks that I don't have photos in the plaster moldings fabrication process with template. Just results. On these you can see a knife/horse on upper left corner. I saw few process photos #23,24 on Fraplaster facilities. I don't work for them, but process everywhere almost the same.


----------



## Staged18

*Current Project from Texas Remodel*

Here we have added 1500 sq ft. up and 10 ft. ceilings. This home has been completely remodeled due to damage from IKE, based in Kemah, Tx. feel free to give your opinions good or bad. You can see all the project pictures on my site..Google Texas Remodel. Custom stairs..custom everything..we have 22 large in cabinets in this home. We just got the plans back from the engineer for the second project so stay tuned on another second story plus complete re-bricking..


----------



## Staged18

*Resta*



Resta said:


> Few more.


Very nice work my friend. I wish you were down in Texas. Take care.
Texas Remodel aka Staged18


----------



## Staged18

Ashcon said:


> Here are some interior shots from about a week ago, working on a coffered ceiling on the same job I will try to post those pics next week.


Very nice....Good job.


----------



## Leo G

Just a few cabinets to put this kitchen together. All natural Cherry, 17 cabinets total, did another small kitchen while I was building this one. All the uppers are upside down in the photos. Tops never to be seen again after installation, this protects them.


----------



## Jason Whipple

Took a few close ups..............


----------



## Tom Struble

beautiful work and selection of woods Jason:thumbup:i would love to be able to do cabinetry work like that and be able to showcase it in my house


----------



## Leo G

Look real nice Jason. But I see a problem in the island countertop. The molding surround you have on it will likely separate at the corners in the coming months with the more humid weather approaching us. It is going to want to expand width wise and the length of molding will stay the same. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## genecarp

Jason W said:


> Took a few close ups..............


 
Nice Jason, Grind it out, maybe you can get some time in over the holiday weekend, our own homes are tough to finish. G


----------



## Jason Whipple

Leo G said:


> Look real nice Jason. But I see a problem in the island countertop. The molding surround you have on it will likely separate at the corners in the coming months with the more humid weather approaching us. It is going to want to expand width wise and the length of molding will stay the same. Hope I'm wrong.


I have some reservations about the trim on the island as well. The counter top on the island was installed in Dec. so it's well acclimated the trim came in Feb. and is acclimated as well.

I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Leo G

I have a table that I made from Curly Maple, I put breadboard ends on it, the wrong way. I glued them with biscuits. A big no-no. The table is about 18" across. Been about 5 years since it has been sitting in my house. Still perfectly intact. I hope this is the way it works for you.


----------



## Mellison

A small deck we just finished.
Actually it's more of a landing to the back yard:


----------



## Jason Whipple

How thick is that floor material?


----------



## Mellison

Jason W said:


> How thick is that floor material?


2X4's on edge.
We built it as an exact match to the one we removed (termites).


----------



## Crock

The code violations are too numerous to count. How did you get around all of them?



.


----------



## Mellison

Crock said:


> The code violations are too numerous to count. How did you get around all of them?
> 
> 
> 
> .


Grandfathered by the original plans aproved many years ago.


----------



## Crock

Mellison said:


> Grandfathered by the original plans aproved many years ago.


Figured.....Clean work tho


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Crock said:


> Figured.....Clean work tho


2x4's on end make for Beautiful and Interesting decking. Can be a bit uncomfortable to the Bare Foot though!


----------



## dkillianjr

Looks cool Mellison:thumbup: Those 2x4's on edge is a neat idea.


Dave


----------



## Mellison

dkillianjr said:


> Looks cool Mellison:thumbup: Those 2x4's on edge is a neat idea.
> 
> 
> Dave


Thanks,
Can't really take credit though.
We took pictures and built it the same as it was fabricated back in the 70's.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

*[email protected]*

You are NOT going to make it, unless you get your self MOTIVATED' energetic,


----------



## shanekw1

MALCO.New.York said:


> You are NOT going to make it, unless you get your self MOTIVATED' energetic,


:blink:arty::shifty:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

shanekw1 said:


> :blink:arty::shifty:



I think I may have posted that in the wrong place?????????


I have NO idea what it means beside the obvious!!!!!


I do believe that a Gremlin posted that!!!!!! Since when do _I _title my posts??????? 'Specially with my covert name!!!




.


----------



## shanekw1

MALCO.New.York said:


> I think I may have posted that in the wrong place?????????
> 
> 
> I have NO idea what it means beside the obvious!!!!!
> 
> 
> I do believe that a Gremlin posted that!!!!!! Since when do _I _title my posts??????? 'Specially with my covert name!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Had a good night, didja?:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

shanekw1 said:


> Had a good night, didja?:laughing:



Why YES I did!!!!

Heading to New Hampshire this Afternoon for another "EVENT"!!!



.


----------



## oldfrt

Yea.we're about a mile before 219 ends.
This is my forever job.

They have dad doing the plumbing,part time.The mason hasn't started the chimney yet.None of the bidders for the insulation are showing up.......................
Started in January,........................should be done by...............................????


----------



## oldfrt

neolitic said:


> Wow, looks like a geometry
> lesson! :laughing:
> 
> Came out well though. :thumbsup:


Lot of lessons learned here.

In the spotwhere the old first floor gable meets the new addition,the arch. had a shallow roof drawn,which was suppose to go from the back wall (in front of the upper old gable)to the right of that gable forming a valley against the back side of the first floor gable.
Would have been a nightmare with all the rain or snow build up.

Looked good on paper!!!!!!?


----------



## Magnettica

SLSTech said:


> My kids are out of school & 1 even wanted to help...


Job well done SLS. :thumbsup:


That PT doesn't look too bad. Is there something I'm not seeing? 

I think you mentioned something about good looking PT not being readily available in the Garden Arbor thread. Maybe it was somebody else :clap:


----------



## SLSTech

Magnettica said:


> Job well done SLS. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> That PT doesn't look too bad. Is there something I'm not seeing?
> 
> I think you mentioned something about good looking PT not being readily available in the Garden Arbor thread. Maybe it was somebody else :clap:


Nope, right guy and there are a few items that are not readily visible in the pics. I gave a local yard a second chance & they did pretty good this time.


----------



## GnB Co.

Here is a siding job we currently on Garage & House
Before shots







In progress garage














I will post some more shot when we finished:clap:


----------



## Cole82

Here is my never ending job. They kept adding stuff and adding more stuff. Started out as window replacement. After that went to siding, then a roof now soffits. Now the porch will be rebuilt.

Current pics of the new soffit and facia.


----------



## Jason Whipple

Some pilaster bases we made for our NY project.

Sorry for the fuzzy pictures, working on that.

BTW, not one piece of trim was bought from another shop or store. All the moldings had to be custom made at our shop from rough cut,raw materials.

These exterior bases are made from Spanish Cedar.


----------



## Crock

Is that an attic space i'm looing at?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Ok got a few. I have done like 6 garage roofs here in the last month and half, none very glorious.


----------



## Jason Whipple

Crock said:


> Is that an attic space i'm looing at?


Yes, sort of.

We have about a 1200 sf area above a horse barn on site where we can set up a field shop and keep things dry.

These were made at our Manchester shop, but the pic is on location in NY


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Bathroom at same house, next is a porch, then roof on house and other garage. All ready started plans on the kitchen as well, with a possible addition next year.

I suck with my camera, the old lady has the same one and her pictures are awesome.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Few more:


----------



## Leo G

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I suck with my camera, the old lady has the same one and her pictures are awesome.


:whistling:whistling:whistling:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> :whistling:whistling:whistling:laughing:


At least I can admit it!!


----------



## Leo G

I don't need to.


----------



## Magnettica

The trick to taking better pictures is to take more of them. Take a picture of something 3, 4 times and decide at home which one is best.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Magnettica said:


> The trick to taking better pictures is to take more of them. Take a picture of something 3, 4 times and decide at home which one is best.


 
I might have to take some more.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Jason W said:


> Yes, sort of.
> 
> We have about a 1200 sf area above a *horse barn* on site where we can set up a field shop and keep things dry.
> 
> These were made at our Manchester shop, but the pic is on location in NY


Don't you mean a Stable?:whistling


----------



## Magnettica

I'm refinishing some old doors for a friend. I've never refinished doors before and to me they look about the same as they did before. I have to do 3 doors, the casing for the doors, and refinish 4 windows. I sanded the first with 100, then 150, and finally 220 grit sand paper with a palm sander. Any helpful advice/ tips are appreciated. 

Before










After


----------



## loneframer

One down, a hundred or so to go.:blink:


----------



## rbsremodeling

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Pink? Figures you'd be the one working on that,!!:laughing::laughing:


I knew I knew it :laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling

loneframer said:


> Who doesn't like some pink?


I think its fabulousssssshsssss


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

loneframer said:


> Who doesn't like some pink?


It depends on the stink.:shifty:


----------



## genecarp

Just finished this large kitchen, the island was a beast, 1000lbs

http://


----------



## genecarp

http://


----------



## genecarp

http://


----------



## genecarp

Couple of vanities, same job.

http://


----------



## Leo G

Made the parts for this yesterday and put it together today. I have a thread that is more detailed for the assy of this door. Weird size - 33"W x 72 3/8"T x 1 1/2"th


----------



## SLSTech

Sweet work Leo & Gene :thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling

Leo G said:


> Made the parts for this yesterday and put it together today. I have a thread that is more detailed for the assy of this door. Weird size - 33"W x 72 3/8"T x 1 1/2"th



Home depot sales those 149.00 a pop


----------



## Leo G

I found it at WalMart for $39.97, just a few modifications and - boom - door


----------



## rbsremodeling

Leo G said:


> I found it at WalMart for $39.97, just a few modifications and - boom - door



I knew the truth would finally come out :laughing:


----------



## KTK

Cypress Framed Porch, SRST, FL
Tails are cut with a Porter Gable Hand Bandsaw


----------



## Tom Struble

beutiy ktk:thumbsup:


----------



## twestgard

This thread is a great idea. I really enjoy seeing the variety of projects and I'll be posting my own shortly.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

genecarp said:


> http://




Stunning!!!! Absolutely Beautiful!!!


Question:::::: BOSCH Washers??? Or Miele?


----------



## genecarp

MALCO.New.York said:


> Stunning!!!! Absolutely Beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> Question:::::: BOSCH Washers??? Or Miele?


Thankyou Mark, Bosch i do believe. G


----------



## MALCO.New.York

genecarp said:


> Thankyou Mark, Bosch i do believe. G




Someday Gene, I beg of you to allow me to watch this Mastery in Motion!!!


----------



## twestgard

These post holes are for an interpretive sign. The project is a nonprofit's native plants rain garden on a college campus.


----------



## Magnettica

rbsremodeling said:


> I knew the truth would finally come out :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## genecarp

Jason W said:


> here's some Balustrades and rails we're working on right now. The frames will be primed before they get installed. I just slipped a few together so you could see the (near) finished product.


 
Nice J:thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling

WarriorWithWood said:


> What? No tie-backs?


There are two of them in there look really hard and weep holes


----------



## WarriorWithWood

rbsremodeling said:


> There are two of them in there look really hard and weep holes


I did, and now again. I saw the weep holes. Unless you're talking about the side walls, I don't see em'. Did you use a mesh?:confused1:


----------



## rbsremodeling

h


WarriorWithWood said:


> I did, and now again. I saw the weep holes. Unless you're talking about the side walls, I don't see em'. Did you use a mesh?:confused1:


4x6 timber lock into the wall and ran back and attached to the 4x6 laying 2 feet in the back rebared into the earth. I thought the 4x6 was visible in the pic. I just realized the deadmen are not visible. I swear they are in there


----------



## WarriorWithWood

rbsremodeling said:


> h
> 
> 4x6 timber lock into the wall and ran back and attached to the 4x6 laying 2 feet in the back rebared into the earth. I thought the 4x6 was visible in the pic. I just realized the deadmen are not visible. I swear they are in there


Cool, so I'm not going blind.:clap:


----------



## Gus Dering

rbsremodeling said:


> h
> 
> 4x6 timber lock into the wall and ran back and attached to the 4x6 laying 2 feet in the back rebared into the earth. I thought the 4x6 was visible in the pic. I just realized the deadmen are not visible. I swear they are in there



Normally you can see the end grain of the dead men in the face of the wall. 

I know I can't see for shiit but where are they? Did the get notched into the back face so even a good eye couldn't see them?

Rory, invest in a 10" saw if you are going to do more of this kind of work. It will go faster and there won't be that double cut look to deal with.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Gus Dering said:


> Normally you can see the end grain of the dead men in the face of the wall.
> 
> I know I can't see for shiit but where are they? Did the get notched into the back face so even a good eye couldn't see them?
> 
> Rory, invest in a 10" saw if you are going to do more of this kind of work. It will go faster and there won't be that double cut look to deal with.


 
I think the wall looked like it was in the Ghetto and Rory used Ghetto tools and ghetto methods to construct it. Looks like it was always there. Did you leave a spot for the crack drop-off?


----------



## Gus Dering

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think the wall looked like it was in the Ghetto and Rory used Ghetto tools and ghetto methods to construct it. Looks like it was always there. Did you leave a spot for the crack drop-off?


I like Rory and I was trying to spare his feelings.

The ghetto thing is a bit over the top Warner

That being said, it was not a very skilled carpenter that built that wall. But if the customer is happy and Rory made his Vodka money, then who the heck are we to judge anyway.

Oh yeah thats what we do here.:jester:


----------



## Leo G

WOW, that was a slap in the face. :detective:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Did you see the shed and the grill?

I have been to DC, only places that were nice were around capitol hill.

There were too many guys that tried to sell me foakley's and folex's from the inside of thier trench coats. Creeped me out.


----------



## davitk

Hammer, cats paw, board stretcher.

Now we can remove the 'no fat chicks' sign :laughing:


----------



## StreamlineGT

Nice stuff here. I'll post some up in a few.


----------



## rbsremodeling

Gus Dering said:


> Normally you can see the end grain of the dead men in the face of the wall.
> 
> I know I can't see for shiit but where are they? Did the get notched into the back face so even a good eye couldn't see them?
> 
> Rory, invest in a 10" saw if you are going to do more of this kind of work. It will go faster and there won't be that double cut look to deal with.


They are butted up to the timber and screwed in with a simpson timber screw. I don't like seeing the timber in the wall. I thought I had a picture with them. then we lay them on the back timber and run a rebar through it front and back into the ground. *Trust me you won't hurt my feelings* that is the first time I touched a saw in 5 years and I made the cuts with a* ryobi skill saw.*

The truth never hurts Gus.


----------



## rbsremodeling

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think the wall looked like it was in the Ghetto and Rory used Ghetto tools and ghetto methods to construct it. Looks like it was always there. Did you leave a spot for the crack drop-off?


Definitely not my finest work.:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

rbsremodeling said:


> Definitely not my finest work.:laughing:


 
Hey man, been there done that, finished some this week.

I am too embarassed to show you guys the garage I fixed up. It should have been tore down, it is for an investor I do some work for. I got paid stupid money for what I did to that termit...uh crab infested POS.

Definatley not one for the scrap book.

I did give out 3 other proposals to people that walked over to talk to me while I was working.


----------



## rbsremodeling

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Hey man, been there done that, finished some this week.
> 
> I am too embarassed to show you guys the garage I fixed up. It should have been tore down, it is for an investor I do some work for. I got paid stupid money for what I did to that termit...uh crab infested POS.
> 
> Definatley not one for the scrap book.
> 
> I did give out 3 other proposals to people that walked over to talk to me while I was working.



I will post pictures of anything and everything. Someone like Gus gives me a suggestions or shows me something I missed I will make a note of it. I am glad to pick up new tips. I haven't touch my tools in years so I am getting back in the swing and to top it off we did not use a chop saw.

I was doing some work in Bmore and the job came from a property owner we work for. I bought a saw in home depot and went to work while I was up there

It was a last minute gig while I was up in Baltimore. The wall is rock solid even if it is not pretty.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

rbsremodeling said:


> Someone like Gus gives me a suggestions or shows me something I missed I will make a note of it.


Alrighty then.:whistling


----------



## RCPainting

Just sprayed these with lacquer, this building is pretty neat. I love the wood!


----------



## rbsremodeling

WarriorWithWood said:


> Alrighty then.:whistling


Someone feeling overlooked:laughing::thumbsup::thumbup:. Gus gave me more grief than you did


----------



## StreamlineGT

New house I am working on.

Basic layouts I drew up.



















PIA lighting layout. The best I could do.










Progress so far.


----------



## Mellison

Sweet. I know most of the "real craftsmen" won't appreciate a smooth-looking electrical installation but I sure as hell can. I say real craftsmen because some carpenters don't consider electricians as real craftsmen. 

Not only do I appreciate it, But as a G.C. I would make it a point to walk the customer over and show him/her the quality of work they were getting.

Very nice work indeed,
Mike


----------



## rbsremodeling




----------



## rbsremodeling




----------



## Gus Dering

rbsremodeling said:


> There was a thread posted awhile back that alot of guys did not think that electrical work was considered a craft per say, Just a trade.


I guess that explains the hard feelings then.

I wish I was there for that meeting. I would have been on the sparky's side. A true electrician that cares what his work looks like is no different than a true carpenter in those regards.

Sorry for jumping in with such heavy feet.:notworthy


----------



## StreamlineGT

Geez, I didn't realize my work would be he basis of such controversy...lol.


----------



## StreamlineGT

rbsremodeling said:


> View attachment 20529


That fridge needs a filler panel...:whistling


----------



## rbsremodeling

StreamlineGT said:


> That fridge needs a filler panel...:whistling


Not any more the area is filled with shot glasses:laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering

Seeings how we are critiquing your handy work this week end. 

Why does that top panel have the grain running horizontal?

Is that where you keep the vodka?


----------



## rbsremodeling

Gus Dering said:


> Seeings how we are critiquing your handy work this week end.
> 
> Why does that top panel have the grain running horizontal?
> 
> Is that where you keep the vodka?


Which picture Gus? The fridge door panel?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

rbsremodeling said:


> Not any more the area is filled with shot glasses:laughing:


I would have displayed hand blown glass 'art' pieces but, thats just me.

Yeah I think he is talking about the top panel on the freezer door.


----------



## rbsremodeling




----------



## rbsremodeling




----------



## rbsremodeling

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I would have displayed hand blown glass 'art' pieces but, thats just me.
> 
> Yeah I think he is talking about the top panel on the freezer door.


Home depot expo. Took them 4 attempts to get the fridge door panels. never got them exactly right. HO paid 16K for those cabinets go figure


----------



## Leo G

Gus Dering said:


> Seeings how we are critiquing your handy work this week end.
> 
> Why does that top panel have the grain running horizontal?
> 
> Is that where you keep the vodka?


Because he only installed them, he didn't build them.:whistling


----------



## StreamlineGT

Recent Modular Service.



















Figures the cable guy had to mess everything up.


----------



## StreamlineGT

Temp Service for a Town Playscape Renovation Project.


----------



## StreamlineGT

Streamline Headquarters...lol


----------



## rbsremodeling

Stair case and wainscotting refurbish


----------



## StreamlineGT

Latest Landscape Lighting Job at Streamline headquarters.

Added trough and one LV xformer, with space for 2 future xformers.


----------



## StreamlineGT

Picture WAR!!!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Damn dude, you house is wired to the hilt, very nice, high five!


----------



## Gus Dering

you boys having fun today?

Streamline, Around here we can't leave romex exposed above a panel like you can.

I have framed a bunch of these chases for the crafty sparkys on my jobs in the past. 

Two 2x4's on edge with some on the flat that the wires get stapled to. Then it all gets rocked.









Is this unusual for the rest of you guys?


----------



## rbsremodeling

Gus Dering said:


> you boys having fun today?
> 
> Streamline, Around here we can't leave romex exposed above a panel like you can.
> 
> I have framed a bunch of these chases for the crafty sparkys on my jobs in the past.
> 
> Two 2x4's on edge with some on the flat that the wires get stapled to. Then it all gets rocked.
> 
> View attachment 20546
> 
> 
> Is this unusual for the rest of you guys?


If the basement or room the panel is in happens to be unfinished you can leave the wires exposed. If not we box it in like you showed


----------



## Dan_Watson

Usually surface mounted like streamline's, but I do see an occasional recessed.


----------



## Gus Dering

rbsremodeling said:


> If the basement or room the panel is in happens to be unfinished you can leave the wires exposed. If not we box it in like you showed


What kind of saw do you use for something like that, Rory?

Which way do you run the grain of the drywall?

:laughing::jester::laughing:arty:


----------



## rbsremodeling

Gus Dering said:


> What kind of saw do you use for something like that, Rory?
> 
> Which way do you run the grain of the drywall?
> 
> :laughing::jester::laughing:arty:


We use a grinder to cut the studs. the drywall is turned backwards so we can write our names and numbers on it. In case the house catches fire and they have time to call us.:laughing:


----------



## neolitic

Gus Dering said:


> ....... The tags you left on are not too nice either.
> What I say?:laughing:


He had to leave 'em on
for the inspector! :laughing:

Ever have the painter cover
(or remove) the UL tags on
commercial doors?


----------



## Magnettica

rbsremodeling said:


> There was a thread posted awhile back that alot of guys did not think that electrical work was considered a craft per say, Just a trade.


Thanks for covering my backside. 

Great looking work Streamline. 

Maybe one day when the state decides to send me my license number I can quit sitting around all day and go back to work.


----------



## RoyalTech

neolitic said:


> He had to leave 'em on
> for the inspector! :laughing:
> 
> Ever have the painter cover
> (or remove) the UL tags on
> commercial doors?


the door guys had fire doors shipped from the manu without the UL tags on em. manu had to come out and put the tags on themselves, otherwise it would violate the UL listing.


----------



## dkillianjr

Very nice work streamline:thumbup: Is there a trick or tool you use to get all your wires bent the same to the breakers and bars?


Dave


----------



## StreamlineGT

dkillianjr said:


> Very nice work streamline:thumbup: Is there a trick or tool you use to get all your wires bent the same to the breakers and bars?
> 
> 
> Dave


That is just practice, no tricks. Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## stp57

I like the old cabinets better. I hate that mod stuff.
Steve



lawndart said:


> Kitchen Remodel Started on Monday, The last picture was taken today without granite, tile, and paint.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


----------



## ruskent

1/4 of the way done with the wall.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Finally got a couple of walls 100% completed.:thumbsup:

I was also able to give my Makita a thorough test, it's doing well.


----------



## coveinspiration

*Current Project*

Here a shot I took today from a bathroom reno I'm going to wrap up tomorrow

Cove Inspirations Renovation and Design Service
Vancouver, BC
604 723 2405


----------



## SLSTech

coveinspiration said:


> Here a shot I took today from a bathroom reno I'm going to wrap up tomorrow


Your own place? I don't know many HO's that allow or like people working on Sundays.

Next - seeing you went through all the Ceramic threads this leads to one big question --- What's the backing and how did you waterproof this? Oh, ok, one more - pre packaged niche & waterproofing used?


----------



## stp57

Very nice. And it all started with what looked like a big splat of concrete. Keep up the photos.
Steve



ruskent said:


> 1/4 of the way done with the wall.


----------



## stp57

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have never owned a battery powered saw or recip. saw.
> 
> Nice looking door Leo.


The first thing that you will notice on a cordless saw is that the blade is on the left side & the second thing that you will notice is that they don't have enough kick to put the wood pieces in your eye (good thing). Perfect saws for quick cuts indoors with little mess (or noise). Once you get used to them, the corded saw will collect dust. My DeWalt 18V lithium goes for hours.
Steve


----------



## Deadhead Derek

These are some Masonic Warden's Pillars I made for a Lodge in Cali.


----------



## Leo G

They look great. Carving on top or CNC. Any special meaning to the brass onlays on the bases?


----------



## Resta

Cast and install.


----------



## Resta

Sorry it's not current project.


----------



## strathd

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter

RESTA... YOU THA MAN!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :thumbsup: When you get a chance, would you mind posting a thread on the moulding process? I have seen stuff like that and always wondered how exactly it is done. I have seen threads where (in auto forums) they have taken motor/transmission mounts and made molds and used thermal plastics to make solid mounts.. was kinda like what you describe. Really cool chit!


----------



## coveinspiration

SLSTech said:


> Your own place? I don't know many HO's that allow or like people working on Sundays.
> 
> Next - seeing you went through all the Ceramic threads this leads to one big question --- What's the backing and how did you waterproof this? Oh, ok, one more - pre packaged niche & waterproofing used?


I was doing the work for my fiances friend which is why I was in there on Sunday. I used cement board and Kerdi, as well as several coats of sealer.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Resta said:


> When I work on large peaces it's no time for photos and hands are dirty.


I know exactly what you mean. There's a very large collection of photos I never took because I was too busy actually doing the work. :laughing:

Totally fascinating how you do that, though I'm sure it gets a bit boring once you've learned how. I don't think I'd ever try that on my own without having someone like you teach me first.

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Resta,
That looks great!:notworthy Can you post a thread on the process? I would love to learn how that is done.:thumbup:


----------



## Resta

WarriorWithWood said:


> Resta,
> That looks great!:notworthy Can you post a thread on the process? I would love to learn how that is done.:thumbup:


I'll think about that and try to collect more photos in future. 
And I can't take all credits on me, all the time is two of us on a par with experience.


----------



## Mike Crose

So i stumbled across this forum, and then this thread. Before i knew it, i'd sat here and read through all 84 pages. Definitely some impressive work here guys. Somewhere in the middle i decided i needed to sign up. I'll have to check out some more soon.

-Michael


----------



## Leo G

If you set your preferences to 50 posts per page you would have only had to read 34 pages.


It would have gone much quicker :laughing:


----------



## neolitic

Since I'll never get to actually
_finish_ it, Ill just post instead. :laughing:
It's nothing special except for
how long it has been drawn out.

It started out to be a new tub
and an Azek re-skin of this...










Then I found this.....










After the re-frame burned the budget,
it turned into plain jane cedar.....




















HO decided to sub the kitchen
part on his own.
While waiting on the concrete tops 
to finish the doors and stain the deck, 
he came up with this idea for the doors....
(He has a metal fabricating business)










That is another thread, but he's 
gonna get his cousin to do the doors
and stain the deck, before he puts in 
the tubular face mount rail that he 
planned for the 14" part of the deck.


----------



## rbsremodeling

*porch rehab*


----------



## rbsremodeling

*Small addition*


----------



## Jason Whipple

neolitic said:


> Since I'll never get to actually
> _finish_ it, Ill just post instead. :laughing:
> It's nothing special except for
> how long it has been drawn out.
> 
> It started out to be a new tub
> and an Azek re-skin of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I found this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the re-frame burned the budget,
> it turned into plain jane cedar.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HO decided to sub the kitchen
> part on his own.
> While waiting on the concrete tops
> to finish the doors and stain the deck,
> he came up with this idea for the doors....
> (He has a metal fabricating business)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is another thread, but he's
> gonna get his cousin to do the doors
> and stain the deck, before he puts in
> the tubular face mount rail that he
> planned for the 14" part of the deck.


Nothin' wrong with cedar. Nice to see you post some of your work:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Crose

Leo G said:


> If you set your preferences to 50 posts per page you would have only had to read 34 pages.
> 
> 
> It would have gone much quicker :laughing:


dont see that option under Display Modes or Edit Pref's...where do you find it at ?


----------



## Leo G

Under 'edit options'


----------



## Mike Crose

yep, im blind...thanks


----------



## rbsremodeling

Nothing like pouring concrete when its 96 degrees outside


----------



## mmike032

rbsremodeling said:


> Nothing like pouring concrete when its 96 degrees outside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20976


is that you?:whistling


----------



## rbsremodeling

mmike032 said:


> is that you?:whistling


No I am behind the camera


----------



## Mike(VA)

A band board/post repair to a post and beam house. Damage is from water intrusion due to a deck that was lagged in but never flashed. There is a slider on either side of a 4x4 post, sitting on a 2x10 band on a 4x6 sill.


----------



## Mike(VA)

This is how we supported the beams which are 4x12's, so we could replace bad wood.


----------



## Mike(VA)

Repairs in progress.


----------



## Mike(VA)

Completed work including an Ipe deck almost done.


----------



## Mike(VA)

Another deck picture. Curved cedar rails, Deckorators balusters.


----------



## Mike(VA)

And the view while we are working.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

NICE WORK Mike!


----------



## Mike(VA)

One more for you steel aficionados. This is a portal frame with a moment welded connection to the steel 4x6 posts. Was used to frame most of a 21 ft opening for an addition and was needed for wind bracing and also to support two large tiled bathrooms above.


----------



## rbsremodeling

Very Nice work Mike That deck is sweet. View aint to bad either


----------



## Tom Struble

beauty Mike:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike(VA)

Thanks, 3W, Tom, and Rory, what you see is only part of the deck. It is a wrap around. Here's the other side. Unfortunately, the HO didn't want to pay for hidden fasteners. :sad:


----------



## Mike(VA)

Nothing to do today and I'm in the mood. Here's a 3-stop elevator we put in a house.


----------



## Mike(VA)

3 more pics of the elevator construction.


----------



## Mike(VA)

And last 2.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I want an elevator, or at least one of those chair things that goes up and down the stairs by itself.


----------



## Mike(VA)

The chair thingies are for old people. Elevators are for rich people. Always work for rich, old people. :thumbup:


----------



## adwilk

*New Projects Completed*

My pictures were removed, sorry about that. I usually only post photos with our watermark on them, some people like to steal them. I guess thats not allowed here. Again, I apologize.


----------



## ruskent

Some more progress shots..


----------



## oldfrt

New kitchen and family room


----------



## oldfrt

FEW MORE SHOTS


We had to bwork around 4 kids and full rooms of furniture once the adjoining wall was opened,at the last minute possible.

That slowed progress to a snails pace!


----------



## CookeCarpentry

Poolhouse/storage shed we finished today.


----------



## Jason Whipple

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The city walk and the approach to the steps will just be a broom and saw cut finish.


They need to match the approach. That a big fancy chunk of concrete there, it needs to look the same as the walk way that comes to it. (IMHO)


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Hope they dont keep anything too pricey in there, pop those hinge pins.


----------



## CookeCarpentry

Bay Window with metal roof finished early this week.


----------



## CookeCarpentry

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Hope they dont keep anything too pricey in there, pop those hinge pins.


That and they don't lock it...ever.

Only house the pool pump and filter, and a few other pool related items (rafts, chairs, etc, etc.)


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Jason W said:


> They need to match the approach. That a big fancy chunk of concrete there, it needs to look the same as the walk way that comes to it. (IMHO)


I agree but, I also think if the approach was done the same as the steps, it would look bad where it met the broomed city walk.

I tried to have the approach flare out to the steps, all sorts of stuff.

I am still kind of amazed I got them to do all the railings, box beam trim, steps, approach and city walk at the same time:laughing:.


----------



## nEighter

cj those cabs are awesome! NICE finish on them!! What brand of lacquer and glaze did/do you use?


----------



## Jason Whipple

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I agree but, I also think if the approach was done the same as the steps, it would look bad where it met the broomed city walk.
> 
> I tried to have the approach flare out to the steps, all sorts of stuff.
> 
> I am still kind of amazed I got them to do all the railings, box beam trim, steps, approach and city walk at the same time:laughing:.


You know your clients best. Nice work NTL:thumbsup:


----------



## genecarp

Nice jobs guys------------keepthem coming


----------



## neolitic

ModernStyle said:


> oh hell there is more then one Warner ?





WarnerConstInc. said:


> He's just like me, only 8 1/2 years younger!!!





ModernStyle said:


> so he is what ... 9 ?


:laughing::lol::clap:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Jason W said:


> You know your clients best. Nice work NTL:thumbsup:


 
I guess I never asked if I could have stamped city walks. If so, I'll rip out that good concrete in front of my house and do it in a cobble or barn plank pattern.


----------



## Jason Whipple

I don't think I would want the city walks that way, just the walk leading to the steps. If it's gotta look funky somewhere, put it out by the street.


----------



## swade

Ive been a lurker for seems like forever, finally decided to have something to say. 


Last years fall job:


----------



## ChrWright

That's one sweet Taco Smell... :thumbsup:

Nice work.


----------



## cjmyers

nEighter said:


> cj those cabs are awesome! NICE finish on them!! What brand of lacquer and glaze did/do you use?


 
Thanks nEighter. It is all chemcraft laquer products. 2 coats white laquer undercoater, 2 coats satin chemcraft white lawquer tinted a little, glazed with oil and then 2 coats of chemcraft satin clear waterwhite. I realy like chemcraft products.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Finished shots, HO have to do some landscaping and painting but, i'm off to the bank.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

one more:


----------



## SLSTech

Deck reskin project with Correct Deck CX - called it a day when it 90 (glad I am not back in Az :laughing

Hopefully the rain holds off & I can get this finished next week


----------



## shanekw1

SLSTech said:


> Deck reskin project with Correct Deck CX - called it a day when it 90 (glad I am not back in Az :laughing
> 
> Hopefully the rain holds off & I can get this finished next week


Looks good.

Is that deck shared between two trailers? 

Or what exactly is goin on there?


----------



## SLSTech

1 Double Wide trailer & then a double Mother in-law cabin I finished off last May (they wanted the exterior to match the trailer - specs & pics are here http://www.sls-construction.com/Photobook.htm towards the bottom)

Got to love this - are you sure you don't want to go with a composite material, due to less maintenance, no staining, blah, blah, blah --- oh no PT will be fine --- one year later...


----------



## shanekw1

SLSTech said:


> 1 Double Wide trailer & then a double Mother in-law cabin I finished off last May (they wanted the exterior to match the trailer - specs & pics are here http://www.sls-construction.com/Photobook.htm towards the bottom)


Nice one. 

I hate it when people ask me to build something and make it look like a trailer:blink:. But, if it's what they want, it's what they get.



> Got to love this - are you sure you don't want to go with a composite material, due to less maintenance, no staining, blah, blah, blah --- oh no PT will be fine --- one year later...


Heh.


----------



## Resta

That is another work to match existing ceiling.


----------



## Resta

Not finishes jet. I need to put meander.


----------



## Tom Struble

breath takingly beutiful Resta:clap:


----------



## Tom Struble

on a lower note
ill be replacing this door and adding an aluminum awning
im covering the existing trim with miratec overlapping the siding to form a ''j'' channel
ill slide the miratec into the drip cap bend that interlocks with the aluminum drip underneath


----------



## Resta

Remember this? Two weeks ago HO was delighted. Today she doesn't like medallion - it's to big. We have to rip it off. :shutup:


----------



## ruskent

I thought this was a cool pic...


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Resta said:


> That is another work to match existing ceiling.


Resta,
Man, you do gorgeous work!:notworthy How's that "how to" coming?


----------



## Tinstaafl

Resta said:


> Remember this? Two weeks ago HO was delighted. Today she doesn't like medallion - it's to big. We have to rip it off. :shutup:


Aargh!! I feel your pain. 3-4 years ago, we built a sunroom with 4 skylights. HO was delighted all through the framing stages. After the roof was dried in, she demanded larger skylights.


----------



## ChrWright

*Facade Rework.*

Getting rid of two very poorly done bay windows:

BEFORE:









CHANGES IN PROGRESS AS OF TODAY:



















We've been working on this house for 5 years. The interiors have been completely renovated (in 4 phases). We retrimmed and resided the gables about 2 years ago. 

The alcoves will get double outswing French doors with IPE decks. The second floor sliders will be replaced with casements. 

The new structure is sided in MDO and paneled in Smart Trim and cove mold.

Roof gets standing seam copper.


----------



## Tom Struble

beauty Chris great idea:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrWright

tomstruble said:


> beauty Chris great idea:thumbsup:


Can't take credit for the design...This house is Matt Harris (www.MWHarris.net), from top to bottom--including the architecture, interiors and landscaping. 

It started as the worst house in the neighborhood--every finish was the worst "builder grade" crap you can imagine. It's now probably the best on the street. I joke with them that they should take up a collection from their neighbors for improving the value of the neighborhood.


----------



## Jason Whipple

Resta said:


> Not finishes jet. I need to put meander.


What do you use to take your mold from?

Thats great looking work BTW:thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling

*New kitchen*

New kitchen crappy camera phone

























The faucet is the newest from Kholer 1500 bucks :blink:


----------



## Resta

Jason W said:


> What do you use to take your mold from?
> 
> Thats great looking work BTW:thumbsup:


On the site to take the replicas use EZ-spray silicone, for production PMC rubbers. Different hardness, depending on density and quantity. We use Smooth-on products.


----------



## stp57

I give that faucet about 6 months before the arm springs a leak.
Steve



rbsremodeling said:


> New kitchen crappy camera phone
> 
> View attachment 21376
> 
> 
> View attachment 21377
> 
> 
> View attachment 21378
> 
> 
> The faucet is the newest from Kholer 1500 bucks :blink:


----------



## stp57

Nice work Christopher. Can't wait to see it finished.
Steve



ChrWright said:


> *Facade Rework.*
> 
> Getting rid of two very poorly done bay windows:
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANGES IN PROGRESS AS OF TODAY:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've been working on this house for 5 years. The interiors have been completely renovated (in 4 phases). We retrimmed and resided the gables about 2 years ago.
> 
> The alcoves will get double outswing French doors with IPE decks. The second floor sliders will be replaced with casements.
> 
> The new structure is sided in MDO and paneled in Smart Trim and cove mold.
> 
> Roof gets standing seam copper.


----------



## ChrWright

The new Karbon... I'm surprised you got one... Kohler is notorious for not being able to deliver their latest and greatest... How long did you have to wait for it?

(It actually feels very solid in person... saw them at KBIS '08)


----------



## Jason Whipple

Resta said:


> On the site to take the replicas use EZ-spray silicone, for production PMC rubbers. Different hardness, depending on density and quantity. We use Smooth-on products.


Good stuff to know, I'd still rather hire you to do it right:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulie

Super deluxe, great job. 

I noticed the appliance garage in the corner, first time I installed one I didn't start by hanging it first. By the time I got to that corner I was screwed, too high so I had to take em' all back down and start over. I'll never forget that lesson. :laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling

ChrWright said:


> The new Karbon... I'm surprised you got one... Kohler is notorious for not being able to deliver their latest and greatest... How long did you have to wait for it?
> 
> (It actually feels very solid in person... saw them at KBIS '08)


3 days, fedex to me from some place far away.

My Ferguson plumbing rep works the magic every time.

It was not available anywhere, he got it from somewhere though. I actually like it, seemed solid to me too

It was just like the commercial they pick the faucet and designed the kitchen around it


----------



## Magnettica

First permit pulled.... first inspection passed.... 100% approval rating, baby!


----------



## dkillianjr

Looks good Mag, congrats!:thumbup:


Dave


----------



## Tom Struble

:thumbsup::thumbup:congratulations!


----------



## Magnettica

Thanks fellas. The rest of the service can be seen here: link


----------



## Tinstaafl

Magnettica said:


> First permit pulled.... first inspection passed.... 100% approval rating, baby!


Qool! ...but where's the pic of that first dollar earned? :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica

Tinstaafl said:


> Qool! ...but where's the pic of that first dollar earned? :laughing:


Didn't think to take a picture of that. It's been a pretty good day.

How bout you?


----------



## Tinstaafl

Magnettica said:


> How bout you?


My first dollar, or my day? I think I spent my first dollar on an ice cream cone about 15 minutes after I got it.

My day was good; finished a small job and left a happy HO. But yours has to be a couple of orders of magnitude better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica

Yeah not too bad. I also met with my CPA this morning so all those ducks are in a row too. Now all I need is the phone to start ringing and everything would be great. I have an ad in one of the local newspapers starting on Wednesday so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 

rock on!


----------



## Tom Struble

good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## RoyalTech

Magnettica said:


> First permit pulled.... first inspection passed.... 100% approval rating, baby!


nice... now go buy a label maker! :clap:


----------



## StreamlineGT

RoyalTech said:


> nice... now go buy a label maker! :clap:


Did the inspector do that? I would have killed him. Is that required in NJ?


----------



## Resta

Magnettica said:


> First permit pulled.... first inspection passed.... 100% approval rating, baby!


Good.:clap: Happy for you.


----------



## Magnettica

StreamlineGT said:


> Did the inspector do that? I would have killed him. Is that required in NJ?


The panels needed to be identified because there were three. I do need a label maker but there's a lot of things I need.


----------



## Splinter

Finished this up in the shop today... It's the final part of a very contemporary looking office set. I'm a fan of a more traditional look, but I'll build whatever they pay me to build...

(L-shaped desk, hutch, small roll-around printer cabinet, and this tall file cab/storage cabinet.)

This is the first time I got lazy and ordered prefinished drawer sides.. They sent me 1/2" BB ply prefinished, pre-grooved, and top edge banded. It splintered like crazy when I dovetailed it, and it just seems weak compared to the usual 5/8" solid maple drawers I make.


----------



## Leo G

I gave up on baltic birch for drawer parts. The price is right, but the quality sucks. Very splintery and I hate the footballs.

I have changed over to a Euro Maple plywood, I use 5/8". When you dovetail it sometimes the small rounded end of the dovetail delaminates, but it still makes for a strong good looking drawer.


----------



## stp57

[COLOR=Red said:


> Splinter[/COLOR];734184]Finished this up in the shop today... It's the final part of a very contemporary looking office set. I'm a fan of a more traditional look, but I'll build whatever they pay me to build...
> 
> (L-shaped desk, hutch, small roll-around printer cabinet, and this tall file cab/storage cabinet.)
> 
> This is the first time I got lazy and ordered prefinished drawer sides.. They sent me 1/2" BB ply prefinished, pre-grooved, and top edge banded. It splintered like crazy when I dovetailed it, and it just seems weak compared to the usual 5/8" solid maple drawers I make.


Maybe they were just honoring your namesake when they sent you something that "splintered".
Steve


----------



## FarView

Been helping my buddy side one side of his 150yr old house. Should finish today...finally.


----------



## JumboJack

Super small bath remod.Not a total gut job.The window had sat unfinished,no drywall on the upper 1/3 of the wall,for over 2 years.
Had the shower hot mopped today and am going to float the mortar for the pan tomorrow.I primed today after the pics.Tile on Monday.
It's small but I am grateful to be working.I am doing it alone except for the plumbing and hot mop...

..btw...It is really tough to get a picture of a room so small.:laughing:


----------



## Splinter

I had to assemble an outdoor playset earlier this week... I know, I know... It's not a glamorous project like some of you are currently working on, but it was for a special customer.... The customer wanted to help with assembly, which is another red flag, but I just couldnt say NO....


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
My 2 1/2 year old girl.... :clap:


----------



## JumboJack




----------



## Splinter

JJ- What type of cement do you use for your mudbeds? That looks more like masons mix than drypack....


----------



## rbsremodeling

JumboJack said:


>


Where is the kerdi? where is the red guard? did you read the tcn handbook? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## JumboJack

rbsremodeling said:


> Where is the kerdi? where is the red guard? did you read the tcn handbook? :laughing::laughing:


I have never seen a hot mop pan leak..Ever....
There is more than one was to skin a cat...


----------



## JumboJack

Splinter said:


> JJ- What type of cement do you use for your mudbeds? That looks more like masons mix than drypack....


Spec-mix mortar...It's not drypack.The hot mop guy did a drypack preslope under his hot mop.


----------



## S Winklepleck

I was going to post a couple pics of a window job I just finished, but apparently I have to make 15 or more posts first :blink: Guess I better get posting!


----------



## JumboJack

S Winklepleck said:


> I was going to post a couple pics of a window job I just finished, but apparently I have to make 15 or more posts first :blink: Guess I better get posting!


Dude,your sig is hilarious!:laughing:


----------



## S Winklepleck

The story behind it is in my introduction post 

Thanks for giving me an excuse to make my 15th post, now I can post my job pics from last week :laughing:


----------



## S Winklepleck

This is a window job I was working on this past week. 13 replacements and a 6' patio door, all Milgard Classic nail on units. Exterior trim was 1x4 with a furring board behind it, made cutting the siding for our 2x4 trim SUPER easy :thumbup:










For some reason, this was the only window that the HO wanted a window sill on. The rest just got picture framed. I wish they had put sills on them all, it dresses them up a lot more. HOs will be HOs :shutup:









-Steve


----------



## S Winklepleck

I didn't think to take pics of it while I was there.... It was Saturday afterall, so I was trying to get done and get out, but I also did the crown throughout most of the place and replaced all of the door casings with the same 3" Riviera casing a couple weeks ago.... You can see some of the crown in the second pic. Yes, it's upside down. The HO had tried his hand at crown himself in his entry way and put it upside down. He didn't want it redone, but instead for us to match to what he had done


----------



## Resta

Crown looks miserably.:no:


----------



## Leo G

Resta said:


> Crown looks miserably.:no:


Is it upside down?:shutup:


----------



## strathd

Yes he stated that. HO started the crown wrong and wanted him to finish it wrong to match.


----------



## Leo G

I see. So two wrongs _*do*_ make a right.:blink:


----------



## stp57

I've never coped for upside down crown (I hope I never have to, either)? Does it make a difference?
Steve


----------



## S Winklepleck

Gotta give them what they want, right? If I had sold the job, I would have tried to convince the HO to let me redo his part too, but unfortunately, this is not an in-house project. We get the jobs from Hubbard Windows (the small distributor we sub for) who in turn gets them from a realtor who doesn't know his stuff too well. It's money, so we can't really complain too much given the economy these days. I'm just glad to be busy


----------



## S Winklepleck

I don't bother to cope paint grade crown. the money doesn't justify it. I can't really see it making a difference though...:blink:


----------



## Resta

Don't take photograph of crown like this. If you want to show a window - just shoot a window. For somebody is matter in with way to make a $$.


----------



## S Winklepleck

scuse me for not cropping :blink:

This pic was never meant to go on a marketing page or anything, I just snapped a quick pic for something to post here...

Are you just bothered by the crown being upside down, or does something else about it look bad?


----------



## Resta

Blanket is not flat


----------



## S Winklepleck

Heh.. it's covering the home theater component cabinet below the window, it's not decor, don't worry


----------



## stp57

???????????????:blink:
Steve




Resta said:


> Blanket is not flat


----------



## ProWallGuy

Last Monday/Tuesday nights, a Dick's sporting Goods store in Portland, OR.
Design work by Adidas, product printed by Mozaic Ltd.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Last Friday night, a North Face storefront located in the Goergetown section of Washington DC. Product printed by Imagine Visual Services out of Seattle, Wash.

The wall before:









My partner Phil Reinhard of New Joisey pulling a panel through a Tapofix CB56:









Half done:


----------



## ProWallGuy

The finished product:


----------



## Leo G

As usual you work looks like a hack did it. Next time you should let me do it :w00t:

























Fantastic as usual.:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrWright

Nice work ProWall


----------



## Tom Struble

dat's some awesome stuff right there:blink::thumbup:


----------



## Double-A

ProWallGuy said:


> Last Monday/Tuesday nights, a Dick's sporting Goods store in Portland, OR.
> Design work by Adidas, product printed by Mozaic Ltd.


Pro, did you do the Dick's Sporting Goods in Hot Springs, AR? If you did, why the hell didn't you call me? If you didn't, why the hell didn't you do it?


----------



## mics_54

DUDE! that fitting room door looks so real!


----------



## JumboJack

Meah...It's just wallpaper how hard can it be?





















.
J/K..Looks great.I can't imagine how tricky that is to do.


----------



## rbsremodeling

That Picture looks soooo familiar Prowall what part of Georgetown is that?l:w00t:


----------



## SLSTech

Except for forgetting to order some fasteners for the stair railing which I will install next week - it's finally done (glad I only glued & nailed it originally)


----------



## stp57

Super nice!
Steve



SLSTech said:


> Except for forgetting to order some fasteners for the stair railing which I will install next week - it's finally done (glad I only glued & nailed it originally)


----------



## S Winklepleck

how do you attach your lattice? Looks like just to the posts, eh? What would you do if the front edge of the deck was a foot or more off the posts?

looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble

i gotta side this place


----------



## S Winklepleck

at least they already have MOSTLY new windows . They going to have you replace the ones that haven't been replaced yet while you're at it?

now that I look closer... did the window guys use Tyvek as flashing? I see the one window with the siding missing above it.... If so, I hope that was very recent!


----------



## shanekw1

tomstruble said:


> i gotta side this place


WHEEE!

That looks like a fun one.:shutup:


----------



## S Winklepleck

Also, what kind of siding are you doing on it? Ship-lap would look a gajillion times better than T111 :thumbsup: I hope they're not going cheapo on you


----------



## nEighter

Tom tell em to freakin paint the damn thing and not stain it  next time.


----------



## S Winklepleck

screw that! thompson's wood sealer! :no:


----------



## OGStilts

*Faux Finish Library*

I've been playing with my new camera and took a couple of pictures of a little project we just finished up so I thought this might be a good time for a first post to this thread. 

Project consisted of faux finishing an existing library panels, cabinets, and shelves. Rebuilt the fireplace mantle and replaced the existing surround stone (yes I know the surround doesn't meet code but that was what was existing and H.O. didn't want a stone mantle). Refinished the wood floors. Nothing big here except the faux painting which I was very happy with. I wish I had "Before" pictures but stupid me. These panels were all an ugly off white before and our goal was to make it look like a slightly distressed wood.


----------



## S Winklepleck

that's neat lookin :thumbsup: Was it all just white before?

Too bad it's not real wood, when I first saw it before I read your text i though "Wow, that's classy" 

Still classy, but a tease too :laughing:


----------



## OGStilts

Yeah the whole room was an off white color. I would of loved to have built new but it was cheaper to faux paint it....and it still cost over $20k just for the paint.


----------



## Unscratch

*6000 sq. ft. Reflective Glass Restoration - NOT Replacement!*

It's not as simple as it looks! This stuff has the refelctive coating on the outside! It's not your dual pane low e with the low e in between the panes. It had heavy hard water water damage, iridescence, runoff, smog stains and was just un cleanable and not maintained well.
Any kind of acid would have ruined the reflective coating and turned it black or made it flake off altogether. There were sample of both from previous "glass restoration experts(!)" Anyway, it took 5 days longer than expected and had to be done from a JLG 4525 but we got 'er done! We're trying to figure out just how much it would have been to replace this expensive type of glass. Anyone have any feedback? Ever see this type of stuff before? Now that we figured it out, we want more! All the glass cleaning supply places say it can't be done but I'm thinking we just did it! Anyway, thats our latest project for the thread! We have more coming. Wait til you see this house in Bel Aire we have to remove metal flecks from some large windows! Note to self : Never cut metal close to any glass windows! It will embed itself in the glass!!

Rick Evans
Unscratch the Surface . com
888-986-7272


----------



## SLSTech

S Winklepleck said:


> how do you attach your lattice? Looks like just to the posts, eh? What would you do if the front edge of the deck was a foot or more off the posts?
> 
> looks nice :thumbsup:


Hopefully if they want lattice it is thought of originally - posts no more than 8' from each other, etc...

Generally the lattice is attached to the posts & some 2x's run lengthwise to give it some stability. If it was a cantilevered deck - I would probably still attach it to the posts, or you would have to basically build a wall out towards the edge of the deck. 

The bulk of my decks are freestanding & the posts run from the PBA all the way up to the railing for strength. I really have never liked building decks cantilevered unless you are using composite or a high end wood products from the get go. 

OGStilts, Rick - nice job
Tom - admit it, you love it & it will turn out great


----------



## Copper Nerd

*Copper Cuploa*

Hope to have something better by Friday.


----------



## Leo G

Unscratch said:


> It's not as simple as it looks! This stuff has the refelctive coating on the outside! It's not your dual pane low e with the low e in between the panes. It had heavy hard water water damage, iridescence, runoff, smog stains and was just un cleanable and not maintained well.
> Any kind of acid would have ruined the reflective coating and turned it black or made it flake off altogether. There were sample of both from previous "glass restoration experts(!)" Anyway, it took 5 days longer than expected and had to be done from a JLG 4525 but we got 'er done! We're trying to figure out just how much it would have been to replace this expensive type of glass. Anyone have any feedback? Ever see this type of stuff before? Now that we figured it out, we want more! All the glass cleaning supply places say it can't be done but I'm thinking we just did it! Anyway, thats our latest project for the thread! We have more coming. Wait til you see this house in Bel Aire we have to remove metal flecks from some large windows! Note to self : Never cut metal close to any glass windows! It will embed itself in the glass!!
> 
> Rick Evans
> Unscratch the Surface . com
> 888-986-7272



That looks like an impressive before and after shot. Great job.


----------



## S Winklepleck

Unscratch said:


> It's not as simple as it looks! This stuff has the refelctive coating on the outside! It's not your dual pane low e with the low e in between the panes. It had heavy hard water water damage, iridescence, runoff, smog stains and was just un cleanable and not maintained well.
> Any kind of acid would have ruined the reflective coating and turned it black or made it flake off altogether. There were sample of both from previous "glass restoration experts(!)" Anyway, it took 5 days longer than expected and had to be done from a JLG 4525 but we got 'er done! We're trying to figure out just how much it would have been to replace this expensive type of glass. Anyone have any feedback? Ever see this type of stuff before? Now that we figured it out, we want more! All the glass cleaning supply places say it can't be done but I'm thinking we just did it! Anyway, thats our latest project for the thread! We have more coming. Wait til you see this house in Bel Aire we have to remove metal flecks from some large windows! Note to self :* Never cut metal close to any glass windows! It will embed itself in the glass!!*


Same thing happens when people cut stucco, the wire lathe sparks come off hot enough to melt the glass and create pits in it. Not good


----------



## stp57

Wow! That is impressive!
Steve



Copper Nerd said:


> Hope to have something better by Friday.


----------



## slowforthecones

rbsremodeling said:


> Yep lots of them in DC they cost from 9-30K. That one was 15K I think. Lifetime warranty


nice rollup door... must be some good security but where is the side fence to deter/prevent intrusions?


----------



## adwilk




----------



## RoyalTech

whats embedded in the corners?


----------



## davitk

Next week's job should I be able to locate 1x3 v-joint or 1x6 twin v-joint cedar.

Has anyone seen an engineered product with this profile?


----------



## neolitic

davitk said:


> Next week's job should I be able to locate 1x3 v-joint or 1x6 twin v-joint cedar.
> 
> Has anyone seen an engineered product with this profile?


That's 1X4.
1X4 carsiding should be easy
to find.


----------



## davitk

You are right, 1x4 my bad. I thought car siding had a curve instead of a bevel?


----------



## neolitic

davitk said:


> You are right, 1x4 my bad. I thought car siding had a curve instead of a bevel?


"V"-ed, bead board is round on one side,
V on the back.
Don't remember the coverage with
1X8, but that might work too.
1X4 is @ 3.08" exposed....
Salesman said 3 1/8, idiot that I am
I didn't think twice.......
til I was about 2' from the end of the run.
Turns out 3.08 X 90,
and 3.125 X 90 makes you go back 
to the yard for 2 more sticks.


----------



## davitk

Thanks Neo. I believe one of these may be what I have to look for, rough sawn. Now I get to go back and measure the bevel :sad:


----------



## Magnettica

OGStilts said:


> I've been playing with my new camera and took a couple of pictures of a little project we just finished up so I thought this might be a good time for a first post to this thread.
> 
> Project consisted of faux finishing an existing library panels, cabinets, and shelves. Rebuilt the fireplace mantle and replaced the existing surround stone (yes I know the surround doesn't meet code but that was what was existing and H.O. didn't want a stone mantle). Refinished the wood floors. Nothing big here except the faux painting which I was very happy with. I wish I had "Before" pictures but stupid me. These panels were all an ugly off white before and our goal was to make it look like a slightly distressed wood.
> 
> View attachment 21741
> 
> 
> View attachment 21742
> 
> 
> View attachment 21743



That is very nice looking woodwork. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica

Copper Nerd said:


> Hope to have something better by Friday.


Awesome!!


----------



## Magnettica

This customer had some shady contractors do her addition. I didn't really get into it with her much, but there was some crappy looking work done at this house, including this service entrance cable used on the driveway side. That's a violation for most power companies and there's stuff on it in the NEC. It was upgraded and sleeved in Schedule 80 1 1/4" PVC to prevent physical damage to the cable. I was there originally to install a whole house fan but I screwed up the shutters by incorrectly marking the cutout so I'll leave those pictures out of this thread

Before...

The meter wasn't even attached to the house with screws or anything.










After...


----------



## Double-A

You seem to have another issue. That gas vent is WAAAYYY too close to your service panel. That Sch 80 you just installed is gonna look like melted wax in short order once that gas appliance is fired up.


----------



## neolitic

The whole deal looks wrong.
But the vent is in vinyl siding
to begin with, right?
It's gonna melt that 
before the schedule 80
?


----------



## DMDesigns

*Ok, This is what my jobs look like*

I use to be in the field, now I just push buttons all day...



Does that count? :whistling


----------



## skyhook

custom tile


----------



## Double-A

neolitic said:


> The whole deal looks wrong.
> But the vent is in vinyl siding
> to begin with, right?
> It's gonna melt that
> before the schedule 80
> ?


Well, I think the technical response is, "Well, Duh!"

But in laymen's terms I think the proper response would be, "How the fark did I miss that?:blink:"


----------



## Magnettica

Truthfully, I didn't know what the hell that thing was. I found out it's a vent for a gas-fired fireplace and it isn't working. How hot can that thing actually get and is it mounted in area where it shouldn't have been mounted? I mean, this is a driveway and it's low enough to where children could touch it. Does this really need to be relocated (the venting)?


----------



## Cole82

More in my album.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

*Another satisfied client....*

Did a kitchen reface. Changed over plywood doors with 50's hardware to raised panel Sapelle' doors with antique brass knobs and bin pulls.

Before:























































After:


----------



## Leo G




----------



## neolitic

Very pretty work. 

Good that she got rid of
those ugly curtians in the
before shot. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Now they just need to get rid of that ugly countertop and backsplash.


----------



## Leo G

Not gonna happen, they were on a budget. And _*she*_ likes the countertop and backsplash


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> Not gonna happen, they were on a budget. And _*she*_ likes the countertop and backsplash


 
Then they picked the wrong doors and drawers, those dont match at all.

They should have had you put these on instead:
*







*​


----------



## neolitic

Cole82 said:


> More in my album.:thumbsup:


I know it's real,
but it doesn't look real. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

I wish I could put something as fancy as that on my cabinets


----------



## neolitic

Leo G said:


> Not gonna happen, they were on a budget. And _*she*_ likes the countertop and backsplash


Would you mind saying
how much you pay for
a b/f of that sapele?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> I wish I could put something as fancy as that on my cabinets


 
At least that kind of door wouldnt make the counter and splash look so bad!!!

Sapalle is pretty. Wheat painted on tiles is not.


----------



## Leo G

I get it for around $4.50 b/f, planed to 15/16", with a straight line rip on one edge.


But for you, I'd give you a deal. 

$9.35 b/f :laughing:


----------



## neolitic

Leo G said:


> .......
> But for you, I'd give you a deal.
> 
> $9.35 b/f :laughing:


That would be already
turned into cabinets,
right? 
:laughing:


----------



## Deadhead Derek

I was trying to think of something you youngsters could relate the Victrola to.... hums like a Stutz with newly vulcanized tires... floats like a hydrogen dirigible... these just won't have the same impact on a landscaper who is under .. well, 90 years old...


----------



## neolitic

Deadhead Derek said:


> I was trying to think of something you youngsters could relate the Victrola to.... hums like a Stutz with newly vulcanized tires... floats like a hydrogen dirigible... these just won't have the same impact on a landscaper who is under .. well, 90 years old...


Looks like a real Duesey!


----------



## JumboJack

JumboJack said:


>


I never got to take picks when I was finished on this job.Just got home for their house warming party.It came out very nice.


----------



## ruskent

Got all my walls up and 1100 tons of stone compacted.


----------



## Leo G

JumboJack said:


> I never got to take picks when I was finished on this job.Just got home for their house warming party.It came out very nice.




Who the heck was in charge of picking out the pulls? The look good on the drawers but not on the doors - look oversized to me :shutup:


Otherwise the install looks like it came out well.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Nice work Rusk, that's coming out really nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## JumboJack

Leo G said:


> Who the heck was in charge of picking out the pulls? The look good on the drawers but not on the doors - look oversized to me :shutup:
> 
> 
> Otherwise the install looks like it came out well.:thumbsup:


LOL!.I told the customer the same thing.WAY too big IMO.I agree they look good on the drawers but not so good on the doors,especially the small ones....Funny thing is after these where finished he mother ordered new doors for her house just like these..And guess what pulls she choose?:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

I guess it runs in the family. No accounting for good taste. Just as long as the last check was issued in full, I am sure it will look fantastic from your house. :laughing:


----------



## strathd

JumboJack said:


> LOL!.I told the customer the same thing.WAY too big IMO.I agree they look good on the drawers but not so good on the doors,especially the small ones....Funny thing is after these where finished he mother ordered new doors for her house just like these..And guess what pulls she choose?:laughing:


 They remind me of The Jetsons. :laughing:


----------



## neolitic

JumboJack said:


> LOL!.I told the customer the same thing.WAY too big IMO.I agree they look good on the drawers but not so good on the doors,especially the small ones....Funny thing is after these where finished he mother ordered new doors for her house just like these..And guess what pulls she choose?:laughing:





Leo G said:


> I guess it runs in the family. No accounting for good taste. Just as long as the last check was issued in full, I am sure it will look fantastic from your house. :laughing:


I had one like that.
The old pulls were dinky
and the doors were all 
nicked up from finger nails.....
*not* the new ones! :laughing:
The biggest ones we could order. :thumbsup:


----------



## JumboJack

neolitic said:


> I had one like that.
> The old pulls were dinky
> and the doors were all
> nicked up from finger nails.....
> *not* the new ones! :laughing:
> The biggest ones we could order. :thumbsup:


These pulls where too big for any template I had..It was not fun installing them.


----------



## Leo G

I just make my own templates. Pc of plywood and a few holes drilled on the drill press makes for a great short term tmeplate.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> I just make my own templates. Pc of plywood and a few holes drilled on the drill press makes for a great short term tmeplate.


I always make a template for each job. Takes about 10 minutes and the customer has his/her pulls/knobs exactley where they want them.


----------



## Leo G

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I always make a template for each job. Takes about 10 minutes and the customer has his/her pulls/knobs exactly where they want them.


I find that they never know where they want them placed. They always ask where I would put them. I always respond on this door somewhere, then let out a laugh. I don't ever want to give a suggestion just because I don't need them coming back and telling my they my placement doesn't look good and they want it changed.

I also say right before I drill the first hole, "Are you sure, once I drill this one hole it is all over."

I find the most problematic placement is for drawers with two pulls. I know where I like them, but they always seem to think that placing them centered above the pair of doors below should look right. I always find that brings the handles to close together, but as always, that is just my opinion.arty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> I also say right before I drill the first hole, "Are you sure, once I drill this one hole it is all over."
> arty:


 
All over after the drill bit hits the wood.


----------



## Magnettica

Nice kitchen Jumbojack!

I especially like the fact that you kept soffit running over the kitchen sink. It's a nicer look in my opinion, plus it gives the pendant light over the sink a cleaner look. I'm sure the owners are very happy. 

Nice job.


----------



## Magnettica

ruskent said:


> Got all my walls up and 1100 tons of stone compacted.


That's gonna be a sweeeet house. You work up in Bergen County in the rich neighborhoods right? :thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica

Up!

I see an extra! That cable or phone data plate for the computer wasn't in the earlier pictures. Looks like someone had some snaking to do


----------



## nEighter

my own place, but alot work none the less. Top pic is what it used to look like. Bottom is where it stands after today. All the trim is done in Miratec and some vinyl brickmold and some vinyl siding "utility panels" that I incorporated into my master plan to give it a clean (sealed) look. 

EDIT: OH and some vinyl azek pieces the A/C disconnect and soon to be dryer vent mounts  No monies for new windows so went reused tired ole aluminums for now


----------



## S Winklepleck

Leo G said:


> *I find that they never know where they want them placed. They always ask where I would put them. * I always respond on this door somewhere, then let out a laugh. I don't ever want to give a suggestion just because I don't need them coming back and telling my they my placement doesn't look good and they want it changed.
> 
> I also say right before I drill the first hole, "Are you sure, once I drill this one hole it is all over."
> 
> I find the most problematic placement is for drawers with two pulls. I know where I like them, but they always seem to think that placing them centered above the pair of doors below should look right. I always find that brings the handles to close together, but as always, that is just my opinion.arty:


Then the ONE JOB you decide to put the pulls in "that typical position" where the bottom screw hole is even with the top of the bottom style, the customer FLIPS OUT! "OMG THAT LOOKS LIKE SH!T!!! WTF DID YOU DO TO MY HOUSE!? I'M CALLING A LAWYER!"


----------



## Leo G

I had a job that consisted of several vanities in a bathroom. The job got delayed because the husband was doing the work. The last thing that needed to be done was a whirlpool tub panel. But the tub surround hadn't been installed yet so there were no dimensions for me to get. It was the end of the day and the only thing left to do were the knobs on the cabinets. I had made the drilling templates as per their decision of where the knobs were to be place. I packed up and said when I come back to do the tub panel I would drill for the knobs. So....3 months later,  when the tub surround was ready I came in and put the tub in. And then I drilled the holes and installed the knobs. 

The lady of the house comes in an looks at them as asks me why I didn't ask them where to put them. Gee, did she forget the 1/2 hour of me placing knobs here and there for here. And the final decision they made which is why the templates were drilled so her husband could put the knobs on while they were working on the tub? Of course she did. Why should I expect her to remember something like that.

Either way, the husband remembered and "reminded" the wife of it. He was pleased with the placement and she was convinced she was pleased. I just irks me that most of the women I deal with can't finalize a decision because it will be "for the rest of there life" Just decide and lets get on with it. If you don't like it, you will get use to it. After all, you were the one who decided, not me.


----------



## Magnettica

Better watch your step walking out that back door! :lol:


----------



## JumboJack

Magnettica said:


> Nice kitchen Jumbojack!
> 
> I especially like the fact that you kept soffit running over the kitchen sink. It's a nicer look in my opinion, plus it gives the pendant light over the sink a cleaner look. I'm sure the owners are very happy.
> 
> Nice job.


Thanks Mag..The soffit was already there.Just cleaned it up a bit...
I think they are happy...They invited me to their house warming party...LOL


----------



## JumboJack

Magnettica said:


> Better watch your step walking out that back door! :lol:


True story..The architect that did work for the GC I used to work for died falling out a door just like in your picture.It was at his own house.The house was being remodeled and in the middle of the night he stepped out and....Sad story...


----------



## nEighter

Dang that sucks man  How far up was it? I have one more area to put the horizontal trim in, prime and paint this beast. 2 yrs of work will be done at that point :laughing:


----------



## JumboJack

nEighter said:


> Dang that sucks man  How far up was it? I have one more area to put the horizontal trim in, prime and paint this beast. 2 yrs of work will be done at that point :laughing:


It was a cabin up in the mountains,Big Bear CA.It was a second story door but it was on the side of a hill so it was a little higher than standard.He landed on concrete.


----------



## j_builder

We just finished this little 10' redwood framing/cedar roof project this weekend...so many cuts at the miter station. Only two grill work panels are the Chippendale pattern the other four panels are something that I just thought up (to be a little different).

Nice elderly lady that set in her patio chair for hours watching and talking to us...that's why it always takes longer.


----------



## JumboJack

j_builder said:


> We just finished this little 10' redwood framing/cedar roof project this weekend...so many cuts at the miter station. Only two grill work panels are the Chippendale pattern the other four panels are something that I just thought up (to be a little different).
> 
> Nice elderly lady that set in her patio chair for hours watching and talking to us...that's why it always takes longer.


Very nice.


----------



## SLSTech

Looks a lot better here than with the arches thread :thumbsup:

Nice design & balance & I lost count at about 400 cuts 

Ok, I admit it, I didn't even bother trying to count it - Just curious though, how long did that take you guys?


----------



## j_builder

Thanks for the compliments Jumbo:thumbsup:



SLSTech said:


> Looks a lot better here than with the arches thread :thumbsup: *It's been awhile since I've been here posting and I got all excited.:thumbup:*
> 
> Nice design & balance & I lost count at about 400 cuts :thumbsup:
> 
> Ok, I admit it, I didn't even bother trying to count it - Just curious though, how long did that take you guys?


Actually your not that far off of the cutting...lets just say over 1448 miter angles/bevels and butt cuts, you should have seen the saw dust at the end of the day:w00t:

The whole build went "bottleneck" as the saying here goes designing and modifying changes _par for the course..._to build another one in half the time now (seven-ten working days) I know now what the labor and materials are.


----------



## Magnettica

JumboJack said:


> True story..The architect that did work for the GC I used to work for died falling out a door just like in your picture.It was at his own house.The house was being remodeled and in the middle of the night he stepped out and....Sad story...


That sucks. This is neighters house I believe so he can do whatever he wants but I would expect a Carpenter/ GC to put some 2x4's across the door to prevent a tragedy. Framerman posted some pics once of a deck/ staircase that was every bit as dangerous as this set up. Be careful there neighter.


----------



## Magnettica

j_builder said:


> We just finished this little 10' redwood framing/cedar roof project this weekend...so many cuts at the miter station. Only two grill work panels are the Chippendale pattern the other four panels are something that I just thought up (to be a little different).
> 
> Nice elderly lady that set in her patio chair for hours watching and talking to us...that's why it always takes longer.



That Gazebo looks awesome. I was talking to a potential customer today that was "older" shall we say? She could talk and talk and talk. Older people like to talk and they all love to have company, and this lady was no different. She was pretty damn sexy too for a 70-year old. :notworthy


----------



## shanekw1

Magnettica said:


> She was pretty damn sexy too for a 70-year old. :notworthy


W.T.F.

















:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Magnettica said:


> She was pretty damn sexy too for a 70-year old. :notworthy


----------



## shanekw1

Small sidewalk and patio been going on for a while. Also did the carport slab, but no pics of it. Just cut the lines on the patio today.

Patio is getting stained 2 maybe 3 colours.



















Don't gimme no guff about the sidewalk line in this pic. After we were 1 m. short on concrete, (HO ordered it:shutup the HO broke out the beer, and this line was decided between the owner and the finisher, it _is_ centered between the carport posts, which they decided was better than centered on the patio.









Also going to be doing siding on the garage, as well as soffit for the carport.


----------



## nEighter

/\ that is awesome work man! I haven't dabbled in concrete so I don't know much about it, but THAT looks to be a nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## JumboJack

shanekw1 said:


> Small sidewalk and patio been going on for a while. Also did the carport slab, but no pics of it. Just cut the lines on the patio today.
> 
> Patio is getting stained 2 maybe 3 colours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't gimme no guff about the sidewalk line in this pic. After we were 1 m. short on concrete, (HO ordered it:shutup the HO broke out the beer, and this line was decided between the owner and the finisher, it _is_ centered between the carport posts, which they decided was better than centered on the patio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also going to be doing siding on the garage, as well as soffit for the carport.


Holy cow!What a nice back yard!


----------



## shanekw1

JumboJack said:


> Holy cow!What a nice back yard!


Yea, I really hate it when I have to go work there.


----------



## JumboJack

shanekw1 said:


> Yea, I really hate it when I have to go work there.


Is that a lake or river?


----------



## shanekw1

Kootenay River, it is dammed about 5 k downstream so kind of a lake.


----------



## Magnettica

> The Kootenay River (spelled Kootenai River for its American portions) is the uppermost major tributary of the Columbia River, flowing through British Columbia, Montana and Idaho. It is one of the few rivers in North America which begins in Canada, enters the United States and then reenters Canada.


That is indeed an awesome back yard.


----------



## TBFGhost

Just put the Finshed Cherry 1/2" ply up today, the trim for the ceiling, door and base are being stained and laquered this week along with the Cherry Reception desk to be install next week.


----------



## JumboJack

Done...Grout and tile sealer is still wet..Tomorrow is last day for any lose ends...
Not nearly as spectacular as some bathrooms on here but I was very happy to have some work.


----------



## nEighter

:thumbsup: JJ!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Was fitting the exact same shower valve as that one today Jumbo Jack. Nice clean install. :thumbsup: 

I guess i should post up some of the stuff i done the last few weeks.


----------



## shanekw1

Nice work JJ!


----------



## Leo G

The shutter job is coming along, got them in clamps.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman




----------



## stp57

Nice work JJ,
The grout is too wide on the upper half of the shower stall for my taste, but good, clean work.
Steve



JumboJack said:


> Done...Grout and tile sealer is still wet..Tomorrow is last day for any lose ends...
> Not nearly as spectacular as some bathrooms on here but I was very happy to have some work.


----------



## stp57

Alright, did you steal these photos from a magazine? Breathtaking work man!
Steve



BCConstruction said:


>


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

stp57 said:


> Alright, did you steal these photos from a magazine? Breathtaking work man!
> Steve


 
Cheers man :thumbsup:


----------



## skyhook

Hot mopped shower pan, travertine mosaic.


----------



## JumboJack

stp57 said:


> Nice work JJ,
> The grout is too wide on the upper half of the shower stall for my taste, but good, clean work.
> Steve


Thanks..Yeah I would have liked to have had the grout a little narrower.But the HO had the same tile in their other bathroom and said to make is the same.I don't like to use such big tile is such a small area but it was not my call.


----------



## nEighter

Magnettica said:


> That sucks. This is neighters house I believe so he can do whatever he wants but I would expect a Carpenter/ GC to put some 2x4's across the door to prevent a tragedy. Framerman posted some pics once of a deck/ staircase that was every bit as dangerous as this set up. Be careful there neighter.


joo got it man. I have the deadbolt and door lock locked :jester:



skyhook said:


> Hot mopped shower pan, travertine mosaic.


Is this the one you repaired? Or was that another thread? Thought I saw this same tub where they didn't build the tub area right and it went to hell in a handbasket...


----------



## user20594

*panderson2414*

Anderson Sandblasting Pics,


----------



## skyhook

skyhook said:


> Hot mopped shower pan, travertine mosaic.


 after sanded grout.


----------



## nEighter

panderson2414 said:


> Anderson Sandblasting Pics,


love big industrial stuff. I was able to paint/coat a couple big projects. What are these tanks? Fuel? We did a million gallon diesel fuel tank for a railroad about 5 yrs ago. Was pretty fun!


----------



## Leo G

Got the shutters white wood sanded and primed on both sides. Primer is sanded. First time using acrylic Fresh Start. Pretty good stuff. Dries in about an hour and sands nice. I thinned it 8% and sprayed it through my Husky pressure cup gun. Normally I use the Alkyd version. This has better coverage than the alkyd version. Nice to have the water cleanup.


----------



## MAS Appeal

Started this master bath remodel this week.


----------



## nEighter

Leo G said:


> Got the shutters white wood sanded and primed on both sides. Primer is sanded. First time using acrylic Fresh Start. Pretty good stuff. Dries in about an hour and sands nice. I thinned it 8% and sprayed it through my Husky pressure cup gun. Normally I use the Alkyd version. This has better coverage than the alkyd version. Nice to have the water cleanup.


looks good! What is this fresh start you speak of? Also waterbased is the way all paints are going.. so better get used to it now


----------



## Leo G

Benjiman Moore Fresh Start Acrylic Primer.


----------



## nEighter

AH! I never use BM so I didn't know  But in your other thread you said you were pleased :thumbsup:


----------



## Pennyroyal's

*Dollhouse garage completed!*

this was a fun one...Joe


----------



## nEighter

/\ love the roof!


----------



## neolitic

Pennyroyal's said:


> this was a fun one...Joe


Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrWright

Pennyroyal's said:


> this was a fun one...Joe


Cool project. :thumbsup:


----------



## CNCconstruction

*Job pic*

Before work starts









After we are complete









Adding 10 feet to the front of garage and matching the roof with the existing roof on the house and a new lifetime roof.


----------



## davitk

Replace some louvers and repaint three cupolas.

I've gotta stop hogging all the easy jobs. :biggrin:


----------



## Leo G

I finally got back down to a kitchen that I did earlier this year and got some pics of the completed area. The floor still needs to be painted.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Leo G said:


> I finally got back down to a kitchen that I did earlier this year and got some pics of the completed area. The floor still needs to be painted.


 
Nice kitchen Leo. Quick question about the instal. Is that a gas Hob and if so how close can you have the cabneits to the top of the gas hob in your state. From the pics they look way too close. Im not sure what code is here but in UK absolute minimum was 30" before cabneits could be flush with extractor hood on gas hobs. Even then we used to get issues with cabneits burning up. That cabneit in the pic looks about 14" high. 
This is the clearance we have to do gas hobs in UK.


----------



## Tom Struble

davitk kool project looks like a fun one:thumbup:


----------



## Leo G

Just followed the manuf instructions for distances. I just installed the cabinets. Had nothing to do with the cooktop or vent. I believe it is 30", but straight up.


----------



## JumboJack

When I can I like to have a hood that is wider than the cook top..Just for piece of mind.


----------



## ruskent

In the home stretch.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Leo G said:


> Just followed the manuf instructions for distances. I just installed the cabinets. Had nothing to do with the cooktop or vent. I believe it is 30", but straight up.


I have seen charred cabinets quite a few times when i use to intall new ovens and hobs. All the laws in UK changed and cabinets used to be able to be as close as 15" to the hob top but there were so many houses burning down. They then doubled the minimum distance. I do have the proper codes in my code book somewhere and was unsure what the laws were over here for that type of instal.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

JumboJack said:


> When I can I like to have a hood that is wider than the cook top..Just for piece of mind.


It is a good idea when ya can.


----------



## Leo G

The cabinet distance is about 18" from the cooktop. This is a bed and breakfast so the cooktop is used a lot. It has been about 1/2 a year since it was installed and no sign of any charing or paint problems. It is only oil based paint, so it would bubble up before the wood would char. The actual flame is about 6" in from the side of the cooktop and I believe that is what the side clearance needs to be.


----------



## Gus Dering

BCConstruction said:


> I have seen charred cabinets quite a few times when i use to intall new ovens and hobs. All the laws in UK changed and cabinets used to be able to be as close as 15" to the hob top but there were so many houses burning down. They then doubled the minimum distance. I do have the proper codes in my code book somewhere and was unsure what the laws were over here for that type of instal.





Leo G said:


> The cabinet distance is about 18" from the cooktop. This is a bed and breakfast so the cooktop is used a lot. It has been about 1/2 a year since it was installed and no sign of any charing or paint problems. It is only oil based paint, so it would bubble up before the wood would char. The actual flame is about 6" in from the side of the cooktop and I believe that is what the side clearance needs to be.


Leo has it right for the good ol US of A.

This is a pretty standard cutsheet for a pro range or cooktop. 
The no fly zone is 18" from the cook top as close as flush with the side. When you have a spice rack or similar cab coming down to the counter the general rule is to push it over 6".


----------



## Leo G

Gonna go shoot another one of my kitchens that I did 1 1/2 years ago. The client sent me photos but they were 640 x 480. And it was a point and shoot camera so not super sharp. Both of these kitchens are an 1 1/2 hrs from my house and only 25 minutes from the cottage in RI. So I had asked them about coming by earlier in the year and again while I was down here. Got the A OK to go shoot the second one just 1/2 hour ago. So I have some camera shooting to do tomorrow.


----------



## Gus Dering

Thats cool Leo.

The one here looks great by the way.
Look forward to seeing another.


----------



## Leo G

That was a low budget do over. All I did was make a bunch of doors, drawer fronts, 5 cabinets a few pull outs and installed them. The paint, tile and countertop were done by others. This was a sneak in kitchen. I really didn't have time to do it, but can't refuse the work. I actually got help from a woodworker friend of mine. He built the doors and drawer fronts and I did the cabinets - we both did the install and he did the countertop onsite. For a quicky, it came out well.


----------



## ChrWright

Out swing French doors finally showed up:


























2nd floor windows tomorrow... Standing seam copper roof next week.


----------



## Tom Struble

coming along nice Chris

did a small copper roof recently


----------



## essrmo

new to


----------



## ChrWright

tomstruble said:


> coming along nice Chris
> 
> did a small copper roof recently


Thanks Tom... That's one tiny copper roof you got there. Did you install that yourself? Where do you get your copper?

My roofer has a machine that makes the standing seem panels from roll copper.


----------



## JumboJack

essrmo said:


> new to


:confused1:


----------



## skyhook

Nice shower valve install.


----------



## ChrWright

skyhook said:


> Nice shower valve install.


Sweet cuts... Whose valve is that?


----------



## skyhook

ChrWright said:


> Sweet cuts... Whose valve is that?


Hans Grohe with integral stops.


----------



## Tom Struble

yea it is tiny:laughing:the copper is from allied
i bent the pans and flashing


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

skyhook said:


> Hans Grohe with integral stops.


lol how sads that. I looked and said hansgrohe and it was. They best valves on the market in my eye's. Aint cheap though.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

Before:









After:


----------



## skyhook

BCConstruction said:


> lol how sads that. I looked and said hansgrohe and it was. They best valves on the market in my eye's. Aint cheap though.


When you spread the cost over 100 years, it's a good value. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrWright

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


Nice upgrade. :thumbsup:


----------



## stp57

Wow! What a difference! What kind of wood is that?
Steve



AtlanticWBConst said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


----------



## finaltouchfloor

Finished this shower today


----------



## finaltouchfloor

Tobacco Road Teak 3/4" Glue-down & complete stair redo . I wish i took before pictures with the dirty carpet & white endcaps on the stairs.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Nice looking floor.

The hand scraped look does nothing for me. It looks nothing close to being hand scraped.


----------



## Gus Dering

Nice floor. Good work around the stairs.

Is there an echo in there?


----------



## nEighter

finaltouch.. that floor is teh secks! AWESOME!!


----------



## finaltouchfloor

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Nice looking floor.
> 
> The hand scraped look does nothing for me. It looks nothing close to being hand scraped.


Thanks , I think its a southern thing here, 70% of my installs are handscraped .

Does this pic more like real handscraped?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

That looks more like it.

All the new hand scraped floors look like those first pictures.

Maybe they should call them something else.


----------



## finaltouchfloor

*Tough Reducer Transition*

Yes Mam , We can make the dinette area round !


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

stp57 said:


> Wow! What a difference! What kind of wood is that?
> Steve


Mahogany. Pre-treated, with ends treated (sealed) after every cut.


----------



## stp57

Wow (again)! That's alot of moolah $.
Steve



AtlanticWBConst said:


> Mahogany. Pre-treated, with ends treated (sealed) after every cut.


----------



## Leo G

Heres a few pictures of another kitchen in Mystic that I did last year and finally got around to taking some pictures of.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Very nice, I like.


----------



## Leo G

I was taking photos there and I thought everything was going well. Good exposures, nice angles only a couple of objectionable shadows. But when I put them up on the big screen, I saw a lot of reflections off of the large chunk of granite. I lost a lot of shots because of that.


----------



## Gus Dering

That looks nice Leo.

I hear that a slave flash is the way to go. I know nothing though.

Hire a pro


----------



## oldfrt

I always appreciate the talents of those who do what I wish I had the patience for.

Nice work Leo.


----------



## Leo G

Gus Dering said:


> That looks nice Leo.
> 
> I hear that a slave flash is the way to go. I know nothing though.
> 
> Hire a pro


I have a slave flash, but I only have one. This would have required several, maybe 3 or 4. The best lighting would have been a tungsten source using reflective umbrellas. That way it would have been a soft source and very constant. I was trying to be as unobtrusive as possible. Get in and get out pretty quick. I try to keep my sessions to 1/2 hour or less. I am slowly building up my photo equipment.

I did one attempt with the off camera flash, well a few, but this was the worst of the bunch. I was using bounce lighting most of the time, off the white ceiling. But this just light up a bright spot, worthless for pics. If I had a bunch and used diffusers it would have worked better. But the large surface area of the countertop combined with the high power flashes is still going to equal reflection.










Like I said, a soft tungsten light source would have been best.


----------



## Leo G

And 1/2 hour with my photo editor and now it looks like this.


----------



## oldfrt

Nice clean up Leo!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

oldfrt said:


> Nice clean up Leo!


 
Ya, you could have made mz's koi pond look like an oasis!!


----------



## finaltouchfloor

Did you install the floor? Those guy should have mixed the diffrent colors of the bamboo.

But the rest of the kitchen looks Awesome:clap:


----------



## Cole82

This started out as just pouring a pad for the hot tub to sit on. Then the added this structure. I have been calling a hot tub enclosure, don't really know another way to describe it.


----------



## nEighter

you should stain those rafters teak color.. would look great!


----------



## build4y

*Build4y.com*

Hi Guys,

I'm new to the website and can't really post images right now, 
but i will post some really soon,
Take care,

build4y.com


----------



## matthewcims

Deck I started Friday and mostly finished up today. Just have to get rid of trash/bolt posts etc etc. Hope you like it.


----------



## Warren

Call me a nitpicker, but I don't like the spindles that are against the posts. I always start with a space there.


----------



## nadonailer

Here's one I just finished, ultra modern, all green, 2 1/2 years start to finish, a labor of love!


http://web.me.com/pvanvleck/Site_2/Woodruff_Const..html


----------



## Rickle

*Total home renovation*

I'm only posting two shots wouldn't want to over load you.

awe man! I can't post links yet.

--Rick


----------



## ruskent

Got my railings up


----------



## Leo G

The job that never ends......Looks great so far.


----------



## ruskent

Leo G said:


> The job that never ends......Looks great so far.


its a big job bud. We are nearing completion.


----------



## Leo G

I had one of those. 8 months of 12+ hours a day in the shop. It was nice and it sucked all at the same time.


----------



## charlesmd

*Recent shower*

Just finished this, hope 

the pics come through


----------



## ChrWright

charlesmd said:


> Just finished this, hope
> 
> the pics come through


Looks like nice work. Would love to see some bigger pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## charlesmd

Id like to some larger pics but they wont go through over 200 pixels. Any advice??


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

charlesmd said:


> Id like to some larger pics but they wont go through over 200 pixels. Any advice??


Host them on photobucket or a photo hosting site then link to them here.


----------



## Magnettica

nadonailer said:


> Here's one I just finished, ultra modern, all green, 2 1/2 years start to finish, a labor of love!
> 
> 
> http://web.me.com/pvanvleck/Site_2/Woodruff_Const..html


830 Alameda. 

Is that Alameda, California? 

Spent a little time there in the Navy. 

I know, like you care.


----------



## nadonailer

Magnettica said:


> 830 Alameda.
> 
> Is that Alameda, California?
> 
> Spent a little time there in the Navy.
> 
> I know, like you care.


actually Coronado, CA. Maybe you were there as well?


----------



## charlesmd

*Latest job*

http://s747.photobucket.com/albums/xx111/7148c/


----------



## oldfrt

Very Nice Charles!


----------



## jtpro

charlesmd said:


> http://s747.photobucket.com/albums/xx111/7148c/


 Looks sharp!:thumbsup: Classy touch on the built in shelves!:clap:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Yeah looks good in bigger pics. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## genecarp

nadonailer said:


> Here's one I just finished, ultra modern, all green, 2 1/2 years start to finish, a labor of love!
> 
> 
> http://web.me.com/pvanvleck/Site_2/Woodruff_Const..html


 
REAL NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica

nadonailer said:


> actually Coronado, CA. Maybe you were there as well?


Nope, but I've been to San Diego, that's one hell of a nice city. 

Beautiful work by the way.


----------



## finaltouchfloor

*bathroom just finished*

We just finished this bathroom remodel . i wish i took pictures of the old 4" white rotten tile . We used subway tiles with black endcap with decorative white strips & black pencil trim. 
Removed old bulit-in vanity & install new free standing vanity and all new chrome plumbing.
It took 2 days , two guys & a good plumber.


----------



## finaltouchfloor

*Hardwood installation start*

This is the job we started today . This is the straight line we put down so we can wrap around 3 diffrent areas and meet up. 3 days , 5 guys , with trim work & furniture moving. 
We removed 800 sq ft old wood floors & 200 sq ft of tile the 1st day in 9 hrs. 2nd day laid 1000 sq , 400 sq ft left to go tomorrow , plus trim.


----------



## finaltouchfloor

charlesmd said:


> http://s747.photobucket.com/albums/xx111/7148c/


Somebody was playing tetris on meth


----------



## skyhook

charlesmd said:


> Just finished this, hope
> 
> the pics come through


What type of pan did you use ?


----------



## charlesmd

The shower was done with kerdi. The pan was done with 2x2 porcelain.
I wish I could take credit for the design but she(the homeowner) already had everything planned out before I had given her an estimate.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Done this for my bro in law a few weeks back. Just about to finish up with the odds and ends.


----------



## davitk

It took 20 minutes running the shower for the drip to start.

Who votes for more caulk? arty:


----------



## Leo G

Here is the shutter job that I have been working on. Made, primed and painted the shutters in my shop, delivered
them to their home and installed them. Brutal heat, 92 in full sun with high humidity.


Before:









After:


----------



## Tinstaafl

Leo G said:


> Here is the shutter job that I have been working on. Made, primed and painted the shutters in my shop, delivered
> them to their home and installed them. Brutal heat, 92 in full sun with high humidity.


Nice, Leo. :thumbsup:

I've been working in those conditions for nearly three weeks now, installing steel siding on a factory. I feel your pain.

Looks like you need to call Bass in with his grinder to cope a shutter for you. :laughing:


----------



## stp57

Got any photos of that concrete/ wood project yet?
Steve



BCConstruction said:


> Done this for my bro in law a few weeks back. Just about to finish up with the odds and ends.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

stp57 said:


> Got any photos of that concrete/ wood project yet?
> Steve


Think you may have quoted the wrong post Steve! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I got some pic of my current bathroom build. Only a couple though. Sorry about the bad quality. Still unfinished but getting there.


----------



## Leo G

Looks like a racing bathtub, where's the engine?

Cool


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Leo G said:


> Looks like a racing bathtub, where's the engine?
> 
> Cool


Customer wernt so keen on the Single side roll top before i fitted it. She couldnt be happeir now though. They are a strange looking tub as people dont see a lot of them over here but in the UK we used to fit so many. Might have to start calling them a raceing tub lol. They are very comfortable though.


----------



## nEighter

Magnettica said:


> Better watch your step walking out that back door! :lol:


UPDATE: my place.




































Working on the middle section today, will get all siding/trim replaced and it primed.


----------



## nEighter

front done, trim painted:


----------



## mics_54

Nice.... looks like a chocolate cake!
btw shouldn't your trade be "framing, drywall, tile THEN paint"?

JK! I built a large house on the lake a few years ago and they had me paint it brown with pink trim...it's known on the lake as the chocolate cake house. Are you going to replace the deck and stairs in back sub that out?


----------



## stp57

Anything else on this project Gene?

Sorry BCConstruction,
I asked you this same question thinking that this was your project.
Steve




genecarp said:


> This will be a dining room table, half black walnut, half concrete, the concrete will floww into the keys


----------



## nEighter

mics_54 said:


> Nice.... looks like a chocolate cake!
> btw shouldn't your trade be "framing, drywall, tile THEN paint"?
> 
> JK! I built a large house on the lake a few years ago and they had me paint it brown with pink trim...it's known on the lake as the chocolate cake house. Are you going to replace the deck and stairs in back sub that out?


HA! It is all good  Love turning anything around and making it look better. not enough hours in the day today...


----------



## genecarp

Kitchen counter----weights about 750lbs, this was the rig to get top off pour table, onto cart

http://


----------



## genecarp

installed

rescessed cutting boards

http://


----------



## genecarp

Cutting board on right side removes to access garbage can through top of counter.


http://


----------



## ChrWright

Yeah, usually browns in about 6 mos. Some folks want you to chemically treat the copper to get it green right away but I've always heard that's a bad idea and never looks quite right.


----------



## mics_54

This was my attempt at concrete counter top...I even made some forms and poured tiles for a backsplash.


----------



## shanekw1

Here is the patio after staining it.



















the view


----------



## shanekw1

Siding on the garage and carport gable at the same place, also did the soffit and fascia last winter.

Before









After



























House below him


----------



## genecarp

Nice stuff Boys, keep em coming. G


----------



## genecarp

shanekw1 said:


> Siding on the garage and carport gable at the same place, also did the soffit and fascia last winter.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House below him


Nice house below, that roof must hold plenty of snow in the winter:thumbsup:. G


----------



## shanekw1

genecarp said:


> Nice house below, that roof must hold plenty of snow in the winter:thumbsup:. G


Yea, the upper windows probably disappear.


----------



## neolitic

shanekw1 said:


> Siding on the garage and carport gable at the same place, also did the soffit and fascia last winter.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House below him


Nice. :thumbsup:
Good to see you're away from 
the trailers fora while.


----------



## shanekw1

neolitic said:


> Nice. :thumbsup:
> Good to see you're away from
> the trailers fora while.



The house is actually a double wide.:shutup:


----------



## Rickle

Total home restoration in seven weeks. To many pics to post so here's a link.

Latest job starts first.

http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Hands.On.Home.Improvement.864-228-2030/picture/gallery


----------



## Magnettica

60 watt keyless lighting that's it?!


----------



## shanekw1

Magnettica said:


> 60 watt keyless lighting that's it?!


There's another one hiding behind the post.

Plus the one on the house.


----------



## finaltouchfloor

*Before and After*

Cheap porcelain 6" tile with glass accent pieces.


----------



## davitk

Unlike some of you gents, I don't often get the opportunity to be creative.

Today I tore our basement fruit cellar shelves apart and built a bench for swmbo.

Brownie points! I will present the invoice tonight :w00t:


----------



## Magnettica

Matching medal halide wall-pack's would've worked better here too. They probably would last longer here too. The floodholder's are exposed to the elements and moisture could eventually work to short out the base of the holder. With the wall pack, moisture won't form as fast because it's protected by the glass shield that comes with the light.











By the way, what happened to stair railing?


----------



## genecarp

davitk said:


> Unlike some of you gents, I don't often get the opportunity to be creative.
> 
> Today I tore our basement fruit cellar shelves apart and built a bench for swmbo.
> 
> Brownie points! I will present the invoice tonight :w00t:


Nice job:thumbsup:, i like the tall back. G


----------



## shanekw1

Magnettica said:


> Matching medal halide wall-pack's would've worked better here too. They probably would last longer here too. The floodholder's are exposed to the elements and moisture could eventually work to short out the base of the holder. With the wall pack, moisture won't form as fast because it's protected by the glass shield that comes with the light.


I didn't build the place, just chucked the siding on it.




> By the way, what happened to stair railing?


Those are the 'temporary' stairs. Temporary meaning probably another few years.:laughing:


----------



## jtpro

shanekw1 said:


> Here is the patio after staining it.


Looking good Shane!:thumbsup:

Is it for lawn furniture and sunning or what?


----------



## Tom Struble

Chris this is a cabinet that i built 
the copper i chemicaly treated and its not as stable as a natural patina
Revere has a prepatinated copper that i belive is more stable


----------



## skyhook

floating walls and bench for tile. Scratch and brown.


----------



## Paulie

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Ummm, Gene, accidental crotch shot?
> 
> What were the screws for?


:laughing: I didn't want to mention it. Than I was thinking Gene might not look like I pictured him/her. :w00t:

Just kiddin' Gene.

www.phbconstruction.com


----------



## ChrWright

Gene,

When you're pouring up to another material like that, do you have to account for any expansion/contraction of the concrete as it dries? How do you make sure they stay level to each other?


----------



## genecarp

BCConstruction said:


> Gencarp did you have to add any type of bar or reinforcement from the timber into the concrete to make sure it dont snap or crack at the joint? Looks dam heavy


 
The concrete has wire in it, the sub base for the table top is 3/4'' birch ply, this creates a base for both materials. G


----------



## genecarp

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Ummm, Gene, accidental crotch shot?
> 
> What were the screws for?


 
Hope u like my hips:laughing:, The screws anchor the concrete to the plywood sub base. G


----------



## genecarp

paulie said:


> :laughing: I didn't want to mention it. Than I was thinking Gene might not look like I pictured him/her. :w00t:
> 
> Just kiddin' Gene.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## genecarp

ChrWright said:


> Gene,
> 
> When you're pouring up to another material like that, do you have to account for any expansion/contraction of the concrete as it dries? How do you make sure they stay level to each other?


Ancient chinese secret:laughing:, The real concern and cause of problems is always connected to water absorbtion. Concrete must dry slowly and evenly. Waterproof barriers must be installed between opposing materials, in this case i lined the wood with packing tape. AS far as level, screeds, patiance, and experiance. G


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

So there will be plywood under the whole thing?


----------



## ChrWright

Who on earth put the tags on this thread??? :blink:


----------



## genecarp

WarnerConstInc. said:


> So there will be plywood under the whole thing?


Yes, covered in plastic to prevent water absorbtion, it also provides a base for the table frame construction. G


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

genecarp said:


> The concrete has wire in it, the sub base for the table top is 3/4'' birch ply, this creates a base for both materials. G


 
Got ya. Couldnt work it out from the pics. Should be fine like that then.


----------



## genecarp

ChrWright said:


> Who on earth put the tags on this thread??? :blink:


 
What then hell is a tag?:blink:, Im going to sleep, night all.


----------



## dreamz




----------



## Point of Views

Gene,

The table that you are creating is unique - I've never seen this combination of Black Walnut with Concrete using dovetails. I'm sure it will be spectacular after you've had the chance to polish and seal.

I noticed some concern in one of the posts above about the small amount of concrete shinkage that will probably occur as the concrete ages, however I would be more concerned with wood movement due to our significant changes in humidity (summer to winter), and the effect of this constant cycling. Did you provide some flex between the tails and the concrete pins or do you think that locking the walnut and concrete to the plywood base will reduce the effect of humidity changes on the wood?

Perhaps you have seen such an arrangement before, in which case I shouldn't be so paranoid. Good luck with it, and if it works with no problem, you've created something new that I'd like to try it also.


----------



## genecarp

Point of Views said:


> Gene,
> 
> The table that you are creating is unique - I've never seen this combination of Black Walnut with Concrete using dovetails. I'm sure it will be spectacular after you've had the chance to polish and seal.
> 
> I noticed some concern in one of the posts above about the small amount of concrete shinkage that will probably occur as the concrete ages, however I would be more concerned with wood movement due to our significant changes in humidity (summer to winter), and the effect of this constant cycling. Did you provide some flex between the tails and the concrete pins or do you think that locking the walnut and concrete to the plywood base will reduce the effect of humidity changes on the wood?
> 
> Perhaps you have seen such an arrangement before, in which case I shouldn't be so paranoid. Good luck with it, and if it works with no problem, you've created something new that I'd like to try it also.


 
Movement is always a concern, whenever different materials are joined. All of the measures i have taken, as you mentioned, hopefully will compensate for the movement, the walnut has been Kiln dried, and the concrete is drying slowly, i will keep this forum informed of the tables future. G


----------



## Warren

Here is the fun job we started on labor day.
The third pic is the before pic, other two are "during"


----------



## Leo G

You erasing that house?


----------



## Warren

Leo G said:


> You erasing that house?


Only the top half. Replace about 12 floor joists, and everything above that.


----------



## oldfrt

Hey Warren,
Was any damage done to the first floor brick during the fire?
Kind of curious how they address that issue,as far as the integrity of it's stregnth.


----------



## Point of Views

Hi Gene,

You are on the cutting edge. 
I was thinking a little more about this possible problem - it would be a shame to have checks show up in the beautiful walnut tails. I hear you about kiln dried, but regardless, the walnut will absorb moisture from the atmosphere and correspondingly loose it during the dry winter months. There is no question that the walnut will shrink and grow as a result. You may be able to reduce this continuous dimensional change by coating all surfaces of the walnut with a water proof seal, such as epoxy. You could use West System epoxy (does not smell) which would prevent moisture entering the wood. If you don't like a shiny surface, steel wool or bronze wool it with extra fine wool.

Anyway, I hope I'm not making a problem when none exists.

Richard


----------



## Warren

oldfrt said:


> Hey Warren,
> Was any damage done to the first floor brick during the fire?
> Kind of curious how they address that issue,as far as the integrity of it's stregnth.



Nope. Even the brick at the gables was ok except the front gable which I think was damaged by the fire dept. We are building new wood gable walls which will be moved out flush to the brick, and then vinyl sided. This house was probably worth 70k before the fire. I can't believe they didn't just demo the whole thing. All exterior walls are 4 inch block with brick veneer, then 3/4 furring, with no insulation. Building dept is making contractor furr all exterior walls to achieve an r 13 value. Looks like the fire probably started in living room(wall heater?) and burned through about a dozen joists, then straight up and through the roof at the front gable. This is our first major fire job. Maybe our last, as this work sucks! I bid this job back in May when things were slow, but now we are acrambling around trying to man 4 jobs with 8-10 guys.


----------



## stp57

In your last photo, the skies looked a little scary. Did you have a bad storm that day?
Steve



Warren said:


> Here is the fun job we started on labor day.
> The third pic is the before pic, other two are "during"


----------



## Warren

stp57 said:


> In your last photo, the skies looked a little scary. Did you have a bad storm that day?
> Steve


We got rained on a couple times on Tuesday, but not enough to chase us away. Sucks trying to tarp this thing with that chimney in the way though. Not a huge deal if a little water trickles in, as the whole 1st floor is gutted to the framing anyway.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Recent job was at a synagogue in downtown StL. The 20+ yr old acoustical fabric was shot, and failing all over the place. We had to strip it all, vaccuum-sand the walls, and primed with Gardz. Then installed new fabric. It sucked big time trying to overlap and double-cut a thick, felt-like fabric over plaster walls. The plaster ate my razorblades, I used probably 20 blades per seam. My finger tip is raw.


----------



## ProWallGuy




----------



## ProWallGuy




----------



## MALCO.New.York

^^^^ Daaaaaaaammn!!!! You do some Excellent work PWG!!!!! ^^^^


----------



## Magnettica

Those are some nice walls!


----------



## ChrWright

Looks great Prowall... That the "silk" job?


----------



## ProWallGuy

ChrWright said:


> Looks great Prowall... That the "silk" job?


:laughing: Actually, it was, but in a different area. The silk was white and didn't show up on film at all. Here is a bit of it wrapped around a window.


----------



## shanekw1

The fun I had so far this week.


----------



## Tom Struble

very cool pwg:thumbup:

here's a siding job i just finished


----------



## Tom Struble

after


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Whole new house............One would think! 


Great job! Love the lighting!


----------



## oldfrt

Looks like my set up.
How long is that alum. plank?
I've been using the 32' and she's a b*tch to move around,but better than a third pole.

I'm not a real big fan of the verticle siding,but it seems to fit that style house.

How'd you trim those windows?
Looks like j from a distance.


----------



## Tom Struble

thanks for the nice words Mark:thumbsup:

thats a 12x32 it is kinda heavy but when you need it 
there's really no substitue

this is the second vertical job ive done in a row
real pita, up and down all day


----------



## genecarp

All the jobs on pg 109, :clap:NICE. G


----------



## finaltouchfloor

*Before & After*

This was a combo tile & fiberglass shower that was framed small to support small enclosure. We added an extra 9 inches to lengh .We used the leftover tile to a little character to the tub surround.

At the last minute they also had me also do the floors.


----------



## finaltouchfloor

A few more


----------



## stp57

Now THAT is some classy & innovative work!
Steve



finaltouchfloor said:


> A few more


----------



## stp57

You should make those guys get down in that hole & pick up those cigarette butts before they start a fire! :whistling
Steve



shanekw1 said:


> The fun I had so far this week.


----------



## WNYcarpenter

oldfrt said:


> Owner wanted it to extend over stairs and no posts so had to improvise.


Did you use PT rafters?...if so why

Edit: nice work!


----------



## jkfox624

Started here 










than after about 10 times more tear off then we could have imagined got to here...










notice the multiply siding choices, clapboards then shakes then vinyl, roof was 3 layers of asphalt then shakes. Thought the floor was alright oh god not a chance. The middle steep part thats gone here was double board when they added the 6 feet with the hip they made all that area underneath open kitchen then dropped a drywall cieling. they chopped the old gable wall off above the ceiling no header nothing. We took top off the gable and the floor dropped like 5 inches.  So when we got the floor opened we found hardwood over subfloor over 2x4 sleepers trying to shim the original bow, then subfloor then 2x6 joists spanning like 14 feet then 2x4 dropped cieling then drywall. 

It was a hoot trying to keep the kitchen ceiling from falling while we ran new 2x12 joists then tied the cieling back up.










Thank god got the bastard gable from our 8/12 into their 12/12 sided and the shingles on today. And yeah without fail its was out of square 6" on the diagonal.


----------



## WNYcarpenter

jkfox624 said:


> .


With the summer we've had here, you made out great the last few weeks!


----------



## jkfox624

Isnt it funny, we knew this job was gonna be a late august early sept start best case. Dealt with rain every week some weeks everyday all summer, didnt figure we stood a chance to tear a roof off and have a kitchen ceiling open for 2 weeks. But in 2 weeks all we had was some drizzle last friday.


----------



## oldfrt

Looks like quite the project kj,
Kind of makes you thing we should take core samples into side walls and ceilings to determine what's underneath.
Ain't remodeling great,lots of surprises,hardly ever enough compensation.


----------



## oldfrt

WNYcarpenter said:


> Did you use PT rafters?...if so why
> 
> Edit: nice work!


 I guess one of the pics just makes the rafters look green.
Just regular DF framing.


----------



## stp57

Great job!
Steve



oldfrt said:


> Owner wanted it to extend over stairs and no posts so had to improvise.


----------



## AmeliaP

....and the after pic.... (before was posted a few days ago - we didn't do the before stuff)


----------



## Schmidt & Co

Just finished this job. It was a fire job that the GC bought. Compleate gut and build-out. We did all painting, inside & out. It was a well run job by the GC with a lot of good work by all trades involved.


----------



## Schmidt & Co

Some more


----------



## Schmidt & Co

A few more...


----------



## Schmidt & Co

And lastly...


----------



## Resta

It's not finished yet, but general picture you can see.


----------



## Resta

Over door.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Thats some nice work.


----------



## user50444

Hey Gene,
Very creative + thoughful piece. A much appreciated sight. Would love to see finish, installed pic(s).


----------



## Magnettica

AmeliaP said:


> ....and the after pic.... (before was posted a few days ago - we didn't do the before stuff)


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica

Hey Resta, that plaster detail is awesome. 

Have you ever been to the Demolition Depot?

They have a bunch of old stuff there. I've never been there but the place looks way cool, and place to go to find old stuff.


----------



## Resta

Magnettica, yes and no. I work at another gallery in Little Italy, when they where on Houston street. That time yes. After their building collapse and Blum move in to Harlem - no.


----------



## Project_Pat

16' Block fireplace demo:sad:


----------



## shanekw1

The joy continues.:blink:



















At least I'm done working under the thing now.:thumbup:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Boy, filling them MUST have been a *****! Did you use a pumper truck?:laughing:


----------



## shanekw1

If a pumper truck looks like a wheelbarrow and a shovel, then yep I did.


----------



## milano

*New Images*



























http://www.milanogranite.com


----------



## Cole82

More progress!


----------



## FarView

100yr old house in NY...stripping the existing 3 layers of siding, repairing rotted soffits, etc, then installing some real nice double 4 over Tyvek. Wrapping the window trim and fascia with .19 alum. Gonna go over the 1 layer of 3 tab on the roof with 30yr architectural shingles, ridge vent, etc as well.

And yes- that "Leaning tower of Chimney" is coming down, as is that fire "escape". :laughing:


----------



## FarView

Couple more...


----------



## FarView

No fancy radial arm saws for me...:laughing:

I prefer to cut the siding right on the work bench when I am up in the air.

(TIP: turn the "paneling/vinyl siding" around backwards as it will STILL chip the siding if you do not)

And wear EAR PLUGS! I like the ones that you can hang around your neck (easy/quick access).

...and uh...also: don't force the guard up like you see in the pic. I did that just for the PICTURE....you know...so you can see the type of blade I was using better and stuff


----------



## FarView

Take THIS, UV RAYS!!


----------



## davitk

FarView said:


> ...and uh...also: don't force the guard up like you see in the pic. I did that just for the PICTURE....you know...so you can see the type of blade I was using better and stuff


I was going to say... that's what carpenter's pencils are for. Why risk damaging a perfectly good clamp. 

Nice work!


----------



## stp57

Is that a plywood blade? I bet that cuts down on the chips too. Nice wraps on the window ledges.
Steve



FarView said:


> No fancy radial arm saws for me...:laughing:
> 
> I prefer to cut the siding right on the work bench when I am up in the air.
> 
> (TIP: turn the "paneling/vinyl siding" around backwards as it will STILL chip the siding if you do not)
> 
> And wear EAR PLUGS! I like the ones that you can hang around your neck (easy/quick access).
> 
> ...and uh...also: don't force the guard up like you see in the pic. I did that just for the PICTURE....you know...so you can see the type of blade I was using better and stuff


----------



## giantfan

Here are a few pictures of a house we are currently building on the beach in NJ.


----------



## davitk

Rotted soffit. I would've sworn it was leaky built-in gutters causing the problems, but it turned out to be the dryer vent. 

Caulk? We don't need no stinkin' caulk!! The devil is in the details.


----------



## Magnettica

shanekw1 said:


> If a pumper truck looks like a wheelbarrow and a shovel, then yep I did.


LOL :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica

>


I thought fire escapes were meant to save lives.


----------



## shanekw1

Got the trusses up yesterday.

34 trusses at 50 lb each, got them up by myself in 4-5 hrs.

Shoulders are a wee bit sore today lol.


----------



## FarView

davitk said:


> I was going to say... that's what carpenter's pencils are for. Why risk damaging a perfectly good clamp.
> 
> Nice work!


Thanks guys-

Pencils won't fit in that saw. :laughing:

Steve- yeah, its a plywood/vinyl siding blade turned around backwards. I used to always use regular carbide tipped wood cutting blades turned backwards, but this seems to be a little smoother.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

Isn't it perdy? What a Perdy $40K Fence....


----------



## shanekw1

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Isn't it perdy? What a Perdy $40K Fence....


:blink:

I think I need to do more fencing.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

shanekw1 said:


> Got the trusses up yesterday.
> 
> 34 trusses at 50 lb each, got them up by myself in 4-5 hrs.
> 
> Shoulders are a wee bit sore today lol.



Is there any thing structural about this cap or is it purely going to be cosmetic/aesthetic?


----------



## shanekw1

MALCO.New.York said:


> Is there any thing structural about this cap or is it purely going to be cosmetic/aesthetic?


Mostly cosmetic i guess. Structural in that it will be holding the roofing up.

Why do you ask?


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Just wondering. Trailer and all.............

Doubted but thought maybe you were going to remove the cap of the trailer. To what point I know not!


----------



## FarView

Magnettica said:


> I thought fire escapes were meant to save lives.



I know...how ironic is THAT??

:laughing:

Anyway- I just made a Picasa album here:

http://picasaweb.google.com/DeVriesSigns/StevesHouse#


----------



## OGStilts

Here's a little wine cellar we just wrapped up yesterday. 

Project was a 3' x 5' closet turned into a wine cellar. We removed drywall, added new vapor barrier and insulation, installed a Vino Temp 2500 SSW split cooling system, installed custom designed cherry wine racking which is back-lit by some rope lighting, and an insulated glass door. 

This is by far the smallest wine cellar I have ever built but it turned out better than I expected and more importantly, my clients love it. :clap:


----------



## shanekw1

MALCO.New.York said:


> Just wondering. Trailer and all.............
> 
> Doubted but thought maybe you were going to remove the cap of the trailer. To what point I know not!


I gave her the option of removing the existing metal roofing, but she was concerned about damaging the new drywall on the ceiling.

Also didn't want to spend the extra $$$ to do so. Go figure.

The project has been engineered for me to get away with setting the trusses right on the structure as I am, hence the ungodly amount of work under the trailer.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

You Canadian's sure do spend a lot of $$$$ on your house trailers. 

Why?


----------



## shanekw1

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You Canadian's sure do spend a lot of $$$$ on your house trailers.
> 
> Why?


Beats me.:laughing:

She's old and happy where she is. 

Wants to be there till she dies, so I'm making it work for her.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

shanekw1 said:


> I gave her the option of removing the existing metal roofing, but she was concerned about damaging the new drywall on the ceiling.
> 
> Also didn't want to spend the extra $$$ to do so. Go figure.
> 
> The project has been engineered for me to get away with setting the trusses right on the structure as I am, hence the ungodly amount of work under the trailer.



Holy Tornado Magnet!!!!

Do you get them there????????????


If not....................................You probably will!!!!


----------



## shanekw1

If the wind gets to 50 km/hr I call it a hurricane.:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

shanekw1 said:


> If the wind gets to 50 km/hr I call it a hurricane.:laughing:



31 MPH is a Hurricane!!!

I guess that the Snow makes up for the wind!!!


----------



## shanekw1

MALCO.New.York said:


> 31 MPH is a Hurricane!!!


I think there was a gust one day this summer recorded at the airport at 70km/hr, exciting times.:laughing:



> I guess that the Snow makes up for the wind!!!


Don't say that... I've heard that word mentioned on the weather a couple times already!!


----------



## Tom Struble

i sided this house a few years ago

homeowner wanted to close in the porch so he could sit 
outside without the bugs eatin him up


----------



## Magnettica

OGStilts said:


> Here's a little wine cellar we just wrapped up yesterday.
> 
> Project was a 3' x 5' closet turned into a wine cellar. We removed drywall, added new vapor barrier and insulation, installed a Vino Temp 2500 SSW split cooling system, installed custom designed cherry wine racking which is back-lit by some rope lighting, and an insulated glass door.
> 
> This is by far the smallest wine cellar I have ever built but it turned out better than I expected and more importantly, my clients love it. :clap:



that's sharp.


----------



## Mellison

OGStilts said:


> Here's a little wine cellar we just wrapped up yesterday.
> 
> Project was a 3' x 5' closet turned into a wine cellar. We removed drywall, added new vapor barrier and insulation, installed a Vino Temp 2500 SSW split cooling system, installed custom designed cherry wine racking which is back-lit by some rope lighting, and an insulated glass door.
> 
> This is by far the smallest wine cellar I have ever built but it turned out better than I expected and more importantly, my clients love it. :clap:


Nice before pics.

Now let's fill that ***** up!!!!

Well Done.


----------



## Tinstaafl

tomstruble said:


> homeowner wanted to close in the porch so he could sit
> outside without the bugs eatin him up


Tom, very nice. :thumbsup:

How did you seal between the wood and the irregular stone?


----------



## FremontREO

*Clean picture job*

While you all was building nice pretty things I got to play with the sewer that was a transportation tube for the city friends!


----------



## Leo G

I picked cabinet maker because it is a pretty clean inside job.


----------



## Tom Struble

Tinstaafl said:


> Tom, very nice. :thumbsup:
> 
> How did you seal between the wood and the irregular stone?


thanks Tin 
i used clear quad,its going to get 1 more coat of stain
and the caulk actually holds the stain pretty well


----------



## tuffplay

*Pictures*

I will have to take a few this week. I am a little embarassed as my latest venture involves building commercial playgrounds, when the economy took a dive, its the only thing that kept my head above water.


----------



## dlcj

shanekw1 said:


> I gave her the option of removing the existing metal roofing, but she was concerned about damaging the new drywall on the ceiling.
> 
> Also didn't want to spend the extra $$$ to do so. Go figure.
> 
> The project has been engineered for me to get away with setting the trusses right on the structure as I am, hence the ungodly amount of work under the trailer.


Are you going to blow the new attic full of insulation? Probably can get r40 or so including the original.


----------



## dlcj

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You Canadian's sure do spend a lot of $$$$ on your house trailers.
> 
> Why?


You think thats bad. At least she hired a professional to do it right. I"ll start a thread on house trailer additions and show a few I get to see on my route down here in the land of trailers. Look for it tonight after I find a few.


----------



## shanekw1

dlcj said:


> Are you going to blow the new attic full of insulation? Probably can get r40 or so including the original.


She declined that option as well.

$$$


----------



## fairfaxgc

*Small Kitchen Remodel*

This one was finished last month but just made it out to get pictures this week.

The first is the before


----------



## Splinter

Put this together today... Grout on Monday...


----------



## Tom Struble

finishing up this siding job,still need gutters and some painting still to be done,thanks again to Greg Di for the recomendation:notworthy


----------



## Leo G

Splinter said:


> Put this together today... Grout on Monday...


Nice. I like it.


----------



## CookeCarpentry

Just got around to uploading pics from my camera.

This was just a new tile backsplash and new paint for an in-law kitchen.


----------



## Leo G

Looks nice, good colors and nice work. I am not sure about how you brought the tile out on the wall though. It looks off some how. I tries a few different scenerios, but they don't really do it for me either. Still looks good.


----------



## CookeCarpentry

Leo - thanks for the opinion. Ironically, your 2nd picture was what I proposed to the h/o.

Even mocked it up on the wall. They did not like it, said it seemed too busy and more cleaning.

Ultimately the decision lies in their hands, the same hands that write me a check! :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

That's right !!! This is what they wanted and this is what they get. The second picture was my first idea and the one that I leaned to the most. But you got paid, and they are happy. That is what counts.


----------



## CookeCarpentry

I always like to add something extra with backsplashes, I find it's easy and very cost friendly to turn out a custom, "WOW" backsplash, but I'll have to save that for another project.


----------



## trimchiree

I've never done any "bench" woodworkingbefore but been working on these nights and weekends to wrap up the master bath at my parents house

the cabinet guy just stopped showing up to work about a year ago.....i'm finding out why now, the drawer fronts in the inside corner had to be offset to clear the corner cabinet door(still will only open 3/4ths way once knob goes on) and the opening for the corner door was 1.25" too large for the door he had built


----------



## Leo G

Hand dovetails, now that's class. I take it you ain't making no money working there.


----------



## Tom Struble

wow a tinknocker who can do woodwork like that?:notworthy


----------



## stp57

Wow! Those drawers could sub for step ladders. 3/4" solid stock. Expensive full extension drawer guides too! Overkill, but made real well.
Steve



trimchiree said:


> I've never done any "bench" woodworkingbefore but been working on these nights and weekends to wrap up the master bath at my parents house
> 
> the cabinet guy just stopped showing up to work about a year ago.....i'm finding out why now, the drawer fronts in the inside corner had to be offset to clear the corner cabinet door(still will only open 3/4ths way once knob goes on) and the opening for the corner door was 1.25" too large for the door he had built


----------



## Leo G

Those are mid quality/price slides. I guess you must be using the ultra cheap 3/4 ext coated slides with the nylon wheel. Haven't used those in decades.


----------



## loneframer

Extreme lawnshed


----------



## Tom Struble

:thumbup:wow that looks wild


----------



## ChrWright

Wow... I didn't know they made Erector sets that big. 










:laughing:


----------



## loneframer

ChrWright said:


> Wow... I didn't know they made Erector sets that big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:


Yup, that's only the JR. set, here's the full kit.


----------



## GAFIXER

I AGREE, NICE LOOKING ROOF!!!:thumbsup: WHERE CAN WE GET THIS ROOF?


----------



## WNYcarpenter

Cool roof, cool project!


----------



## painting247

*Alligator skin texture*







[/attach][/attach]


----------



## genecarp

Lifetime Roof i am sure, reminds me a LITTLE of an old timberline. GMOD


----------



## genecarp

painting247 said:


> View attachment 24567
> [/attach][/attach]


 
FAR out, what is it? GMOD


----------



## Resta

Very nice boiled alligator skin. Can you do that texture on my boots?


----------



## Aaron111

*jobs and logos*



joasis said:


> Since probably every contractor has a digital camera, I think it would be interesting if we pick Friday, for instance, and everyone (even the plumbers) take a picture of what you are doing, or project, and post them on Saturday or Sunday. My camera is in my truck with 2 months worth of pictures on it....and I need to download and sort anyway.
> 
> So how about it? Let's all post a picture by this weekend of a project.


thanks for posting out here .... I always tak pics of my jobs before and after ....... especially on my tile and window jobs in Honolulu Hi


----------



## Magnettica

BEFORE










DURING 










AFTER


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

genecarp said:


> Lifetime Roof i am sure, reminds me a LITTLE of an old timberline. GMOD


 
They look good for a few years around here, then they start to look like the roof needs replaced. Looks good new, have not seen many that still look good after a few years.

Plus, they be dang expensive.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Magnettica said:


> BEFORE
> DURING
> AFTER


Mag, you gotta get a camera. :laughing:

Did you use invisible labels on all those wires, or just guess when it came time to hook 'em all back up?


----------



## GAFIXER

Kit expansion, before with benefits:blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Tinstaafl said:


> Mag, you gotta get a camera. :laughing:
> 
> Did you use invisible labels on all those wires, or just guess when it came time to hook 'em all back up?


Then what is he going to do with his iphone?:laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Then what is he going to do with his iphone?:laughing:


Mrmph! Family forum... :no:


----------



## fourseasonswa

Pabco's Paramount Advantage. I have done a couple of these now. One is 3 years old still looks brand new no problems at all. Stuff is crazy thick it weighs almost 500 lbs. a square I cut all my valleys with a skill saw because it so tuff. Would definetly put it on my house and I've dealt with a lot of different types of materials and this is one of my favorites.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

fourseasonswa said:


> Pabco's Paramount Advantage. I have done a couple of these now. One is 3 years old still looks brand new no problems at all. Stuff is crazy thick it weighs almost 500 lbs. a square I cut all my valleys with a skill saw because it so tuff. Would definetly put it on my house and I've dealt with a lot of different types of materials and this is one of my favorites.



http://www.pabcoroofing.com/products/paramount_advantage/signature_cut_shingles.html





Holy Heavy!!!

http://www.pabcoroofing.com/products/paramount_advantage/specifications.html


VERY LIMITED availability!!! All "West Coast" and BC!


----------



## fairfaxgc

*Entertainment Center*

This is a project from summer. Just made it out to get after pics today


----------



## fairfaxgc

*Screen Porch*

This was the main project at the house from above. I had arranged to meet the sun at the job site this morning but clouds only today ssooooo I'll have exterior pictures whent he weather is better


----------



## Leo G

fairfaxgc said:


> This is a project from summer. Just made it out to get after pics today


That came out nice. :thumbup: 

The only thing I might have done a bit different is to paint the boxed beam white when it entered the bookcase on the upper left. That way it would still like it was part of the cabinet isntead of the wall.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Leo G said:


> The only thing I might have done a bit different is to paint the boxed beam white when it entered the bookcase on the upper left. That way it would still like it was part of the cabinet isntead of the wall.


I think maybe to carry that off well, you'd also need to add a bit of trim at the dividing line between the two colors.

Regardless, MAJOR improvement in the look of the room! :thumbsup:

ETA: Just noticed the name of the job was Murphy. How did THAT go? :laughing:


----------



## genecarp

Leo G said:


> That came out nice. :thumbup:
> 
> The only thing I might have done a bit different is to paint the boxed beam white when it entered the bookcase on the upper left. That way it would still like it was part of the cabinet isntead of the wall.


 
The room came out nice, but the beam:no:, IMO, the move would have been to bring that line in the form of a soffet right across the front(top) of the new bookcase, maybe even continue it on the right wall, the tv might have had to drop a few inches, but the detail would have worked GMOD.

PS, those highhats big enough?


----------



## ProWallGuy

My latest job done in Philadelphia.

Another mural at a North Face store.




























Can anybody spot the TRUE sign of working in the city in the picture below? It's not what you think it is.


----------



## Leo G

Wow, look what I started.....sorry. :whistling


----------



## Resta

ProWallGuy said:


> Can anybody spot the TRUE sign of working in the city in the picture below? It's not what you think it is.



Dumpsters??


----------



## XanadooLTD

:clap:No parking!!!


----------



## XanadooLTD

besides homeless dude?


----------



## XanadooLTD

BTW the green looks good on you Leo.


----------



## BrianFox

is that city sport on walnut st.?


----------



## shanekw1

Is that dude having his own karaoke party? Looks like he's holding a mic.


Or pointing a gun at you.


----------



## CookeCarpentry

shanekw1 said:


> Is that dude having his own karaoke party? Looks like he's holding a mic.
> 
> 
> Or pointing a gun at you.


If it is Philly, then he is doing both....


----------



## Magnettica

Downtown Newark?


----------



## shanekw1

Here's this week's job.

Cut out some of the mini concrete wall, poured a slab, turned the concrete steps and landing into a one level mini-deck and built the ramp.

Gotta go tomorrow and put a curb on the ramp and finish cleaning it up.

Edit: it was actually a lot darker out, this new camera I got apparently takes some getting used to with its auto shutter speed and things.


----------



## genecarp

ProWallGuy said:


> My latest job done in Philadelphia.
> 
> Another mural at a North Face store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody spot the TRUE sign of working in the city in the picture below? It's not what you think it is.


 
, I am burnt, at first glance i thought, Pwg was wearing climbing gear doing a mural on the side of a mountain, good thing i stopped drinking:laughing:GMOD


----------



## ProWallGuy

BrianFox said:


> is that city sport on walnut st.?


Good eye! Its the new North Face store on Walnut.

This is what I was talking about:










City work requires a padlock on the crapper. If not, a family of 8 would move in over night.


----------



## Mellison

Must be a well heeled homeless.
I don't see many around here drinking 22 oz Heineken


----------



## GAFIXER

kit expansion after, still needs paint and couple tiles replaced. heavy knockdown texture still wet.


----------



## skyhook

60"x46" shower


----------



## BrianFox

ProWallGuy said:


> Good eye! Its the new North Face store on Walnut.
> 
> This is what I was talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City work requires a padlock on the crapper. If not, a family of 8 would move in over night.


Its not a mandate but widely used.
Especially downtown.
Looking forward to checking out that new store. Im in need of a new winter jacket and to check out your work.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

BrianFox said:


> Its not a mandate but widely used.
> Especially downtown.
> Looking forward to checking out that new store. Im in need of a new winter jacket and to check out your work.



Go to Las Vegas Lounge and see "Stacy". 

Tell her I Sent You. "Purple Mohawk Dog".


----------



## Splinter

The start of a Kerdi neo-angle shower...


----------



## fairfaxgc

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Leo G*  
_The only thing I might have done a bit different is to paint the boxed beam white when it entered the bookcase on the upper left. That way it would still like it was part of the cabinet isntead of the wall._

I think maybe to carry that off well, you'd also need to add a bit of trim at the dividing line between the two colors.

Regardless, MAJOR improvement in the look of the room! :thumbsup:

ETA: Just noticed the name of the job was Murphy. How did THAT go? :laughing: 



Murphy's Law! LMAO 

We debated trim and paint for the bulkhead but decided on this approach. Any small trim, I felt, would be a risk to break in the future and would not really "hide" the bulkhead. The HO like the look so all's well that ends well. 

Fortunately for me, our carpenters make me look good. I just push the mouse around my desk and make pretty lines.


----------



## Leo G

The whole vanity setup is made from Soft Maple. It is primed with a catalyzed primer finished with a 
pigmented Conversion Varnish and clear coated with a conversion varnish. Then the center pc was 
bedded in silicon caulk so water can't get underneath the woodwork. Not really too worried about water.


----------



## Gus Dering

Very nice Leo :thumbsup:

Good to see you have been busy.


----------



## fairfaxgc

Nice looking work Leo. The built in shelving gives a nice look.


----------



## Leo G

Gus Dering said:


> Very nice Leo :thumbsup:
> 
> Good to see you have been busy.


This job took longer than I hoped. Install went 1 day over too because of the floors and ceilings bding out of level by 3/4"

Busy, I'm swamped. Someone opened the flood gates on me. Even if I didn't have that 2 month period of thumb twiddling I would still be swamped right now.:thumbup:


----------



## shanekw1

Small mudroom addition


----------



## eagleandbaby

....


----------



## ProWallGuy

Installed some acoustical sound-deadening fabric at a new nightclub under construction in downtown StL. Stuff looked like corduroy made from felt, with a raw backing.


----------



## Leo G

Huh. Furry wallpaper. LOL


----------



## Tinstaafl

Leo G said:


> Huh. Furry wallpaper. LOL


Friend of mine bought a house some years back which had two rooms with carpeting on the walls. He had kittens. They loved those walls! :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica

Does that sound-proofing fabric have a brand name?


----------



## shanekw1

Making progress.


----------



## john5mt

Little project for a customer 

Cut a 100 year old church pew in half and made it into two benches


----------



## JumboJack

shanekw1 said:


> Making progress.


Is that an actual house without axles?:laughing:


----------



## CookeCarpentry

JumboJack said:


> Is that an actual house without axles?:laughing:


phase 2 is adding the axles...budgetary constraints, ya know...:w00t:


----------



## shanekw1

JumboJack said:


> Is that an actual house without axles?:laughing:





CookeCarpentry said:


> phase 2 is adding the axles...budgetary constraints, ya know...:w00t:


I drive an hour out of town, then up a steep, mountain dirt road to the house and it's _still_ a freakin' trailer:laughing:

It is on a full basement tho.


----------



## brooklynite

Here is a time lapse shot of my last project, entire project took about 21 days and a little over $30k including all appliances. This is only from one angle of one area. The place was 1000SF. This was an REO that was abandoned for 1.5 years and we pretty much redid the entire interior. The only thing left was drywall which we repaired through out the unit. Everything including floors, fixtures, cabinets, sinks, faucets, toilets, closet tracks, HVAC thermostat, hardware, even the smoke detectors were replaced. arty:


----------



## Brad Rod

*A current project*

To establish credibilty.

Brad


----------



## TBFGhost

BCConstruction said:


>


 
Is that MDF beadboard and an MDF Wainscot cap from Lowes? Sure looks like the stuff that went up in my folks home...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TBFGhost said:


> Is that MDF beadboard and an MDF Wainscot cap from Lowes? Sure looks like the stuff that went up in my folks home...


 
Sure is. Well spotted TBF. :thumbsup:


----------



## stp57

Watch it swell & then watch it grow mold.
Steve



BCConstruction said:


> Sure is. Well spotted TBF. :thumbsup:


----------



## coveinspiration

Here's a few bathrooms I just finished up. One more to go and I'm off to Hawaii. WOOHOO!

Colin
www.covefinishings.com


----------



## crovello

Winchester said:


> WOW that's a tall chimney!


It is a tall chimney but that picture makes it seem higher than it is. It is 30" above the tower roof but it sure looks taller from that angle.


----------



## WNYcarpenter

coveinspiration said:


> Here's a few bathrooms I just finished up. One more to go and I'm off to Hawaii. WOOHOO!
> Colin


I like the Dark sub-way tile! Nice work...

Have fun in Hawaii....


----------



## Monster

Concreate was hard but it looked good in the end


----------



## CSinc.

crovello said:


> We should start siding this week. Just a few more days to wrap up the trim on the deck.
> View attachment 26069


 i lookinig forward to seeing this one when your done cro.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ayerzee

monster, just curious but what's up with the 2 risers?


----------



## Chasing Dreams

Ayerzee said:


> monster, just curious but what's up with the 2 risers?


I'll second that question:confused1:


----------



## TBFGhost




----------



## baurecom

*Latest Job Pix*

Attached is a 50" plasma we installed with tv frame.


----------



## grob62




----------



## grob62

So I landed a carpentry gig. I sure am glad to be doing it.


----------



## basswood

Blizzard today... spent all morning digging out... now on couch by woodstove... will invoice a job, then work in shop. 

'Tis the Season,

Basswood


----------



## shanekw1

Windows in, trim base on, siding started, flooring in, drywall up and taped.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Not much of a current "job" but nonetheless, a PITA

My truck....buried










plow truck










plow truck dog


----------



## shanekw1

I can't believe the snow I'm seeing.

We don't have a spec here yet, which is very odd for the second week of dec but happens once in a while.

Never not had snow for xmas tho so we'll see.


----------



## crovello

Installed all the frame work to receive the screen panels. I will spend the weekend making frames. 







The frame that will suport the door is made from cedar. The rest of it is PVC. I think the lower panels on either side of the door will be made of solid PVC beaded to look like T&G boarding. I don't care to have screens down to the deck.







The steps and side of the deck are not done yet because I am waiting for the landscaper to install a stone retaining wall along the deck. Then I can scribe my steps into it.







Obviously the top of the columns have to be wrapped with trim and moldings to make a capital.


----------



## stp57

Stunning work _Crovello.
Steve
_


----------



## Chasing Dreams

Great job Crovello!:thumbsup:

Be sure to post some pics of the finished product, I would love to see them.


----------



## BattleRidge

This is our first Locati house we hung a couple months ago


----------



## WNYcarpenter

Great work Crovello!!!

I have to comment though....we usually do the porch deck and lattice last...we'd be working on exterior trim, corners, casings, rake boards blah, blah.....are you having vinyl siding?.....


----------



## crovello

WNYcarpenter said:


> Great work Crovello!!!
> 
> I have to comment though....we usually do the porch deck and lattice last...we'd be working on exterior trim, corners, casings, rake boards blah, blah.....are you having vinyl siding?.....


Vinyl siding on a house like this would be a sin.:no:

It is white cedar shingles. They were dipped in a custom color. They just arrived on site this week and we started installing them. 















We will be doing alternating pattern on first floor and maybe a wavy pattern on the gable peaks.

I have jigs in my shop to pre-cut the shingles for the wavy pattern. I think it is four or five different shingle shapes that make the design.

I have been looking on line for a different pattern. I would like to try something new. Any ideas??



Here is a picture of a job we did with similar pattern.


----------



## Winchester

*PT Deck Roof with PolyCarb Suntuf Panels*

Not a glorious job, but work is work.

BEFORE (sort of)









AFTER


----------



## Tom Struble

hmmm... 18 ga staples for the shakes? i know others on here use them
and never have a problem with them but i don't believe it's an acceptable fastener according to the csb jmho
awesome looking work:thumbup:luv the ribbon coursing


----------



## basswood

crovello said:


> I have been looking on line for a different pattern. I would like to try something new. Any ideas??


Here you go:


----------



## crovello

basswood said:


> Here you go:


I may not have the artistic skill to pull that one off.:blink:

I was hoping for more of a repeating pattern I could layout on cad and produce in my shop. I have one drawn out but I don't know how to post a DWG on this site.

I saw this pattern on another site. It would be very easy to reproduce.










Some day I will try a more free style pattern but not on a customers house.


----------



## Tom Struble

ive done this diamond a few times also very easy:thumbsup:


----------



## WNYcarpenter

crovello said:


> Vinyl siding on a house like this would be a sin.:no:
> 
> View attachment 26273


Thank You!...I'm so used to doing all the exterior trim before we start the siding. Vinyl would be a sin:thumbsup:


----------



## chris klee

so glad i am done with this for now.
its an island for a walk in closet. 18 drawers


----------



## stp57

Wow! Can we have photos of the closet? It must be quite large?
Steve



chris klee said:


> so glad i am done with this for now.
> its an island for a walk in closet. 18 drawers


----------



## stp57

A 3 x11 1/2 rabbit joint (or lap)? What did you cut them with, a portable band saw or a chainsaw?
Nice work.
Steve



Winchester said:


> Not a glorious job, but work is work.
> 
> BEFORE (sort of)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


----------



## grgewer

this is so funny, probably because i stared at it for 5 minutes trying to figure out what it was about Ha Ha


----------



## robert c1

I think thats a 3" by 11.5" notch. I'd be worried about it splitting, but it looks better than a bunch of straps.


----------



## chris klee

stp57 said:


> Wow! Can we have photos of the closet? It must be quite large?
> Steve


we are starting the work at the house the monday after newyears. there will be plenty of pics.
The plan is they are taking an extra bedroom and making it into a closet. its adjacent to the master closet that is there now. 

the good news is i am good at making drawers now. got the dovetail jig figured out real well.


----------



## Winchester

stp57 said:


> A 3 x11 1/2 rabbit joint (or lap)? What did you cut them with, a portable band saw or a chainsaw?
> Nice work.
> Steve


notched. cut the lines with a circ. saw and finished with a sawzall 



robert c1 said:


> I think thats a 3" by 11.5" notch. I'd be worried about it splitting, but it looks better than a bunch of straps.


I hate the look of straps and avoid them whenever possible.
Eventually, I'll be making some l'ouvres framed in 2x3. I'm making them in the shop. They'll be screwed to the posts and the beams, so there should be no need of straps.

I normally use 6x6 for everything, so it's not usually much of a concern notching them.


----------



## crovello

tomstruble said:


> ive done this diamond a few times also very easy:thumbsup:


I have done the diamond before. That is quick and easy so of course the architect would not like it.

I will take a picture of the jigs I use in my shop to make the wavy patern. 
They make easy work of that pattern.


----------



## Tom Struble

i purchased a cd from here a few years ago
no info on installation but many different period styles shown

http://www.decorativeshingles.com/history1.htm


----------



## crovello

tomstruble said:


> i purchased a cd from here a few years ago
> no info on installation but many different period styles shown
> 
> http://www.decorativeshingles.com/history1.htm


I keep looking at that site. I was wondering if it was worth the money. I think the CD was around 40 or 50 bucks. Did you learn anything? Does it give directions on how to reproduce their patterns?

I would like to find a site that sold CAD drawings of patterns. That I would buy.


----------



## oldfrt

crovello said:


> I have done the diamond before. That is quick and easy so of course the architect would not like it.
> 
> I will take a picture of the jigs I use in my shop to make the wavy patern.
> They make easy work of that pattern.


 
I have a friend that gets to do his shakes Carte blanche.
On one in particular he alternated several courses of the different shapes,separated by horizontal and/or verticle trim.
I'll see if i can get a shot of the one I was impressed with.
It's on an old victorian,with a detached garage that was done also.


----------



## crovello

oldfrt said:


> I have a friend that gets to do his shakes Carte blanche.
> On one in particular he alternated several courses of the different shapes,separated by horizontal and/or verticle trim.
> I'll see if i can get a shot of the one I was impressed with.
> It's on an old victorian,with a detached garage that was done also.


I would love to see a picture of it.

Thanks


----------



## Tom Struble

no directions:sad:


----------



## Monster

I put three riser's on the steps. I do not hack thing's together.


----------



## Danniboi

*Cheer up dude*



Big Sky General said:


> must be nice to have a job to post, this ecom sucks.


 
Things will get better its just one of those things 

I hear the island they build in dubai is falling back into the sea! and you think you have problems. lol, the work will be back I think after Christmas fingers crossed.


----------



## Danniboi

*Nice weather*



BuiltByMAC said:


> Deck rebuild - she wanted access to backyard during the build (for the dogs), so I built the deck in two phases.
> This shows West end (16'x16') framed, decked and temp handrailed and East end (10' x 29') framed and loaded w/ decking.
> 
> Mac


 
You guys are so lucky! is that sunshine I see there, its almost snowing in the UK. brrrrr, nice job looking good!


----------



## oldfrt

crovello said:


> I would love to see a picture of it.
> 
> Thanks


Corvello:
Here's a couple shots of that project I mentioned.


----------



## neolitic

Way cool, Spanky! :clap:


----------



## crovello

I like both of this patterns. I think any of them would look good on the gables but I would like to come up with something more custom I know you can buy all those shapes precut. 

I will get cracking on my cad program and come up with something differnt. I will then do a couple of mockups on a piece of plywood and then post a picture here so you can tell me if you love them or hate them.




oldfrt said:


> Corvello:
> Here's a couple shots of that project I mentioned.


----------



## serrano7503

*Starting this job in a few weeks*

Thats the house wayyyyy up on that hill, 4 story-5500sqft built in 1924.
Foerclosed property, the former owner pulled permits in 97 for a full remodel and did about 80%, got somethings inspected and then quit....
Between the top of that rather large retaining wall and the house is just a series of failed walkways.

Steve
GSC Construction


----------



## serrano7503

*Another one in the works*

Complete restoration from the basement to roof, 1700sqft built in 1895.
Bummer is it's been stuck in plan check for about 6 months now, Historical issues.


----------



## serrano7503

*Another one in the works*

Complete restoration, Interior is gutted. 2200sqft built in 1924.

Steve
GSC Construction


----------



## shanekw1

Got the siding and trim finished on the outside.

Drywall is ready for sanding and paint today.


----------



## stp57

Just in time for the bad weather too.
Nice work.
Steve


----------



## zkorpionx

Nice patio....


----------



## Ayerzee

Monster said:


> I put three riser's on the steps. I do not hack thing's together.


I wasn't referring to the number of risers nor was I implying that you hack thing's together. I was just curious how you were going to cover the risers as the stringers can be seen from the front.


----------



## A.B.Hardesty

*Composite*

This was a couple of weeks ago.Iv'e been out of work for a couple of weeks. So Iv'e been working on web presence. I have built my own web site on weebly.com. It's free! Putting my name on every free site that I can. Photos on fkikr, google and yahoo local, yelp etc etc. Now im looking into pimping out on facebook.

Im not sure about my image adding abilites here. Still not allowed links. :furious:


----------



## TBFGhost

I know it is just looks this way, but MAN that thing looks crooked b/c the garage doors don't line up with the ridge.


----------



## WNYcarpenter

serrano7503 said:


> Thats the house wayyyyy up on that hill, 4 story-5500sqft built in 1924.
> Foerclosed property, the former owner pulled permits in 97 for a full remodel and did about 80%, got somethings inspected and then quit....
> Between the top of that rather large retaining wall and the house is just a series of failed walkways.
> 
> Steve
> GSC Construction


If you're doing work on the house itself, I hope there's better access....If I was the grunt I'd seriously be looking for new employment:laughing:

Otherwise, good stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## grob62

*tripled up 16" LVL spanning 25 feet, 19 feet in the air.*


----------



## stp57

Picky, picky.
Steve



TBFGhost said:


> I know it is just looks this way, but MAN that thing looks crooked b/c the garage doors don't line up with the ridge.


----------



## serrano7503

WNYcarpenter said:


> If you're doing work on the house itself, I hope there's better access....If I was the grunt I'd seriously be looking for new employment:laughing:
> 
> Otherwise, good stuff:thumbsup:


Thats the only way up' also very limited access to the driveway.


----------



## stp57

Too bad you can't have all the materials "life flighted". Tough job, but someone has to do it.
Steve



serrano7503 said:


> Thats the only way up' also very limited access to the driveway.


----------



## Splinter

Nice!






Okay, they're butt ugly... But hey, they're not going in MY house... :laughing:

Great work Leo.... Now get off the computer, and get back in the shop! :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

But it's Sunday night and I'm tired. I don't wanna go back.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

They look built way better than those other one's but, they are just an ugly style door.

Alex, is the customer blind?:laughing:

Grab a Coke and get back at it Leo!! It's almost christmas!!


----------



## Leo G

The style is actually growing on me. It isn't an ugly door. It isn't a pretty door either.

What!??! Me working 7 days a week, 70+ hours a week isn't enough?












Too Bad. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

It's the funny bead termination into the other componets of the door.

At least yours dont have big gaps, well yet, anyways.


----------



## Splinter

The manufacturer sent me two replacement slabs, one of which I wasnt thrilled with... I wrote about it over on the "dark side". The odd termination of the bead throws everyone off at first, but like Leo said, the doors grow on you. I sprayed the two I have and hung them in the customers home already. They dont look so bad at all. They have a medium-dark stain on them. I'll try to snap a picture tomorrow.


----------



## ChrWright

Nice work Leo. Beats the crap out of the first set.


----------



## crovello

Nice work Leo. I have built hundreds of cabinet doors and quite a few screen doors but I have never built a full size interior or exterior door. I do have some shaper knifes for full size doors, all I need is a willing customer. 

There are a few steps I would have loved to see.
1) what type of jig did you use to make the curved cuts? Cutting that center stile into the top rail can't be easy. Do you make the cut then the tenon or the other way around.

2) What kind of setup do you use to put the bead on the curved rail? 

Dave


----------



## Leo G

Here is the jig I setup on my edge sander to do the top of the upper center stile. I had used the same jig on the tablesaw to make the rough cut, then smoothed it out on the sander.

Here is the jig on the sander









Close up of the swinging arm of the jig.









Here is how the pc was attached to the jig. This is just a mock up, the pcs had no milling in 
them at the time.









This is the cutter in the W&H molder









This is the setup with the curved fence. I had to hold the pc up against the fence.
Normally both sides of the pc would be radiused and would be trapped between 2 fences.










This is what the tenon blade setup looks like with the throat plate removed.


----------



## crovello

Thanks for that great info Leo. I have run curved material through my planer/molder before but only with planer blades in it to make rail cap for a curved deck. It was just an 8" wide cap with a 4 degree angle to it. Now I can't wait to try running something with a profile to it.

I love you way you stack two blades on your saw for making tennons. For years I have been flipping my stock around when using my tennoning jig. Now I am wondering if the spindle on my saw is long enough to do that.

I use a radius jig like that on my band saw but I don't have a sander. That is the next tool I will buy for my shop. I have been keeping my eyes on CL and Ebay. 

Thanks again for posting. Very helpful.:thumbup:

Dave




Leo G said:


> Here is the jig I setup on my edge sander to do the top of the upper center stile. I had used the same jig on the tablesaw to make the rough cut, then smoothed it out on the sander.
> 
> Here is the jig on the sander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the swinging arm of the jig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how the pc was attached to the jig. This is just a mock up, the pcs had no milling in
> them at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the cutter in the W&H molder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the setup with the curved fence. I had to hold the pc up against the fence.
> Normally both sides of the pc would be radiused and would be trapped between 2 fences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the tenon blade setup looks like with the throat plate removed.


----------



## Leo G

I never flip stock in a tenon jig. It is dependent on the thickness of the stock being absolute. If your stock is off by .005" then the error is doubled by the flipping. I would always do a reference cut. I would make a spacer the size of the tenon plus the blade width minus .003". Then the tenon is always the same thickness. 

I do a lot of offset tenons so flipping the stock doesn't work.


----------



## WNYcarpenter

Whatever, this is the one stop shop....


----------



## Splinter

At first glance, I thought those spring clamps were jumper cables!


----------



## Leo G

Got all of the panels sanded, along with the Cherry kitchen door panels. Sized all the panels to rectangular shape. Took all of the 5" side stiles and sorted through them. Needed 8 perfect ones, 10 really nice ones and 12 good on the front. Found what we needed. Needed to make the tenon for the top center stile on the curved side and fit it in the center stile. RO Sanded up the panels for the 18" door and glued it. Glued up 3 top and bottom sections for the 24" doors. Tomorrow we should be able to assemble the rest.

Top section glued up with curved top panels.









Bottom section glued up without panels.









Glued up 18" door.


----------



## mudpad

*Latest Aerial of School Project*

Here is one of last month's aerial photos from the school project I am in the middle of. We have made another months worth of progress since this was taken, should have the aerials for December in the next couple of days. Contract requires aerials each month.


----------



## mudpad

December Aerial


----------



## Mellison

A full bathroom remodel for a repeat customer:

Before








After:


----------



## Chasing Dreams

Nice work Mellison!:thumbsup:

Not sure how I feel about the square toilet though:blink:. I bet the lady of the house made that decision.


----------



## ChrWright

Looks great Mellison. What drove the layout of those alcoves?


----------



## Mellison

ChrWright said:


> Looks great Mellison. What drove the layout of those alcoves?


 
Thanks, Chasing, I liked the square toilet until I noticed the amount of area on the seat that left room, for the lack of a better term, dribble.

Chris, 
Thanks for the kind words. I have seen pictures of your work and appreciate them all the more coming from you.
As far as the alcoves are concerned, the customer wanted more rather than less. This is the first time I worked with Noble: https://www.noblecompanyonlinestore.com/_store.php?func=product_list&c=sc&brdct=true#c_Noble_Niches
and could not be happier.
I would recommend them to all here.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Grand Master bath*

This is a project that I have been working on ~ 

1.)The picture is dry fit stop fluted columns (raw) I turned on my 1909 Oliver 20C pattern lathe and are maple~rough cut from wood write from western NY

2.) The window treatments are of the same wood as well and hand carved .

3.) the picture of the elements stained/varnished and installed
theres more~ next


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Grand master bathroom*

This is a shot of the corner Se tie' Steamed and bent maple~ all architectural wood elements where hand made with dental and dbl ogee trim top and bottom. Lot more to do - inlay of capital with plinth/post/and cap. 
there is a shot of the one side of the bathroom here as well.


----------



## WNYcarpenter

Nice to have another from this area on CT!

Great work!


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*thanks!*

Yea~ we are a rare breed on this site apparently~So how is work in your area?


----------



## crovello

Just about wrapped up with the siding. All that is left are the deck railings. I am getting tired of weaving shingles on this jpb.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*very nice!*

Very nice work Crovolo~ you did a great job ! :thumbsup: I love that cedar! Nice craftsmanship!


----------



## BehrPro Support

*Great job!*



PrestigeR&D said:


> This is a shot of the corner Se tie' Steamed and bent maple~ all architectural wood elements where hand made with dental and dbl ogee trim top and bottom. Lot more to do - inlay of capital with plinth/post/and cap.
> there is a shot of the one side of the bathroom here as well.


Prestige R&D, 

The pics of your project look incredible! The hand-carved woodwork is amazing. The project seems to be coming along well. I look forward to seeing the final pictures.

I noticed the can of what looks like Behr Premium Plus Interior Satin Enamel in one of your pictures and was curious as to how your experience with the product went. Did the product live up to your application expectations? We are committed to improving our products and rely upon feedback from professionals like yourself, so your opinion would be very helpful. 

I look forward to your reply, thank you in advance and good luck with the rest of the project.


----------



## WallMonkey

Just a little "spec" house that we're putting together in Eagle, ID.


----------



## ruskent

Wow a spec house? I haven't seen one of them in a long time.


----------



## CSinc.

wow there is some great work posted in this thread.i remember when i thought tom silva and norm abrahams were the S#!%


----------



## ecoater

*new machines*

new to this post but thought i would post pics of work this week anyway


----------



## Tinstaafl

ecoater said:


> new to this post but thought i would post pics of work this week anyway


Nice!

What brand of lathe is that? My fuzzy memory is telling me that it looks uncannily like an old Monarch I ran back in the 70's. That thing was a beast.


----------



## mudpad

ecoater said:


> new to this post but thought i would post pics of work this week anyway


I am assuming the first picture is the "after" picture :thumbsup:

Looks great. The only thing I have ever used electrostatic for is elevator doors and frames. Ever done that?


----------



## Joasis

ecoater said:


> new to this post but thought i would post pics of work this week anyway


Back in the day I owned a model A Lodge & Shipley, just like that one. Nice job.


----------



## Ayerzee

Nice pics. Almost makes me want to restore my boat anchor, I mean shopsmith LoL


----------



## MagicPoolSvcs

*GREEN*











7 Days later................











*BLUE* :clap:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Same H2O?

Well done!


----------



## Trim40

I like the look of a green pool, the frogs look more at home.


----------



## crovello

The mason worked on the livingroom fire place this week.


----------



## Upchuck

Nice fireplace.


----------



## Leo G

Cool, thanks.


----------



## tlkropf86

We really like it Cole82, the ground clearance could stand to be a bit higher, but still goes a lot of places... but we're wishing for a 4x4 this winter due to insane amount of rain we've been getting.:furious:


----------



## oldfrt

tlkropf86 said:


> Its more of a lap than tongue n groove, it's actually like a tongue n groove but the groove just has one side, if that makes sense... I'll try and get a pic of a piece and post it.


How'd you handle the corners and window trim on that project?
We did this one a couple years ago.
Furred around openings and corners 2" wide to flush with siding and then,capped over with 3 1/2" stock to create J-channel affect and cover butt joints.
Ran metal drip over top to divert water over face of siding.
Worked like a charm and matched trim on original house,minus the butt joints.
Pretty pricey material,I believe it ran about $4/ln/ft.
But easy to work with.
The material we used was ship-lapped,1 1/2" thick.
Actual logs on home were 8",closest we could find was 7".


----------



## Rich




----------



## tlkropf86

Because this was an add-on we just copied how they did it on the original house, around the doors we put 2x4's and all the windows got 2x2's, on the outside corners we put a 2x4, i'll try take some more pics next week.... again this is not how we'd do it usually but we wanted it to match the rest of house.


----------



## Leo G

A log cabin with a cantilever, looks silly.


----------



## Tinstaafl

tlkropf86 said:


> Its more of a lap than tongue n groove,


Shiplap. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldfrt

Leo G said:


> A log cabin with a cantilever, looks silly.


Leo,
do you mean the shot I posted?
It's not really a cantilever,more for adding ventilation for the shallow crawlspace .
It only had one window into existing foundation,so we were afraid of dead air causing moisture problems.
This was recommended by insulation contractor because of foamed floor joists and no openings in foundation for windows.
HO didn't want vents or windows in step down,so this was our only alternative.
I think it breaks up the height of the wall and mimics the foundation/log transition in the existing house,tying them together.
The house sits high on a hill,and I thought an unbroken plane of a high wall here would have looked sillier.:whistling


----------



## Leo G

I guess I am seeing the low side of the house in the picture, maybe it looks better on the sides that are lower to the ground.


----------



## Carpenter Wayne

Here's my current project - framed a wall with steel studs, hung board to be finished, incorparated/built alumimun wall system into framed wall and ceiling grid to have glass panels, and a door installed, installed new ceiling grid with a grid bulkhead & tile.

This is in a small car parts manufacturing shop - the room is having 4 machines installed for making dashboard inserts.

Sorry about the crappy pics - had to use my crackberry phone as I forgot my dig-cam.


----------



## mudpad

tlkropf86 said:


> but we're wishing for a 4x4 this winter due to insane amount of rain we've been getting.:furious:


I wish you would keep it in Arkansas and quit sending it east to Tennessee:cursing:


----------



## basswood

Worked on a shipping container today... turning it into a jobsite office:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*???????*

trim guy--,,,,,,,shipping container---I can't put the 2 together,,,,what are you doing on there- are they redecorating??????// seriously though,,, what are you doing there? instalation of the JS office or inside?


----------



## basswood

PrestigeR&D said:


> trim guy--,,,,,,,shipping container---I can't put the 2 together,,,,what are you doing on there- are they redecorating??????// seriously though,,, what are you doing there? instalation of the JS office or inside?


I framed the wall in the end of the container, sheathed it, and installed the door, window and AC/Heat Pump sleeve.

The office is secured at night by closing the heavy steel doors and closing the container up tight.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*interesting*

Job, 
not the norm - that's fot sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet

*Hickory Desk*

This is a recent kitchen desk I did for a school Teacher. It was built into a niche using standard sized cabinets from a major cabinet manufacturer.

The strange left side was to work around the window that was too close to what we wanted to do. 

Anyway, it's a simple job but it will always be one of my favorites since I love hickory so much. This is a true representation of what hickory should look like. In our model homes, too many Superintendents make us swap out doors if one is TOO wild in colors. That is not good because when a customer orders hickory based on the model which is too toned down, it will not represent what they will get. Too many new home buyers complained about wild colors that was not in the model. 

Product is Merillat, wood species is hickory with a light cider color. 

Man I love the colors in this desk.
.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet

*Oak Desk*

Another kitchen desk. This one was in our old showroom. When we redid the showroom we sold this as is for $500 and installed it in an older home for an additional fee. Customer loves it!!

Product is Merillat, wood species is oak and color is cider. A laminate top with a white counter top molding completes it. 

Simple and easy.

.


----------



## RoyalTech

did you do any inside framing/insulation on the container?


----------



## basswood

RoyalTech said:


> did you do any inside framing/insulation on the container?


steel studs run horizontally on 2' centers were welded to the container. Spray foamed.


----------



## Leo G

I don't like that hickory unit at all. The very unmatched panels look horrible. If they were all like that it might work, but on the left you have a few doors that are very uniform and on the right you have panels that are grossly mismatched. Especially the center panel on the right side.


----------



## tlkropf86

Tinstaafl said:


> Can't say I ever pictured hillbillies building an oceangoing craft. :laughing:


Lol! me neither :w00t:


----------



## tlkropf86

We finally finished up on all of the exterior, we had to fight the weather the whole time it seemed!! :furious: The HO had planned on finishing the interior himself, but now he wants a price from us :thumbup:to finish everything down to the floor :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cole82

This winder stair case is a pain in the butt.


----------



## Magnettica

The melting snow was like a tsunami to this neon sign. 



















This is a better picture from the same strip mall. Can the design of the roof be at fault? I don't think so. But tell me why I am wrong if you know better.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Magnettica said:


> This is a better picture from the same strip mall. Can the design of the roof be at fault? I don't think so. But tell me why I am wrong if you know better.



Absolutely poorly designed.

Although it has not been needed in our neck of the woods for the past 10 years or so.................Snow brakes were once standard practice! Most Slate roofed homes have them and therefore a metal roof as such definitely needs them!!



http://snowbrakes.com/static/install.html











https://snoblox-snojax.com/photos/deucecolors.jpg












http://www.whosworkingonyourhome.com/images/Products/gutter18.jpg


But.......... For all we know, they are under there somewhere!!


----------



## Magnettica

MALCO.New.York said:


> Absolutely poorly designed.
> 
> Although it has not been needed in our neck of the woods for the past 10 years or so.................Snow brakes were once standard practice! Most Slate roofed homes have them and therefore a metal roof as such definitely needs them!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://snowbrakes.com/static/install.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://snoblox-snojax.com/photos/deucecolors.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.whosworkingonyourhome.com/images/Products/gutter18.jpg
> 
> 
> But.......... For all we know, they are under there somewhere!!




Interesting... :thumbsup:


----------



## Girlscanbld2

Is that Code??


----------



## genecarp

Fun step project Cole, and i like the lap/log siding, GMOD


----------



## Cole82

Not done but getting there.


----------



## tinner666

Nothing wrong with the metal roof. Snow guards every 4-5' up each panel is all that's needed. Just like on slate roofs.
When they're only on the bottom, like we see everywhere, snow from above gets a good head of steam up by time it gets there.


----------



## waldrop

*a little pipe bore*


----------



## tinner666

An example. Being installed properly on slate, and how they look with 9" of snow on them.


----------



## Magnettica

waldrop said:


> View attachment 28710
> 
> 
> View attachment 28711
> 
> 
> View attachment 28712


"Little" pipe?


----------



## Tinstaafl

Magnettica said:


> "Little" pipe?


Well, it ain't like it's the Chunnel. :laughing:

Finally, an avatar that suits you. :w00t:


----------



## greg24k

Cole82 said:


> This winder stair case is a pain in the butt.


Is this stair code compliant, I know here this stair would never pass.


----------



## stp57

Nice work. That one photo makes me dizzy looking down at the framework (or is it claustrophobia?:laughing.
Steve



Cole82 said:


> Not done but getting there.


----------



## Cole82

greg24k said:


> Is this stair code compliant, I know here this stair would never pass.


They would never pass NEW construction. But they are considered replacement stairs as there were stairs there before the move. So they were grandfathered in and don't have to meet code. Just have to look like the OG stairs. 



stp57 said:


> Nice work. That one photo makes me dizzy looking down at the framework (or is it claustrophobia?:laughing.
> Steve


:laughing: That is only half way up, from the top it looks really confusing.:blink:

Cole


----------



## Leo G

Finally got around to taking some pics of the my latest Cherry Kitchen. Still have crown and some extras to go.














































The extras include that corner cabinet, cover the beam with Cherry, and two open shelf corner cabinets.


----------



## katoman

Looking good Leo, I see you grain matched the triple drawer front. :thumbsup:

Did you do the tile work also?:whistling


----------



## Leo G

No tile work. Just the cabinets. You should have seen the walls OMG. In the first pic, the wall straight ahead. It had a 1 1/4" bow in it. I caught it on my way out for the 2nd measuring. I was walking through the door and just happened to eye the wall as I was passing through the door. I got one step past and I said WTF? Stepped back and WOW. From the corner to about 4 feet it is pretty straight. Then it bows back another 1 1/4". There was a pipe in the wall and they furred it out to make it past, and then just bent the rock to reach the existing studs so they wouldn't have to screw with the door. Oh ya, just about all the walls leaned back about 1/2", the ceiling is +/- 1/2", so I have to pull the crown away from the ceiling far enough so you won't notice the up and downness and keep the upper rail reveal constant. Fun is.


----------



## Leo G

katoman said:


> Looking good Leo, I see you grain matched the triple drawer front. :thumbsup:


Glad to see someone noticed. :clap:


----------



## mudpad

*How I spent my Saturday*

Actually, we started work on this a couple of weeks ago. We finally got a couple of days break in the weather, and my assistant and I decided to go for it, before the whole damn thing washed down stream.

As part of the school project I am working on we are constructing a box culvert for the entrance road to the school We had to follow all TDEC rules and regulations as this is classified as an "Impaired" blue line stream. It is a two barrel affair, and this was the footing/ slab pour for the first half. 

Previously we had excavated down to solid rock and backfilled to sub grade with 3 to 6 inch graded stone. 









We could have done this with a smaller crane, but got the 60 ton hydraulic for the same price. Rebar mats were tied outside the pour and placed with the crane on Friday. They weighed about 2 tons each. (#7's on 6" centers X #4's at 1' centers)


















The six inch pump was key to keeping the water level down during the prep and pour operations. We also had two 4" pumps and two 3" pumps running in various locations. 









60 meter pump was used to keep the main access road to the site open for other trades. After we pumped the box culvert floor we pumped a small wall for the loading dock outside the kitchen for the main school building. 










The two dowel lines are for the outside and center wall of the two barrel culvert. Once these walls are poured we will divert the main flow of water between them to construct the other barrel.









Specs called for a 3000 psi mix. We used 4000, hot water and 2% non-chloride accelerator. Pour started about 9 a.m., at 3 p.m. we turned off the pumps and let the water level rise above the slab. Once it reaches equilibrium with the stream on the left, it sits there like a bathtub. 











A challenging pour, and one that I am very glad is over. Now that we have something substantial to build from, the rest of the job should be much easier. :clap:


----------



## BrianFox

Leo G said:


> No tile work. Just the cabinets. You should have seen the walls OMG. In the first pic, the wall straight ahead. It had a 1 1/4" bow in it. I caught it on my way out for the 2nd measuring. I was walking through the door and just happened to eye the wall as I was passing through the door. I got one step past and I said WTF? Stepped back and WOW. From the corner to about 4 feet it is pretty straight. Then it bows back another 1 1/4". There was a pipe in the wall and they furred it out to make it past, and then just bent the rock to reach the existing studs so they wouldn't have to screw with the door. Oh ya, just about all the walls leaned back about 1/2", the ceiling is +/- 1/2", so I have to pull the crown away from the ceiling far enough so you won't notice the up and downness and keep the upper rail reveal constant. Fun is.


 I would like to meet the carpenter(?) who considered this a viable solution for the pipe and door. Not going to get into the ceiling hackery...

Leo as always, amazing work. Site specific problem solving is my favorite and you have obviously mastered it.:notworthy


----------



## Leo G

He hired a sheetrocker from Florida (1500 mi trek) to do the walls because of price. The leaning of the walls is existing, but they could have fixed them by shimming things out. Same with the ceiling, pre existing. When things are out this much it is usually a house from the 18th century and I expect it. This house is from the 50's and I didn't expect it to be this bad. I had 1/2" scribes on all my cabinets (or more) and it wasn't always enough.


----------



## Matt G

*More about the mix?*



mudpad said:


> After we pumped the box culvert floor we pumped a small wall for the loading dock outside the kitchen for the main school building.
> .............
> Specs called for a 3000 psi mix. We used 4000, hot water and 2% non-chloride accelerator.


Care to elaborate a bit on the mix(es) you used? What slump, and aggregate (just standard)? When you say "2% non-chloride accelerator." Exactly what is that? We normally use calcium cloride which is obviously not what you used. Did you use any other admixtures? Super-P? What was the temperature (range) that day?


----------



## mudpad

Matt G said:


> Care to elaborate a bit on the mix(es) you used? What slump, and aggregate (just standard)? When you say "2% non-chloride accelerator." Exactly what is that? We normally use calcium cloride which is obviously not what you used. Did you use any other admixtures? Super-P? What was the temperature (range) that day?


We used a 4000 mix with 3/4 inch limestone, which is standard around here. We slicked up the pump hose with a yard of grout before we started, so that we could easily pump about a 3 1/2 slump. NCA is an accelerator that does not contain salts, like calcium does. Calcium has pretty much been banned from commercial concrete specs cause it corrodes the reinforcing steel. No super P, just bad a** pump and a bunch of guys to pull the stiff mix down and vibrate it. Temperature range that days was a high of 39, and a low about 25, I don't know what the temperature was under water after we let the thing flood. 

We got it pumped down again today tieing the steel for the first wall pour which is scheduled for thursday.


----------



## jlhaslip

Leo G said:


> He hired a sheetrocker from Florida (1500 mi trek) to do the walls because of price. The leaning of the walls is existing, but they could have fixed them by shimming things out. Same with the ceiling, pre existing. When things are out this much it is usually a house from the 18th century and I expect it. This house is from the 50's and I didn't expect it to be this bad. I had 1/2" scribes on all my cabinets (or more) and it wasn't always enough.


I've used a set of 'custom' shims to straighten a wall that was out of whack at a door opening. 
The shims were cut from the edge of a 2 by with 3/4" of taper in 32 inches. Backed off the drywall screws, stuck them in and re-screwed the wall board.


----------



## Matt G

mudpad said:


> We used a 4000 mix with 3/4 inch limestone, which is standard around here. We slicked up the pump hose with a yard of grout before we started, so that we could easily pump about a 3 1/2 slump. NCA is an accelerator that does not contain salts, like calcium does. Calcium has pretty much been banned from commercial concrete specs cause it corrodes the reinforcing steel.


Thanks for the response - Here we use 3/4" bluestone which I think is actually granite as the standard agragate (sp?). BTW - I Googled NCA and came up with BASF Trmix NCA. Interesting… I didn’t know BASF made stuff like that… If you don’t mind me asking, what is the price per yard of NCA. I’m hear to learn…..


----------



## mudpad

Matt G said:


> Thanks for the response - Here we use 3/4" bluestone which I think is actually granite as the standard agragate (sp?). BTW - I Googled NCA and came up with BASF Trmix NCA. Interesting… I didn’t know BASF made stuff like that… If you don’t mind me asking, what is the price per yard of NCA. I’m hear to learn…..


Bluestone would be a limestone aggregate I think, pretty sure your rock quarries yeild the same type of rock as Tennessee. NCA costs about $4.00/yard/1%. So 2% adds $8.00 per yard. A little pricey, but worth it when you are waiting for a slab to set up so that you can turn off the pumps and let it go underwater for the weekend.


----------



## Cole82

Nice job mudpan.

stairs are done. They changed there mind on the hand rail though and want a knee wall out of vertical car siding. The lower 3 stairs are temp. until the floor is poored.


----------



## mudpad

Cole82 said:


> Nice job mudpan.
> 
> stairs are done. They changed there mind on the hand rail though and want a knee wall out of vertical car siding. The lower 3 stairs are temp. until the floor is poored.


Do you need a hardhat to walk up those stairs? :w00t:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

This is a place me and the wife bought but needed a lot of work. About half way through it at the moment.


----------



## JDavis21835

Alright, I gotta ask Mudpad, Why poured in place? Seems like that would be more cost effective job to do with precast. No precast companies in your area? Box culverts like that are always precast around here.


----------



## Cole82

mudpad said:


> Do you need a hardhat to walk up those stairs? :w00t:


Not unless you are really tall. After the floor is in it will be 6'7" head room.:thumbsup: 14' deep basement.

Cole


----------



## stp57

BC, Why do you have a Makita miter on a DeWalt stand? Did your DeWalt die an early death?:sad:
Steve


----------



## mudpad

JDavis21835 said:


> Alright, I gotta ask Mudpad, Why poured in place? Seems like that would be more cost effective job to do with precast. No precast companies in your area? Box culverts like that are always precast around here.


Well, see that's a sore subject. The contract documents called for a poured in place box culvert, but civil engineer told us off the record he would consider a precast. On bid day we had a dirt cheap price from a precast company for the box culvert, and our wise estimators used that number. Turns out the guy couldn't do a proper shop drawing. (When my PM submitted it for approval I was emabarrassed that he even sent it in) So it got rejected, they resubmitted something slightly better, rejected again. I figure if the couldnt do the shops they couldn't build the box culvert either. 

All that happened last summer and fall, fiddle farting around trying to get something approved, so here I am in the dead of winter trying to pour the thing in place, which I could have done in August.


----------



## mudpad

Cole82 said:


> Not unless you are really tall. After the floor is in it will be 6'7" head room.:thumbsup: 14' deep basement.
> 
> Cole


Is that underneath the house that you helped move?


----------



## Cole82

mudpad said:


> Is that underneath the house that you helped move?


 Yes it is.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

stp57 said:


> BC, Why do have a Makita miter on a DeWalt stand? Did your DeWalt die an early death?:sad:
> Steve


Couple of reasons. Makita didnt have the saw stand in the US when i bought the Makita saw. Plus in the UK i was used to hanging my cordless tools under the saw on the stand as it has a ridge that fits the hangers on the most cordelss tools fron nail guns to cordless drills. Keeps them all in one place and out the wey. You may be able to make out in that pic that the paslode finish nailer is hanging on there with a few makita lxts and maybe the Bostitch nailer is also on there.


----------



## JonM

​


----------



## Resta

Simple crown moulding.


----------



## Resta

Enrichment on, and small rosette in.


----------



## Resta

Few more.


----------



## Resta

So much for that.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Beautiful stuff Resta:thumbsup: Would love to see the finished shots


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Resta said:


> So much for that.



I REALLY Hope that you are as expensive as your product and market dictate!

I mean REAAAAALLY Expensive.......................


----------



## Leo G

OK, it is about 99% done. The last things to do are the toe kicks and the glass in the door. I used the toekick material for the background behind the crown and the glass just came in today.

Today went pretty well. Had one pc of crown we had to take down because of plain stupidity. We put it up and noticed that the right end seemed off. We pulled it down and moved the triangle block up 1/4". It was wrong to do so technically, but it made it look correct so it was the right thing to do. We also noticed that we needed to put up a cherry plywood backer so you couldn't see the wall ceiling joint. We put the crown up and stood back. BIg set of dummies. We forgot to put the backer up. Took the crown down once more and put the backer up and the crown up for the third time. The rest of the day went pretty smooth.

Here are some pics.


----------



## Cole82

Handrail done on the stairs. Vertical car siding 2 layer with a simple custom handrail cap.
Cole


----------



## stp57

Cole, you have done incredible work with the cards that you have been dealt on this job. But, I would hate to fall down those stairs. I would be bouncing off those concrete walls like a pinball machine.:help:
Steve




Cole82 said:


> Handrail done on the stairs. Vertical car siding 2 layer with a simple custom handrail cap.
> Cole


----------



## mudpad

Resta said:


> So much for that.


WOW! Is this a private residence? I see the recession hasn't affected some as much as others. Beautiful work. Hope the painter has the same sense of quality.


----------



## WNYcarpenter

Damn Resta....good stuff!


----------



## katoman

Resta - AWESOME ! Hope to see finished pics.


----------



## Resta

mudpad said:


> WOW! Is this a private residence? I see the recession hasn't affected some as much as others. Beautiful work. Hope the painter has the same sense of quality.


House is in Historic District, build in 1800-1830, major renovation in 1900. Since that a hundred years was physicians offices/residences. Was purchased for private high school on 2007. Architect want principal's office have 100 years look.


----------



## CDC54

Here's my current project just finished up in Temecula,CA actually it's in the hills above Temecula in La Cresta. :thumbsup:


----------



## Winchester

*Front Porch Replacement (Tapered Columns, Hardi, and Porcelain Tile)*

Before










After _(just needs some touch-ups and paint)_


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Looks good Ryan. Now they need to landscape around it.


----------



## Winchester

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Looks good Ryan. Now they need to landscape around it.


Thanks, and yes they do :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Got to start this tomorrow. Floors are as much as 3-4" out from one side of the room to the other. House was flooded and caused about 30k worth of damage. So all hardwood floors had to come up and most walls had to come down. This is gonne be a pig.


----------



## Mellison

CDC54 said:


> Here's my current project just finished up in Temecula,CA actually it's in the hills above Temecula in La Cresta. :thumbsup:


Looks great.
Alot of detail.


----------



## Mellison

Resta said:


> So much for that.


 
unbelievable!


----------



## Winchester

*not a glorious one, but it's work*

(kind-of) Before:








There was a partial roof in corrugated plastic stuff before.

After(s):


















Opening/Closing L'ouvres









Opens with the stick on the right of each one.


----------



## mudpad

*Box Culvert Update*

The box culvert is progressing, with the help of a break in the weather. Tomorrow we will be diverting the stream between the two standing walls so that we can muck out and prepare the subgrade for the other half of the slab.


----------



## adwilk




----------



## MALCO.New.York

^^^^ Nice! ^^^^


----------



## TheToolMan

adwilk said:


>



WTF? that is totally Awesome!


----------



## Leo G

I went to your jobsite and took another picture :w00t:










Nice work.


----------



## shanekw1

adwilk said:


>


Very nice indeed!


----------



## WNYcarpenter

adwilk...that is cool as hell!:clap: That would fit in so well to my current project....any progress pics? Or, more info about the install?


----------



## andybuildz

adwilk said:


>


OK...whats the story here? I love it.
The back of the sink looks like it was cut with a saw. Was the bowl chiselled out? And the front? Cut with a saw as well? What kinda stone is it?


----------



## ApgarNJ

Leo G said:


> Finally got around to taking some pics of the my latest Cherry Kitchen. Still have crown and some extras to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The extras include that corner cabinet, cover the beam with Cherry, and two open shelf corner cabinets.


Is there something going where the trash can is? i've never seen that tight of a space, seems like it should have had a cabinet there. not sure what anyone would do there with a cabinet being right behind them.
nice work though!


----------



## Matt G

ApgarNJ said:


> Is there something going where the trash can is? i've never seen that tight of a space, seems like it should have had a cabinet there. not sure what anyone would do there with a cabinet being right behind them.
> nice work though!


Dish Washer?


----------



## ApgarNJ

maybe, but ya normally dont see a DW where a peninsula comes out for clearance issues. 
to each their own.


----------



## andybuildz

This closet was next to this bathroom as you see it~








And then~








and then~















and more~















Skipping way ahead~


----------



## andybuildz

More























want more??
















OK...that should do it :whistling


----------



## ApgarNJ

very nice andy!


----------



## Joasis

Very nice!


----------



## Matt G

Leo G said:


> OK, it is about 99% done. The last things to do are the toe kicks and the glass in the door. I used the toekick material for the background behind the crown and the glass just came in today.
> 
> Today went pretty well. Had one pc of crown we had to take down because of plain stupidity. We put it up and noticed that the right end seemed off. We pulled it down and moved the triangle block up 1/4". It was wrong to do so technically, but it made it look correct so it was the right thing to do. We also noticed that we needed to put up a cherry plywood backer so you couldn't see the wall ceiling joint. We put the crown up and stood back. BIg set of dummies. We forgot to put the backer up. Took the crown down once more and put the backer up and the crown up for the third time. The rest of the day went pretty smooth.


Nice kitchen project! Is that a counter depth fridge?


----------



## Magnettica

Adwilk, that bathroom sink looks awesome!

Here is a house I've been doing a few things in. Like the new receptacles on the open wall, a 40 amp circuit for a dual fuel stove, and tomorrow I'll be replacing a bunch of ugly rotary dimmers with Diva's. This house was built in 1850 and used to be used as a barn 150 years ago. Short Hills, NJ. 

This is actually the front of the house: (I like the cupola)










The original barn doors I am told:










Some exciting new receptacles, but I thought you'd like to see the vacant area beneath the room. Why it is like that I am unsure. 










Old foundation wall, no footing:










New service panel, sloppy workmanship in my opinion. "New" as in recent but not done by me.


----------



## Matt G

*Shower Controls?*



andybuildz said:


> More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...that should do it :whistling


Nice. :thumbup: How do those shower control valves work?


----------



## brianmvp

Before and after


----------



## brianmvp

Opposite side f same room, "
Two-lockers-with-overhead-storage-space-shaped-around-a-double-bed", Unit


----------



## brianmvp

Tongue and goove v sheeting the underside of a roof. Located above the stairs in the centre of large open space hallway.
I insulated the roof with solid Kingspan insulation, counter battened it with 2x2 timber and simply nailed to it.
Underneath the Valleys where the only real tricky parts.:thumbup:


----------



## andybuildz

Matt G said:


> Nice. :thumbup: How do those shower control valves work?


Very well  Only thing the customer has to remember is turn on the hand held controls first so freezing cold water doesn't drop on his head first.
That overhead shower head was $1200 alone w/o the controls...geezz.


----------



## ApgarNJ

andybuildz said:


> Very well  Only thing the customer has to remember is turn on the hand held controls first so freezing cold water doesn't drop on his head first.
> That overhead shower head was $1200 alone w/o the controls...geezz.


I think he meant how do they work because it looks like three separate controls. to me, i think the middle one is the temp control valve, and then one on/off control valve for each supply(handheld and overhead rainhead). yeah, that wouldn't be good to turn on the overhead first. lol.
i just saw in some pics somewhere else where the plumber or designer had the valve/shutoff put kinda as you enter the shower before you would be under the spray of it when you turn it on, so you could feel it, and then walk forward to it. neat idea. that is something i may do in the future.
nice work.


----------



## andybuildz

ApgarNJ said:


> I think he meant how do they work because it looks like three separate controls. to me, i think the middle one is the temp control valve, and then one on/off control valve for each supply(handheld and overhead rainhead). yeah, that wouldn't be good to turn on the overhead first. lol.
> i just saw in some pics somewhere else where the plumber or designer had the valve/shutoff put kinda as you enter the shower before you would be under the spray of it when you turn it on, so you could feel it, and then walk forward to it. neat idea. that is something i may do in the future.
> nice work.


Thanks..
...and yeh, you have the controls figured right.
I had the plumber use all 3/4" pipe so it pours outta there as the customer requested...so much for a water saver...lol.


----------



## ApgarNJ

yeah, thats the problem with a lot of houses, they simply don't have the water pressure. they see these shows on TV with tons of body sprays and heads all over, not realizing there are thousands of dollars worth of just controls there, and most need a pressure booster to achieve turning the body sprays and shower head on at the same time.


----------



## adwilk

WNYcarpenter said:


> adwilk...that is cool as hell!:clap: That would fit in so well to my current project....any progress pics? Or, more info about the install?





andybuildz said:


> OK...whats the story here? I love it.
> The back of the sink looks like it was cut with a saw. Was the bowl chiselled out? And the front? Cut with a saw as well? What kinda stone is it?



The stone is our mix, its just a bag and a liquid, but the cool part is that sink is only poured about 1/2" thick. The sink is just preformed with a substrate, and then our product is poured right over it and trowled in place. Super easy. Then its colored and sealed. I'll see if I can dig up some progress photos.


----------



## crovello

I love the use of those old doors. Did they manage to install ensulated glass in that thing. I would imagine the original door had wood panels.

If my electrician ever wired a panel like that it would be the last job he ever did for me. Most good electricians I know take pride in a neat panel. I can't imagine leaving it looking like that. Is the inside of that panel as messy as the outside?



Magnettica said:


> Adwilk, that bathroom sink looks awesome!
> 
> Here is a house I've been doing a few things in. Like the new receptacles on the open wall, a 40 amp circuit for a dual fuel stove, and tomorrow I'll be replacing a bunch of ugly rotary dimmers with Diva's. This house was built in 1850 and used to be used as a barn 150 years ago. Short Hills, NJ.
> 
> This is actually the front of the house: (I like the cupola)
> 
> 
> 
> The original barn doors I am told:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some exciting new receptacles, but I thought you'd like to see the vacant area beneath the room. Why it is like that I am unsure.
> 
> 
> 
> Old foundation wall, no footing:
> 
> 
> 
> New service panel, sloppy workmanship in my opinion. "New" as in recent but not done by me.


----------



## Matt G

crovello said:


> If my electrician ever wired a panel like that it would be the last job he ever did for me. Most good electricians I know take pride in a neat panel. I can't imagine leaving it looking like that. Is the inside of that panel as messy as the outside?


Usually when an electrical inspector sees that he takes an extra careful look. Not that that is a bad thing, but it would seem that the electrician who did it would get tired of paying $60 reinspect fees (or whatever the price is there) because 1 staple is missing.


----------



## andybuildz

adwilk said:


> The stone is our mix, its just a bag and a liquid, but the cool part is that sink is only poured about 1/2" thick. The sink is just preformed with a substrate, and then our product is poured right over it and trowled in place. Super easy. Then its colored and sealed. I'll see if I can dig up some progress photos.


Very very cool. I had a feeling it mighta been a mix. It looks really great.
I thought of doing something similar a ways back and use Kerdi as my substrate and Structolite to make my form.
Progress shots would be great if you have em'.
Nice coloring and texturing btw .... thats what really sells it for me.
Looks like a funkier way of doing concrete counters. More rustic and natural looking though..


----------



## ApgarNJ

what is the surface underneath that you mold this into, are their limitation as to what you can pour this over?
I really like that sink, and I think it would be great to do something with that system in the future. I'll be reading up on it for sure. many of the bathrooms we do are pretty high end.


----------



## Magnettica

crovello said:


> I love the use of those old doors. Did they manage to install ensulated glass in that thing. I would imagine the original door had wood panels.
> 
> If my electrician ever wired a panel like that it would be the last job he ever did for me. Most good electricians I know take pride in a neat panel. I can't imagine leaving it looking like that. Is the inside of that panel as messy as the outside?


The inside is indeed a mess. Come to think of it, I didn't even see an inspection sticker. It may be inside the panel. I'll check when I go back there to trim out.


Not sure about the glass panels. I can find out though. The kitchen in this house is the real attraction.


----------



## saveonsolar

*Photovoltaic*

15 BPSolar modules.. 175..not pictured 9 bpsolar
4 kw system


----------



## saveonsolar

Brian, i must say that ceiling is awesome...nice work...


----------



## Magnettica

brianmvp said:


> Opposite side f same room, "
> Two-lockers-with-overhead-storage-space-shaped-around-a-double-bed", Unit


Nice!


----------



## Magnettica

saveonsolar said:


> 15 BPSolar modules.. 175..not pictured 9 bpsolar
> 4 kw system
> View attachment 29509


So all that just to run a window air conditioner. :blink:

4kw/ 240v = 16.6a


----------



## saveonsolar

Magnettica


This systems runs most of this house electricity. 
It produces 24-28 ac/kw/day
It is a grid tied system....no batteries..


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

saveonsolar said:


> Magnettica
> 
> 
> This systems runs most of this house electricity.
> It produces 24-28 ac/kw/day
> It is a grid tied system....no batteries..


 
Whats the cost for a system that size?


----------



## saveonsolar

BCConstruction said:


> Whats the cost for a system that size?


For a 4 kw system you can expect to pay anywhere from $28,000 to $35,000
it's anywhere from $7-9 dollars per watt..
that is the residential rate... it gets cheaper the bigger the system..
maybe down to $5.5/watt for a good size commercial job..
that is installed.. there are a lot of rebates to solar.
30% Federal tax credit.. 35% state($5000 cap in Hawaii)
The system i listed was a two part install,
maximizes the state tax credit..
:thumbup:


----------



## AFOREMA1

saveonsolar said:


> 15 BPSolar modules.. 175..not pictured 9 bpsolar
> 4 kw system
> View attachment 29509


SAVEONSOLAR the view in that picture is awesome where was this done at?


----------



## saveonsolar

I agree, One of my workers is a surf photographer. The picture was taken up on the mountain looking into Honolulu..


----------



## katoman

*Steel Beams*

This week we put 3 steel beams in for new sliding door entries for a walkout bsmt.

Just helping out a fellow contractor. Tomorrow I'll have a pic of the beams installed.


----------



## Magnettica

saveonsolar said:


> Magnettica
> 
> 
> This systems runs most of this house electricity.
> It produces 24-28 ac/kw/day
> It is a grid tied system....no batteries..


Don't get me wrong, there's nothing with selling it back to the utility company...


----------



## ApgarNJ

not all power companies allow sellback. that is why i won't be going solar anytime soon. 40-50k for a system to run my house , if i want to sell back, then it's even bigger. even with rebates, if you can't sell back, it takes a while to repay yourself.
I am reading on the microinverter systems where the panels all work independent of each other, so if a few get into the shade, the rest of the grid doesn't suffer performance. I'd rather get into installs of the panels and let the electricians hook it up. i'm comfortable working up high and on roofs. something to think of for another way to get job leads in. if i did solar at my house, it'd be off the house on a platform/frame.


----------



## Matt G

saveonsolar said:


> For a 4 kw system you can expect to pay anywhere from $28,000 to $35,000
> it's anywhere from $7-9 dollars per watt..
> that is the residential rate... it gets cheaper the bigger the system..
> maybe down to $5.5/watt for a good size commercial job..
> that is installed.. there are a lot of rebates to solar.
> 30% Federal tax credit.. 35% state($5000 cap in Hawaii)
> The system i listed was a two part install,
> maximizes the state tax credit..
> :thumbup:


 What is the cap on the fed tax credit?


----------



## saveonsolar

New Jersey buys back any additional power your produce.. they also have a very good state incentive...There is NO cap on the federal tax credit... Obama removed the federal tax cap.:clap:


----------



## Matt G

saveonsolar said:


> New Jersey buys back any additional power your produce.. they also have a very good state incentive...There is NO cap on the federal tax credit... Obama removed the federal tax cap.:clap:


But the fed tax credit is only for retrofits - not new construction - is that correct?

Interestingly enough, here the power company buys back for more than they sell it for. Something about having to meet some quota. I gotta think that is a temp thing until PV and selling back becomes more popular. 

One thing I gotta wonder about is why has the popularity of renewable energy taken so long to start to catch on? I guess it is a matter of technology and how good it is, but dang - they sent a man to the moon - what, like 30 years ago? Why can't the fed do something simple like figure out how to harness the sun's energy cheaply with reliable technology. Then we could tell those Arabs to take a hike - and who knows - maybe even stay out of their business


----------



## ApgarNJ

saveonsolar said:


> New Jersey buys back any additional power your produce.. they also have a very good state incentive...There is NO cap on the federal tax credit... Obama removed the federal tax cap.:clap:


PSEG does the Buy back, but I have been told by homeowners looking into solar that they called JCP&L and that their grid in our area (at least) can't handle selling it back to them. so it can't be all of NJ, if it was, I'd think about a system at my house way overbuilt so i could recoup the cost faster.
I've heard about 5 years ROI if you can sell back a decent amount. 
60% of your money back in rebates between state and feds isn't bad but still a good chunk of change in this economy to put out right now. most people don't have 30k laying around to pay the balance after rebates.

does anyone know if the rebates are done afterwards or do you pay for the full amount first and then wait for the rebates to be handed out later?


----------



## katoman

*Steel Beams*

Beams are in and block filled. They'll get stucco later on. 

This job will go on forever I think. HO changes her mind every day. The architect has already done 4 sets of drawings. The GC is loosing it :laughing:

I'm glad I'm just a sub on this one. Don't matter to me, I'm T&M, I'll change it out every week if she wants.


----------



## saveonsolar

Matt G said:


> But the fed tax credit is only for retrofits - not new construction - is that correct?
> 
> Interestingly enough, here the power company buys back for more than they sell it for. Something about having to meet some quota. I gotta think that is a temp thing until PV and selling back becomes more popular.
> 
> One thing I gotta wonder about is why has the popularity of renewable energy taken so long to start to catch on? I guess it is a matter of technology and how good it is, but dang - they sent a man to the moon - what, like 30 years ago? Why can't the fed do something simple like figure out how to harness the sun's energy cheaply with reliable technology. Then we could tell those Arabs to take a hike - and who knows - maybe even stay out of their business


wassup Matt,
The federal tax credit applies to any type of solar installation, new construction or retrofit installations..There are different caps or limits.. There are no caps for photovoltaic.. $2000 cap for Thermal systems..
It is taking a long time for solar to take off. I think that the oil industry has a lot to do with it..When the price of oil was $140 a barrel it got out of control here. I believe that the oil industry wanted to see where the breaking point was.. Then they backed off and now they are just going to string us on as long as they can..The prices for modules have dropped, but i think that it has to do with the economy and demand.
If the utility bays back the power higher than what they charge for it.. you should jump on it.. your return on investment can be as low as 3 years..you will get more than 25 years of free electricity..very solid investment..
:thumbup:


----------



## ApgarNJ

is there a economical way to store it or you just go on the grid at night, isn't this when most people use their electric? so what if you are gone all day and have no lights on, then the sun goes down and you have to go on the grid? I can't see a way of getting free electric unless you are able to sell back. some people around here, simply have it for their house to run that only. i don't understand a system that only does the house it's built for and not overbuilt for sellback.


----------



## Matt G

*Sellback only*



ApgarNJ said:


> is there a economical way to store it or you just go on the grid at night, isn't this when most people use their electric? so what if you are gone all day and have no lights on, then the sun goes down and you have to go on the grid? I can't see a way of getting free electric unless you are able to sell back. some people around here, simply have it for their house to run that only. i don't understand a system that only does the house it's built for and not overbuilt for sellback.


Just to be clear some of these homes I've seen have PV systems that are only for sellback. Seems wierd, but it turns out that storing the sun's electricity in bateries is expensive. The bateries large and numerous enough to run a home cost $thousads and have a limited lifetime. These sellback systems I've seen are an entirely seperate system from the home's electrical system with their own meter and everything. I guess the idea is that if you sell back as much as you use (assuming = buyback and purchase price) you have "net zero" usage.

There are very other likely other technologoes that I'm not aware of but that is what I've seen in a few instances in my limited expierence.


----------



## ApgarNJ

interesting, I hadn't heard of a system only used for sell back. i'd have to find out, but I am pretty sure our electric company is not setup to handle sell back atm.
some in NJ are, but not JCP&L


----------



## saveonsolar

Not many utilities in the US are buying back electricity..These systems are called NET metering..
The way net metering works is, you make all the electricity during the day(spin the meter back) and then at night you use the utilities electricity..
Not a good deal for the utility for they have to maintain the grid for a minimal fee.
I was just using NJ as an example.. I believe that South Carolina buys it back and maybe even California..
In Hawaii they are netting it out.. so if you make more than you consume in a year, they just clear it out...They don't pay for extra electricity..Obama is trying to change this..
Batteries are expensive and they have a very short life expectancy(6 years) 
If you buy a house that is far from the utility and have to get the electricity out there,
then going off grid sometimes makes sense..
The way that we calculate payback, is by increasing the utility by 5% yearly..
in Hawaii we had a rate increase of 14.5% last year.
The higher the increase, the sooner you get your return..
You can install the system in increments..and the tax credits do carry over..
In Hawaii 75% of the electricity is made from oil, 
the price of oil is going to go up and so will the price of electricity..
The way we put it, its a long term investment..


----------



## bodean614

*design coming to life*

the radius beams are about 400 lbs each
All western Red Cedar
4x 12, 8x8 post 6x12 radius


----------



## Magnettica

bodean614 said:


> the radius beams are about 400 lbs each
> All western Red Cedar
> 4x 12, 8x8 post 6x12 radius


Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Unscratch

*$19,000.00 (6) Scratched Tempered Door Resurfacing*

Here's a job we did. The cleaners managed to scratch the heck out of these $19,000.00 doors. We resurfaced them for a fraction of that! Saved them a chunk! What made it more difficult was the doors got the setting sun. If they weren't totally perfect, you would have seen haze and swirls. We had to do all (6) doors. Got it done in (2) really long days. This house was right on a lake in Bradenton, FL. They found an alligator in the screened in patio one day! The screen wasn't in yet! Fortunately I only saw a lizard.

Rick Evans
http://www.UnscratchTheSurface.com
888-986-7272
[email protected]


----------



## stp57

Stunning work! You had to have had some really expensive waste after cutting out those arches. What did you do with pieces that you cut out?
Steve



bodean614 said:


> the radius beams are about 400 lbs each
> All western Red Cedar
> 4x 12, 8x8 post 6x12 radius


----------



## bodean614

*lotsa scrap*

Not much waste few big chunks might try to do some carving...
but at the prices of material iI figured it right on..
will post more later


----------



## WNYcarpenter

Nice Work!

bodean614...I don't see Cincy too often on here....I grew up on the east side, Milford area, McNicholas HS '93....I'm curious what area you're working in and where you're based out of....:thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Gus Dering said:


> When I squint my eyes real hard I can see you sitting on that porch sippin shine with that big ass dog of yours at your feet.:laughing:
> 
> What is the deal with that house Warner? Is it yours ?


At one time, that was being considered. 

Long story short, the owner just died last fall.
I am one of only a few people to have ever been inside the house.
I met the owner 4 years ago and have done some repairs on the place.

I am helping all parties involved to see the house can't be tore down, and working on gathering info and ways to raise money to restore her.

As far anyone knows, it is the oldest house standing in our county.
Built in 1849 by one of the original family's to settle in auburn area.

It is a time capsule but, it needs a bunch of work.

It was built without that front porch. I don't care for that porch.
Sorry for the hi-jack. 

Gus, you could make this a new thread if you want, I don't care.

Sorry, not short version.:shutup:


----------



## Cole82

Dig dig digging putting in some 4" pvc.:thumbsup:

Cole


----------



## investaz

*Full Trash out & Clean up Service Before/After photo*

:thumbup:


Many homes in Phoenix have had appliances stripped from them by thieves trying to make a fast buck out of other people's misfortune.

What these people probably don't appreciate is that when a home is stripped of its stove and range, it wont qualify for certain types of financing. Although that alone isn't going to rescue the economy in Arizona and turn around the housing market, it is certainly a symptom that the rest of us could do without.

We take over vacant short sales from homeowners who are sick of trying to keep their investment in good condition while it is on the market. It's often too expensive for them to keep the utilities on, and of course a home can't be inspected without utilities. So what would you rather do? Go for the house that is in full working order or opt to switch the electricity and the water on at your own cost to see if the house is what you hope it will be? No need to answer, it is common sense.

We clean up homes in short sale, replaces stoves and appliances and provides ongoing day-to-day maintenance of the property via a live-in Guardian Angel, or home guard.

They no longer have to pay utilities and their homeowner's insurance policy will still be valid with an occupant in the house. Not only that, the bank will often extend the short sale period as it is seen that you're taking some big steps to get the place sold.


----------



## decksandfences

nice kitchen Leo


----------



## woodworkbykirk

finishing up a complete reno, all new cape cod wood siding, new windows and doors. knocked down the old garage and built a new one, tore off the front mudroom and rebuilt it 

here is some pics of the back deck near complete


----------



## shanekw1

My last few weeks

From this










To this, so far.


----------



## genecarp

shanekw1 said:


> My last few weeks
> 
> From this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this, so far.


 
Good inside work Shane, GMOD:thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Wtf was in that box over the shower?

The flooring and the surround were pimp!!:laughing:


----------



## shanekw1

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Wtf was in that box over the shower?
> 
> The flooring and the surround were pimp!!:laughing:


That box in the shower had some plumbing from upstairs hidden in it. I think painted drain pipes would have looked better.:laughing:

It is still there, only a bit nicer looking.

Dammit, I was gonna save that flooring too!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

woodworkbykirk said:


> finishing up a complete reno, all new cape cod wood siding, new windows and doors. knocked down the old garage and built a new one, tore off the front mudroom and rebuilt it
> 
> here is some pics of the back deck near complete


 
Whats the deal with the upper floor windows. They look like they are right up near the soffit?


----------



## jeffatsquan

bodean614 said:


> I grew up in Milford also but 1984 project by Shriners oasis.


 
Mariemont '78 missing my Skyline and Greaters


----------



## WNYcarpenter

jeffatsquan said:


> Mariemont '78 missing my Skyline and Greaters


Cool!.....Goldstar is better:thumbup:....just a pup here, but lots of love for the Nati!....


----------



## Resta

Have to make 36 panels. MDF (not me) and plaster.


----------



## decksandfences

great work john


----------



## rselectric1

------


----------



## Chasing Dreams

Kitchen job we are trying to get wrapped up before the Home Show. We don't normally chase kitchen jobs, but this one was a previous customer. I love repeat biz. The job was ours before I even gave out the numbers:thumbup:.

When you have customers that are dedicated to you,..... You have to be dedicated to them!

Here is a before pic and a pic as of this afternoon. Hope to have it wrapped up by next Wed.


----------



## Resta

At close range.


----------



## shanekw1

Resta, you're a freakin' animal.:thumbsup:


----------



## detroitMi

*Custom Tile Marble Granite Work*

Here 's some pictures of my house , I just finished tiling, flooring,bathrooms,kitchen,granite tile countertops, etc.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I can't quite read the number under, "for a good time call:"


----------



## davitk

I "hired" my wife to get some practice tiling our own bathroom: 



















I suggested today would be a good day for her to grout. How far do you think that got me? :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica

Prep wiring for a Kohler generator. 

The 200 amp MB panel is on the left, the 100 amp automatic transfer switch is on the right.

Conduits from L to R: 1) 4-wire 60 amp feeders 2) emergency branch circuits 3) 4-wire 60 amp feeders from the generator. 




















Tomorrow we set the genny, gas and electric to the unit, then fire her up!


----------



## William James

*I'm not a roofer, but...*









Told my mom I'd give her a good deal on it!!! Gotta pay for it anyways, why not a discount and help out her son. :laughing:
Got the old stuff up, new ply down. Guy put only 1/2" on a porch/roof originally. And just cut-out roofing and set posts in. Freakin H.I guys, they'll give those licenses to anyone.










Nail base down. Tomorrow is the cap sheet, posts against house, and hopefull siding before it rains for 3 days. Fun, Fun!!! Should of pulled those damn 4x4's out and just set them on top. There is a Finished ceiling below.


----------



## stp57

Looking forward to the finished photos Jay.
Steve



Craftsman Jay said:


> Told my mom I'd give her a good deal on it!!! Gotta pay for it anyways, why not a discount and help out her son. :laughing:
> Got the old stuff up, new ply down. Guy put only 1/2" on a porch/roof originally. And just cut-out roofing and set posts in. Freakin H.I guys, they'll give those licenses to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nail base down. Tomorrow is the cap sheet, posts against house, and hopefull siding before it rains for 3 days. Fun, Fun!!! Should of pulled those damn 4x4's out and just set them on top. There is a Finished ceiling below.


----------



## William James

*Not finished yet, progress photos*



stp57 said:


> Looking forward to the finished photos Jay.
> Steve


A little too optimistic thinking i could finish it all today (It's Sunday!). Well finished the flashing, added some house wrap under the tar paper, and finished the cap sheet. Sealed everything for the rain. Weather wasn't ideal for the flintlastic SA, but she said, "I just want it to get done!" OK. Seemed to stick well without the heat towards mid-day. Out there with a heat gun in the late morning . Will finish it up next Saturday (posts, rails, siding).


----------



## Magnettica




----------



## mdvaden

My latest project just happened to be our own back yard. 2/3 done anyhow. We did the front 18 months ago or so.

Last autumn we build the detatched guest building. then the landscape stuff a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## stp57

Wow! What a clever & attractive way to make steps. Good job.
Steve



mdvaden said:


> My latest project just happened to be our own back yard. 2/3 done anyhow. We did the front 18 months ago or so.
> 
> Last autumn we build the detatched guest building. then the landscape stuff a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## William James

Very nice work MD.


----------



## LivinTheDream

Love the stair detail! :clap: Very nice work.

I'm in Portland. I'd love to see your portfolio sometime. We don't have a regular landscape sub.


----------



## Willie T

Those steps are great! So is the whole rock thing.

I hope not, but I'll bet someone gives you grief about the small tread size.... just like I'm getting for this child's ladder/stair we're putting in right now.


----------



## stp57

I don't need no stinkin' back to that bench.:laughing:
Steve



Willie T said:


> Those steps are great! So is the whole rock thing.
> 
> I hope not, but I'll bet someone gives you grief about the small tread size.... just like I'm getting for this child's ladder/stair we're putting in right now.


----------



## Magnettica

Willie T said:


> Those steps are great! So is the whole rock thing.
> 
> I hope not, but I'll bet someone gives you grief about the small tread size.... just like I'm getting for this child's ladder/stair we're putting in right now.


Treads look fine but where's the hand rails?


----------



## Leo G

*Made a couple of hutches.*

Made a Cherry hutch and a couple of paint grade hutches. The Cherry hutch is what I would consider more a real hutch. The others are to small, more like bookcases with doors below. The Cherry hutch is a natural Cherry, just a clear coat. The two small hutches will be painted white with a pigmented lacquer.




















Delivered the Cherry hutch to the client today.

Delivered the two hutches to my finisher. Usually I do finishing, but he does much better with pigmented lacquers than I do.

Sorry for the crappy phone pics.


----------



## idocarpenrty

*The job that almost killed me!*

Look at all those angles! This was a college course in sinding and trim work!


----------



## Willie T

Magnettica said:


> Treads look fine but where's the hand rails?


Same place the rest of the bench seat is.

We honestly tried to do the entire deck in three of four hours, but finally figured out it was going to take a few days. :thumbsup:

(You guy's comments made me look to see if I was on the "Woodworking" Forum.)


----------



## Leo G

Willie T said:


> We honestly tried to do the entire deck in three of four hours, but finally figured out it was going to take a few days. :thumbsup:


So, not a money maker, eh? :whistling


----------



## Willie T

Leo G said:


> So, not a money maker, eh? :whistling


Nope. I was helping out a friend on this one, so I don't know the actual numbers. But I don't think he's gone looking at a new truck yet.


----------



## stp57

Yup, sometimes we can think like our customers & suppose that a three day job can be done in four hours.:laughing: Been there, done that.
Steve



Willie T said:


> Same place the rest of the bench seat is.
> 
> We honestly tried to do the entire deck in three of four hours, but finally figured out it was going to take a few days. :thumbsup:
> 
> (You guy's comments made me look to see if I was on the "Woodworking" Forum.)


----------



## stp57

Very nice job, but no overhang? What was the architect thinking?
Steve



idocarpenrty said:


> Look at all those angles! This was a college course in sinding and trim work!


----------



## Tinstaafl

My eyes would be crossed if I tried to do that kind of work on the _floor_! :laughing:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Resta

Don't ask. I know that I have back, neck and feel like step down from the swing....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Dam Resta! your work makes me feel like im a hack lol.


----------



## stp57

Brilliant work Jason. I take it that Azek must be PVC? You milled all of the moldings from Azek? How did you get the surface so smooth. My experience with doing things with PVC is that under the factory surface it is rather porous?
Steve



Jason W said:


> Nearly completed with this 1.3 million exterior restoration.
> 
> The entire exterior was removed down to the framing. New spray foam insulation was put in, new sheathing (zipwall), and all the siding and trim was made from new materials at our shop in Manchester, VT.
> 
> The siding is 5/4 x 6" Heart grade Redwood and the trim was made from Western Red Ceder. Some other elements like railings, balustrades, and pedestals where made from Spanish ceder.
> 
> There is a bluestone patio all around the house and the old Mahogany base and cap rotted away after only 20 years. For this reason we decided to make the new base out of azek. We took advantage of the pilaster locations and hid the expansion joints behind them and didn't make a permanent attachment from the cope joint returns of the pilaster to the base so it could move freely in different weather conditions.
> 
> (Many pics to follow)


----------



## Jason Whipple

stp57 said:


> Brilliant work Jason. I take it that Azek must be PVC? You milled all of the moldings from Azek? How did you get the surface so smooth. My experience with doing things with PVC is that under the factory surface it is rather porous?
> Steve


Thanks Steve,

We use XLM primer on the milled parts of the PVC. That really helps the paint stick. After it was installed we use 2 coats of SW Duration. That fills in the pours very well.

I'm about to do some heating and bending of some milled PVC for some curved balustrades next. The porous condition you mentioned is turning out to have a set of it's own problems to deal with...


----------



## Jason Whipple

Wow Resta! great work again!


----------



## mudpad

*April Aerial photo*

Here is the latest aerial photo from my school project. Biggest difference this month is that instead of mud up to our a**holes we are now sucking dust.


----------



## stp57

Great info. I didn't know that Sherwin Williams made exterior SW Duration. That's good to know. Keep us abreast on the bending project.
Steve



Jason W said:


> Thanks Steve,
> 
> We use XLM primer on the milled parts of the PVC. That really helps the paint stick. After it was installed we use 2 coats of SW Duration. That fills in the pours very well.
> 
> I'm about to do some heating and bending of some milled PVC for some curved balustrades next. The porous condition you mentioned is turning out to have a set of it's own problems to deal with...


----------



## Magnettica




----------



## ChrWright

Great work as always Resta. Cool seeing your layout lines there as well.


----------



## ChrWright

Nice clean work Mag.


----------



## Jason Whipple

Nice straight lines Mag. That's what I like to see when I have to pull the cover from the box!:thumbsup:

Unfortunately, 90% of the time it's one of these...


----------



## MAD Renovations

Magnettica said:


>


NICE!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

MAGNETTICA:


As usual, Very thorough and Very neat! Where is your usual backboard and the stapling/tying of the exited wires? 

Gettin' lazy in your Private Venture??? Huh? Huh? Explanation!!



http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj138/electricianron/IMG_0238.jpg









Jeees! Give a Man a Job and he will Excel! Give him the opportunity to build a Business and He gets all Soft!!

(I Laughed!!!)


----------



## Magnettica

^^

One has a 7' ceiling the other has a 9' ceiling. 

Generally, they're not too concerned with stapling the wires above the panel on an upgrade as long as the cables supported within reason.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Magnettica said:


> ^^
> 
> One has a 7' ceiling the other has a 9' ceiling.
> 
> Generally, they're not too concerned with stapling the wires above the panel on an upgrade as long as the cables supported within reason.


I was just busting yer hump. All the way!!


----------



## finaltouchfloor

*Shower Pictures*

2.5 days tile & plumbing, 2 days texture & paint.Total Bathroom Remodel with sky tube. It used to have a tub. Those new Toto Toilets are a pain.


----------



## finaltouchfloor

*Shower Remodel Pics*

And here's the shower


----------



## finaltouchfloor

*One Day Shower Remodel*

Job started with a call at 6:30 am with homeower calling saying the power was out due to a rare snowstorm. She said stay home, no power, no heat & she was going to work for heat. We showed up with a good generator, heater & pop-up tent and went to work. 

Old tile was moldy, dirty 4" white missing a row due to a leak. Left Tub , Demo old 4" Tile , Installed new 1/2 hardie, Installed & Grouted in one day. House has built in 1940 , tub was short , used small rips at edges with bullnose. We installed two inset shelves for soap/etc.

We also did a backspash at the same time.

Raine, shine or blizzard the machine keeps going.


----------



## finaltouchfloor

*Before & After Shower Remodel*

Total bathroom remodel. Removed old fiberglass shower & add 6 inches to length. Used corner seat kit & poured new shower pan. 3 days with 2 guys doing tile & 1 guy 2 days Removal of large soffit/firdown ,wallpaper removal , smooth finish text & paint, Installed new lights. Total 5 days


----------



## ApgarNJ

yeah, that does look bulky and cheap. sticks out way too far.


----------



## William James

*Have to make the customer happy*

Thanks for the pick Brian. 
You're right. It takes too much away from the cosmetics of the job. But the customer's the one using it everyday. They aren't going to be staring at it all day. Just when they're sitting on the toilet. 

Still looks great!


----------



## basswood

*Life is a Bench*

Worked on a sunroom wrap around bench this week. The bench is a large "U" along 50 l.f. of wall. I'll post some process pics in the "finish carpentry" folder this weekend.

Cheers,

Bass


----------



## Leo G

Is the top MDF and wood edge?


----------



## basswood

Leo G said:


> Is the top MDF and wood edge?


Yep. MDF with Yellow-poplar edge as per architect spec.


----------



## andybuildz

Beautiful work Bass but I wouldn't expect any less from you:thumbsup:
Good to see you here...sure beats that other place:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

I don't like the stuff. I'm building a hutch and was forced to use MDF veneer for the back. Heavy stuff and it actually imparts more brownness in the Sapele' as opposed to the plywood which has white poplar as a backer.

It does have its uses


----------



## basswood

andybuildz said:


> Beautiful work Bass but I wouldn't expect any less from you:thumbsup:
> Good to see you here...sure beats that other place:laughing:


Hey Andy,

Thanks. This is a good forum. Good folks and better layout/function than most. I have not spent much time here in recent months though. Busy with work and home life (recently became a single parent--due to a little situation --as Robert Cray would say, "I put 2 and 1 together and you know that is not and even sum."

Doing well now though... catch you around,

Bass


----------



## Unscratch

Can I just put a link to my page on my site where I post all my current jobs? Well, here it is. 
commercial glass restoration

We have a unique trade. What we do is glass restoration. Primarily we completely resurface scratched tempered glass. Usually its caused from fabricating debris, which it debris that gets fused to the surface of the glass during the tempering process. We have a way to basically grind down the scratched layer of glass and re polish it back to clear in a relatively short period of time. We average about 150 sq ft per day per man. May not seem like a lot but its 3 times faster than anyone else which is pretty significant. We havent found anyone who can match our speed or quality of repair. We resurface glass that gets afternoon sun and still looks perfect when we're done. And still, we come in at about 1/3 of replacement cost or less. Our next project is 7000 sq ft of scratched impact glass in Biloxi MS, curtain wall resurfacing. We'll be sure to keep it updated.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

*Mudroom Addition*


----------



## oldfrt

Very Nice!
Gave that big boxy house some better lines.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Nice job WB:thumbsup: I like the roof.


----------



## WNYcarpenter

Nice work WB....any insight to the "or you will burn" message?

...if walls could talk...lol


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

WNYcarpenter said:


> Nice work WB....any insight to the "or you will burn" message?
> 
> ...if walls could talk...lol


What I could read, said: Leave "Town name", or you will burn!

To me, it looked like an old spray painted kids prank, written on the plywood during original construction.


----------



## shanekw1

Doing this one for a framer-turned-gc. 










Originally was just going to be the roof










then "can you do the soffit and fascia?"










then "How about the siding?", I told him windows and doors need to be installed before I can do the siding, "Can you do that too?"










Now I've started the siding.


----------



## Leo G

Why didn't you just build the whole thing.

Looks good from here so far.


----------



## shanekw1

Leo G said:


> Why didn't you just build the whole thing.
> 
> Looks good from here so far.


Now that he's 4 weeks behind cuz he's not to up on the scheduling thing, I bet the owners wish i _did_ build the whole thing.

He's a foundation and framing machine though.:thumbsup: Fastest, straightest, levelest, plumbest buildings around. It's a treat working on his buildings.:clap:

I call him the framing nazi.


----------



## Tinstaafl

shanekw1 said:


> Originally was just going to be the roof


Ah, that must be the one you were sniffling about in chat the other day. With that pitch, my back twinges for you.

But hey, at least you didn't have to hump shingles up a 40' ladder! :laughing:


----------



## MAD Renovations

Nice work Atlantic!!!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I feel sorry for the guys pouring the garage slab, that is a lot of dragging to get to the back corners.


----------



## shanekw1

Tinstaafl said:


> Ah, that must be the one you were sniffling about in chat the other day. With that pitch, my back twinges for you.
> 
> But hey, at least you didn't have to hump shingles up a 40' ladder! :laughing:


The roof was loaded when I arrived.:clap:


----------



## shanekw1

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I feel sorry for the guys pouring the garage slab, that is a lot of dragging to get to the back corners.


At the rate it's going, it will be me on the wheelbarrow!


----------



## MAD Renovations

Looking great Shane!!


----------



## WNYcarpenter

Tattoo said:


> Looking great Shane!!


x2!


----------



## buildenterprise

Current job, just about wrapped up. Cabot pre-stained EW cedar shakes.


----------



## WNYcarpenter

buildenterprise said:


> Current job, just about wrapped up. Cabot pre-stained EW cedar shakes.




Holy details

Looks great!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

buildenterprise said:


> Current job, just about wrapped up. Cabot pre-stained EW cedar shakes.


What an OSHA protocol pain (to deal with) :laughing:

It's looking awsome = :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica

buildenterprise said:


> Current job, just about wrapped up. Cabot pre-stained EW cedar shakes.


Do you make light blocks for your electrician?


----------



## Magnettica

Before After..


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

That panel is huge!!


----------



## Cole82

Putting up 65 frp sheets on the big house.

Cole


----------



## Magnettica

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That panel is huge!!


40 circuit, main breaker.. Homeline.


----------



## StreamlineGT

Magnettica said:


>


Where's the GFCI? :whistling


----------



## Jeff G

Here's a couple of photos of my current project. Needless to say, I got more time on my hands than seemingly most folks here to do such things as grow a garden. If the economy continues skidding along it's current path much longer, well, I just very well might be relying on all the veggies I can grow. 

In all honesty, I'd much rather be busy earning a living, as times sure have been slow for me these past many months. But I know that I'm not the only one suffering through this. Hopefully, things will get better soon.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I can't post pictures of my garden.


----------



## Cole82

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I can't post pictures of my garden.


 You can, but the repercussions aren't worth it.:whistling

Cole


----------



## Jeff G

Cole82 said:


> You can, but the repercussions aren't worth it.:whistling
> 
> Cole


Pardon me, as I'm new here, but have I committed an unpardonable sin by posting the pics of my garden whilst making pertinent points as to why?


----------



## Paulie

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I can't post pictures of my garden.


 You can up here, as long as it's 12 plants or under. All perfectly legal. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

paulie said:


> You can up here, as long as it's 12 plants or under. All perfectly legal. :thumbsup:


Only 40 miles from Michigan, I can smell it when the wind is out of the north!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## bert0168

Jeff G said:


> Pardon me, as I'm new here, but have I committed an unpardonable sin by posting the pics of my garden whilst making pertinent points as to why?


Here, let me help......


----------



## WNYcarpenter

Jeff G said:


> Pardon me, as I'm new here, but have I committed an unpardonable sin by posting the pics of my garden whilst making pertinent points as to why?


Quite sure no offense was meant!....I like the garden!....

I think Warner is a closet gardener, he only pokes fun!


----------



## Leo G

Jeff G said:


> Pardon me, as I'm new here, but have I committed an unpardonable sin by posting the pics of my garden whilst making pertinent points as to why?


You're gonna have to have a thicker skin around here. There was no insult intended. Just boyz having fun.:whistling You'll get the hang of it around here.:clap:


----------



## Cole82

Jeff G I wasn't directing that post towards you. I was poking fun at Warner

Cole


----------



## Jeff G

Sorry if I came across as being offended, I was just unsure if I had overlooked something in the "fine print" that stated such pics should only be placed in certain threads or something like that. 

I'm sure after being beaten about the upper head and thorax enough, I'll eventually get the hang of it around here. :shifty:


----------



## Leo G

We would never beat you in visible areas.

Always in the softer tissues. Where it is harder to prove :whistling


----------



## Jeff G

Leo G said:


> We would never beat you in visible areas.
> 
> Always in the softer tissues. Where it is harder to prove :whistling


Sounds like you're quite skilled in these matters Leo G. :cheesygri

I guess I'd better learn to duck and maneuver swiftly yet silently.


----------



## Leo G

Just don't fall down. We like to kick them while they're down.


In the softer tissue areas



Of course....:laughing:


----------



## shanekw1

WNYcarpenter said:


> Quite sure no offense was meant!....I like the garden!....
> 
> I think Warner is a closet gardener, he only pokes fun!


Closet gardener, under full spectrum lights.:jester:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

You guys are profiling!!:whistling:shifty::laughing:



Jeff G, nice garden, the only thing I can grow is mold in the refrigerator.

I have been pretty bored myself.


----------



## Cole82

Lots of rain leads to floating culvert and washouts. Love doing things twice. The newly formed pond is about 6-8' deep.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Cole82 said:


> Lots of rain leads to floating culvert and washouts. Love doing things twice. The newly formed pond is about 6-8' deep.


 
Why is there a giant hammer in your pond?


----------



## Cole82

It's not supose to be a pond, we installed a drive way across a ravine. The 18" culvert has a stand pipe on the end of it. The other end is about 80' away finished. We were finishing the standpipe and didn't have enough dirt on it before the rain hit and it floated upward, now looking like a hammer in a pond.

Cole


----------



## mudpad

Cole82 said:


> It's not supose to be a pond, we installed a drive way across a ravine. The 18" culvert has a stand pipe on the end of it. The other end is about 80' away finished. We were finishing the standpipe and didn't have enough dirt on it before the rain hit and it floated upward, now looking like a hammer in a pond.
> 
> Cole


One thing about water, things float in it. You gotta leave things where they will drain before you go home!:laughing:


----------



## jamesclerie

I couple of New subwoofers installed today


----------



## Cole82

mudpad said:


> One thing about water, things float in it. You gotta leave things where they will drain before you go home!:laughing:


 "THOUGHT" it would drain as it was hooked up. Just fill up the hole about a foot then go into the standpipe. Never occured to me the plastic culvert would float.:laughing:.

I screwed up and now know what NOT to do next time. I'm still new at site work. We just started to expand into it.

Col


----------



## JDavis21835

Cole82 said:


> "THOUGHT" it would drain as it was hooked up. Just fill up the hole about a foot then go into the standpipe. Never occured to me the plastic culvert would float.:laughing:.
> 
> I screwed up and now know what NOT to do next time. I'm still new at site work. We just started to expand into it.
> 
> Col


Wait until you see a 4ft diameter concrete manhole float :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason Whipple

Installing MDO sheathing to this gable end.


----------



## mudpad

Hope OSHA doesn't come by!


----------



## Jason Whipple

mudpad said:


> Hope OSHA doesn't come by!


I know, Shhhhhhh:laughing:

Actually, the only violation would be no guard rails. The staging is tied off correctly.


----------



## mudpad

Well, that and extension ladder not tied off and improper use of a step ladder. 

I know, we do what we gotta do!

The work looks great, and the MDO oughta last another 100 years!

Don't tell anybody, but I got 4 guys hanging board in a stair well off a 20' pick board right now. Made it as safe as possible, but OSHA could bust me too!


----------



## stp57

Is that MDO on both sides? It looks very flat. My experience with one sided MDO is that it is usually warped a bit.
Steve



Jason W said:


> Installing MDO sheathing to this gable end.


----------



## Jason Whipple

Yes Steve, It's MDO with 2 good sides. The theory is that the water vapor will run off better on the back side when it gets in and will last longer than it would if it was sitting rough pine. Both side are pre-primed with oil based primer and the best side gets a coat of SW Duration before it's installed.

The warped sheets are exactly the reason I choose to use the rail saw and not the table saw. The cuts come out perfect every time and I don't have to fight the warped sheets by having another guy hold the sheets down to the table saw top.

The bottoms of the sheets going up the rake have a 45 degree return to act as a cap. I wouldn't even think of pulling that off on the TS.:no:


----------



## stp57

I am beginning to like that rail saw system better every time I see it. I better put it on Santa's list.
Steve



Jason W said:


> Yes Steve, It's MDO with 2 good sides. The theory is that the water vapor will run off better on the back side when it gets in and will last longer than it would if it was sitting rough pine. Both side are pre-primed with oil based primer and the best side gets a coat of SW Duration before it's installed.
> 
> The warped sheets are exactly the reason I choose to use the rail saw and not the table saw. The cuts come out perfect every time and I don't have to fight the warped sheets by having another guy hold the sheets down to the table saw top.
> 
> The bottoms of the sheets going up the rake have a 45 degree return to act as a cap. I wouldn't even think of pulling that off on the TS.:no:


----------



## JDavis21835

Dont have too many shots of the current job. We come across a lot of unmarked utilities during the work we do at gas stations. We usually have a private locator service in before we start any excavation. In the first picture, one line was located, in 20 feet there ended up being 16 separate conduit crossings. I usually find them by feel while digging. The only things we usually will have locations on are any public utility, gas phone water electric and sanitary sewer, and the product lines are usually a known location. Also pulled apart a bucket on this job. You wouldn't believe the things we find buried at gas stations.


----------



## jamesclerie

Some curved work we finished up today only had my cell phone with me so picture quality is not great.


----------



## Resta

Finished today.


----------



## Leo G

Looks great as usual Resta.

Now...what about that red chalk line. Does that give you any problems down the line?


----------



## Resta

Cornice moulding.


----------



## Resta

I found this red line...and I left..


----------



## Resta

Want more??


----------



## Unscratch

*Scratched Glass Graffiti Removal - Los Angeles, CA*

Here's a job we did recently that was heavily scratched glass graffiti with a carbide tool most likely. It took quite some time even though we were using some very aggressive grit pads. We removed a lot of glass when it was all said and done. We have a very aggressive glass resurfacing method with excellent results. Our specialty is fabricating debris removal. What is fabricating debris? You'll usually find it on large commercial projects. Click above to find out. Maybe you've seen it already.



Scratched Windshield Repair

888-986-7272
805-295-9020


----------



## coveinspiration

*Midnight Series Glass Mosaic Tile Back Splash*

This is a back splash I installed for one of my customers last week. Mike the owner refaced the cabinets and took care of everything else. He got the doors all custom made for under $500.00 in this kitchen! I was highly impressed.

Colin Wharton
www.covefinishings.com


----------



## nhbcrbuilder

*Basement Bathroom*

Here is a bathroom I did this week. Tiled shower with natural pine bead board wainscoting. Nothing fancy. Still needs the granite shower seat and wall paint and some trim. Waiting on the dropped ceiling as well.


----------



## hammerz_nailz

Here's a built-in that I did a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Resta

Starting-up a large job. Right now it's 3 of us, later will be more.


----------



## Resta

........


----------



## JonM

Starting this one this morning...going up a story over the garage...:thumbsup:








​


----------



## BuenaHomes

*Demolition Job*

Small Residential Demolition in Santa Barbara, California


----------



## Leo G

I made the main portion of the Entertainment center 3 years ago. I made the pull
out shelf and drawer for their new wide screen TV (replacing a projection TV), match
the color to the original formula.
I have photo shopped the color of the new pc, pretty simple, just darkened it. 
The Cherry will naturally darken over the next year and be a perfect match.

OK, here it is in the Entertainment Center I designed and made for them about three years ago.

Here is the whole story 











Shelf pulled out and tilted towards the kitchen which is why it needs to pull out.









This is the view from the sink in the kitchen and it would be about the same at the dinner table.









Rear View. The cables need to be bundled.


----------



## Leo G

*Shed Doors made for an existing shed*

Made these shed door overlays out of Spanish Cedar.  I made them like I would make a FF. Using pocket screws, because it is only an overlay, so structural qualities needed. I routed out the backside and squared up the corners with a chisel. I made the beaded slats out of 3/8" thick Sp Cdr and did them in a tongue and groove fashion. Cheater T&G, I made slots on both sides and then glued the spline into the bead side.







































Here they are on the shed. The original doors were a 2x4 frame with a plywood face. Then they just applied 3 1/2" trim around the perimeter and a horizontal divider. I ripped them off with a flat bar. The original frame was rubbing on the deck so I trimmed it 1/4" and the right door, which is the free door, needed to have the 2x4 vertical stud cut so there was an angle on it so the doors wouldn't rub when they were opened or closed. The overlays are just screwed on from the rear. The doors will be stained a dark brown.


----------



## Resta

In progress...


----------



## neolitic

Impressive, as always.


----------



## stp57

I don't think that we will ever see wood moldings with those dimensions?:whistling
Great job!
Steve


----------



## stp57

Nice work. I bet after awhile the neighbors will forget that the garage didn't always have a room overhead. Sign of good workmanship.
Steve



JonM said:


> Day 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Resta

Thank you guys...Right now there are 3 of us, but we worked on production patterns, moulds and moldings about six month.


----------



## tinner666

Just a small valley replacement.


----------



## JRSeifert

*Addition*

Here's the addition we've been working on for a couple of months. Neat design. Full basement that required removal of the foundation wall to open it up to the existing space. Should be wrapped up with the last of it by the end of this week or early next week.

We're subbing for my cousin, who's the GC on the job. Our two companies work well together, and we do a lot of work for him. We did all the framing, roofing, and exterior work. Now we're working on the tigerboard deck.

Pretty sure you'll be able to tell which one's me, and which one's my Dad. :thumbsup:










Basement wall coming out









Steel beam in and floor poured









The arched soffits were a challenge for me. Had a good teacher.


----------



## Joasis

Nice looking job.


----------



## Magnettica

Seifert, what is the purpose of the OSB on the interior walls? 

Looks like a real nice addition to the original house, nice job.


----------



## JRSeifert

Magnettica said:


> Seifert, what is the purpose of the OSB on the interior walls?
> 
> Looks like a real nice addition to the original house, nice job.


The OSB is just a hard backer for drywall. On the knee walls and posts it wasn't essential, but allowed us to use a little less framing lumber and, on the knee walls it'll provide backer in a kick-prone area of wall.

On the arches, it was easier to calculate, draw and cut our radiuses (radii?) out of OSB and fill in the framing sandwiched between the two vertical OSB forms.

Thanks!


----------



## SK Remodeling

*Pics of my recent work...*





I just finished a pool deck and a front porch. I just started another kitchen remodel. I got all the pics on FB see here. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hollywood-FL/SK-Custom-Carpentry-Remodeling/270546549596?ref=mf&__a=5

Let me know if anyone is from the South Florida area.:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica

JRSeifert said:


> The OSB is just a hard backer for drywall. On the knee walls and posts it wasn't essential, but allowed us to use a little less framing lumber and, *on the knee walls it'll provide backer in a kick-prone area of wall.*
> 
> On the arches, it was easier to calculate, draw and cut our radiuses (radii?) out of OSB and fill in the framing sandwiched between the two vertical OSB forms.
> 
> Thanks!


That would work well for most contractors after they get off the phone with building department :laughing:


----------



## stp57

Really nice work. What is the front porch columns made out of?
Steve



sk071077 said:


> I just finished a pool deck and a front porch. I just started another kitchen remodel. I got all the pics on FB see here.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hollywood-FL/SK-Custom-Carpentry-Remodeling/270546549596?ref=mf&__a=5
> 
> Let me know if anyone is from the South Florida area.:thumbsup:


----------



## stp57

Can't wait to see the deck. Nice work!
Steve



JRSeifert said:


> Here's the addition we've been working on for a couple of months. Neat design. Full basement that required removal of the foundation wall to open it up to the existing space. Should be wrapped up with the last of it by the end of this week or early next week.
> 
> We're subbing for my cousin, who's the GC on the job. Our two companies work well together, and we do a lot of work for him. We did all the framing, roofing, and exterior work. Now we're working on the tigerboard deck.
> 
> Pretty sure you'll be able to tell which one's me, and which one's my Dad. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basement wall coming out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steel beam in and floor poured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arched soffits were a challenge for me. Had a good teacher.


----------



## SK Remodeling

Really nice work. What is the front porch columns made out of?
Steve

Thanks Steve. Those are PVC column wraps.:thumbsup:


----------



## JonM

A weeks worth 









​


----------



## stp57

Do they come mitered?
Steve



sk071077 said:


> Really nice work. What is the front porch columns made out of?
> Steve
> 
> Thanks Steve. Those are PVC column wraps.:thumbsup:


----------



## SK Remodeling

Do they come mitered?
Steve

Yea. Real easy to install!

And lots of different styles and sizes to choose from.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Last weeks job: Applying a glass beaded wallcovering to a bar.

The bar before:










The material:



















The bar primed and ready to go:


----------



## ProWallGuy

Cutting the material (great way to kill any blade you try to use)










Pasting the surface:










Pasting the material:










Setting material in place:










Moving it into position:










Chasing out the bubbles with a soft roller:


----------



## Magnettica

2-family service in beautiful Freehold, NJ.










Ground rods.










Water main bonding.


----------



## mcochrane

*How To get Paid??*

While Im sure this is not the right forum for this, I am new to Contractor Talk, and heard about something today that seems too good to be true. I have been a carpentry contractor in Illinios for about 20 years, and always seem to have a problemgetting paid the last 10% of my jobs. a roofer told me about some type of payment insurance that is available,has anybody heard of this??

Thanks

Mike cochrane
Cochrane and sons Builders


----------



## Resta

Mittre boxes:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

You need at least 15 posts.


----------



## JumboJack

Restroom remod at my church/daughters school...


----------



## Tom Struble

cement job,crappy phone pics


----------



## buildenterprise

Hey, try wiping off the lens beforehand! I feel like I need to wipe my glasses off when I look at those.


----------



## buildenterprise

30 x 12 covered side porch


----------



## Leo G

*Got a few guys int he chat room*

Y'all coming or what?


----------



## Tom Struble

buildenterprise said:


> Hey, try wiping off the lens beforehand! I feel like I need to wipe my glasses off when I look at those.


shut your pie hole 4 eyes:w00t:


----------



## JonM

​


----------



## Leo G

Nice Blue house Jon. Any story to go with the pics?


I see, you eliminated the garage and put on a top addition and a deck. Got it.


----------



## JonM

Leo G said:


> Nice Blue house Jon. Any story to go with the pics?
> 
> 
> I see, you eliminated the garage and put on a top addition and a deck. Got it.


I think mama and papa are planing ahead...It is a master suite and in the years ahead I think they want to hide from the grandfather and crazy grandmother they live with and these two...:clap:


----------



## Tom Struble

windows leaked for 11 years,i cut the stucco back,installed a drip cap then a counter,leak be gone


----------



## BuenaHomes

*House addition in Thousand Oaks California*

*Remodeling contractor in thousand oaks*
*







*

*This is a Media room addition in Ventura county, we do residential framing constructions in thousand oaks california, the roof framing had to be repaired and reinforced with new 2x4's at each roof rafter framing.*


----------



## BrianFox

^im having trouble seeing past the shameless self promotion / advertising....:whistling


----------



## Resta

This is nice room, but crappy photos...


----------



## Resta

........


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

BrianFox said:


> ^im having trouble seeing past the shameless self promotion / advertising....:whistling


Why is that guy on the roof wearing a Festool long sleeve t-shirt?


----------



## Resta

It's white on white and these little bright lights....but really - it's nice room..


----------



## Tom Struble

thats Warnero he's got all them tools:clap:


----------



## neolitic

Resta said:


> It's white on white and these little bright lights....but really - it's nice room..


You do amazing work.











...and you have cute help too....


----------



## Resta

There are very nice detailed grills. I have photo of the small one...





p.s. no Vilma anymore.....


----------



## BrianFox

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Why is that guy on the roof wearing a Festool long sleeve t-shirt?


Doubtful, but as van halen says:
"everybody wants some!!"


----------



## tommytwo

You sure do some cool work resta.


----------



## neolitic

Resta said:


> ...p.s. no Vilma anymore.....


Too bad. :no:


----------



## Cole82

22' long 12' high block wall with 2 doors ways.


----------



## Tom Struble

in progress


----------



## ChrWright

Looking good Tom. 

Copper and vinyl?


----------



## Tinstaafl

tomstruble said:


> in progress


Looking good, Meester Updown. You put the windows in?


----------



## Tom Struble

thanks guys, yea me put in windows ugg

yea kinda ironic huh chris?


----------



## Bad Boy Biker

Geneva Hardware fire last night.

Our repairs to get them open this morning.


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...34165#!/album.php?aid=4203&id=104164499634165


----------



## Snobnd

Hey Resta, That looks like a job i did a while back.

PITA but Looked good when done.


----------



## Snobnd

Last Day..........


----------



## JumboJack

JumboJack said:


> Restroom remod at my church/daughters school...


Grout,texture and primer done today...


----------



## stevenmiles

*Steel Buildings Erection Pic*









This is an airplane hangar we built. It was installed in a week! good engineering makes a huge difference.


----------



## JumboJack

JumboJack said:


> Grout,texture and primer done today...


Sealed the saltillios today....Grout on Monday...


----------



## CarpetRepairGuy

*Berber Carpet Repair*

Here I am with a challenge on my hands.


----------



## Resta

Snobnd, which company make mouldings?

And here few more simple rooms.


----------



## Resta

.........


----------



## contractordan

*Haven't got the picture thing down yet..and these are kind of out of order*


----------



## Resta

You already saw our mittre boxes. 
Now I show how we cut large plaster cove.


----------



## Resta

........


----------



## Resta

Height - 7.5
Projection - 21"


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

You need to invent a tool for that work Resta.


----------



## JRSeifert

Here are a few updates from the last ones I posted. We finished the Tigerboard deck. Wasn't oiled yet in these pics, but sure looked sharp after it was. And yeah, I know the stairs are a little odd. Not my decision. Meanwhile, the other subs wrapped up the interior.

Can't take any credit for the interior work (other than it being supported by our fine framing job) but it's still nice to see it all done. :thumbsup:


----------



## stp57

Without your posts only a tiny fraction of CT members would have any idea of what plaster work entails. Thanks for all of the photos & details. Fascinating work.
Steve



Resta said:


> Height - 7.5
> Projection - 21"


----------



## stp57

Beautiful work JR. Could we see a closeup of the deck? Is that redwood?
Steve



JRSeifert said:


> Here are a few updates from the last ones I posted. We finished the Tigerboard deck. Wasn't oiled yet in these pics, but sure looked sharp after it was. And yeah, I know the stairs are a little odd. Not my decision. Meanwhile, the other subs wrapped up the interior.
> 
> Can't take any credit for the interior work (other than it being supported by our fine framing job) but it's still nice to see it all done. :thumbsup:


----------



## JRSeifert

stp57 said:


> Beautiful work JR. Could we see a closeup of the deck? Is that redwood?
> Steve


Sure! It's Tigerwood, which is actually Brazilian Koa, a very dense hardwood. Not quite as dense as Ipe, but still harder than oak and very rot and pest resistant. Here's a link to a site that explains it better than I probably can. Spendy stuff. Burned up a couple of saw blades and drill bits installing it too.

http://www.tigerwooddecking.com/

Here's a couple of pics. It was all secured with hidden fasteners, and wherever we couldn't avoid face-screws, we had to use plugs. Except for the stairs. I drew the line at that, as I would've needed over 200 plugs just for the treads and risers, not to mention a lot more time. As it was there were over 150 plugs in the deck and railings.


----------



## JumboJack

JumboJack said:


> Sealed the saltillios today....Grout on Monday...


Grout and plumbing fixtures done...Partitions where supposed to be delivered today but did not show up.:furious:

Don't know why pics are over exposed.


----------



## stp57

That is some fine work! That lower handrail rocks!
Steve



JRSeifert said:


> Sure! It's Tigerwood, which is actually Brazilian Koa, a very dense hardwood. Not quite as dense as Ipe, but still harder than oak and very rot and pest resistant. Here's a link to a site that explains it better than I probably can. Spendy stuff. Burned up a couple of saw blades and drill bits installing it too.
> 
> http://www.tigerwooddecking.com/
> 
> Here's a couple of pics. It was all secured with hidden fasteners, and wherever we couldn't avoid face-screws, we had to use plugs. Except for the stairs. I drew the line at that, as I would've needed over 200 plugs just for the treads and risers, not to mention a lot more time. As it was there were over 150 plugs in the deck and railings.


----------



## carpentershane

A few pics of some exterior handrails I recently completed


----------



## opiethetileman

Nice wraps on thoose rails. SWeet

Also nice bathroom floor. But I hate thoose drains. Shame they cant use a channel drain in bathrooms


----------



## JumboJack

JumboJack said:


> Grout and plumbing fixtures done...Partitions where supposed to be delivered today but did not show up.:furious:
> 
> Don't know why pics are over exposed.


All Done!


----------



## stp57

Something nice about new stalls before the perverts mess them up with graffiti.:furious:
Steve



JumboJack said:


> All Done!


----------



## davitk

Bath remodel with wall mount toilet.


----------



## RacerX780

Tinted some bathroom windows with deco film to give privacy, while allowing the brightness of the sun to shine in.


----------



## algernon

Sooo, I slink back in here with my addition.:notworthy

Front








Finally got the roof framing done(no thanks to wind/rain/hail), and the felt down to get to dried in... I'm talking with some roofers as I hope to not have to roof it myself

I'm going to have to hang a 12" overhang onto the existing to match the new 24" OH. 









And the new Master/Media area upstairs. On clear days, I can see the Rockies to the SW.









Anyhoo, thanks to you masters for showing me what you do. Super Props on the hand saw, not many guys I know use 'em around here.


----------



## opiethetileman

a fun tub that is kickin my buttttt............have about 12 hours in this tub surround


----------



## stp57

Thanks to you there are alot of shoeless horses out there. I've never seen spacers like that? Nice work!
Steve



opiethetileman said:


> a fun tub that is kickin my buttttt............have about 12 hours in this tub surround


----------



## neolitic

Resta said:


> Height - 7.5
> Projection - 21"


Clever use of the squares! :thumbsup:


----------



## opiethetileman

best part is they are color coded.......for us blind tile guys. Yeah this tub kicked my arse 12 hours to install.............oh well at least I got paid


----------



## BrianFox

home library with a splash or renovation and a twist of historic restoration

before









during


















after


















Birch finish ply / poplar banding / oak countertop
HO picked the colors, definitely would not have been my choice, plus the historic society was involved on the sidelines.
we left a chase pipe for cable and HDMI, and 2 removable shelves because they couldnt make up their mind if they wanted a TV in the middle of it or not .

Lots of fun in some ways, lots of not so fun indecision in others.
they'll finish filling it in about a month. not shown is the other wall of shelving mirroring these...


----------



## Leo G

That's a lot of books, oh ya, nice job on the bookcase.:thumbsup:


----------



## BrianFox

Leo G said:


> That's a lot of books, oh ya, nice job on the bookcase.:thumbsup:



thats an honor from you my friend. thank you.

they are both 30yr. tenured college professors. lots of paper.


----------



## katoman

I need one of those.

Very nice, did you spray that or brush it?


----------



## BrianFox

Painter oil primed.
hand cut and whizz rolled with foamies


----------



## Mellison

Here is a basement waterproofing job we just started.
A fun job for a great, repeat customer.
WE have to tackle this on from the inside as the foundation walls are shared.












The first of three moisture barriers:









Metal framing, last moisture barrier, Hardie backer and then drywall:









Started to apply mud today:


----------



## indybuilder

BrianFox said:


> Painter oil primed.
> hand cut and whizz rolled with foamies


Looks amazing! nice work


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

I have been looking through the pages here and these projecs you guys are working on are great. You guys do really top quality work!

Mike


----------



## Snobnd

This was a good week - I worked on a few projects, Walls- Ceiling - Sheetrock - Cabinet Doors. I need a few more then I can go to Orlando FLA . 

Yes to see Micky and Frinds

( My daughter cannot wait - Are we going Now? Are we going Now?)


----------



## Snobnd

Oh and Last week it was a floring Week, I did not have the Camera to take the after shots of the Grout, Hard wood floor had another floor above and crapload of Staples for the Plywood - Riped and sanded 1 day 2 more to Poly with Satin coating.


----------



## Tom Struble

siding and trim...finally done


----------



## mudpad

Nice Tom!

That house has a new lease on life!


----------



## chris klee

I made most of this yesterday after work, and finished it tonight.
I need to sand the maple and put another coat of stain on it as it came out a little lighter than the plywood part.









First coat of stain:


----------



## chris klee

Tom, that house looks great. i really like the porch. i may had to borrow a couple of the design elements.


----------



## Tom Struble

Thanks Chris,that cabinet is sweet too:notworthy


----------



## Tom Struble

starting next week,remove cedar,sheath over homasote install cedar impressions staggered hand splits with individual corners

be wrapping the garage and front door head with azek trim and crown

windows will just get a simple j treatment


----------



## carpentershane

Tom,

Finished siding and trim job is sweet. I especially like the porch cover


----------



## stp57

Sheesh! What's wrong with the cedar that's on it now? It looks to be in great shape (besides the banned chemicals that are in it, I'm sure).
Steve



tomstruble said:


> starting next week,remove cedar,sheath over homasote install cedar impressions staggered hand splits with individual corners
> 
> be wrapping the garage and front door head with azek trim and crown
> 
> windows will just get a simple j treatment


----------



## sbcontracting

Not so current, About 3 weeks old. Just getting it downloaded from my camera now.

Trench Drain install. The previous trench drain was cracked and crumbled. Probably due to the fact that it was encased in gravel not concrete. 

This thing is nearly bullet proof. It took me 10 mins to core through 1" of the epoxy/ceramic w/ a diamond blade for the drain. 

A fun little project. It's now finished - patch is in and edges are sealed with VULKEM 45... love that stuff.


----------



## sbcontracting

Finished product, minus VULKEM and asphalt patch.


----------



## WNYcarpenter

Storm damage, insurance job.....dump of dumps....we counted 20 bats Tuesday.

R&R no upgrades...new windows for the dormer, and new dry wall lids.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

That is a nice place there.


----------



## deckman22

sbcontracting said:


> Finished product, minus VULKEM and asphalt patch.


Nicely done. I've seen a lot of houses here that needed a drain like that.


----------



## BrianFox

deckman22 said:


> Nicely done. I've seen a lot of houses here that needed a drain like that.


what he said... rock solid! :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ Stone Veneer

We just completed the Stone Veneer on this project up in Flagstaff, Arizona. Sometimes its nice to beat the heat from during the summers here in Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## Tom Struble

progress


----------



## Mellison

A small Bathroom we did:









My first experience with a Corian nook.
The top panels were made using Koma. First time using that as well.


----------



## sbcontracting

Sharp tub! Are those panels for bathroom fan exhaust?


----------



## Mellison

sbcontracting said:


> Sharp tub! Are those panels for bathroom fan exhaust?


The one on the left is.
The other one was the designer's idea as a way to add symmetry.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Mellison said:


> The one on the left is.
> The other one was the designer's idea as a way to add symmetry.


As it should have been added!


----------



## Resta

Thanks for Lone...I can attach...


----------



## woodworkbykirk

this is a total remodel were doing, were handling the structural and the siding, the h.o are aren taking care of the inside work


arggg, photos wont upload


----------



## Resta

......


----------



## Resta

.........


----------



## Resta

..........


----------



## Resta

A architect make a second-guess and we cut and make a new one....and make him more happy


----------



## Resta

........


----------



## Resta

Keep rolling....


----------



## Resta

........


----------



## stp57

How about a speaker to drown out his singing in the shower?
Steve



Mellison said:


> The one on the left is.
> The other one was the designer's idea as a way to add symmetry.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Nice work Resta. Keep the pictures coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## Resta

Another way to cut large cove. Cove is 11 on 25 1/2


----------



## Resta

Sir Mixalot, ........ flooding today:laughing:


----------



## Resta

On a technicality ....on the site we are 4 mechanics , 2 pretend to be and 1 helper.


----------



## Leo G

So I'm temporarily hijacking this thread because I know a lot of you read it and I cannot create a new thread to discuss it.

I got a message from 480Sparky that he cannot post and receives an error message whenever he tries. I am having this issue also. But I can post in an existing thread, just not create a new one.

I was wondering if this is forum wide or if it is just some people having issue. Thanks


----------



## CookeCarpentry

Leo G said:


> So I'm temporarily hijacking this thread because I know a lot of you read it and I cannot create a new thread to discuss it.
> 
> I got a message from 480Sparky that he cannot post and receives an error message whenever he tries. I am having this issue also. But I can post in an existing thread, just not create a new one.
> 
> I was wondering if this is forum wide or if it is just some people having issue. Thanks


It works for me.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Little 'ole house.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

........


----------



## Tom Struble

very nice warner:thumbsup:...i can post pics again:thumbup:


----------



## world llc

i love what you have done with the patio!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

world llc said:


> i love what you have done with the patio!!


Next year I will be popping the cap off and re-doing it with some stamped concrete and some radius stamped steps.

Also a big deck out back.

He spent his wad this year, new Marvin windows, new wall insulation, Hardie, miratec trim, soffets, fascia, recessed lighting, new 200 amp service and panel re-location, garage door and seamless gutters.

Plus we roofed it last fall and re-did the red oak floors over the winter.
This winter I will be doing all the window and door casing.


----------



## chris klee

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Next year I will be popping the cap off and re-doing it with some stamped concrete and some radius stamped steps.
> 
> Also a big deck out back.
> 
> He spent his wad this year, new Marvin windows, new wall insulation, Hardie, miratec trim, soffets, fascia, recessed lighting, new 200 amp service and panel re-location, garage door and seamless gutters.
> 
> Plus we roofed it last fall and re-did the red oak floors over the winter.
> This winter I will be doing all the window and door casing.


nice work on the exterior, looks like a whole new house.
sounds like a good customer.


----------



## f-16

*current framing job*

current framing job


----------



## Magnettica




----------



## stp57

Nice work Magnettica.
Steve



Magnettica said:


>


----------



## mudpad

*First Day of School*

Alllendale Elementary School First day of School 8.12.10

My work here is done! :thumbup::clap:


----------



## Leo G

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

That's an early start date.


----------



## Magnettica

That's really weird beginning school in August.


----------



## RTRCon

Remodel were just finishing up. New kitchen, bathroom, all new doors/ millwork and bamboo floor.
























Guy I'm working with did all the tile.








Nice view








High rent district across the bay.


----------



## RHoge

RT

Absolutely beautiful work and location. Where is it located?:thumbup:


----------



## bhock

MikeFinley








Wife was looking over my shoulder and really likes the tile used for shower walls. 
You wouldn't happen to know it offhand do ya?


----------



## serrano7503

Just in the early demo stage. Found that a unknown porch had been framed over back in the day.....Change order time!


----------



## RTRCon

RHoge said:


> RT
> 
> Absolutely beautiful work and location. Where is it located?:thumbup:


Thanks. Its an area called Horsehead Bay, south Puget sound West of Tacoma.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i couldnt upload pics earlier this week, hopefully i can now


----------



## woodworkbykirk

more pics


----------



## woodworkbykirk

some more

the house is a 5000 sq foot custom right on a a lake, the side facing the water is going to have two tall walls built out of 7 1/4 for studs. 

the deacon benches are something im doing for my own place


----------



## Leafan

Missed a few weeks. Lol. 




































I will try to stick to the Friday thing now. Lol

I did all the work myself. With exception of hooking power to the panel.


----------



## ROVACON

Small deck build. Old deck was collapsing and detached from house in as you can see in the pics. Fun project though.

Materials were Certainteed Evernew Encapsulated composite decking and Certainteed Kingston Series Rails. PVC band board is AZEK. Tiger Claw hidden fasteners.


----------



## contractordan

well here's the finished product minus a day or two to fine tune. I was a month ahead of schedule due to almost no delays between subs but my client was chomping at the bit to get moved back in..so like an idiot, I let him! :sad: Anyway, I need a couple of days next week to punch it out like I like it.


----------



## contractordan

Well, obviously did something wrong in the picture applications....more later when I have more caffine coursing through my veins.


----------



## 3926

This is a deck and gazebo i am working on at my sons on and off for the next few months . 

I am also adding some pine to the exterior of my house this weekend . :whistling


----------



## contractordan

let's try again....


----------



## contractordan

Here's more...


----------



## woodworkbykirk

heres some more pics of the custom im working on


----------



## woodworkbykirk

and more


----------



## loneframer

*NOT MY WORK* , but thought some of you guys would appreciate these pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer

more


----------



## woodworkbykirk

viddy nice


----------



## Resta

Thank you gentlemen for all the great replays....:notworthy


----------



## dprimc

Just finished this stamped concrete bath floor for a client. 

We did the vanity, countertop and sink a while back and left the ugly vinyl. Now it's all pretty.


----------



## MAD Renovations

Nice floor job... I love that look!!:thumbsup:


----------



## stp57

The first photo looks like OSB. Thankfully, the other photos do your floor justice.
Steve



dprimc said:


> Just finished this stamped concrete bath floor for a client.
> 
> We did the vanity, countertop and sink a while back and left the ugly vinyl. Now it's all pretty.


----------



## dprimc

stp57 said:


> The first photo looks like OSB. Thankfully, the other photos do your floor justice.
> Steve


 
Crap! We were going for the OSB look. :sad:


----------



## davitk

Older gentleman wanted his tub which he happily lived with for 50 years converted to a shower with a bench and a curtain. Also notice the pint sized soap niche...


----------



## Leo G

Nicely executed. I don't really care for the vertical tiles on the shower wall though. Not use to seeing the tile laid that way.


----------



## WNYcarpenter

nice davitk.....I like how you solved some layout issues. I bet the HOer was real happy:thumbsup:


----------



## stp57

Of course there is use for laying out the tile that way. You have to frame in the shower head area or the woman won't know which direction to face.:laughing:
Steve



Leo G said:


> Nicely executed. I don't really care for the vertical tiles on the shower wall though. Not use to seeing the tile laid that way.


----------



## davitk

This job has driven me batty :wacko:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

nice light fixture's?


----------



## Tinstaafl

Oy. I think I just went blind looking at all those lines. :blink:


:thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk

this is some photos of the knockdown and rebuild were doing. it was a 1500 sq footer, now its going to be 2800 sq ft


----------



## stp57

I don't care how strong those truss joists are supposed to be. I wouldn't use them on a doghouse.
Steve




woodworkbykirk said:


> this is some photos of the knockdown and rebuild were doing. it was a 1500 sq footer, now its going to be 2800 sq ft


----------



## Matt G

stp57 said:


> I don't care how strong those truss joists are supposed to be. I wouldn't use them on a doghouse.
> Steve


Are you talking about the "trim joists" shown in the pic or just about truss joists in general?


----------



## stp57

Whatever that 2x3 structure in the above photos is? It looks like floor joists to me? The ones made out of OSB & 2x3's aren't any better. I've seen what happens to them when water damage is a factor & it ain't pretty.
Steve



Matt G said:


> Are you talking about the "trim joists" shown in the pic or just about truss joists in general?


----------



## BrianFox

stp57 said:


> Whatever that 2x3 structure in the above photos is? It looks like floor joists to me? The ones made out of OSB & 2x3's aren't any better. I've seen what happens to them when water damage is a factor & it ain't pretty.
> Steve


I'm not in any disagreement concerning tji's and what water will do to them. The hope is that the builder knows what they're doing and there won't be water penetration.

As far as while building I'll tarp the living hell out of the worksite if a damaging rainstorm is on the way....


I've been able to span and build with ilevel products I could have never pulled off with dimensional lumber...


----------



## Brutus

Used those twice, was definetly not a fan.


----------



## Matt G

stp57 said:


> Whatever that 2x3 structure in the above photos is? It looks like floor joists to me? The ones made out of OSB & 2x3's aren't any better. I've seen what happens to them when water damage is a factor & it ain't pretty.
> Steve


Sounds like you are not a buider. Any wood product will suffer greatly when exposed to water. 

What is in the pic are called trim joists. You buy them in 2' incriments and then they can be trimmed to the specific needed lenght. I've price them but never used them because they were more $ than just ordering the correct length of truss joist.

As the guy said above, one advantage to engineered lumber, weather I-joists or truss joists is longer spans based on taller floor joists. In modern homes home buyers want relatively wide open living spaces. That is not to say that can't be done with conventional dimensional lumber and girders made of either engineered wood (like LVLs) or steel beams. That traditional method is just more expensive and may not yeild as good an end product, not to mention the fact that it requires more old growth lumber which is becoming in increasingly short supply. My current project is using 18" tall truss joists, based on the required spans. Kinda hard to find 2x18s....

The other advantage in particular about truss joists is it makes it much more feasable to install plumbing and forced air mechanical systems. This ends up being a huge advantage what with the popularity of slab houses with today's home buyers. I hate slab houses, but they are the new reality in the lower and even mid priced homes of today. In some geographies, even upper end homes.

We want to build what is best, but really we can only build what home buyers will buy.


----------



## Resta

Minikin change...Four and two...


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Just finished a job in Cocoa Beach, FL where the guy that lived in the condo before my customers bought it was a hermit and smoked in it for 25 years. 
*Removing the popcorn texture:*
*







*

*After the ceilings were redone and the walls were painted:*


----------



## Resta

HO name it "powder rooms", but to call a spade a spade there are the bathrooms...One of them.


----------



## Resta

.............


----------



## mudpad

Sir Mixalot said:


> Just finished a job in Cocoa Beach, FL where the guy that lived in the condo before my customers bought it was a hermit and smoked in it for 25 years.
> *Removing the popcorn texture:*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *After the ceilings were redone and the walls were painted:*


So what's the process to remove that stuff? Is that Tar and Nicotine dripping down the walls?:w00t: :laughing:


----------



## Cole82

All new chimney replacement with a new liner installed. Added a saddle to the top side of the chimney as well. Changed out the boot on the 3" pvc stack as well. 

Cole


----------



## Keeyter

Just a quick bathroom R&R


----------



## MAD Renovations

Nice work fellas


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

This looked like a hallway at a free clinic or dentist office.

120 ln/ft of wall in this thing.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

They got new lights, art work and a whole bunch of pictures to hang on the wall.


----------



## Snobnd

Refinish Hard Wood floors.


----------



## ParagonFloors

*My first and last Black locust floor*

black locust


----------



## Snobnd

ParagonFloors said:


> black locust


 
Nice Floor :thumbsup:


----------



## CopperSmith

6 inch Half Round Gutter, Smoth Round Downspouts, Collection Boxes, and Custom Soldered Miters, all copper. 


Long Lake, MN.


----------



## CopperSmith

*More Copper In Minnesota*

The CopperSmith Gutter Company ---- 

High-Back Custom Copper 

Corregated Downspouts 

Copper Screen 

Collection Boxes 

Heat Tape


----------



## CopperSmith

*Steel Gutters*

16 Gauge - Galvanized Steel Gutters (7 inch) 

4.5 x 5.5 - 24 gauge Steel Downspouts 

10 ft. Piece of Gutter = 45 pounds


----------



## CopperSmith

*More from the CopperSmith Gutter Company*

5 inch K - Style Copper Gutters
3x3 Copper Downspouts 

Job in Ely, MN


----------



## davitk

A bit of a repeat, but I've never been so happy to see a toilet in my life. Too bad the plumber forgot to order the seat.


----------



## stp57

I see the mount & it looks heavy duty & all, but is there still zero movement when a fat butt sits on that can?
Steve



davitk said:


> A bit of a repeat, but I've never been so happy to see a toilet in my life. Too bad the plumber forgot to order the seat.


----------



## davitk

stp57 said:


> I see the mount & it looks heavy duty & all, but is there still zero movement when a fat butt sits on that can?
> Steve


Per Grohe http://www.groheamerica.com/en/news/news-overview/rapid-sl-easy-installation-for-wall-hung-toilets/p/25_71045.html :

"*Reliable and Robust:* The stability of the Rapid SL carrier, which has a certified load-bearing capacity of 880 pounds, assures the utmost security for the wall-hung toilet it supports."

Don't know if it flexes or not, I've got a skinny butt... 

These units were approved for use in Wisconsin just this spring, and my plumber had never installed one before this. The home owner chose it because it allowed us to dial in a height of _exactly_ 19 1/4" to the rim.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

mudpad said:


> So what's the process to remove that stuff? Is that Tar and Nicotine dripping down the walls?:w00t: :laughing:


Steve, We use water and spray it on with an airless.
Afetr spraying the water on about a 6'x6' area, we let it sit on there for a few minutes.
Then scrape it of with a stiff knife.
Yeah that's nicotine running down the wall. Worst I've ever seen.
We ended up rinsing the walls down too.:w00t:


----------



## Leo G

Here is a kitchen I finished up not to long ago. The color is white, but you can see the grain, but it is pretty muted. All Euro cabs, the hardware is the same as her original kitchen. She had to buy a lot more pulls than she had. The ceiling was out by about 1 1/4" so I had to put up a small molding to hide the variance. Had to keep the 18" gap perfect so the 2 x 2 tile wouldn't need to be trimmed because it would show really bad.























































I made the table, the bench was existing


----------



## Gus Dering

Nice Leo:thumbsup:
Why no light rail?
What did you do for edge banding?

You are the euro king now.:clap:


----------



## Leo G

She didn't want the light rail. Just used hot melt iron on tape. With my Hamilton Beach Edge Bander.


----------



## jeffaah

Added trim to the door and porch ceiling along with the "keystone". Not a fan of it but the HO drew it and is super happy...so that means I'm happy.

Also adding 2 5" square columns and trimming with the same detail as the door. Unfortuantly the columns got to the lumberyard today around 5 PM. So a 1 day job turns into 2...yippie.

The door is not centered on the landing or the roof.


----------



## Aaron Berk

All you guys and your high end kitchens

Guess I'll post mine

This is a garage conversion I'm currently doing.
Kitchen on the wall, exhaust goes out a soffit vent, sink base is raised so the plumbing would work. The HO's didn't want me busting up their brand new tile in the hose, so the sink was raised for proper drainage to existing plumbing.

Cabinets are home cheepo 50% clearance, the only one I got to make was the pie pan cubby on the left of the sink base. I also reused their kitchen sink.

So here ya go. :jester:


----------



## Leo G

That is just a standard kitchen for me. It's a nice quality kitchen without that much extravagance.


----------



## Gus Dering

Leo G said:


> She didn't want the light rail. Just used hot melt iron on tape. With my Hamilton Beach Edge Bander.


When I say light rail, I mean extend the door down to cover an 1 1/2" square rail that is placed under the bottom of the cabinet. Extend your finished ends down as well. Looks the same when it's all closed up that you have there but the lights are covered. Yours looks good, I'm just used to seeing a light rail.

Did you use raw wood banding then paint? Or pvc to match your paint? Prefinished interiors? I bet you can see the value of an edgebander by now.:whistling

What is up with that bar sink over a 36" sink base? Man that thing looks small in there. I can see what drove the size of the base cabinet but that sink looks small. She looking for all the counter space she could get?

You keep chasing jobs like this and you will be getting some cool equipment. Keep the dream alive.:thumbup:


----------



## Aaron Berk

Leo G said:


> That is just a standard kitchen for me. It's a nice quality kitchen without that much extravagance.



Right on:thumbsup:

I was just being goofy.

And like Gus asked, whats with the little sink?
It's just opposite of mine LOL, I put a full size into a 30" sink base. Thus the addition of the 6" cubby.


----------



## Leo G

Everything is raw wood when started. I used MDF on this job because I don't trust plywood to be straight and stay straight. Everything you see and the edge banding is translucent white, not paint. It shows easily in person, but the camera just doesn't seem to pick it up. The interiors were finished by me also. One of these days I wll try that prefinished stuff. It was quite a while ago when I tried it first and it scratched to easy with normal machining. It seems much tougher these days.

The cabinet is 42" base and the sink is 20". So it is small, but it isn't a 15" bar sink.

When you do your light rails like you described, how do you drill the hinge holes in the doors? Are they equidistant, or is it a larger distance on the bottom than the top.


----------



## Leo G

Aaron Berk said:


> Right on:thumbsup:
> 
> I was just being goofy.
> 
> And like Gus asked, whats with the little sink?
> It's just opposite of mine LOL, I put a full size into a 30" sink base. Thus the addition of the 6" cubby.


I only dealt with the cabinets. The rest of the kitchen was done by the contractor she hired. She wanted a small sink


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet

Leo I will say it again, I am no fan of that frameless shaker style. But I am a fan of..........no I am a maniac of straight lines. All doors and drawer faces should have absolute perfection in lining them up. And you do that. If it sounds strange by me saying this, believe me, I rarely see some who call themselves kitchen remodelers even adjust doors and drawers. They are all lopsided and haphazardly placed. Oh man I hate that. Some customers don't even notice. 

The light rail issue. Ehhh it just don't work on that style. It's fine like it is. Major manufactured cabinets have a 3/4" recess and most under cabinet lighting is hidden within that relief. Light rail or as some parts of the country call it, UCM under cabinet molding will hide it more. 

I suspect your clients are jumping with joy.
Nice job!!!!!!


----------



## Leo G

Thanks Jimmy. I am not a Euro fan myself. But, when I get a client that wants it, I build it. The kitchen I am working on now (sort of) is a FF kitchen and the one I am starting now is another Euro kitchen. This one will be more high end. Corner cooktop with a large fancy wooden hood. Island with angled corners, fluted pilasters and corbels. I am excited to do this kitchen, it'll look good in my portfolio.


----------



## Kevin M.

Love the shelves next to the fridge. Very clever!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

That was her idea. Sort of a pain. There was a closet there in the original kitchen and they were suppose to frame it out to about 37" They decided to use the whole space and now I had to make a cabinet that was 5 3/4" wide. I had to use 1/2" sides just so it would have a little bit of space on the inside. The cabinet was a bit flimsy because of the 1/2" sided. But when the frame was wrapped and attached it stiffened it up a bit. It is a nice touch for displaying stuff.


----------



## JT Wood

This is a house that is being built by my church.

The profits are being given to build an orphanage in ethiopia.:thumbsup:


In these pics 
we have all the partitions built and ready to install
The garage walls are built on the deck in the house
the garagw walls are flown out of the house and dropped at an empty lot for the time being, until the house roof is complete.

Due to tight spacing of the neighbours houses I need to do the house roof first.


----------



## Gus Dering

Leo G said:


> That was her idea. Sort of a pain. There was a closet there in the original kitchen and they were suppose to frame it out to about 37" They decided to use the whole space and now I had to make a cabinet that was 5 3/4" wide. I had to use 1/2" sides just so it would have a little bit of space on the inside. The cabinet was a bit flimsy because of the 1/2" sided. But when the frame was wrapped and attached it stiffened it up a bit. It is a nice touch for displaying stuff.


Yes, the hinges are then 4 from the top and 5 from the bottom when there is a light rail. 

That small cabinet was fun to finish, I bet. Fixed shelves?


----------



## Leo G

1 fixed shelf in the middle and the rest were adjustable. I prefinished it before assemble. No way to get a nice finish on that while it is put together. My gun won't even fit in there and it is about as small as you can get (Kremlin MVX)


----------



## sbcontracting

Ok, this isn't current, but it's one of my fav's in the last couple years. Love this stuff. Had to match a plaster crown molding - made out of five pcs wood to match it


----------



## sbcontracting

Another builtin job.


----------



## sbcontracting

And lastly - FINALLY - here's my most current job.  Small and sweet. -- Before/After and a detail shot below.


----------



## lexyallen2

*New Foundation*

This old home was sinking in the sand. We raised it up, tore out the old piers, poured new footings, and built a new, solid stemwall for it. We also ended up rebuilding the cantilevered addition as it was about to fall off. 

We just recently finished the stucco base. I love it! It really gives the home a solid look: complete base, mid and upper section. 

Now we just have to paint everything and rebuild the front balcony (awaiting variance approval to make it bigger). Next year, we'll replace the siding and windows.


----------



## stp57

You big tease! Aren't you going to show us the steps that you took to do this job? How in the world did you build a new foundation under this huge house & how did you support it as you were doing it? 
That house looks like it has a basement, in Florida?
Great job.
Steve



lexyallen2 said:


> This old home was sinking in the sand. We raised it up, tore out the old piers, poured new footings, and built a new, solid stemwall for it. We also ended up rebuilding the cantilevered addition as it was about to fall off.
> 
> We just recently finished the stucco base. I love it! It really gives the home a solid look: complete base, mid and upper section.
> 
> Now we just have to paint everything and rebuild the front balcony (awaiting variance approval to make it bigger). Next year, we'll replace the siding and windows.


----------



## lexyallen2

*More pics on website....*

I've got more pics on my website www (period) solidbuilthomes (period) com, under the heading foundation project. 

We had to slide steel I beams under the house, use hydraulic screw jacks to raise it up, and then let it rest on wood cribbing. It was a pain in the butt digging the new footings under the house, but, we got it done. Amazingly, the job went to plan, and finished ahead of schedule and under budget. One of the most challenging parts was getting the steel beams out from under the home after we laid it back down. We left pockets in the block wall that allowed the home to be lowered with the steel beams in tact, but it was still very tight. My house mover on the job, Larry Larue House Movers, had a lot of brilliant ideas to make this thing happen. 

Actually, everyone involved, from my engineer to my foundation guy, had a lot of good ideas that we discussed and implemented in the plans before we started. I also had Robert White come by a few time and offer tips- he's done similar types of projects before for historical home renovations.... this was a big team effort; however, had the house fallen down, my company would've gotten all of the blame..... so, I'm going to take most of the credit!!:laughing:

Also- There isn't a basement.... there's only about 3 feet of crawling room under the home, but, I had the stucco guy go up the siding and extra foot and a half to make the base of the home look more substantial.... I think it looks better architectually with the extra stucco on the base.....better proportions; and it gives the home a true bottom, mid section and top....


----------



## lexyallen2

I posted a reply to my message, which was a reply to your message, but, then I saw this link which said quick reply to your reply......I'm new to forums..... which is the best way to reply to a reply? Thanks!


----------



## stp57

Cool website. Amazing work on this house! I don't see any dirt under this house, just sand (& a very rusty old skateboard)? I can tell that the effort to get those huge I beams under the house (& back out) was excruciating. 
Steve


----------



## ForestDesign

*Recent Renovation!*

This is our most recent retail remodel. The 2-story space was completely gutted and transformed into a LEED certified Yoga/Pilates Studio with multiple custom finishes. 
Grand Opening was this past weekend!


----------



## covaltleveling

*Concrete Floor Leveling southern California photo*

Covalt Concrete Floor Leveling of Orange County, California.
Concrete floor repair and leveling to make sub floor smooth, level and flat:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

its getting there


----------



## stp57

That guy looks like he is ice skating & quite gracefully I might add.
Steve



covaltleveling said:


> Covalt Concrete Floor Leveling of Orange County, California.
> Concrete floor repair and leveling to make sub floor smooth, level and flat:


----------



## Magnettica

Before...











During....











After...


----------



## festerized

Small Project I scored in Monmouth Beach NJ :thumbsup::thumbup:arty::notworthy

http://davidjfestacarpentry.com/home_addition_monmouth_beach_nj


----------



## Magnettica

festerized said:


> Small Project I scored in Monmouth Beach NJ :thumbsup::thumbup:arty::notworthy


That's not 'that' small. Nice part of the state I know that! :thumbup:


----------



## festerized

Yup just a small 4 phase project::thumbsup:
Front dormer
Rear dormer
2000 SQ FT CertainTeed deck
Upper fiberglass balcony


----------



## Magnettica

Looks really good and some family has an awesome home. What a way to make a living.


----------



## festerized

Here’s another one I’m finishing up :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

*Mantle with fluted columns*

Here is a job that I started in May and had all sorts of delays from design to paint to interference from other more important work.

Finally got it out of my shop last Saturday. All prefinished with SW Alkyd oil white. It was primed with MLC Clawlock, 2 coats and most of the mantle has 2 coats of paint on it. The top has 4 coats because it would not lay out without getting junk in it. After the fourth coat failed I buffed it out. The design is squished on the top because of the window on the left (so don't complain Warner) and the design is pretty much the HO's. I added the smaller details on the legs behind the columns because I though it looked to plain. Everything was in pcs when I brought it over. The mantle top the body of the mantle, the molding that goes around the head, 2 columns, 2 bases and 2 oak sub bases were all assembled on site so things would fit nice.

Before









After


----------



## WNYcarpenter

Nice work Festerized:thumbsup:

Interesting deck/balcony.........can you elaborate a little?


----------



## festerized

We are installing Certainteed IPE Tropics decking, (when it becomes available).
6x6 will have cultured stone/ blue stone cap with a flared column, wrapped in Azak
I’m doing an Azak coffered ceiling to break up the larger are below.
The knee walls will have a 8” railing to make up the 36” height
Siding was started today, fiberglass being installed first thing tomorrow morning
I was in a mad rush today and forgot to take pics


----------



## festerized

Get R Dun


----------



## festerized

Came in last Saturday morning and found HO sleeping in the dogs bed, wasted out of his mind, LOL he slept thru the banging!


----------



## festerized

I love my job!:thumbsup:

http://davidjfestacarpentry.com/home_improvement_contractor_jackson_nj


----------



## seattlepainting

*What digital cameras do you use?*

What digital cameras are you using?


----------



## festerized

I keep two cameras in my van (Fuji 8.3 MP & a Nikon 8. MP) and have been using my droid X (also 8 MP) as a camera more often just because it's in my pocket


----------



## tlkropf86

This is what we're working on... Setting 6x6 posts for a wrap-around porch on an old farmhouse.


----------



## seattlepainting

*cameras*



festerized said:


> I keep two cameras in my van (Fuji 8.3 MP & a Nikon 8. MP) and have been using my droid X (also 8 MP) as a camera more often just because is in my pocket


Thanks festerized; we have a couple cameras we keep out in the field for before and after pictures. I carry a Canon 5D MII and a GF1 in my truck.


----------



## Aaron Berk

*Retail work?*

Just submitted a bid and some photos of a prototype.

Could be a nice easy project, 100+ cases built out of pine and clear coated. Getting my hands on cost effective pre cut acrylic sheets was a bugger.

The back panel is 1/8" tempered hard board, painted white one side.

I'm praying this will go through, easy shop project, done in the presents of my family. :thumbup:


----------



## Cairncross

*Current Project*

I've kept myself out of trouble since February 2009 by building this 14,000 s/f home in San Diego.


----------



## Ntxnaildriver

Just trying to stay busy


----------



## stp57

Forget painting the hardboard. You can buy 4x8 sheets of tile board (same as dry eraser board) at HD & Lowe's cheap.
Steve



Aaron Berk said:


> Just submitted a bid and some photos of a prototype.
> 
> Could be a nice easy project, 100+ cases built out of pine and clear coated. Getting my hands on cost effective pre cut acrylic sheets was a bugger.
> 
> The back panel is 1/8" tempered hard board, painted white one side.
> 
> I'm praying this will go through, easy shop project, done in the presents of my family. :thumbup:


----------



## festerized

They let you frame rafter 24” OC?


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

i built some lattice to frame down my porch a little more, and as a sunscreen, i am thinking of chamfering the inside of the boxes, 

and also painting it black what would you guys do???????? any thoughts


----------



## stp57

Wow! That Gothic is the real McCoy. Great job!
Steve







FRAME2FINISH said:


> i built some lattice to frame down my porch a little more, and as a sunscreen, i am thinking of chamfering the inside of the boxes,
> 
> and also painting it black what would you guys do???????? any thoughts


----------



## davitk

Well, we 86'd the can of stewed tomatoes and went with Ipe. 

At this point we are planning to screw the Ipe to the floor, slip the pedistal over the Ipe, and short of a better method for attachment, silicone the bowl to the Ipe...



Is it just me, or does the design on the top of the pedestal look like a series of naked ladies? :whistling


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

festerized said:


> I love my job!:thumbsup:
> 
> http://davidjfestacarpentry.com/home_improvement_contractor_jackson_nj


Looks nice Dave!

Mike


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

davitk said:


> Well, we 86'd the can of stewed tomatoes and went with Ipe.
> 
> At this point we are planning to screw the Ipe to the floor, slip the pedistal over the Ipe, and short of a better method for attachment, silicone the bowl to the Ipe...
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does the design on the top of the pedestal look like a series of naked ladies? :whistling


If those are naked ladies they sure have a big hole.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## aptpupil

stp57 said:


> Forget painting the hardboard. You can buy 4x8 sheets of tile board (same as dry eraser board) at HD & Lowe's cheap.
> Steve


yeah, i use this all the time for making white boards. 4x8 sheet is like $12 and any whiteboard that large you buy from staples, etc. is going to be like ten times that much.


----------



## Morning Wood

Removing.


----------



## Morning Wood

Not done taping and replacing the step flashing yet, but getting there. Blowing like crazy today.


----------



## stp57

I see your bottle of Titebond ll in the photo. That is going to be a very strong lattice.
Steve



FRAME2FINISH said:


> i built some lattice to frame down my porch a little more, and as a sunscreen, i am thinking of chamfering the inside of the boxes,
> 
> and also painting it black what would you guys do???????? any thoughts


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

thanks steve, yea i used bottles of the stuff hahaha, try gluing that together though fought me the whole way,

i wanted it substantial looking as opposed to using a 1x, 1x would of been easier , but if it was easy everyone would do it right.

it is gonna frame down the opening a little, as you walk out and the sun is out, wham it hits ya in your face, hopefully shade it a little.and i hope it looks like it belongs, i can always cut it down there though if i had too,


----------



## stp57

Did you use a router or a dado blade for all of those joints? That looks like PT, so it must have been hard on your bits/ blades?
Steve



FRAME2FINISH said:


> thanks steve, yea i used bottles of the stuff hahaha, try gluing that together though fought me the whole way,
> 
> i wanted it substantial looking as opposed to using a 1x, 1x would of been easier , but if it was easy everyone would do it right.
> 
> it is gonna frame down the opening a little, as you walk out and the sun is out, wham it hits ya in your face, hopefully shade it a little.and i hope it looks like it belongs, i can always cut it down there though if i had too,


----------



## On The Rock

*Display cabinet made possible by Jeremy E and CT*

Well, this is not something I did this week, but it is something I've been meaning to post for the last few months. And it would not have been possible had I not stumbled upon a post by Jeremy E almost a year ago, the post that introduced me to CT. _Much thanks_ to him and everyone on CT! I am a better business owner because of this forum....

If you want to see a more in-depth description of this display cabinet's construction, check out this link:

http://www.ontherockhsi.com/page40/page27/page82/page134/page134.html

Be forewarned that the link is picture-heavy....

....And here's the link to Jeremy E's thread:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/hinge-help-69673/


----------



## Leo G

What do you display in it?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> What do you display in it?


Air.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## On The Rock

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Air.:laughing::laughing:


Air? Can't you see the cork pads in there?:thumbsup:

Seriously, it was designed for fossils, but I think there might be arrowheads and other artifacts in there by now, too. I haven't seen the cabinet loaded yet.

The rollouts are on Blumotion slides to make the drawers easily removable for working with stored items at a comfortable height, so you don't have to crouch down for long periods.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

stp57 said:


> Did you use a router or a dado blade for all of those joints? That looks like PT, so it must have been hard on your bits/ blades?
> Steve


 
no i actually used all framing lumber started with 2x10's and a porter cable saw that was used majorily for the entire thing, and then a jig saw band saw planer, and hand tools everything was planed down to a different thickness. the lattice is all 2x4s ripped and planed down dimensionally.

i built it at my house and took it down there, alot more work than i thought but i just keep designing as i go haha, looks nothing like the drawing i gave the dude hahaha,

i haven't looked at bills lately but i would say i have 3 grand into, i would say its high but around there i imagine, winter is like beating down my door, so i even worked today to try and get it complete,


----------



## JDavis21835

On the outside, your ordinary same old pre engineered steel building.
On the inside, a water treatment facility used to remove contamination from ground water collected on site. 
While impressive, the neighbor seems to have a project that is a little more impressive, dont ya just hate being one upped?


----------



## jmiller

Jimbo says hi. What did you fvckers do today? Shop?







Grant. Can you hook us up w/ these mantle clocks? GC paid 1700 for this one installed, but we can't make it.







The homeowner seems happy. Don't get me started.


----------



## Leo G

Is the circle off to the right on that dormer?


----------



## jmiller

wow. Looks like it!

I'll have to verify that in person tomorrow. Yes I'm going there tomorrow. uggh.


----------



## Leo G

Because the work looks very nice on that dormer. I might suggest making a bigger pc of glass and start from the upper right and draw the new circle until it is centered.

Hopefully it is just an optical illusion.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*belch....*

:drink::drink: looks fine to me......:drink::drink:


Melvin P, Nivlem..:shifty:


----------



## jmiller

I'm 99.9pct sure it is an illusion. Like I said it was subbed out through the gc so if it is off I'd be more than happy to bring it up. We are VERY interested in not letting theses slip through anymore and driving down to lexington or WTH grant is and picking them up. Grant!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> Is the circle off to the right on that dormer?


down and to the right, :whistling


----------



## Leo G

PrestigeR&D said:


> :drink::drink: looks fine to me......:drink::drink:
> 
> 
> Melvin P, Nivlem..:shifty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


>


I have to stop, it is all blurry now.:whistling

down and to the right.


----------



## jmiller

Then they fu,, messed up the window too.


----------



## jmiller

Cheers Brian (?)


----------



## Leo G

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have to stop, it is all blurry now.:whistling
> 
> down and to the right.


Pixelated


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*For now...*

You did a great job..... :drink::drink:..... but let me get back to this thread tomarrow... 


Biff.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

It might be the theme.
Look at the entrance and domers above it.
The round window does line up with the window below it though.:blink:


----------



## jmiller

Leo G said:


> Because the work looks very nice on that dormer. I might suggest making a bigger pc of glass and start from the upper right and draw the new circle until it is centered.
> 
> Hopefully it is just an optical illusion.


 The dormer rocks and I'm sure it it dead nuts center. I just don't want to sub it out in the future.


----------



## jmiller

Sir Mixalot said:


> It might be the theme.
> Look at the entrance and domers above it.
> The round window does line up with the window below it though.:blink:


Sitting in a house judging pictures of a house equates to zero in my book. What was your point?


----------



## Sir Mixalot

jmiller said:


> Sitting in a house judging pictures of a house equates to zero in my book. What was your point?


My point was the round window is probably in line with the domer. It's just an Illusion.


----------



## jmiller

Then thanks I guess.


----------



## jmiller

Sir Mixalot said:


> It might be the theme.
> Look at the entrance and domers above it.
> The round window does line up with the window below it though.:blink:


What should i tell them sir mixalot? Their plans were f'ed or is was the subs fault? Having not seeing it in person you're guessing like everyone else. Not that it's not fun.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

jmiller said:


> What should i tell them sir mixalot? Their plans were f'ed or is was the subs fault? Having not seeing it in person you're guessing like everyone else. Not that it's not fun.


Hell, I was on your side JM.
I'm so miss understood.


Sir Mixalot said:


> It might be the theme.
> Look at the entrance and domers above it.
> The round window does line up with the window below it though.:blink:





Sir Mixalot said:


> My point was the round window is probably in line with the domer. It's just an Illusion.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*cheers. J...*

Just :jester: ...

B.


----------



## dkillianjr

jmiller said:


> The homeowner seems happy. Don't get me started.



Is that him on the left peeing on the shingles:whistling


Dave


----------



## jmiller

Sir Mixalot said:


> My point was the round window is probably in line with the domer. It's just an Illusion.


Sorry Sir Mixalot. I missed that last night. :drink:


----------



## jmiller

Leo G said:


> Because the work looks very nice on that dormer. I might suggest making a bigger pc of glass and start from the upper right and draw the new circle until it is centered.
> 
> Hopefully it is just an optical illusion.


I also missed that you were talking about the mantle clock window. It does look a little off in the pic but I think that's an illusion too.

No more PWD.


----------



## festerized

*My low budget DIY web site keeps producing clients.*

Project description:

1. Front deck
A. Demo existing front concrete step
B. Build new 10’ x 4’ composite deck

2. Rear deck
A. Remove existing railings
B. Remove existing decking
C. Change floor beams layout from 24” OC to 12” OC
D. Install new composite decking
E. New aluminum railings (if anybody knows a good aluminum railings company in NJ let me know)
F. Install new awning (if anybody knows a good awning company in NJ let me know)

3. Porch
A. Remove porch structure
B. Remove existing concrete steps 
C. Build new composite steps
D. Install new awning


----------



## UpNorth

With regards to http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/post-picture-your-current-job-44440/index182/#post1054852, I know you only got hired to roof it. I take that from your by-line.

But whoever designed that p.o.s. ought to get strung up. Looks like what a three-year-old does with a Mr. Potatohead toy.


----------



## RenaissanceR

*1770 Colonian Addition Remodel*

Completed last week...

http://www.renaissancerestorations.com/portfolio/jhayden/jhaydenrearaddition.htm


----------



## RenaissanceR

*Door Restoration*

Door restoration job I did a while ago in East Boston...

http://www.renaissancerestorations.com/portfolio/jhstevenson/jhstevenson.htm


----------



## stp57

I say just put some hands on that mantle clock window & be done with it.
Steve



jmiller said:


> I also missed that you were talking about the mantle clock window. It does look a little off in the pic but I think that's an illusion too.
> 
> No more PWD.


----------



## festerized

Day 1 Demo


----------



## festerized

About mid point on this project :thumbsup:


----------



## festerized

*Deck Builder Belmar NJ*

Decking day 2
http://davidjfestacarpentry.com/deck_builder_belmar_nj


----------



## jhammer7

David,

NNiiiiiiccceee!


----------



## Diggerguy

Here is a complete reside we just did. It had LP siding that was holding water and caused a bunch of rot. We did a complete tear off of the old siding, repaired the dry rot and installed new cement fiber siding.


----------



## jmiller

Why isn't there a guy eating popcorn smiley? 

The drainage plane police should be here any minute.


----------



## stp57

Great job! All of that vertical siding & the necessary splices (I counted three to the peak) had that house looking pretty rough.
Steve



Diggerguy said:


> Here is a complete reside we just did. It had LP siding that was holding water and caused a bunch of rot. We did a complete tear off of the old siding, repaired the dry rot and installed new cement fiber siding.


----------



## Diggerguy

jmiller said:


> Why isn't there a guy eating popcorn smiley?
> 
> The drainage plane police should be here any minute.


We redid the barrior on the upstairs when we got up there with scaffold. That was temporary to get it through a rainy weekend. Thanks for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Champ1Construct

*Champion 1 Construction*

One of the latest jobs by Champion 1 Construction. We demo'd the whole kitchen; added in new tile floors, granite countertops w/a backsplash, re-plumbed the kitchen for a new sink and dishwasher. Put in wood cabinets,overhead lighting, a stove, and new windows. The customer was very happy! :clap:


----------



## StephensandSons

*Our most recent project- Room addition*

Our current project is a 650 sq.ft. room addition on the rear of the customers home. Today we layed the Bamboo wood flooring.


----------



## TheBuildingFirm

That beam looks out of place. Should have put a flush beam in there.


----------



## BadgerBoilerMN

*Radiant floor job*

Here it is.

Working...


----------



## Leo G

I see nothing


----------



## MAD Renovations

BadgerBoilerMN said:


> Here it is.
> 
> Working...


 
NICE!!!!:w00t:


----------



## Diamond D.

I know you guys had some snow, but...

Shouldn't that radiant heat, have melted the snow by now, to show us the beautiful floor?

or 

Is it marble with white grout?

Looks good. Flawless. :notworthy

D.


----------



## sbcontracting

TheBuildingFirm said:


> That beam looks out of place. Should have put a flush beam in there.


I can't believe you didn't point out the fact that there are only 3 chairs on the table. I mean, who does that?:chinese:


----------



## TheBuildingFirm

sbcontracting said:


> I can't believe you didn't point out the fact that there are only 3 chairs on the table. I mean, who does that?:chinese:


Hey now, I'm not a designer. I've just got a keen eye for the obvious.


----------



## MAD Renovations

This is the latest steam shower I am working on. Not quite done yet.


----------



## sbcontracting

Wow, that's some Shower! Hey does Schulterhaus sell round patches for the plumbing rough-in? I've gotta get some of those.

ps. I don't have any tat's but maybe someday before i hit 40


----------



## MAD Renovations

sbcontracting said:


> Wow, that's some Shower! Hey does Schulterhaus sell round patches for the plumbing rough-in? I've gotta get some of those.
> 
> ps. I don't have any tat's but maybe someday before i hit 40


Thanks ......you should be able to buy them where ever you get your Kerdi.....

I guess most would assume by my handle I do indeed have more than a few Tatt's :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*Yesterday*

Nobel / Quick Drain USA Steamer...


----------



## Aaron Berk

*It ain't fancy, but it's money.*

Well I'm on the end stroke of a nice project. And I've got 2 more orders of the same coming up. :clap: 
There is a company up north, and then me. Otherwise I don't think any one else is competing. At just under $30 a case, I could have fun with this for awhile.


Oh yeah, and in the spirit of things.... I wear 2 tat's


----------



## walkerj

New addition to existing school. 
That's two 4" and six 3" conduits on the pipe rack.


----------



## walkerj

Just finished this cluster**** of a hotel. 
I didn't do the network/phone, only the cable tray and rack.
http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/post-picture-your-current-job-44440/index154/#post924839


----------



## Resta

.........


----------



## Resta

...........


----------



## Tinstaafl

I'm shocked. I thought you were old-school, but you use a laser! :laughing:


----------



## jmiller

Resta's pics are the _only_ ones I can see and guess who did it before seeing the poster's name. 

:notworthy


----------



## Resta

I know....it's boredom....


----------



## Leo G

How big is that cove and how tall are the ceilings Resta?


----------



## WNYcarpenter

we need a picture thread just for Resta....Always awesome stuff!


----------



## Resta

Large cove is height 18.5 and projections 16.5.....plus to other molds 4.5 on 4.5..... and ...and there are 20 feet to the ceiling....kitchen...


----------



## Leo G

Tall ceilings. I _guess_ the crown will look proportional :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

20' ceilings, dang. Leo, can we get uppers that go to the ceiling?:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Question is, can Resta wrap a cabinet with that crown?


----------



## kcremodeling

Can I come work for you... Resta?


----------



## kcremodeling




----------



## stp57

Fascinating work, as usual Resta. Thanks.
Steve


----------



## covaltleveling

*Concrete Repair, Orange County California*

Concrete repair, Crack repair of a concrete foundation slab in Mission Viejo, California.


----------



## Shine Glass

Great Idea with the pictures. Ill have some up shortly.


----------



## covaltleveling

*Foundation concrete repair, Newport Beach, California*

Concrete foundation repairs made to custom home in Newport Beach, Southern California. Framing adjustments prior to concrete leveling and resurfacing for new hardwood floor coverings.


----------



## stp57

Has the slab dropped that much?Are you going to raise it, or pour new concrete on top of the slab?
Steve



covaltleveling said:


> Concrete foundation repairs made to custom home in Newport Beach, Southern California. Framing adjustments prior to concrete leveling and resurfacing for new hardwood floor coverings.


----------



## stp57

What, no reply? I guess it was a stupid question? Way out of my field.
Steve



stp57 said:


> Has the slab dropped that much?Are you going to raise it, or pour new concrete on top of the slab?
> Steve


----------



## RHoge

I was going to ask the same question. Was waiting to see if the answer was comming.


----------



## Resta

Thank you gentlemen for nice words...sometimes I fish for compliments :whistling.....to keep up....


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

that must be the custom part of the house


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Totally custom.:laughing:


----------



## Leafan

A Flying J's Reno in London Ontario. Almost done. Been here 2 1/2 weeks. Will post some more shots later.


----------



## stp57

I think that he must have gotten his foot under the frame & someone kicked the block out?:shutup:
Steve



RHoge said:


> I was going to ask the same question. Was waiting to see if the answer was comming.


----------



## astor

Wood treads/risers and Stainless steel/glass railings.One pic during and one after!


----------



## Brutus

Those are some really nice stairs! Good job.


----------



## chris klee

Before:









After:










Bamboo plywood doors and drawer fronts with birch edge banding. HO isnt sure if he wants to paint the face frames and sides or leave the face frames and laminate the side with bamboo.


----------



## mudpad

astor said:


> Wood treads/risers and Stainless steel/glass railings.One pic during and one after!


Who supplied the stainless steel components? That looks like some I installed in a building recently. Very clean look ( and pricey)


----------



## Nelson Finish C

Hey Lawndart, what cabinets are those? Are they modular? I use Merillat, MidContinent and Cardell. Looks like it will be a nice looking kitchen, when it's done.


----------



## Cole82

Running electric in a commercial winery. All rigid pvc conduit will have water proof covers as well.They want to be able to hose off the walls.


----------



## chris klee

you sure do a little of everything cole.


----------



## astor

mudpad said:


> Who supplied the stainless steel components? That looks like some I installed in a building recently. Very clean look ( and pricey)


I got it from Stair System Store, who is the main distributor of these Italian made stainless steel(their co name is printed as US distributor in boxes)some other quotes were almost twice. of exactly same brand and same quantity. Juan was very helpful, I really recommend these guys.


----------



## mudpad

astor said:


> I got it from Stair System Store, who is the main distributor of these Italian made stainless steel(their co name is printed as US distributor in boxes)some other quotes were almost twice. of exactly same brand and same quantity. Juan was very helpful, I really recommend these guys.


Here is a picture of the rails we did for a school. These were by Livers Bronze










This picture was actually taken and sent to the manufacturer because of a fabrication problem notice the level of guard rail in the middle is about 3/4" too high. That was the only problem we had though, it actually went in very easily. Hope the kids don't trash it!


----------



## astor

mudpad said:


> Here is a picture of the rails we did for a school. These were by Livers Bronze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was actually taken and sent to the manufacturer because of a fabrication problem notice the level of guard rail in the middle is about 3/4" too high. That was the only problem we had though, it actually went in very easily. Hope the kids don't trash it!


Looks very nice even covered with plastic. it will get scratched fast in school as you said.


----------



## smalpierre

a window company pulled the old shady trick - I'll take some damage, and make it so bad you HAVE to do something about it! trick ...
















The homeowner built the roof over the patio - did a really excellent job for a DIY (didn't check the spacing on the rafters yet, nor did I check shingle nailing - didn't know it was HO job) except for that "flashing" if that's what you call it haha!!! No worries, I canz fixie 

I count 20 windows (there are two on the gable end of the garage that I don't show) - and the window company quoted the windows at 189 each installed - for a total of 5000 ... HO said there were "20 something" windows ... hmmmm, interesting. about 1200 in "extra windows"? idk about you guys, but I have been using Andersen 400's, and they are almost 500 each just in material. I'm fixing the windows and repainting. If he was keeping the house, I'd be doing full window and siding replacement and repaint. He will move, and I'll get to do it on the next one 

That gable end over the garage is naughty! Toe board time! Wish I didn't have to - might have enough in it to get me a 32' ladder and extend to the peak of garage ... I'll have to measure. I just don't ... want ... a ... 32 ..., but I really hate toe boards. I hate sliding off a roof more though.


----------



## Cole82

These cell phone pics didn't turn out to bad.
More rigid PVC conduit and outlets. 47 receptacle installed so far.


----------



## KEPC

This is the job my brothers and I have been working on after work, during holidays, weekends, etc. It will be our restaurant. 

We gutted the entire first floor. 






























The people that owned the property had some real shoddy workers. Some of the worst I have seen and filthy. 










after removing the previous drywall, we noticed that the previous owners covered up the window.










We decided to parch the walls. We put new steel angle lintel obove the rear entry door and window. We made the door into a 36" entrance. We also raised the window higher for the hood system.



















We leveled the floor. We closed the staircase going into the basement. We put new sheathing, applied a water barrier, and then put a wetbed having the pitch go into the middle of the room where the drain is at.


----------



## KEPC

framing the store front windows as they once were




























I had never worked with epoxy grout before this.... WOW... that was tough but it turned out well.


----------



## SmithsResurfaci

*new to the forums.*

Well I have to post mine when I get a chance like some others. I am haveing a hard time getting pictures to load up in my photo album for you all to see.I resurface tubs and countertops and cover a 100 mile radius from where I live in Weleetka ,Oklahoma. Things you have to do to keep working huh.I'm going to try and post two most recent before and after pictures of a burned out apartment complex's bathroom so you can see the change. If I can not get the pictures to post properly I do have a website at smithsresurfacing....com . I update those pictures every weekend and put them into slideshows for easier viewing of the transformation. Hope you enjoy the viewing.

(It wont let me post my pictures until I have 15 posts first because I have them all linked in photobucket and it has a different url leading from the site.You will be able to see the same picturesa on the webpage for my business that i have posted in here

I noticed someone earlier was saying they were remodeling a bathroom and it took 3 hours and 4 men to demo a tub and haul it off. Depending on the pay per each person and the new tub being put in I'd say my business could have saved this contractor a few grand in work. Just a side note however. I just joined a few days ago while searching through the net. So now we can see the work and time as well as money saved for some of the remodeling contractors.Hope I can be of service to help some of you all out next time you come across this scenerio. We also resurface tiles and sinks as well. As I said, go to smithsresurfacing...com and you will be able to see before and after pictures of all my work.


----------



## Leo G

That kitchen is pretty nice. You a one man show, or have a couple guys helping.


----------



## PA woodbutcher

chris klee said:


> wow  :notworthy



:laughing:That is exactly what I said


----------



## curlin

Three man show, from time to time, usually two. I did sub out the installation of the paneled room. The kitchen has a lot of Enkeboll carvings that I painted gold and then glazed. Looks good in a picutre, but maybe not to everyones liking. The paneled room had crown and chair rail from White River Hardwoods. The extrude some sort of wood dough on the boards and then imprint the carving detail. I was surprised it took the stain just like the wood. Looked great. The Enkeboll crown was $50 per foot, the White River was $11!


----------



## Aaron Berk

*Curlin*

NICE WORK!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cole82

Drop ceiling and fixtures installed.


----------



## chris klee

Cole82 said:


> Drop ceiling and fixtures installed.



boring. 











j/k is this for the winery?


----------



## Cole82

chris klee said:


> boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k is this for the winery?


Yep winery, everything is water proof. Hose the whole thing out. it's VERY bright white with day light bulbs. Now they are talking epoxy coating the floor WHITE too.:shutup:

Cole


----------



## mudpad

Cole82 said:


> Yep winery, everything is water proof. Hose the whole thing out. it's VERY bright white with day light bulbs. Now they are talking epoxy coating the floor WHITE too.:shutup:
> 
> Cole


I did a potato salad factory years ago that was finished out like that. FRP everywhere and epoxy floors. 

You put in raw unpeeled potatos at one end and it came out potato salad at the other.


----------



## seattlepainting

Resta, very cool pictures of the GWB "puzzle"; looking forward to the after pictures.


----------



## moore




----------



## Cole82

More boring pics. LOL


----------



## Leo G

That second one was exciting!!! It had real block work in it :w00t:


----------



## davitk

...


----------



## woodworkbykirk

just about to wrap up this one, we normally do start to finish but this one was just the foundation, framing, siding and decks


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor

original finish douglas fir = 20 grit. Little stain to hide the stains!

























refinish white oak water popped and stained.


----------



## Bweikel

curlin said:


> Since Im new to the forum can I post pics from last year? This is the larges kitchen I've ever done, probably the largest I'll ever do.
> The second picutre is a poplar stained paneled room. I stained and finished the pieces in my shop before installation.


What city was that job in? Man that would be hard to bid but fun to do!


----------



## ironndn

Putting up structural steel at Chaminade College Prep school. $28 million theater and arts building


----------



## DeBergo

Travertine back splash , new appliances, hardware, new tops


----------



## Leafan

DeBergo said:


> Travertine back splash , new appliances, hardware, new tops


Very nice. :thumbs up


----------



## walkerj

Runnin pipe
Pullin wire

Last one is a homemade wire stripper we made yesterday to strip out some 15kv cable.


----------



## Leo G

Working on the hood surround for the Euro kitchen I am trying to finish up.





































This is the basic design that will happen, the client came by the 
shop and we figured it out. It will be more embellished than shown:









Test fit to make sure it will work. A small adjustment in the hole
side made if fit nicely:


















Now back to the shop to make it all happen, put a finish on it and put it 
back in place.

Playing with moldings and compound angles. Wheeeeeeee


----------



## walkerj

A church we are finishing up. 
There is an 'artist' doing the 'painting'


----------



## DoubleEE

5600 sq ft hardie plank job complete today!


----------



## Lizzie

You guys make me feel real small with all the amazing work I see being done here... here is what I did this weekend; ~5000 sqft slab for a warehouse we are building later on.. Going to be putting in a retention pond behind it and then another slab next to that for some apartment homes

I apologize for the quality, taken with my phone


----------



## Leafan

Thought you guys would appreciate this one. Was done a few years back. But man was I proud of it. 45,000 sqft church. From the ground up. I did all the framing and boarding.


----------



## mudpad

Leafan said:


> Thought you guys would appreciate this one. Was done a few years back. But man was I proud of it. 45,000 sqft church. From the ground up. I did all the framing and boarding.


That's awesome! I like the scaffolding at the steeple. The OSHA guy should give you a prize for that one.


----------



## mudpad

Poured the 1st concrete beam on the WKU music building yesterday. This thing is starting to look more like a building and less like a hole in the ground. Concrete framing is almost complete, steel erection to start next week.


----------



## Leo G

Getting closer to done.

Got the hood installed. Everything went well. Put up the crown supports but no crown today, has to acclimate. Also did the toekick cover, they are flat black. Only fit them because the flooring guy will be putting the last coat and we don't want him dinging it up. Just in case. Put the appliance lift back in, this one works properly and I put some slots in the platform so the feet fit in and it will keep it in place when it is turned on.

Her mother came in while we were still there and I got 2 OMG's and a that's so beautiful.
My buddy Kevin came by, he lives in town, and I got an OMG out of him.

So, here it is. The focal point of Da Judges kitchen.




























After the crown goes up this cove will cover the screws holding up the hood cover
I am just holding it up by hand in the pic. I moved it around a few times and this was 
the best looking position, hanging down slightly.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Glad I could be of help Leo. Looks good and about time.


----------



## Leo G

Making cabinets doesn't take much time. Art on the other hand.....


Thanks for your help with design.


----------



## Big Dog Dan

Leafan said:


> Thought you guys would appreciate this one. Was done a few years back. But man was I proud of it. 45,000 sqft church. From the ground up. I did all the framing and boarding.


Leafan
That is simply beautiful. 
I sure would love to see one page of the frame plan or layout.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Art.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor

Heres an estate we have been flooring. 18 units. The staircase is all quartersawn white oak. Despite our best efforts to have it refinished, they ended up painting it!
They dont make em like this anymore.


----------



## mudpad

NEhardwoodfloor said:


> Heres an estate we have been flooring. 18 units. The staircase is all quartersawn white oak. Despite our best efforts to have it refinished, they ended up painting it!
> They dont make em like this anymore.


Anybody that would want to paint quarter sawn white oak oughtta be gassed in an ammonia fuming tent, along with the quarter sawn oak that they wanted to paint.:thumbup:


----------



## Leafan

NEhardwoodfloor said:


> Heres an estate we have been flooring. 18 units. The staircase is all quartersawn white oak. Despite our best efforts to have it refinished, they ended up painting it!
> They dont make em like this anymore.


I don't know. I really like the finished product. Looks amazing :thumbsup


----------



## stp57

Yea, and in the photos it actually looks plastic now. What a shame.
Steve



mudpad said:


> Anybody that would want to paint quarter sawn white oak oughtta be gassed in an ammonia fuming tent, along with the quarter sawn oak that they wanted to paint.:thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

This is down the street where we eat lunch:no:
oh and one of the inside of the BYU housing, some hack framers I tell you!:furious: I don't know if you can see in the photo haw the crown wings up on the right side, we ripped out a finished wall in the entry was so out of square:thumbsup:


----------



## oldfrt

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> This is down the street where we eat lunch:no:
> oh and one of the inside of the BYU housing, some hack framers I tell you!:furious: I don't know if you can see in the photo haw the crown wings up on the right side, we ripped out a finished wall in the entry was so out of square:thumbsup:


Oahu!!:clap:


----------



## chris klee

I wanted to see if I could make a raised panel with trex trim board. It works pretty good. It would have to be attached to a wall cause it's too flimsy by it self. Nit sure if the azek glue would be better than the regular PVC glue.


----------



## opiethetileman

AWESOME LEO....nice stain match to say the least:thumbsup:


Chris wish I could make my own doors:clap::clap: I could do it out of tile no problem .............wood and me well there is a reason why i have 9 fingers:laughing:


----------



## mudpad

Floormasta78 said:


> used ditra , ( i know Dan im a trader , haha ! ) 137 floor and wall to install ditra , and 253 Gold to set tile. More to come...


Being at U.T. fan I like the "Big Orange" Ditra.


----------



## Leo G

So Orange, I'm blinded :laughing:


----------



## stp57

Wow! Very nice. Got any assembly photos?
Steve



Bweikel said:


> Built and installed this one. Used to be a double but HO wanted single.


----------



## rosethornva

*hope it's okay*

Okay, it's not MY project, and I'm a writer and a historian, but...

Mr. Hubby just finished building this pergola in our backyard. What makes this story truly remarkable is that he's an ATTORNEY and he's not accustomed to working with his widdle paws. 

We just had a couple stop by our house and ask for the plans because they're going to build one in their backyard. Short of doing a Vulcan Mind Meld with Mr. Hubby, I don't know how to help them.

He built it from a picture, out of one of my 1924 plan books. He said he had to revisit 12th grade Geometry to do the hip roof. 

First is the photo from the 1924 book:


----------



## TimelessQuality

Helluva fancy dog swing there Rose:thumbsup:

Looks like he done good.... Is that slate on the roof?


----------



## Bweikel

stp57 said:


> Wow! Very nice. Got any assembly photos?
> Steve


 Thanks:thumbsup: 

I am sure I do I'll have to check that pic and my other post was on my I phone so I posted while at lunch I'll look on the home computer.


----------



## Bweikel

Not a bad place to work :thumbsup:


----------



## aptpupil

recent fence job i did. had to extend existing fence by about 140 lf.
before:


















after:


----------



## Big Dog Dan

Bweikel said:


> Not a bad place to work :thumbsup:


Wow 
How far did it suspend?
Best bridge work so far!


----------



## moore

finish up tomorrow .


----------



## Bweikel

Big Dog Dan said:


> Wow
> How far did it suspend?
> Best bridge work so far!


Not sure that's the golden gate I am not actually working on the bridge that pic was taken from the house I was working on I take lunch and stare at the bridge.

Not sure who does the painting but I hear they start at one end and work there way down and then come right back across they are painting it all year round every day.


----------



## Big Dog Dan

Bweikel said:


> Not sure that's the golden gate I am not actually working on the bridge that pic was taken from the house I was working on I take lunch and stare at the bridge.
> 
> Not sure who does the painting but I hear they start at one end and work there way down and then come right back across they are painting it all year round every day.


I was just trying sneak some humor in. 
Sorry.
The work you did was exceptional,so please forgive for sounding to serious about the bridge.


----------



## SHOWERDOORWIZ

Here is my last job...
its an office... glass partitions, glass doors.
Panels set in channels, patch hinges, door closers - whole game. 
































I have a blue tape on the glass for safety.


----------



## Resta

To match existent..


----------



## Resta

.........


----------



## Resta

Still work in this room...


----------



## Bweikel

SHOWERDOORWIZ said:


> Here is my last job...
> its an office... glass partitions, glass doors.
> Panels set in channels, patch hinges, door closers - whole game.
> 
> I have a blue tape on the glass for safety.


Nice as always :thumbsup:

Were do you get your moulding?


----------



## Resta

Bweikel,
If you referred to me ...in that point..... mouldings are hand made from plaster...sometimes in the shop/factory/studio...sometimes on the site...


----------



## Paulie

Nice... but what's new. So what's the quick square for in the first shot? 

I bring out a hand saw on a job and the kids look at me like I'm from the moon. :laughing:


----------



## cdkyle

Friday's pour, approximately 10,000 sf and 197 cy, and the elevator pit floor.


----------



## smeagol

Sorry, i did not mean to submit dumb question but if you have an illegal set of winders due to the 6" rule can they meet code by choking in the winder with a 8'' newel?


----------



## Wallace 49

I've been lurking and admiring everybodies work here for some time. Here's a bench I finished recently in a contemporary office building.


----------



## Wallace 49

Here's some of the railing cap from the same project. Woops, pictures didn't upload.


----------



## mudpad

Wallace 49 said:


> I've been lurking and admiring everybodies work here for some time. Here's a bench I finished recently in a contemporary office building.


Very nice. Looks like cherry? Plywood with solid edge banding? 

How is it supported at the wall?


----------



## Wallace 49

It's solid cherry. That puppy must have weighed 120 pounds when it was glued up. The fascia underneath is cherry as well. It's sitting on a steel framework that cantilevers out from the wall. It was an interesting build because the wall is not only curved but it leans away from the bench.


----------



## Wallace 49

Here's the cherry cap from the same job.


----------



## mudpad

Wallace 49 said:


> Here's the cherry cap from the same job.


Nice work. Very clean look.:clap:


----------



## Wallace 49

Thank you.


----------



## stp57

That is some mighty fine work there Wallace. It looks like you are in lockstep with Leo's shelf on that beautiful bench.
Steve


----------



## fshrmn

Basement we just finished. To the left of the tiled room are 16 louvered doors in banks of 4 on pivot hinges(no jambs or trim) what a pita to hang but looked cool when we were done.


----------



## fshrmn

A couple of other views















[


----------



## Leo G

Looks nice.


----------



## Ntxnaildriver

Nothing special. Just fighting boredom by posting on CT.


----------



## MSLiechty

no pictures yet, But just bid MGM HQ in Beverly Hills, CA 6 floors of high end TI. The 3,000 SF metal ceilings, went out at $171/ SF and the 85K SF of acoustical ceilings were nearly $448K. Listed low with 2 of three GC's

Largest project i have bid to date. 


ML


----------



## serrano7503

Just started laying 18'x18' using the Tuscan Leveling System, man this is a slick way to go. Not cheap, but it does make things easier.


----------



## serrano7503

As a HO would you accept this quality? Owners hired a cabinet maker and this guy is trying to tell the HO this is the best it gets....


----------



## darr1

serrano thats very poor , what happened did he get paid


----------



## Leo G

Tell the HO it does get just a tiny bit better than that when a cabinet maker knows how to use a ruler.


----------



## serrano7503

Ho thought the revised trim looked acceptable and was happy. Go figure.....$16k for built-ins and kitchen cabinets and this is what you get!


----------



## Magnettica

:whistling


----------



## Leafan

This is a typical $3500 bathroom renovation I just finished. 
- gutted shower 
- replaced tub
- new vanity, mirror, and cabinet
- removed floor and ply
- installed new ply 
- all tiles new
- and paint of coarse

This job took me 4 days to complete. Materials cost $1800 the rest was my cut. Not too bad for 4 days work.


----------



## seatonheating

*Furnace & Heat Pump job!!*

Replaced an old gravity furnace. Turned out real nice.


----------



## mudpad

Magnettica said:


> :whistling


Very nice. Did you go cross eyed straightening all that out?


----------



## mudpad

Leafan said:


> This is a typical $3500 bathroom renovation I just finished.
> - gutted shower
> - replaced tub
> - new vanity, mirror, and cabinet
> - removed floor and ply
> - installed new ply
> - all tiles new
> - and paint of coarse
> 
> This job took me 4 days to complete. Materials cost $1800 the rest was my cut. Not too bad for 4 days work.


Nice work. Do you ever work in Tennessee?


----------



## Magnettica

mudpad said:


> Very nice. Did you go cross eyed straightening all that out?


Almost! The difficulty was getting the cables back into the box. This panel is in a little closet that used to be a part of the garage. This space has now been transformed to living space so there is some shady framing going on around this panel. For instance, no stud at all to the right side of the panel. Very strange.


----------



## KellyD&B

Here is a bathroom we finished up a few weeks ago. The family had a nice sized one bedroom apartment in Manhattan. They purchased the studio apartment next door and we're combining the two to make a large 2 bedroom. We should be finished with the second bathroom later this week.
















Oops. Ill try to get the pics up. Im much better with wood than computers...I promise.


----------



## walkerj

Magnettica said:


> Almost! The difficulty was getting the cables back into the box. This panel is in a little closet that used to be a part of the garage. This space has now been transformed to living space so there is some shady framing going on around this panel. For instance, no stud at all to the right side of the panel. Very strange.


Mag,

I know it is a pain to change out flush-mounted panels, conduit OR cables. 

Usually, if the opening is cut a tad taller than the panel, I will get all the cables in the panel and then stick it in the wall. 

Just stick ~1" of each cable in the connectors, push the slack up into the wall, install panel, then pull all your slack in. 

JMO


----------



## Leafan

mudpad said:


> Nice work. Do you ever work in Tennessee?


Nope. Would love to relocate to the states mind you. I'm so sick of Canada and all it's bull**** taxes. Lol. I work my ass of and the government takes most my money.


----------



## Joe the chippy.

I have been a member here for while now, though i mostly lurk. I thought it's about time i put up a few photos of a sample of the work i do. 

These pictures aren't really fancy like some of you guys post, but i think we did a tidy job!

Here goes:


----------



## MortarForker

*Nice shower stall..Im alway's under paid....*

Hand made tiles from Srilanka,glass blocks and quartz pebbles..


----------



## MortarForker

*Porcelain Shower*

This was the hardest porcelain i have ever dealt with..i had too keep changing saw blades...


----------



## Paulie

4" or 3" glass block? I say that because I want to know how you finished off the top (of the glass block)


----------



## MortarForker

*Porcelain shower..*

Porcelain tiles with stone mosiacs..


----------



## MortarForker

Paulie said:


> 4" or 3" glass block? I say that because I want to know how you finished off the top (of the glass block)


4'' glass block..I made cap peices out of the green marble floor and bullnosed the edges..


----------



## Paulie

Looks good guy, You will have to tell us about yourself sometime in the introduction area although your pictures are a pretty good start. 

I just ran into a problem with 3" glass block. It seems they don't make a 90 degree raduis in 3" only 4". Have know idea why. Just don't. That's why I was curious. 

Take a stroll down in the flooring section, you might find some friends there and some pictures of other tile work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nick4u1

Nice work, stone tiles or mock?


----------



## FullerFramer

Thought I'd show some pics of the roof I'm going to be finishing this weekend.

List of work I did on this house:

3-Layer tearoff
Tore off existing board decking (bad shape)
Removed existing brick chimney (no longer in use)
Extended/reframed eaves to 16" all the way around
Installed new air baffles for proper ventilation
Installed new 1/2" ply
Installed sun tunnel
18 Squares IKO Cambridge 30
Cobra Ridge Vent
New soffit/fascia

The hole









Tearoff









New ply









Tried out the IKO recomended 10" stagger









Back side done









Done front/back









Thanks for looking


----------



## chris klee

starter a trim job today. they wanted inexpensive but kind of an arts and crafts style to it.


----------



## atrawlings

Trimmed out before prime/paint? Why?


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

heres a probono job i am doing for my grandson, with any luck when he is 15 he will pay me back by working with me hahaha but i have to wait another 12 years for that return hahaha


----------



## Leo G

What is it? Looks like a speedboat.

Finally, someone who takes pictures when there shop looks like it has been worked in. :laughing:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

yea it will be a 6' hydro when done, at first while he is getting his sea legs i will pull him in my kayak, then after he has it handled i will add a trolling motor, that should move him along good enough.

i am getting him a elec.4x4 to pull it over to the river himself, that should be a good birthday present huh i can see him in preschool already hittin on chicks lol

yea my shop is a working shop, i no sooner stop one project and i am onto the next one, usually i sweep it all under the tablesaw and when it overflows i clean it out, i mean i have my old lady clean it out .

thats the worst part of woodworking it gets everywhere ,


----------



## Leo G

I keep the shop relatively clean. The normal work are floor has dust on it and I sweep it once in a while. The biggest mess is the side of the TS where the drops go. I hate to throw anything out from there because I mine it all the time for smaller pc of wood, plywood and such for jigs, tests and whatnot. As soon as I cut it up and throw it all away I need some sort of scrap and have to take some "real" wood and cut it up instead of taking something less useful.


Are you going to fiberglass around the whole substructure? Probably gonna look cool when you are done. How far are you taking it? You gonna paint it and put racing numbers on it? Ever think about making them to sell, probably not to many mini kid racing boat builders out there right now.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

That's awsome!!!:thumbup: looks like a fun project... 


B,:thumbsup:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

god were the same, i used cherry i saved from trimming out a bank 10 years ago lmao, it adds to the clutter for sure.

i always save wood for the same reason you do, i am always fabricating crap and it's cheaper when ya can just throw it instead of saying i should'nt of cut up the 1x6 for that 


yea it will be a cool looking boat when done, he has a thing for spiderman, underwear socks 4wheeler if its made he has it, my girls spoil him worse than i do, so i will make the body red web and the sponsons blue i think.

it would be cool to build off a pattern for mass producing, but this one is just by eye so it's more time consuming, like when i was ripping the 60 dollar sheet of plywood i had to reask myself how important it was lol

i can see the 40' cigarette boats with one of these hanging off of it myself at lake havasu huh

the one i want to build will be powered by a jetski motor, i am in limbo as to which style i want to go with, i obviosly like the hydro, but as i get older i am liking the looks of the old wooden boats.

you know the real long ones that had huge motors in them, all wood with sexy curves, just like that but small 2 person rig, it would be great to do that think of the well to do who live on the lake and there is a restaurant you can boat too

sometimes with a huge boat it isn't any fun to dock it, but with the one i build it is ultra cool and small and manueverable. and if built well enough it could be considered art.


----------



## chris klee

atrawlings said:


> Trimmed out before prime/paint? Why?


How else are you going to do it? This way they can caulk and putty the nail holes abs paint it all at once. 

Stain trim would be different, but stain grade is pretty rare anymore.


----------



## OW! My thumb

Commercial office space.
Any one else ever use the radius track before?
First time Ive seen it. Works great.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

NO i haven't used it yet, but i saw it at the Killabrew steelstud place! Will it do a tight radius? Or just a big one? Looks a lot eaiser than cutting ply:thumbsup:


----------



## OW! My thumb

Id say it could do a fairly tight one. Not extremely tight. 
It reminded me of those plastic toy snakes that you can twist around. My buddy told me it does S-shaped wall too.
At first I thought theres now way this things gonna be sturdy,......I was way wrong.


----------



## OW! My thumb

And yes ,...its way easier than plywood.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

yea i have used that before, made me look like a pro lol office people were amazed at how fast it was to do, you need a stud at every nailhole though for a tight radius,


----------



## chris251984

Nice topic! Here is one of our pictures






will share more..


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

here it is so far,



















he loves it,


----------



## Leo G

Totally cool.


----------



## Gus Dering

That is the best project I've seen posted in a very long time. Good for you. I wish you well sir.:notworthy


----------



## Brutus

That has to be the coolest present I've ever seen. He's going to get all the honeys.


----------



## tgeb

Awesome little boat.

You know, a battery powered trolling motor could push that craft along pretty well I'd bet.

Not that I'm suggesting you allow a 3 year old to drive a boat, but it would be cool. :boat:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

thanks guys you are to nice , he will probably freak when she floats but right now he is happy, 

this little buggy isn't cheap lol, i am finding out i am glad i did his before mine though learned alot on this one,

my sponsons aren't really that good but i used every stick of foam i had lol

yea i think a trolling motor will make her her zip along, i want a trolling motor for my kayak anyway i bought my kayak for whitewater and i have a buddy who flat paddles for 3 hours, screw paddling i can use it on that too,


----------



## opiethetileman

nice boat....:thumbup:.........i whipped theese out yesterday for a little ole lady. her shutters were falling apart. And I start 4200 ft of TILE:thumbsup:


the last shot is the bathroom I just wrapped up. Need the glass guy to come back to install fixed panel:thumbup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

tgeb said:


> Awesome little boat.
> 
> You know, a battery powered trolling motor could push that craft along pretty well I'd bet.
> 
> Not that I'm suggesting you allow a 3 year old to drive a boat, but it would be cool. :boat:


I had an electric boat at age 3. Start them young and you will create a water loving Admiral!

AND a much more proficient Automobile Operator. Something to consider!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

i fully intend to live my life thru his body lol, 

we had a minor setback with the foam and fiberglass they don't like each other, i thought it was protected enough by the 6 dollar roll of tape wtf

it is kind of striped ohwell it sucks out loud but i will say it is for turbulence, getting the water from being statically connected to the hull lol its the latest engineering.


----------



## stmcmurray

*Port Susan, WA*

I started this house about 2 weeks ago. Great view, great homeowners.
And lately, great weather. Sort-of a modern design, lots of rake walls upstairs.


----------



## Aaron Berk

*Todays efforts*

Just dropped off 50 of these cases at UPS :thumbsup: And I'm in the works for a signed deal with the Franchise owner to secure all future needs of their franchises.

And then on my way back home I secured a deal for the fence replacement. And got potential interest from the neighbors on either side who also have gates and fences in total disrepair.

What you can just BARELY see in the fence photo is a turnbuckle securing the top of the gatepost to the house :no:


----------



## Leafan

Just a little trim out job I just finished. Should point out the Shoe molding wasn't caulked yet.


----------



## chris klee

Made a oak newel post today. Never done it before and i didn't like the ones available to buy. This ones matches the trim theme a little better.


----------



## mgb

Aaron Berk said:


> What you can just BARELY see in the fence photo is a turnbuckle securing the top of the gatepost to the house :no:


Hah, amazed that whoever built the gate knew it would need lat. bracing. Yet installed it backwards.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

i have the paint job in my head i think, needs a little bodywork still but should float at this stage.


----------



## Leo G

Sweeeet.


----------



## chris klee

that boat looks awesome. my college roomate made a kayak over winter break freshman year. for spring break we went on a canoe/ kayak trip and he took the one he made. first time i ever saw a home made boat. very cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Snobnd

The job im working on now.


http://www.contractortalk.com/f18/first-big-job-year-96040/


----------



## ReVisionsWindow

Check out some of our Job Pictures Here



Cincinnati Replacement Windows


----------



## Cole82

Cedar Deck

Need to finish the hand rail monday. Then apply for another permit they change ordered a pergola on the right side.



















Cole


----------



## 5282jt

*Roof cleaned in Venice, Florida with Soft Wash System*



joasis said:


> Since probably every contractor has a digital camera, I think it would be interesting if we pick Friday, for instance, and everyone (even the plumbers) take a picture of what you are doing, or project, and post them on Saturday or Sunday. My camera is in my truck with 2 months worth of pictures on it....and I need to download and sort anyway.
> 
> So how about it? Let's all post a picture by this weekend of a project.


:thumbup:
OK. Here's a job I just finished. I cleaned the roof with Softwashing and pressure washed the rest.
Chuck


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

so now i can always say i made a boat, you guys know i can or could of built it bigger if i wanted too hahaha

i gave the little guy sensory overload today, should of done it different than i did . i told my kid how he would react and i was right,

his big sister tried to hop in and he turned into mr mean jeans. i can't blame him. this is probably the best this kid has had it so we splurged, we i mean i splurged, no she spent my money too , it's we just not we's money that was mine hahahaha,

so after two weeks a couple 3,4,5 hundred dollar bills and you'd be stylin, i'm kinda mad i didn't make it bigger wouldn't of cost much more lol 

to get where i got involved taping, it's tedious kinda fun and you can screw up fast, usually because paint fumes got ya lol 

if they look off its because i just laid them down by eye, i was gonna lay them out but that is a crazy amount of time to spend on it imo
















































but the present he loved the most hands down was his new f 150










i should of showed him the boat first, but the truck was in front like it was towing it, i got him on video honestly i think it took a little while to realize the boat was even there and then it was a quick look over,

to see a kids face light up like that is the best thing in the world, i am glad i was in a position to hook him up, can't wait to see him in the parade and car show 

thanks for looking guys


----------



## Sir Mixalot

FRAME2FINISH said:


> so now i can always say i made a boat, you guys know i can or could of built it bigger if i wanted too hahaha
> 
> i gave the little guy sensory overload today, should of done it different than i did . i told my kid how he would react and i was right,
> 
> his big sister tried to hop in and he turned into mr mean jeans. i can't blame him. this is probably the best this kid has had it so we splurged, we i mean i splurged, no she spent my money too , it's we just not we's money that was mine hahahaha,
> 
> so after two weeks a couple 3,4,5 hundred dollar bills and you'd be stylin, i'm kinda mad i didn't make it bigger wouldn't of cost much more lol
> 
> to get where i got involved taping, it's tedious kinda fun and you can screw up fast, usually because paint fumes got ya lol
> 
> if they look off its because i just laid them down by eye, i was gonna lay them out but that is a crazy amount of time to spend on it imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the present he loved the most hands down was his new f 150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should of showed him the boat first, but the truck was in front like it was towing it, i got him on video honestly i think it took a little while to realize the boat was even there and then it was a quick look over,
> 
> to see a kids face light up like that is the best thing in the world, i am glad i was in a position to hook him up, can't wait to see him in the parade and car show
> 
> thanks for looking guys


The boat turned out Awesome! :clap: That's so cool you made his day like that. Good on ya! :thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

thanks paul,

i asked myself more than once how committed i was to seeing it done,

seeing his face today was reward enough for me,


----------



## Leo G

*Finally got some pics of a kitchen I built*


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I like everything but, the oven at the end of the island.

I am sure that is Leo's fault.:whistling:laughing:

Did you get the gavel?


----------



## Leo G

The double oven or the microwave?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I guess it is the micro.

I know it is right by the fridge but, it looks like it hangs out.


----------



## Leo G

That MW caused me holy hell too. The stone was only so big and I had to keep the island under a certain size so the slab would work. Then I looked at the specs and it said it needed a full 24" of depth in the cabinet. So I changed a few things around replace the two end cabs backs from 1/2" to 1/4" and cut a hole in the MW cabinet so it would have that extra 1/4" so it would just squeak by. 

I was there when they went to install it and the damn thing was only about 22 1/2" deep. I went through all that redesigning and material swaping to make the damn thing fit and it was a lot smaller than the specs stated...grrrrr.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Sorry for giving you flash backs.:laughing:

At least it wasn't 25" deep.:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I think it's amazing,,,,,,,,,,,I wish I could do that:sad:


----------



## Leo G

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Sorry for giving you flash backs.:laughing:
> 
> At least it wasn't 25" deep.:laughing:


It is also a pull out drawer MW, not just a standard hinged door.


----------



## Hardly Working

FRAME2FINISH said:


> so now i can always say i made a boat, you guys know i can or could of built it bigger if i wanted too hahaha
> 
> i gave the little guy sensory overload today, should of done it different than i did . i told my kid how he would react and i was right,
> 
> his big sister tried to hop in and he turned into mr mean jeans. i can't blame him. this is probably the best this kid has had it so we splurged, we i mean i splurged, no she spent my money too , it's we just not we's money that was mine hahahaha,
> 
> so after two weeks a couple 3,4,5 hundred dollar bills and you'd be stylin, i'm kinda mad i didn't make it bigger wouldn't of cost much more lol
> 
> to get where i got involved taping, it's tedious kinda fun and you can screw up fast, usually because paint fumes got ya lol
> 
> if they look off its because i just laid them down by eye, i was gonna lay them out but that is a crazy amount of time to spend on it imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should of showed him the boat first, but the truck was in front like it was towing it, i got him on video honestly i think it took a little while to realize the boat was even there and then it was a quick look over,
> 
> to see a kids face light up like that is the best thing in the world, i am glad i was in a position to hook him up, can't wait to see him in the parade and car show
> 
> thanks for looking guys


This is what got me hooked with woodworking just after High School. With all the racing I did nothing helps make your day than putting a kid in the boat to see the smiles on their face.

I love what you've done for your son there.


----------



## 5282jt

*You have real talent!*

That is impressive looking work! :thumbsup:
I bet you have the happiest kids in town!!! :clap:
Chuck


----------



## Ewa

This is my favorite thread. 
Awsome work, guys, you are artists. Respect!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

thanks guys,

i really appreciate it, i had all girls i raised them like boys but its not the same thing, this boy is my stepsons kid. i started raising him when he was 8 and i was 20 so i am kinda grandfathered , er i mean POPPOP'D in,

so first things first he had to kill the batt on his truck, he went mudding got stuck, and the best was his trip down the ditch, i thought he broke the wheel off, he's just sitting in it matted to the floor, he got right out and looked over his truck so he was mad about it. it was a haul to drag it out up 8' lmao

so we went to the river and i was afraid he wouldn't get in, well theres no need for that. he is a waterbug thank god that would of sucked if he didn't like it ,

it floats nose heavy, with him in it, but it will hold 2 so that will level it out, and then when the trolling motor goes on that will do it and then if needed the batt also. i think it will be fine it does weigh a few pounds though, i have to figure out that trailer quick . heres some pics in it's element, oh he said in the van i love my boat, so that was good to hear, and he was brave enough to start rocking it so it is stable. thanks again


----------



## TxElectrician

THIS IS GOOD STUFF:clap::thumbup:



FRAME2FINISH said:


> so now i can always say i made a boat, you guys know i can or could of built it bigger if i wanted too hahaha
> 
> i gave the little guy sensory overload today, should of done it different than i did . i told my kid how he would react and i was right,
> 
> his big sister tried to hop in and he turned into mr mean jeans. i can't blame him. this is probably the best this kid has had it so we splurged, we i mean i splurged, no she spent my money too , it's we just not we's money that was mine hahahaha,
> 
> so after two weeks a couple 3,4,5 hundred dollar bills and you'd be stylin, i'm kinda mad i didn't make it bigger wouldn't of cost much more lol
> 
> to get where i got involved taping, it's tedious kinda fun and you can screw up fast, usually because paint fumes got ya lol
> 
> if they look off its because i just laid them down by eye, i was gonna lay them out but that is a crazy amount of time to spend on it imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the present he loved the most hands down was his new f 150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should of showed him the boat first, but the truck was in front like it was towing it, i got him on video honestly i think it took a little while to realize the boat was even there and then it was a quick look over,
> 
> to see a kids face light up like that is the best thing in the world, i am glad i was in a position to hook him up, can't wait to see him in the parade and car show
> 
> thanks for looking guys


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

no this is what i was working for the whole time watch his face,


----------



## Tinstaafl

Aww. Now I feel all gushy. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

is that feeling a normal one hahahaa

http://youtu.be/6pf1wfwZxew


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

so i whipped out a trailer , i just have to make it look pretty and he is ready for the parade,

i even hooked his truck up a little bit better,










every kid needs a roll bar and pushbar right , god helpme hahaha


----------



## fastoolnow

what a great update!


----------



## Leo G




----------



## chris klee

The start of some round cabinets.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

nice job leo as usual, you get to build some cool stuff for money even lolchris , have fun with that one make sure ya post up pics or even a thread


----------



## chris klee

I managed to get the boxes built. The 1/4" backs didn't bend easily. Took a few relief cuts to make it work. 
The side will be against walls so I get to screw the sides and they won't show. I am using trex PVC trim to make the curves for the face frames. 
I made a jig for the router to make the curved plywood pieces, nothing hard just a long pivot arm (6' 3"). Worked great.


----------



## Leafan

My latest bsmt reno


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

as pretty as it gets , parade day today so this should be interesting haha


----------



## schaefercs

First two are from a siding job. The rot is on a 5 year old addition done wrong. Untreated lumber sitting on a slab. Must have been an old patio. Replaced with pt joists and aluminum z flashing to prevent further problems. That was my first time ever bending metal and the customer was thrilled with my idea of the flashing. It's the little things that make some people happy. Last picture is a 44' long 19' tall wall for a friends painting company. It's his new sand blasting area. This week we begin a 60 square siding job tearing off all the old cedar. My pictures might not be as cool as some others here but I'm only 23 and still an employee.


----------



## chris klee

Installed the curved cabinets. They turn out ok for my first time i think.


----------



## Randy Bush

schaefercs said:


> First two are from a siding job. The rot is on a 5 year old addition done wrong. Untreated lumber sitting on a slab. Must have been an old patio. Replaced with pt joists and aluminum z flashing to prevent further problems. That was my first time ever bending metal and the customer was thrilled with my idea of the flashing. It's the little things that make some people happy. Last picture is a 44' long 19' tall wall for a friends painting company. It's his new sand blasting area. This week we begin a 60 square siding job tearing off all the old cedar. My pictures might not be as cool as some others here but I'm only 23 and still an employee.


One thing to remember is that aluminum flashing and PT don,t mix. The aluminum will turn to mush in a few short years in a lot of cases. 

Should use a flashing tape betwwen the two , vinyl coil, or copper coil. Not picking on your work , just trying to give some advise. Like they say "Been there , done that , bought the t-shirt. "


----------



## Randy Bush

This is a barn I redid starting last fall before it got to bad for the winter. Just got it finished a while bad after a bunch of weather holdups.


----------



## Leafan

How's this for scribing trim. Lol.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

scribing trim , thats how i have to do all my trim, it's either old brick or granite curbs i let into


----------



## chris klee

Had to replace a door on an old well house. It was an odd size, so it needed cutting and planning. Nota big deal except it was in the middle of a field. Had to start by weed whacking a path from the 2 track trail, and whack down an area to set up and work in. I even used my ts-55 to cut the door down. 
Interesting project for sure.


----------



## TheHardWay

I call it Power Haus


----------



## Diamond D.

Nice job H.
I think I could move right in there, in a couple of years.
Are those windows all sliders or atrium?
I didn't see a birdcage, how are the bugs in that area?

On a side note, may I ask you, what camera did you use for these shots?

I'm guessing, a digital of some sort.
I will reserve my comments about that for now.

I'm still in the market for a new camera.

D.


----------



## Leo G

http://www.dpreview.com/products/nikon/slrs/nikon_d300s





Camera Model: NIKON D300S
Image Date: 2011-05-04 19:17:26 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 12mm
Aperture: f/8.0
Exposure Time: 2.000 s
ISO equiv: 200
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB


Camera Model: NIKON D300S
Image Date: 2011-05-04 18:58:38 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 14mm
Aperture: f/8.0
Exposure Time: 1.000 s
ISO equiv: 200
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB

Camera Model: NIKON D300S
Image Date: 2011-05-04 19:20:49 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 19mm
Aperture: f/8.0
Exposure Time: 1.300 s
ISO equiv: 200
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB


----------



## TheHardWay

Thanks for that.

The doors are accordion style from Centor. The windows are casement from Jeld-Wen.

The bugs are horrible since this home is on a swamp. Every door has a complete phantom screen as do all of the windows. Also, we used Mosquito Nix with the exempt peppermint oil spray. It works incredibly.


----------



## Leo G

If I didn't do it, 480Sparky would have :w00t:

Any post processing in the photo or external lighting?


----------



## athena3

really a very nice thread. Where in the people put pictures and you let us know the plans and experiences really show their passion for work and it also drives out inspiration for others . great job:thumbup:


----------



## TheHardWay

Leo G said:


> If I didn't do it, 480Sparky would have :w00t:
> 
> Any post processing in the photo or external lighting?


Neither. They were shot in natural light. The details are snapshots. The rest were shot on a tripod with some longer exposures up to 5 seconds.

The house is 100% LED so we had to play with white balance in a few shots in the field.


----------



## Leo G

They came out nice.


----------



## TheHardWay

Another home I just finished.


----------



## TheHardWay




----------



## TimelessQuality

Nice work guys..

Hey Chris, what's behind that door in the shed?:whistling:laughing:

HardW,
Why does the cypress over the dining area change directions?

Last pic.. lower cab doors... Is that distressing?


----------



## TheHardWay

Yes to the distressing question.

The cypress changes direction to provide a sense of separation to the space. It is used as both a dining area and a sitting/reading room on either side of the column entry. It just adds interest to the space really. That room is pecky too, whereas the rest of the ceilings are normal cypress with a slightly different finish.


----------



## TimelessQuality

TheHardWay said:


> Yes to the distressing question.


I thought maybe they caught the zebra chewing on them


Beautiful home:thumbsup:


----------



## CCCo.

In the final stages of finishing a full gut bathroom remodel,

Before,










After relocation, almost complete,










-


----------



## chris klee

TimelessQuality said:


> Nice work guys..
> 
> Hey Chris, what's behind that door in the shed?:whistling:laughing:


It's an old well house. The walls go dow. 6' below the grade and it's full of water. There is about 3' of floor behind the door and the rest is the hole. I was scared I was gonna drop a tool in that nasty water.


----------



## OW! My thumb

Me and a buddy of mine finished this today.


----------



## Big Dog Dan

That is beautiful. Did the owners request it as all view or did you suggest it.
Nice work.


----------



## MAD Renovations

OW! My thumb said:


> Me and a buddy of mine finished this today.


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## fortwayne

Work we didnt do.. but got the call to .. uh, fix? It.
18000 ft with 1200 lnft delineator. None of which was held to 12x12 grid. Nice. 
Btw, thats not a window, its a BAY window. 
We get all the fun!


----------



## OW! My thumb

Big Dog Dan said:


> That is beautiful.


Thanks!



Big Dog Dan said:


> Did the owners request it as all view or did you suggest it.
> Nice work.


The customer , who is my friends brother, is an architect, so it was all his idea,we just added the arches to it.
There was an old carport there before, but got damaged (annihilated is more like it) by an oak tree.
The brick knee wall was 4" out of square. Nothing like trying to build something right on top of something wrong.


----------



## JDavis21835

Little dig and haul we are doing. We are now another 25 feet deeper, and into hazardous material. Only have had to get rid of 9,000 tons of material to get to this point. Another week and we should have all the nasties out of this section and be on to backfill.


----------



## Big Dog Dan

What the are you doing?


----------



## JDavis21835

We are cleaning up an old dump site at an auto manufacturers plant. We call them dig and hauls. We dig contaminated material, and haul it to a landfill. This one is pretty bad, we have been finding old drums as you can see in the picture. The levels of contaminates are so high, the remainder of the excavation will probably require the use of respirators.


----------



## Big Dog Dan

The barrels look like they are under 20 years old!
what happens to the contaminated soil!


----------



## JDavis21835

Drums are figured to be from the 60s-late 70s. 

Contaminated dirt depends on the Parts Per Million of contaminates involved. Some is considered Non Haz. That material can go directly to the landfill. We also have separate types of haz. Some of it can be treated with other chemicals to reduce contamination. In this case they are mixing bleach at a 50/50 ratio with the soil. Since the contaminate is a volatile organic compound, the bleach oxidizes a majority of the contamination. We finally have soil that has such high levels, it cannot be effectively treated. This soil will be loaded into 20 yard roll off dumpsters, and sent of to an incinerator to be burned.


----------



## Big Dog Dan

If I was there I would give you and your men a badge for helping the earth and mankind. 
Someday because of your work, children will play without danger.

Thank you for doing this important work.


----------



## Big Dog Dan

Randy Bush said:


> This is a barn I redid starting last fall before it got to bad for the winter. Just got it finished a while bad after a bunch of weather holdups.


Randy 
Your workmanship is clearly superb.
However would you consider the following?

It looks like you have possibly gone slightly too far on this renovation.
The barn had wonderful carrotier in it's original state. Your choice of siding takes this feeling away. 
I would suggest you change it to vertical wood or many other choices. 
The original X on the door gave it beauty and a feeling of what it is,(a barn not a condo) The roofing is fine, and I may be out of line. 
Anyone else see this?

The horizontal siding size and color take away the beauty of the era.
Let me know what you think.
Thanks


----------



## Leo G




----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Superb Leo:thumbsup: I wish I had that kind of talent


----------



## Randy Bush

Big Dog Dan said:


> Randy
> Your workmanship is clearly superb.
> However would you consider the following?
> 
> It looks like you have possibly gone slightly too far on this renovation.
> The barn had wonderful carrotier in it's original state. Your choice of siding takes this feeling away.
> I would suggest you change it to vertical wood or many other choices.
> The original X on the door gave it beauty and a feeling of what it is,(a barn not a condo) The roofing is fine, and I may be out of line.
> Anyone else see this?
> 
> The horizontal siding size and color take away the beauty of the era.
> Let me know what you think.
> Thanks


Thing is with this is that is what the customer wanted it to look like. Tried talking him to doing some things different on it , but no go. They wanted it to match the house and garage that I did a few years ago. So that is why the horizonal siding. Treated ply on the bottom was because of their horses. Pesonally if it was mine I clearly would have keep it more barn looking, but it was not my money paying for it. And as long as they are happy and pay me in the end that is all that really matters most of the time. I always try to give the customer the very best job I can.


----------



## Big Dog Dan

Randy Bush said:


> Thing is with this is that is what the customer wanted it to look like. Tried talking him to doing some things different on it , but no go. They wanted it to match the house and garage that I did a few years ago. So that is why the horizonal siding. Treated ply on the bottom was because of their horses. Pesonally if it was mine I clearly would have keep it more barn looking, but it was not my money paying for it. And as long as they are happy and pay me in the end that is all that really matters most of the time. I always try to give the customer the very best job I can.


Now I understand. I have had to do the same thing. 
Thanks for letting me know. I did not want to offend, just inquire.
Big Dog Dan


----------



## chris klee

Made this last week. The house is new and had this recess that was made for a built-in. The customer bought the lower cabinets and was gonna do something him self with those and some wall cabinets but the tile guy talked him out of it. 
When I finished be walked in and said "it's perfect, exactly what i imagined in my head".


----------



## Big Dog Dan

It's motorcycle weekend.

http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/778/10320/Motorcycle-Article/2011-Laconia-Motorcycle-Week-Report.aspx


----------



## yamaharacer

Leafan said:


> A few of my latest bathrooms. Still waiting for the glass on one. But almost done


cool to see another glass guy doing some showers too:thumbup:

that's not me in the pic..that's my buddy who I'm helping.


----------



## Leafan

Brutus said:


> That's pretty good... for a Leafs fan... :whistling:
> 
> (Go Habs!)


Lol. A Habs fan. Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks


----------



## jonrauh

*KTVU Bay Area Dream Home*

I just finished this renovation.
http://www.ktvu.com/video/28625059/index.htmlhttp://www.ktvu.com/video/28625059/index.html


----------



## trouttacular

Its not your ordinary-ordinary woodshed. It was an interesting little fill in job between bigger projects for a structural engineer.


----------



## Leo G

Where's the shed part :laughing:


----------



## trouttacular

Leo G said:


> Where's the shed part :laughing:


I know, not sure myself :laughing: Maybe the engineer doesn't think it rains much here in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Leo G

Sure is a neat looking structure...maybe the storage is below ground :laughing:


----------



## trouttacular

Leo G said:


> Sure is a neat looking structure...maybe the storage is below ground :laughing:


The small closed in portion is for a small amount of hay storage for his goats (they're just pets ) 
And I suppose if he didn't put more than 2 cords of wood in the center of the covered area the wood might stay dry enough.

If not he can always use the hay storage for an elevator shaft for the below ground storage:w00t:

All in all though, it was interesting to build.


----------



## Big Dog Dan

trouttacular said:


> Its not your ordinary-ordinary woodshed. It was an interesting little fill in job between bigger projects for a structural engineer.


The structure looks terrible. 
What in the world were you thinking when you designed this?
PS I may be confused, but after 30 years of design work, I am confused by this one!


----------



## trouttacular

Big Dog Dan said:


> The structure looks terrible.
> What in the world were you thinking when you designed this?
> PS I may be confused, but after 30 years of design work, I am confused by this one!


:lol:

I didn't design it. The structural engineer I built it for "designed" it:laughing:


----------



## Big Dog Dan

trouttacular said:


> :lol:
> 
> I didn't design it. The structural engineer I built it for "designed" it:laughing:


OK I understand now. 
The world is full of structures that builders like me had to build for reasons that we needed to have money. 
I am not excluded.


----------



## tkrrox

some projects in the last little bit.


----------



## WilsonRMDL

6x22 kitchen addition


----------



## Chris Johnson

A little lake front project we are doing


----------



## Big Dog Dan

Mortarforker
I almost missed your beautiful workmanship.
I know what it takes to put those puzzles into a position where they look as good as you show in your photos

and Tkrrox man you got it!!.


----------



## Resta

20 rooms like this...


----------



## trouttacular

Resta said:


> 20 rooms like this...


Heck yay. Looks like good clean fun work.

Nice job!


----------



## Mitch M

Just got through painting this house at the beach by myself.


----------



## stp57

I hope that you enjoyed yourself in the length of time it took to complete the job. I would have done a little surf fishing myself.
Great job!
Steve 



Mitch M said:


> Just got through painting this house at the beach by myself.


----------



## Mitch M

stp57 said:


> I hope that you enjoyed yourself in the length of time it took to complete the job. I would have done a little surf fishing myself.
> Great job!
> Steve



Thanks Steve. I don't really fish anymore but I did get some good beach time. The biggest thing was that it was just plain relaxing. In the beginning I did have to deal with some of the smoke from the forest fires that were burning in the state.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Aaron Berk said:


> Just dropped off 50 of these cases at UPS :thumbsup: And I'm in the works for a signed deal with the Franchise owner to secure all future needs of their franchises.
> 
> And then on my way back home I secured a deal for the fence replacement. And got potential interest from the neighbors on either side who also have gates and fences in total disrepair.
> 
> What you can just BARELY see in the fence photo is a turnbuckle securing the top of the gatepost to the house :no:



Just went over and put the last touch onto this one. I must say it's a vast improvement over what was there.


----------



## JHC

Mitch M said:


> Just got through painting this house at the beach by myself.


I remember you posting about that one. Did you decide to stain or paint?


----------



## Resta

For your review...


----------



## Resta

And few more..


----------



## Tinstaafl

Wow. Just wow. Resta, have you met your match on this job? :laughing:


----------



## Resta

In fact, yes. There are about 5 large companies, where we meet in large projects across the country. There are also small local and quite tiny .. For sure there are people who have good hands.


----------



## blackbear

that wouldnt happen to be in flushing would it? Did work in a school there couple of years ago and had similar piece in the auditorium.


----------



## Resta

blackbear said:


> that wouldnt happen to be in flushing would it? Did work in a school there couple of years ago and had similar piece in the auditorium.


:no:
Washington DC.


----------



## plazaman

looks good guys, keep it up...


----------



## JRSeifert

Here's one we finished up a couple of weeks ago. Challenging and fun. The interior turned out great too, but I didn't get any pics of that.

Here's the overall shot. We did the framing, roofing, soffit & fascia, exterior, and deck.









Neat handrail detail. The architect didn't specify the construction of the arches at all, so we had to design and propose our own scheme, and then figure out how to die the handrail into it. Turned out really clean.


----------



## sbcontracting

I too, did all the framing, fascia, deck and patio... ok i subbed out the patio  .. not quite the same. Nice job JR!:thumbsup:


----------



## Leafan

Here's my latest project. Lol. Nicolas was born on August 17th and weighed in at 9lbs 5oz. My perfect little man!!!


----------



## Tinstaafl

This thread is for pro jobs, not DIY. :laughing:

Congrats, Dad! :thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Leafan said:


> Here's my latest project. Lol. Nicolas was born on August 17th and weighed in at 9lbs 5oz. My perfect little man!!!


Wait untill you get the punch list on that one.


----------



## Leo G

Leafan said:


> Here's my latest project. Lol. Nicolas was born on August 17th and weighed in at 9lbs 5oz. My perfect little man!!!


Looks a bit out of level, you need to keep trying til you get it right :w00t:

Congrats.


----------



## TimelessQuality

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Wait untill you get the punch list on that one.


:lol::lol:

9-5, he's not too little.. Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Beautiful:thumbsup:right on man


----------



## Bweikel

Nothing big just a bar I put together for Moroccan restaurant in Berkeley Ca. Still needs paint and face frames for behind the bar.


----------



## Big Dog Dan

Leafan said:


> Here's my latest project. Lol. Nicolas was born on August 17th and weighed in at 9lbs 5oz. My perfect little man!!!


 I suppose you did it all alone too! How long did it take?:laughing:
nice work


----------



## Leo G

Do to popular demand and to make it easier on us MODs, we have started a Part II to this thread. Keep posting away as usual.

Remember to post your jobs into your Project Area, you all have one!!!

Part I is now closed. Use the above link to get to Part II


----------

